# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Παλιά Ε/Γ Σαρωνικού (Historic Saronicos' ferries)

## aegina

Yparxoun fotografies apo palia ploia tou saronikou? Dekaeties 60,70, 80?

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

αλλα ιστορικα εισητιρια ......


1997 Ελβιρα με το οποιο ταξιδευω ακομα ως ΠΑΤΜΟΣ ΣΤΑΡ

----------


## aegina

mipws thimate kaneis pote efige apo ti grammi to MARIO, rotw giati to KALAMARA & to MAXH eixan figei me ton erxomo tou PORTOKALIS ILIOS sta teli dekaetias &acute;60, to XARA ki egw to thimame me to xaraktiristiko tou mavro kapno alla nomizw xehases to AVRA & to KAMELIA sti dekaetia ekeini.

----------


## karystos

Το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑΣ έφυγε σαν ΠΟΡΟΣ το 1961. Το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ (ως ΑΡΗΣ) και το ΧΑΡΑ λίγα χρόνια αργότερα. Την εποχή εκείνη, αρχές του '60, τα πλοία του ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΥ ήσαν :
Τα τρία μεγάλα : ΠΙΝΔΟΣ, ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑΣ (ΠΟΡΟΣ), ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ
Τα μεσαία : ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, ΜΑΡΙΩ, ΧΑΡΑ, ΜΑΧΗ
Τα μικρά : ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ.
Το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ, το ΑΥΡΑ και το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ ήρθαν πιο αργά.

----------


## aegina

Exw tin entiposi oti to XARA kykloforouse arxes `70 & oti teli dekaetias`60 ypirhe kai to AVRA (foto yparxei sto forum)sti thesi tou MAXH ola idioktisias kapiou Metaxa. Exw na rwtisw kati:to RODOS kykloforouse sto Saroniko pote,kai me ti onoma?

----------


## Ellinis

Αν αναφέρεσε στο παλιό ΡΟΔΟΣ νομίζω πως ήταν το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, αλλά δεν παίρνω όρκο.
Επίσης έχω την εντύπωση πως το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ ταξίδεψε αργότερα σαν ΑΓ.ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΑΤΜΟΥ από Λέρο για Πάτμο-Λειψούς. Αν κάποιος ξέρει περισσότερα ας μας το επιβεβαιώσει/διαψεύσει.

----------


## aegina

To EGINA EXPRESS ( AIGINAKI) pige gia skrap prin ena xrono kai itan me to onoma PYTHAGORAS kai fysika itan poli pio mikro.Oso gia to ERIETTA efyge arxes dekaetias `80.

----------


## nautikos

> Επίσης έχω την εντύπωση πως το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ ταξίδεψε αργότερα σαν ΑΓ.ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΑΤΜΟΥ από Λέρο για Πάτμο-Λειψούς. Αν κάποιος ξέρει περισσότερα ας μας το επιβεβαιώσει/διαψεύσει.


Τωρα που το λες κατι μου θυμιζει το ονομα αυτοσε συνδιασμο με τη σιλουετα του *Εριεττα*. Πρεπει να το ειδα το _1999_ στην _Πατμο_ αλλα ορκο δεν παιρνω. Μονος τροπος ειναι να βρω μια φωτο που ειχα βγαλει τοτε και νομιζω οτι το περιλαμβανει. Ιδωμεν...

----------


## aegina

File ELLINIS to RODOS den eixe taxidepsi pote sto saroniko.Nonizw oti ekane dromologia stis sporades.

----------


## Ellinis

> Exw tin entiposi oti to XARA kykloforouse arxes `70 & oti teli dekaetias`60 ypirhe kai to AVRA (foto yparxei sto forum)sti thesi tou MAXH ola idioktisias kapiou Metaxa. Exw na rwtisw kati:to RODOS kykloforouse sto Saroniko pote,kai me ti onoma?






> [quote=karystos;80588] Το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑΣ έφυγε σαν ΠΟΡΟΣ το 1961. Το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ (ως ΑΡΗΣ) και το ΧΑΡΑ λίγα χρόνια αργότερα. Την εποχή εκείνη, αρχές του '60, τα πλοία του ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΥ ήσαν :
> Τα τρία μεγάλα : ΠΙΝΔΟΣ, ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑΣ (ΠΟΡΟΣ), ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ
> Τα μεσαία : ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, ΜΑΡΙΩ, ΧΑΡΑ, ΜΑΧΗ
> Τα μικρά : ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ.
> Το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ, το ΑΥΡΑ και το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ ήρθαν πιο αργά.


[/quote] 
Για να συνοψήσουμε λίγο, τη δεκαετία του 60-70 στο Σαρωνικό δραστηριοποιούνταν μεταξύ άλλων 5-6 "μεγάλα" ονόματα.

Ο Γ. & Σ.Λάτσης με τα Π.Ήλιος, Εριέττα, Αγ.Νεκτάριος και Νεράϊδα.
Ο Βατικιώτης με τα Καλαμάρα και Καμέλια.
Ο Κονταρίνης με τα Σαρωνίς, Μαριώ, Αίγινα και νομίζω για ένα διάστημα και το Χαρά
Ο Γ.Τρίπος με το Πίνδος και ένα διάστημα είχε και το Μάχη
ο Μεταξάς με τα Αύρα, Μάχη και Χαρά (για ένα διάστημα)

----------


## Ellinis

> oso gia to RODOS den eixe taxidepsi pote sto saroniko.Nonizw oti ekane dromologia stis sporades.


Είχες δίκιο οτι το ΡΟΔΟΣ ταξίδεψε Σποράδες, και την απόδειξη την έχουμε εδω.

----------


## aegina

Ki egw apo ekeinei ti foto to katalava, alla ti onoma eixe stis sporades den xerw.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αρχές της δεκαετίας 60 υπήρχε και το ΥΔΡΑ των Τυπάλδων και προς τα τέλη προστέθηκε (και πόσοι το θυμούνται?) το ανοικτό φέρυ ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ του καπτα Γιάννη Τρίπου το οποίο κράτησε 2-3 χρόνια στην γραμμή Σαρωνικού μέχρι Σπέτσες.

----------


## aegina

File ANNA MARIA foto yparxoun apo ta ploia pou aneferes?

----------


## nautikos

> 8ymasai ti dromologeio ekane kai pote efyge apo ti grammi?Egw taxideuw 40+ xronia stin EGINA kai den to eixa xanakousei...Ekeini tin epoxi ypeirxan mono epeivatika opws NERAIDA,KAMELIA,SARWNIS,MARIO,AVRA,PORTOKALIS ILIOS


Την παντοφλα *Βανα* την θυμασαι τελη του '60 που εκανε _Πειραια-Αιγινα-Μεθανα-Πορο_?

----------


## aegina

Oxi den ti 8ymamai eimoun vrefos tote :Very Happy:  alla exw akousei oti to MAR8A prin ti metaskeui tou se kleisto ekane ti grammi. :Smile:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Επανέρχομαι στην φωτό του ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ από τις Σποράδες, το άγνωστο πλοίο μαζί με το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ είναι το ΥΔΡΑ των Τυπάλδων που ταξίδευε αρκετά χρόνια στην δεκαετία του 60 στον Σαρωνικό.

----------


## Ellinis

Μας έβγαλες από δύσκολη θέση μιας και κανείς μας δεν είχε να προσκομίσει τη φωτο του ΥΔΡΑ που ζήταγε ο φίλος aegina. 

¶φού σύμφωνα με τον Έσπερο το ΥΔΡΑ διαλύθηκε το 1971 το καραβάκι στη Σκιάθο δεν ήταν το μετέπειτα ΡΟΔΟΣ, όπως είχα υποθέσει τότε.

----------


## aegina

Euxaristw gia ti voi8eia :Smile:  omws nomizw oti kapou exw xanadei foto tou YDRA  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

----------


## Ellinis

Μας λες και εμάς που την είδες; Γιατί είναι τόσο το υλικό σε κάποια θέματα του forum που δεν το βρίσκεις εύκολα.

----------


## aegina

File ELLINIS exw dei foto tou se allo karavolatriko forum eimai sigouros oti einai to idio ploio mono pou sti foto tou ASTYPALAIA einai se kali katastasi,twra an einai pragmati to YDRA auto den to xerw :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## despo

Mια και μιλαμε για επιβατηγα του Σαρωνικου, τελικα το 'Καμελια' μετεπειτα 'Κολοσσος' καηκε οταν ηταν παροπλισμενο στο λιμανι του Ηρακλείου ?.

----------


## xara

Μια πολύ καλή αναφορά σχετική με το θέμα, υπαρχει εδώ:
http://www.koutouzis.gr/ploia.htm

----------


## Ellinis

> τελικα το 'Καμελια' μετεπειτα 'Κολοσσος' καηκε οταν ηταν παροπλισμενο στο λιμανι του Ηρακλείου ?.


To Kολοσσός είχε μείνει για αρκετά χρόνια στο Ηράκλειο και όταν το είδα το 2004 ήταν σε τραγική κατάσταση. 
Σύμφωνα  με το miramarshipindex πήγε για σκράπ τον 11/05 αλλά νομίζω πως αρχές του 06 το είχα δει να βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι.
Τώρα για φωτιά μεγάλου μεγέθους δεν είχα δει κάτι.

----------


## aegina

File ANNAMARIA proxtes se mia taverna sto limani tis Eginas eida palies foto ploion kai to YDRA distixws den einai to idio me to ploio pou les .I foto einai sigoura tou "50 aspromauri.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε aegina μπορεί και εσύ και ο queen anna maria να έχετε δίκιο καθώς υπήρχαν μεταπολεμικά 2 ΥΔΡΑ (υπήρχαν και άλλα προπολεμικά).

Η φωτογραφία του '50 ίσως να δείχνει το ΥΔΡΑ του Λάτση, ένα μαύρο βαποράκι που είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως ρυμουλκό το 1906 με το όνομα Bison. Ταξίδεψε το 1949-54 ως ΝΙΚΗ στο Σαρωνικό, κατόπιν ως ΥΔΡΑ και το 1957 μετανομάστηκε σε Νικόλαος Λ και αργότερα σε Αγ.Γεωργιος (υποθέτω πως μετά το 57 λειτούργησε ως φορτηγό).

----------


## Haddock

Ας πάμε 30 χρόνια πίσω. Για τα μέλη της παρέας από τον Αργοσαρωνικό, παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία στην Αίγινα του Νηρεύς Εξπρές. Εντύπωση προκαλεί το κίτρινο χρώμα που θυμίζει «σέρεs». Είχε καμία σχέση η εταιρεία του Λιβανού?

Aegina πάρε πάσα, μιας και φαντάζομαι ότι θα γνωρίζεις κάτι παραπάνω για το ιστορικό βαποράκι.



Πηγή:flickr.com

----------


## aegina

File PAROSKAYAK epeses mesa!!!Einai to prwin AGIOS NEKTARIOS pou pithanon mbike sti grammi tis Eginas arxes dekaetias `70.Nomizw oti itan idioktisia SPYPOY LATSI alla me mikri epifilaksei.Argotera tou prostethike to pisw balkoni kai vaftike kitrino kai allaxe onoma se NIREYS EXPRESS kai mallon idioktisia.Apo taxytita itan to pio argo ekane PIREA-EGINA 1 wra kai 15 lepta peripou.To thimamai na kontraretai sto mesimeriano dromologio me to DELFINI EXPRESS.Meta ta mesa dekaetias &acute;80 gyro sto `87 pigene sporadika kai sto Agistri( mazi me to allo express to MANARA  :Very Happy:  ) . Pros ta teli tis dekaetias efige apo ti grammi kai nomizw pws egine touristiko stin Kriti.

----------


## nautikos

Επισης εκλεισε το ανοιχτο τμημα πισω απο τη γεφυρα, ενω η τελευταια μεταφερθηκε λιγο ψηλοτερα.

----------


## aegina

Oles autes oi fotografies mou 8ymizoun palies epoxes,ta xponia tis a8owtitas!

----------


## Ellinis

O αγαπητός paroskayak μας θύμησε *σκηνές* από την ταινία &#171;_Μέχρι το πλοίο_&#187; του Αλέξη Δαμιανού (1966) με πλάνα με τα Αιγινήτικα στου Τζελέπη. 

Έκανα ένα κολάζ με τα πλάνα των πλοίων του Σαρωνικού, όπου ξεχωρίζουν τα ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ και ΥΔΡΑ αλλά ακόμη ψάχνουμε την ταυτότητα του σκούρου πλοίου που ξεχωρίζει ανάμεσα στα μικρότερα στο δεξί μέρος. 
Για αυτό ο TSS Queen Anna Maria μας είπε:





> Παρόλο που δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του, θυμάμαι ότι ήταν πράσινο και στο βίντεο φαίνεται ανάμεσα στα Σαλαμινιώτικα.


old saronikos ferries.jpg

----------


## avenger

Αγαπητέ Ellinis πολύ ενδιαφέρον το βίντεο που μας παραθέτεις. Σε κάποια σκηνή διακρίνεται η πλώρη του πλοίου "Μασσαλία" πλαγιοδετημένο πίσω από το "Πατρίς". Γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτε γι' αυτό το πλοίο?

----------


## Ellinis

Γνωρίζουμε, περισσότερα εδώ.

----------


## aegina

Sti foto fenetai kai to EGINA ka8ws kai to ERIETTA :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ είναι ανάμεσα στα ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ και ΥΔΡΑ και το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ δίπλα στο ΥΔΡΑ;

----------


## aegina

Nai,episeis diakrinetai kai kapoia pantofla prepei na einai to AFAIA.

----------


## Apostolos

> ¶ντε να το δούμε και αυτό να ξαναμπαίνει στον Πειραιά, και θα το περιμένω βρέξει-χιονίσει στο "κόκκινο" μαζί με το aegina :mrgreen:


Και γώ μαζί σου!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα καινούριο θέμα για τα *"Ιστορικά Πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού"*.

Ξεκινάμε με το *"Εριέττα"* και το *"¶γιος Νεκτάριος".
*
_"Τα δύο νεότευκτα σκάφη του Γιάννη Λάτση "Εριέττα" και "Σπύρος" (στη φωτογραφία με το μετέπειτα όνομά του "¶γιος Νεκτάριος").
_
Οι φωτογραφίες και τα σχόλια προέρχονται από το εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα που έκανε το περιοδικό *"ΑΡΓΩ"* στον *Γιάννη Σ. Λάτση* με τίτλο *"Το τελευταίο ταξίδι"* (τεύχος: 446 - Μάϊος 2003).

Το* "Εριέττα"* την ημέρα των εγκαινίων του στον Πειραιά, στις 15 Ιουλίου 1952.

Εριέττα (εγκαίνια).jpg

Εν πλω

Εριέττα.jpg

*Το "¶γιος Νεκτάριος"* (πρώην "Σπύρος")

¶γιος Νεκτάριος.jpg

----------


## aegina

Me to ERIETTA exw taxidepsei kapoies fores, oso gia to SPYROS-AG.NEKTARIOS einai to metepeita NIREYS pou itan portokali xrwma.distixos auto to ploio efige apo ti grammi gyrw sto `87 i `88.

----------


## despo

Το 'Αγιος Νεκτάριος' δεν ειναι το μετέπειτα 'Σποράδες' (ισως να υπάρχει ακόμα και σήμερα) (?) που με αφετηρία τη Σκιάθο έκανε ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες ?.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι aegina, TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, Nicholas Peppas, Ellinis, Έσπερε, paroskayak, A. Μώλο, polyka, Ben Bruce, Avenger, despo, Απόστολε, Finnpartner 1966, Rocinante, Καπετάν Αντρέα, starce, Μαστροκώστα, Παναγιώτη, Leo, scoufgian, Moutsokvsta, Ναυτικέ ΙΙ, Henri Cashiaro, Britanis σαλπάρουμε για την Αίγινα.
Διαλέξτε με ποιο πλοίο θα ταξιδέξουμε :
*"Μαριώ"*, *"Χαρά",* ...........,* "Αίγινα",* .........., *"Σαρωνίς",* *"Καμέλια".
*Σύμφωνα με την λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε στα 1964. 
Στα αριστερά το περίφημο* "Εσπερος*" και στο βάθος ένα μεγάλο και όμορφο πλοίο με το όνομα *"Seven Seas",* (το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι ταξίδευε για το University of Seven Seas, όπως υποδηλώνεται από αυτό που αναγράφεται στα πλαϊνά του πλοίου).

Aς δούμε τη φωτογραφία σε δύο εκδοχές.
Η πρώτη εκδοχή της φωτογραφίας προέρχεται από φυλλάδιο του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς (Ο.Λ.Π.).  

Η δεύτερη από το *"Ασπρόμαυρο Ψηφιακό Αρχείο του Ο.Λ.Π.".*

Piraeus Port, about 1964
The photo belongs to *Piraeus Port Authority S.A.* *(O.L.P.)* .

Πλοίο για Αίγινα.jpg

Πειραιάς 1964.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Α ρε Αντώνη τι μου θύμησες τώρα!  Προσωπικά θα ταξιδεψω με το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ στο πήγαινε και ΑΙΓΙΝΑ στην επιστροφή, καθώς ακόμη θυμάμαι το ταξίδι που έκανα πιτσιρίκι, γύρω στο 1974 για Αιγινα με τα πλοία αυτά. Νασαι καλά για τις ωραίες αυτές αναμνήσεις!

----------


## Ellinis

To καράβι μεταξύ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ και ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ πρέπει να είναι το ΥΔΡΑ των Τυπάλδων. Αλλά χωρίς το φουγάρο που είχε σε αυτή τη φωτο.

----------


## GEOCAL

Και μεταξύ του Χαρά και του Αίγινα, το εξπρές της εποχής, το ¶γιος Νεκτάριος. Πάντως εγώ θα πήγαινα με το πιο αργό απ' όλα, το Χαρά, το αγαπημένο πλοίο των παιδικών μου χρόνων με την βραχνή μπουρού, τα σύννεφα μαύρου καπνού και τον αέρα μιας άλλης εποχής.

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Haddock

Που την ξετρύπωσε ο αθεόβος τούτην την εικόνα. Roi, θαυματούργησες για άλλη μια φορά. Εξαίσια φωτογραφία με σκαριά για όλα τα γούστα και τα βαλάντια. Αφού το ταξίδι λέει Αργοσαρωνικό, ας πάρουμε μια *γεύση* μέσα από μια διαφορετική οπτικοακουστική άποψη. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω κρατήσει *θέση* στο ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ και τυχαία συνταξιδεύουμε με την αείμνηστη Βασιλειάδου :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Να μην ξεχνάμε και τον *Πορτοκαλή Ήλιο...*

Youtube: Watch in High Quality

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα χτυπήματα φίλε paroskayak είναι ανελέητα.

Σάββατο πρωΐ να ξυπνάς και να βλέπεις το *'"Άγιος Διονύσιος"*, το *"Καμέλια"*, τον *"Πορτοκαλή Ήλιο"*, το *"Αιγινάκι"* και την υπέροχη *Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου.*
Δεν ξέρω, πια, τι άλλο να πω ... 
Πάντως και εγώ θα έπαιρνα το πιο αργό απ΄όλα, το *"Χαρά",* ώστε η απόλαυση να κρατήσει περισσότερο.
Μια πολύ πολύ γερή δόση από την πιο καλή δοσατζού...

----------


## aegina

Roi kalimera , kalimera se olo to forum,nai vomva megatonwn pragmati,Ellinis exeis dikio o ploio einai to YDRA, oso gia to video einai girismeno sto MYKHNAI fainetai apo to fougaro pou to diakosmousan oi maiandroi, ena meros sto AG.DIONISIOS epeiseis fainetai kai to ELLAS,to MELTEMI 2.Egw 8a taxideua me to KAMELIA apo ta ploia tis foto isws synes8imatikoi desmoi :mrgreen: to prwto mou taxidi se ilikia merikwn evdomadwn itan me to KAMELIA...ROI, ELLINIS  & ola ta paidia tou forum xilia euxaristw i imera mou twra einai pio omorfi  :Smile: .

----------


## aegina

File PAROSKAYAK to trito video einai gyrismeno apo to AVRA!:mrgreen:

----------


## Ellinis

> oso gia to video einai girismeno sto MYKHNAI fainetai apo to fougaro pou to diakosmousan oi maiandroi,


aegina, ξέρεις μέχρι πότε κράτησε το σινιάλο με τους μαίανδρους ;

----------


## aegina

Kalispera Ellinis, nomizw mexri pou pouli8ike sti  teli  dekaeteias `80 opou ki egine krouazierploio,kai tou megalosan to epanw saloni,kai tou alaxan tin prymni,krima giati i apxiki tou morfi itan pio wraia, pistew pws einai to pio omorfo postali pou exei katakeuastei stin ellada...

----------


## Appia_1978

Επειδή ποτέ μου δεν ενδιαφέρθηκα για τα πλοιάρια του Σαρωνικού (ξέρω, ντροπή μου ...  :Wink:  ) δε γνωρίζω τίποτα για το παρακάτω πλοίο. Αλλά μιας και βρήκα τη φωτογραφία του, είπα να την ανεβάσω. Έλπίζω να ενδιαφέρει κανέναν. Έίναι από μπροσούρα του 70. 
118311020_o.jpg

----------


## aegina

File Appia i foto einai sto TROKANTERO sto Paleo Faliro oso gia to ploio kapoio imeroploio krouazieras egw den to exw xanadei...isws exei dextei metatropi apo tin apxiki tou morfi... :Confused:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice picture of _Aegina_ at the port of Aegina in 1961... So many photos of _Aegina,_ but this one is rather unique

Aegina.jpg

----------


## karystos

Όλα τα πλοία έμπαιναν κι έδεναν μέσα στο λιμάνι, εκτός από το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ, που όποτε έπιανε Αίγινα έμενε αρόδο και η αποεπιβίβαση γινόταν με βάρκες. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα, ακόμη και το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ ρεμετζάριζαν μέσα στο λιμάνι. Το ΧΑΡΑ διανυκτέρευε πλαγιοδετημένο δεξιά στο "Π" με την πλώρη κατά μέσα. Ήταν το μόνο που πήγαινε αποκλειστικά στην Αίγινα. Κάθε φορά που έκανε έκτακτο έβαζε ο πράκτορας τελάλη! Η είσοδος και το ρεμέτζο στο λιμανάκι αυτό ήταν ένας πραγματικός άθλος για τους καπετάνιους, επειδή αφ' ενός μεν είναι πολύ μικρό, ακόμη και για τα βαποράκια αυτά, αφ' ετέρου δε επειδή ολόκληρη η ακτή από την άκρη Πλακάκια (ΒΔ άκρη της Αίγινας) ως το λιμάνι και έξω από τη μπούκα έχει υφάλους, που τότε ήσαν αφωτοσήμαντοι. Αν σκεφτεί κανείς τον "εξοπλισμό" της γέφυρας που είχαν π.χ. το ΧΑΡΑ ή το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ και τις ελικτικές τους ιδιότητες, μονοπρόπελα και με τις μηχανούλες τους, και ότι έμπαιναν μέσα και μανουβράριζαν ακόμη και τη νύχτα ή με τους Νοτιάδες μόνο να απορήσει μπορεί, πως τα κατάφερναν και ποτέ δεν έγινε ατύχημα. Η πλοήγηση γιινόταν "καικτσίδικα" όπως λέμε, δηλαδή με ευθυγραμμίσεις καταφανών σημείων όπως ήταν π.χ. η Μητρόπολη, ένα κόκκινο σπίτι σαν πύργος στην άκρη Κολώνα, η Μονή και το περίφημο φανάρι της ή το Πετροκάραβο, όπου κάθε καπετάνιος είχε βέβαια τα δικά του σημάδια, που τα κληρονομούσε στους μαθητές του. Τα σημερινά ΠΑΛΛΑΣ είναι 215 μέτρα, πατάς πέντε κουμπιά και κάνουνε κολοτούμπες. Το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ήτανε δεν ήτανε 50 μέτρα, για να γυρίσει όμως μέσα στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας έπρεπε να είσαι πολύ μεγάλος μάστορας.

----------


## Ellinis

> Επειδή ποτέ μου δεν ενδιαφέρθηκα για τα πλοιάρια του Σαρωνικού (ξέρω, ντροπή μου ...  ) δε γνωρίζω τίποτα για το παρακάτω πλοίο. Αλλά μιας και βρήκα τη φωτογραφία του, είπα να την ανεβάσω. Έλπίζω να ενδιαφέρει κανέναν. Έίναι από μπροσούρα του 70.
> 
> 
> 118311020_o.jpg


Φίλε Αppia_1978, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να ασχοληθείς και με αυτά τα καραβάκια, ορισμένα απο τα οποία είχαν πλούσια ιστορία. 
Όσο για το VERA M., τι να πω... σπανιότατο υλικό! Πρόκειται για ενα καραβάκι αγνώστου προελεύσεως και πατρότητας (σε εμένα) που είχε ταξιδέψει και ως ακτοπλοϊκό ως ΠΟΡΟΣ.

----------


## aegina

Ellinis exeis dikio einai to prwi POROS, pragmati spania foto oso gia to POROS ploio komitis apo ti grammi opws kai kapoia alla:SOLONAKI,MARTHA,8ESPRWTEIA...Pragmati spaneia foto...File Karistos akoma kai simera to mesa meros tou limaniou einai rixo,oso gia tous yfalous exw akousei oti einai texnikoi diladi APXAIOI,petres pou oi arxaioi erixnan gia tin prostasia tou limaniou...To provlima einai oti exoun xaraktiristei APXAIOLOGIKA EYPIMATA des sto google earth pros ton AG VASILI kai 8a deis ena periergo teixos mes tin 8alassa!Oso gia to meros konta sti KOLONA ekei itan to arxaio karnagio an to prosexeis sinexeizetai poli mes to vi8o( pantos i perioxi xtapodia den exei... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## Leonardos.B

> To καράβι μεταξύ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ και ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ πρέπει να είναι το ΥΔΡΑ των Τυπάλδων. Αλλά χωρίς το φουγάρο που είχε σε αυτή τη φωτο.


Πρέπει να είναι το ΜΑΧΗ. (Μετασκευασμένο πολεμικό) Ταξίδευσε στην γραμμή για ενα μικρό διάστημα στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του  60.  Το θυμάμαι γιατί μαθητής σε σχολή του Π.Ν.,ταξιδεύοντας απο Αίγινα για Πειραιά με χοντρό καιρό,με είδαν με την στολή και μου ζήτησαν να τους βοηθήσω στην γέφυρα με το πηδάλιο.(Είχαν χαλάσει τα υδραυλικά και για να κρατήσει πορεία ήθελε τουλάχιστον 2 ανθρώπους)

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Leonardos B. στην φωτογραφία είναι το ΥΔΡΑ του Τυπάλδου. Και τα δύο τα έχω ζήσει στην δεκαετία του 60. Το ΥΔΡΑ είχε ψεύτικη τσιμινιέρα, η οποία κάποια στιγμή αφαιρέθηκε μιάς και τα καυσαέρια έβγαιναν από μπούκες πάνω από την ίσαλο.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Ελληνίς,
έχεις βεβαίως δίκιο  :Wink:  
Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω λίγο καιρό για να βουτήξω στην πλούσια ναυτική ιστορία του Σαρωνικού.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά για τη βοήθειά τους! 




> Φίλε Αppia_1978, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να ασχοληθείς και με αυτά τα καραβάκια, ορισμένα απο τα οποία είχαν πλούσια ιστορία.





> Όσο για το VERA M., τι να πω... σπανιότατο υλικό! Πρόκειται για ενα καραβάκι αγνώστου προελεύσεως και πατρότητας (σε εμένα) που είχε ταξιδέψει και ως ακτοπλοϊκό ως ΠΟΡΟΣ.

----------


## esperos

> Επειδή ποτέ μου δεν ενδιαφέρθηκα για τα πλοιάρια του Σαρωνικού (ξέρω, ντροπή μου ...  ) δε γνωρίζω τίποτα για το παρακάτω πλοίο. Αλλά μιας και βρήκα τη φωτογραφία του, είπα να την ανεβάσω. Έλπίζω να ενδιαφέρει κανέναν. Έίναι από μπροσούρα του 70.
> 
> 
> 118311020_o.jpg


Επειδή  κάπου  συνάντησα  στο  παρελθόν  το  όνομα  αυτό,  εδώ  κάτι  ελάχιστο  που  βρήκα  αλλά  που  ελπίζω  να  είναι  η  αφορμή  για  κάποιους  φίλους  στο  forum  να  βρουν  κάτι  παραπάνω.
Λοιπόν  ΒΕΡΑ Μ.  πλοιοκτησίας  Καλούδη - Μακρή,  κόροι  ολικής  χωρητικότητας  487,  αριθμός  επιβατών  250.

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Όλα τα πλοία έμπαιναν κι έδεναν μέσα στο λιμάνι, εκτός από το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ, που όποτε έπιανε Αίγινα έμενε αρόδο και η αποεπιβίβαση γινόταν με βάρκες. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα, ακόμη και το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ ρεμετζάριζαν μέσα στο λιμάνι. Το ΧΑΡΑ διανυκτέρευε πλαγιοδετημένο δεξιά στο "Π" με την πλώρη κατά μέσα. Ήταν το μόνο που πήγαινε αποκλειστικά στην Αίγινα. Κάθε φορά που έκανε έκτακτο έβαζε ο πράκτορας τελάλη! Η είσοδος και το ρεμέτζο στο λιμανάκι αυτό ήταν ένας πραγματικός άθλος για τους καπετάνιους, επειδή αφ' ενός μεν είναι πολύ μικρό, ακόμη και για τα βαποράκια αυτά, αφ' ετέρου δε επειδή ολόκληρη η ακτή από την άκρη Πλακάκια (ΒΔ άκρη της Αίγινας) ως το λιμάνι και έξω από τη μπούκα έχει υφάλους, που τότε ήσαν αφωτοσήμαντοι. Αν σκεφτεί κανείς τον "εξοπλισμό" της γέφυρας που είχαν π.χ. το ΧΑΡΑ ή το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ και τις ελικτικές τους ιδιότητες, μονοπρόπελα και με τις μηχανούλες τους, και ότι έμπαιναν μέσα και μανουβράριζαν ακόμη και τη νύχτα ή με τους Νοτιάδες μόνο να απορήσει μπορεί, πως τα κατάφερναν και ποτέ δεν έγινε ατύχημα. Η πλοήγηση γιινόταν "καικτσίδικα" όπως λέμε, δηλαδή με ευθυγραμμίσεις καταφανών σημείων όπως ήταν π.χ. η Μητρόπολη, ένα κόκκινο σπίτι σαν πύργος στην άκρη Κολώνα, η Μονή και το περίφημο φανάρι της ή το Πετροκάραβο, όπου κάθε καπετάνιος είχε βέβαια τα δικά του σημάδια, που τα κληρονομούσε στους μαθητές του. Τα σημερινά ΠΑΛΛΑΣ είναι 215 μέτρα, πατάς πέντε κουμπιά και κάνουνε κολοτούμπες. Το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ήτανε δεν ήτανε 50 μέτρα, για να γυρίσει όμως μέσα στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας έπρεπε να είσαι πολύ μεγάλος μάστορας.


 To XAPA eixe se kapoious diadromous tou kati ptussomena kathismatakia pou shkwnontan ston toixo kai katebainan. Epishs ena xwro kleistofobiko san ampari.... H sfyrixtra tou pragmatika ksekoufaine kai kounouse apisteyta gia ta shmerina dedomena. Einai apisteyto epishs pws ta thumamai ola auta afou eimai gennhmenos molis to '66!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε rjjjh2004, η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης ....

*"Ερωτικά παιχνίδια"* του *Γιώργου Θεοδοσιάδη*, σε σενάριο *Ναπολέοντα Ελευθερίου.*
Πρωταγωνιστούν: Θανάση Βέγγος, Λάμπρος Κωνσταντάρας, Γιάννη Γκιωνάκης, Μίρκα Καλαντζοπούλου, Γιώργος Πάντζας, Αλέκα Στρατηγού, Γιώργος Μπέλος, Μαρίνα Πεφάνη
Παραγωγή: Φάρος Φιλμ.

Μεγάλοι Πρωταγωνιστές: το *"Χαρά"* και το *"Αίγινα".*
Υπάρχουν πολλά πλάνα από την ταινία με τα πλοία αυτά.
Κάποια είναι εξωτερικά, κάποια εσωτερικά.
Και κάποιο από τα πλάνα θυμίζει το πλάνο που είχε ανεβάσει ο φίλος Ellinis από μια άγνωστη ταινία.

Μέχρι να μας μάθει ο μεγάλος paroskayak να ανεβάζουμε βίντεο, ας δούμε κάποιες εικόνες από την ταινία.
Εκτός εάν ο χρυσοθήρας paroskayak έχει ήδη ανακαλύψει την ταινία και την έχει ήδη ανεβάσει.

Πλάνα αφιερωμένα εξαιρετικά στον rjjjh2004, τον Karystos, τον paroskayak, τον Nicholas Peppas, τον Ellinis, τον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Appia 1978, τον aegina, τον Καπεταν Αντρέα, τον TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, τον polyka, τον BEN BRUCE, τον Rocinante, τον Eng, τον Leonardos B, τον despo, τον xara και τον Leo.

*Το "Χαρά" εν πλω ....*

Χαρά.jpg

*Η πλώρη του "Χαρά" στην Αίγινα* 

Η πλώρη του Χαρά.jpg

*Η πλώρη του "Αίγινα"*

Αίγινα.jpg

*Ο μεγάλος "Λαμπρούκος" επί του "Χαρά" (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος).

*Κωνσταντάρας.jpg
*

*

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραίο εύρημα φίλε Roi!

Αυτοί ήταν ηθοποιοί (και βεβαίως πλοία)  :Very Happy: , όχι σαν τους σημερινούς ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ωραίο εύρημα φίλε Roi!
> 
> Αυτοί ήταν ηθοποιοί (και βεβαίως πλοία) , όχι σαν τους σημερινούς ...


File Appia.  Wouldn't it be nice for us to start a Forum for Greek cinema and maritime matters?  So, for me Lambros Konstantaras was always a very dependable actors but almost always over the top. Whether theater or cinema, he could not control himself... Of course, he could carry a movie alone and the public loved him.  But in the long run he is mostly remembered after his characters, i.e., the philanderer Greek man of the 1950s, 60s and early 70s...  I agree with you. Still better than many others. The pretty Mirka Kalantzopoulou shown above was one of my favorites. She looked like Xenia Kalogeropoulou but had a career exclusively in the movies, while Xenia was a great Thespian in theater** Mirka and her brother Yannakis Kalantzopoulos were loved by the Greek public in the 1950s. They were playing abandoned children in the hands of bad people. Mirka went on to have an excellent career.  Yannakis K was _the child actor_ of Greece. His performances were impeccable...
________________
** A great role of Xenia Kalogeropoulou in theater was the exceptional _Ta dendra pe0ainoun or0ia_ of Alejandro Cassona. Vassilis Diamantopoulos, Maria Alkaiou, Xania Kalogeropoulou and Dimitris Konstantopoulos were exceptional. Of course the mesmerizing role was that of Petros Fyssoun as teh prodigal son...  The whole Athens was talking about this theatrical play and it went on to play (in 1959 and 60?) for two seasons, always sold out.

----------


## Haddock

Με πρόλαβες Roi με την ανακάλυψη σου! Ας *απολαύσουμε* μερικά μονταρισμένα πλάνα από το φιλμ. Σε κάποιο σημείο, νομίζω ότι ακούγεται η μπουρού του ΧΑΡΑ. Όλοι είμαστε χρυσοθήρες και συμβάλλουμε στο έργο της ανασκαφής ;-) Τα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού ήταν πράγματι μεγάλοι πρωταγωνιστές του Ελληνικού κινηματογράφου τη χρυσή δεκαετία του 1960. 

Επίσης, όσοι αγάπησαν το Αιγινάκι, αξίζει να βρουν το φιλμ «Ούτε Μιλάει, Ούτε Λαλάει» του 1966, με τον καταπληκτικό Φραγκίσκο Μανέλλη, αφού μεγάλο μέρος των γυρισμάτων της ταινίας έγιναν στα σαλόνια και στα καταστρώματα του ΑΙΓΙΝΑ. ¶φθονο γέλιο και ατάκες από τον μακαρίτη Μανέλλη.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Κύριοι,οσοι ασχοληθήκατε με το Χαρά και το Αύρα,σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.Με συγκινήσατε και με φέρατε ,αρκετά πίσω χρονικά.
Ήμουν 7 χρονών,οταν ο πατέρας μου,με πήρε απο το χέρι και με κατέβασε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά,να υποδεχθούμε το "Χαρά" (ιδιοκτησία του φίλου  και συγγενούς μας,Νίκου Μεταξά.Πόση εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει η ξύλινη λουστραρισμένη γέφυρά του,και πόσο "κέφι" έκανα να ταξιδεύω με αυτό,ειδικά οταν κατέβαινα στο μηχανοστάσιο,χαζεύοντας την ατμομηχανή.
  Τώρα για το "ΑΥΡΑ".Αγοράσθηκε μεταχειρισμένο,και εκανε,οχι μετασκευή,αλλά στην ουσία,νέα κατασκευή.Το θυμάμαι στο Πέραμα,και είχε μείνει,μόνο απο την ισαλο και κάτω.Ολα τα έξαλά του,εγιναν νέες κατασκευές.Στην ουσία,αυτό ήταν και μία απο τις  αιτίες που γονάτισαν οικονομικά τον Νίκο Μεταξά.Οταν το "ΑΥΡΑ",μπήκε στην γραμμή,αντιμετώπισε εντονο ανταγωνισμό,απο νέες κατασκευές,ΜΑΡΙΩ-ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ-ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ,κ.λ.π..
Ο έντονος ανταγωνισμός,και η λογική διάθεση του κόσμου να χρησιμοποιεί νέα μοντέρνα καράβια,εφεραν το τέλος.
 Μακάρι να βρισκόταν κάποιος (π.χ.Λάτσης)και να υπήρχε το ΧΑΡΑ ακόμη.Πιστεύω πως πάρα πολοί θα το προτιμούσαν.
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ.Συνεχείστε το εργο το καλό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φιλε Leonardo B. θα μου επιτρέψεις να πρατηρήσω ότι το ΑΥΡΑ είναι πολύ μεταγενέστερο των ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, ΜΑΡΙΩ, ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ που αναφέρεις. Δρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή στά τέλη της δεκαετίας 60 (69 ή 70 αν θυμάμαι καλά), πάντως πολύ αργότερα από τα 3 αυτά.

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Φιλε Leonardo B. θα μου επιτρέψεις να πρατηρήσω ότι το ΑΥΡΑ είναι πολύ μεταγενέστερο των ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, ΜΑΡΙΩ, ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ που αναφέρεις. Δρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή στά τέλη της δεκαετίας 60 (69 ή 70 αν θυμάμαι καλά), πάντως πολύ αργότερα από τα 3 αυτά.


Αγαπητέ "TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA".
Δέν αμφισβητώ την παρατήρησή σου,και είναι ευσπρόδεκτη.
Αυτό που είπα , είναι οτι δεν μπόρεσε ν αντέξει συναγωνισμό με νέα καράβια (ας συγκρίνουμε τις ηλικίες του ΑΥΡΑ,με τα αλλα)την ίδια στιγμή που αφ ενός με το ΧΑΡΑ ταξίδευαν μόνο οι ρομαντικού και λάτρεις του ατμού-που σημαίνει μείωση εσόδων,λόγω μικρού αριθμού επιβατών-,και εφ ετέρου το κόστος μετασκευής του ΑΥΡΑ είχε φθάσει σε δυσθεώρατα ύψη.

Θά πρέπει να σας πώ,οτι η πλειονότητα των πληροφοριών εκείνης της εποχής ,προέρχονται απο τον πατέρα μου,γιατί εγώ,απο το 1966 εως το 1970,είμουν σε σχολή του Π.Ν.(βγαίναμε εξόδου κάθε δεύτερο Σαββατοκύριακο).

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία απο τα περιοδικά του ΟΛΠ, που πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 60.

Φαίνονται τα ΜΑΧΗ και ΠΙΝΔΟΣ του Τρίπου με το μπλέ αστεράκι στα κίτρινα φουγάρα τους.
Το "μεγάλο" αριστερά είναι το ΥΔΡΑ αλλά χωρίς φουγάρο αυτή τη φορά.
Αυτό ανάμεσα στα ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και ΥΔΡΑ ποιό να ήταν άραγε;

Στα αριστερά φαίνεται και το άγνωστο σκαρί που μας έλεγε ο Tss Queen Anna Maria πως ήταν πράσινο και επιβεβαιώνεται.
saronic6.jpg

Και μια κοντινή του άγνωστου πράσινου
unknown3.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Νοσταλγικά τα χρώματα της φωτογραφίας! Ellinis, είναι αυτό που είχες αναφέρει *εδώ;*  Ίσως μπορέσω να απομονώσω το καρέ σε καλύτερη ανάλυση.

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό είναι φίλε Νίκο. Την όμορφη εικόνα συμπληρώνουν και τα 2 ρυμουλκά που ανέβασα σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση εδώ.

----------


## aegina

Kalispera Ellinis pragmati to ploio auto prwti fora to vlepw i foto 8a prepei na einai arxes tou `60 ( mexri & `64 to PINDOS ITAN STI GRAMMI )pantos aristera tou YDRAeinai to ERIETTA ,opoios xerei kati as mas dwsei ta fwta tou.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I will try to help you with the identity of the ship above (_the blue/green one_) although you gentlemen are better experts in _Argosaronikos.

Ellinis,_ you say the picture is from_ "the mid 1960s"._ So, from a very accurate source, here are the *Argosaronikos ships* in the summer 1963 (Name, year of building, tonnage, service speed)

_Aegina_   (1951, 265, 15.7)
_Afaia_   (1960, 126, 11,7)
_Aghios Nektarios/  Spyros_   (1952, 109, 16)
_Erietta_   (1951, 98, 13)
_Express_   (1961, 131, 32)
_Hara_   (1933, 232, 12,6)
_Kamelia_ (1962, 489, 17)
_Mahi_   (1939, 247, 17,6)
_Mario_   (1959, 352, 14,5)
_Neraida_   (1939, 462, 16)
_Pindos_   (1907, 487, 13,9)
_Saronis  _ (1959, 487, 15,2)
_Ydra_   (1942, 551, 19,5)

I hope this helps!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is _Hydra_ from 1963 as shown in the _Papyros Larousse Encyclopedia. Hydra_ (built 1942, 551 tons, 19,5 knots)

Here is the photo

photo.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να δούμε την παραπάνω φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο καλό φίλος *Nicholas Peppas* σε λίγο καλύτερη ανάλυση.

Από την Γενική Παγκόσμιο Εγκυκλοπαίδεια _Πάπυρος-Λαρούς 
_Πάπυρος Λαρούς.JPG
_
στο λήμα "Ακτοπλοΐα" βλέπουμε το "Υδρα" του Τυπάλδου και τα πλοία που ταξίδευαν στον Αργοσαρωνικό το 1963.

_Ύδρα.JPG

Η πρώτη στήλη δείχνει τους κόρους ολικής χωρητικότητας, η δέυτερη το έτος ναυπήγησης, και η τελευταία την ταχύτητα του πλοίου σε ναυτικά μίλια.

Πλοία Αργοσαρωνικού 1963.JPG

----------


## poseidon_express

Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος περισσότερα στοιχεία για το ΜΑΧΗ πλοιοκτησίας Τρίπου? Πότε ξεκίνησε και πότε σταμάτησε η δραστηριοποίηση του στον Αργοσαρωνικό? Τι απέγινε μετά την απόσυρσή του? Σε τρεις παλιές κάρτες της Αίγινας (που θα ανέβουν σύντομα και στη γκάλερι) εμφανίζεται να δένει πάντα στο μέσα λιμάνι, σχεδόν μπροστά στο Αιάκειο, δίπλα σ έναν μικρό προβλήτα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος περισσότερα στοιχεία για το ΜΑΧΗ πλοιοκτησίας Τρίπου? Πότε ξεκίνησε και πότε σταμάτησε η δραστηριοποίηση του στον Αργοσαρωνικό? Τι απέγινε μετά την απόσυρσή του? Σε τρεις παλιές κάρτες της Αίγινας (που θα ανέβουν σύντομα και στη γκάλερι) εμφανίζεται να δένει πάντα στο μέσα λιμάνι, σχεδόν μπροστά στο Αιάκειο, δίπλα σ έναν μικρό προβλήτα.


I believe ΜΑΧΗ was a ship of Metaxas. Correction: Following the discussion below, this is corrected to Tripos! . She was built in 1939 as a war vessel. in the early 1960s she is listed as having 247 tons and an exceptional speed of 17.9 knots. But for whatever reason many of us did not like her preferring to travel with _Neraida, Kamelia, Aegina, Aghios Nektarios, Erietta,_ _Pindos_, even _Hara_!

On July 18, 1959 she was _off ship cooperation_
19590718a Mahi.jpg

Here are her routes also on August 11, 1962
19620811e Arg.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Αγαπητέ Νίκο. Ο Νίκος Μεταξάς,είχε στην ιδιοκτησία του,δύο πλοία,Τό "ΧΑΡΑ".αρχικά και τό "ΑΥΡΑ" μετέπειτα.Και μετά ΤΕΛΟΣ.
Γνωρίζω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα,γιατι ο Νίκος Μεταξάς,ήταν συγγενής και οικογενειακός φίλος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Eyxaristw. Tote poios htan o idiokthts ths MAXHS?

----------


## aegina

O Tripos idioktitis tou PINDOS!8a i8ela edw na pw oti ta dio ploiatou Tripou ( PINDOS & MAXH ) efigan tin idia epoxi ( gyrw sto `64 ) kai antikatasta8ikan apo to YDRA tou TYPALDOY pou me ti seira tou efige gyrw sto `66 i `67.Kapou tote mpike sti grammi to AVRA tou METAXA,kai isws to SOLONAKI.An kanw la8ws tis imerominies parakalw dior8osteme. :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

My mistake stems from the fact that in the same thread, another correspondent insisted she was Mataxas's ship. i will correct the original now.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Εχω την εντύπωση πάντως,οτι η πρώτη παντόφλα που έκανε δρομολόγιο στην Αίγινα,(πρέπει να ήταν στις αρχές του 60,γιατι εγώ πιτσιρίκι λίγο πάνω απο τα 10),ήταν ο "θαλάσσιος Λέων"μετασκευασμένο Εγγλέζικο αποβατικό. Το αχνοθυμάμαι γιατί μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση,συγκρινόμενο με τα "ΠΙΝΔΟΣ"-ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ.,
     Παλαιοί Αιγηνήτες θυμάσθαι κάτι??
(Εγώ πρόδωσα την ηληκία μου,εσείς μπορείτε να πείτε οτι ακούσατε απο τούς παπούδες σας  :Very Happy: )

----------


## aegina

Lipamai eimai pio neos:mrgreen:, pantos oi dikoi mou 8ymountai mia pantofla me to onoma AGIOS NEKTARIOS,twra se kati fotagrafies fainetai mia mikri pantofla isws na einai auti... :Confused:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One of my favorite little ships of Argosaronikos, Latsis' _Aghios Nektarios_. A very symmetric body.... I still hear the engine starting.. You thought you were in a Pullman bus, although _Erietta_ had even more of a Pullman sound...  Brr, brr, brrr brrrr brrrrrrr.  

_Built 1952.  109 tons.  16 knots!
_Aghios Nektarios.jpg

Now the ad says the specific route was "subsidized by EOT". Does anyone recall why the National Tourist Organization was doing this? I vaguely remember a relation with the CHAT Tours and the "Hermes en Gr&#232;ce" of Koulouvatos (http://www.chatours.gr/Otherservices.asp).

19580814 Aghios Nektarios.jpg

And of course, _Aghios Nektarios_ started as _Spyros_ in the early 1950s. Here is an ad from August 29, 1953, where she is going just to Aghia Marina, and she is called a Pullman by her owners!

_Built 1952.  109 tons.  16 knots!_
Spyros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Argosaronikos schedules of November 23, 1963

Nov 23 1963 Argosaronikos1.jpgNov 23 1963 Argosaronikos2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> One of my favorite little ships of Argosaronikos, Latsis' _Aghios Nektarios_. A very symmetric body.... I still hear the engine starting.. You thought you were in a Pullman bus, although _Erietta_ had even more of a Pullman sound...  Brr, brr, brrr brrrr brrrrrrr.  
> 
> _Built 1952.  109 tons.  16 knots!
> _
> And of course, _Aghios Nektarios_ started as _Spyros_ in the early 1950s.



Ο *Σπυρος (Αγιος Νεκταριος)* κανει μικρο ταξιδακι στην Φανερωμενη της Σαλαμινας.....   Μαζι του και η *Αννα Μαρια*. 

23 Αυγουστου 1952!   

Μα πια ειναι αυτη η *Αννα Μαρια*; Φυσικα οχι αυτη εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...50&postcount=7 που ηταν λιγο μεταγενεστερη....

19520823 SpyrosAnna Maria.jpg

Και στις 20 Σεπτεμβριου του ιδιου ετους, μαζι με την Εριεττα ανταλασσονται δρομολογια στον Σαρωνικο!

19520920 NerErr Spyr.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ο *Σπυρος (Αγιος Νεκταριος)* κανει μικρο ταξιδακι στην Φανερωμενη της Σαλαμινας..... Μαζι του και η *Αννα Μαρια*. 
> 
> 23 Αυγουστου 1952! 
> 
> Μα πια ειναι αυτη η *Αννα Μαρια*; Φυσικα οχι αυτη εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...50&postcount=7 που ηταν λιγο μεταγενεστερη....
> 
> 19520823 SpyrosAnna Maria.jpg
> 
> Και στις 20 Σεπτεμβριου του ιδιου ετους, μαζι με την Εριεττα ανταλασσεται δρομολογια στον Σαρωνικο!
> ...


Ε λοιπόν δε θυμόμουν , για το ένα τουλάχιστον δρομολόγιο γιατί για το άλλο ήμουν αγέννητος , ότι το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ πήγαινε και Λεωνίδιο.
(Απ ότι πρόσεξα στο τωρινό δημοσίευμα πήγαινε το Σάββατο 9/1952 ενώ σ' αυτό της 26/5 την Κυριακή 11/1963)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ε λοιπόν δε θυμόμουν , για το ένα τουλάχιστον δρομολόγιο γιατί για το άλλο ήμουν αγέννητος , ότι το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ πήγαινε και Λεωνίδιο.
> (Απ ότι πρόσεξα στο τωρινό δημοσίευμα πήγαινε το Σάββατο 9/1952 ενώ σ' αυτό της 26/5 την Κυριακή 11/1963)


Οχι μονον *Λεωνιδιο*, φιλτατε Αντωνη, αλλα ακομη και *Κυπαρισσι, Γερακα και Μονεμβασια*!!!!  23 Αυγουστου 1952!

19520823 Neraida Erietta.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

1947 Λιμάνι Αίγινας (στον μώλο μπροστά απο του Σακιώτη,αν θυμόσαστε παλαιοί Αιγινήτες)
Απο τα δημοφιλέστερα εκείνης της εποχής πετρελαιοκίνητα.
Προετοιμασία για απόπλου,με την αδελφή μου μωρό ακόμα στην πλώρη.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους εξαιρετικούς,Roi Baudoin,Nicholas Peppas,Ellinis,Aegina, μ εκτίμηση για το εργο σας.

Copy of vrisiis 1947.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> 1947 Λιμάνι Αίγινας (στον μώλο μπροστά απο του Σακιώτη,αν θυμόσαστε παλαιοί Αιγινήτες)
> Απο τα δημοφιλέστερα εκείνης της εποχής πετρελαιοκίνητα.
> Προετοιμασία για απόπλου,με την αδελφή μου μωρό ακόμα στην πλώρη.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους εξαιρετικούς,Roi Baudoin,Nicholas Peppas,Ellinis,Aegina, μ εκτίμηση για το εργο σας.


Ταξιδευουμε μαζι σου στην ωραια *Αιγινα του 1950*
Aegina.jpg


*12 Οκτωβριου 1950 -- 8 Αυγουστου 1952 -- 20 Σεπτεμβριου 1952*
19501012 NerHydaEffi.jpg19520823 Neraida Erietta.jpg19520920 NerErr Spyr.jpg


*1**5 Αυγουστου 1953*
19530815 NerEritSpyr.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τους καλούς φίλους *Leonardo B* και *Nicholas Peppas* για τα σημερινά τους πλούσια δώρα.

Η φωτογραφία του *"Βρυσιής"* είναι μοναδική.
Συγκινητική και νοσταλγική.
Αυτά τα πλοία, φίλε Λεονάρδο, εγώ δεν τα έζησα.
Απλά κλείνω τα μάτια και προσπαθώ να τα φανταστώ.
Μέσα από διήγήσει, φωτογραφίες, παλιές ελληνικές ταινίες προσπαθούμε να ζωντανέψουμε λίγο εκείνη την εποχή.
Χωρίς τη βοήθειά όσων τα έζησαν, αυτή η προσπάθεια είναι αδύνατη.
Ακόμα  και σαν μωρό να ταξίδεψε κάποιος με ένα πλοίο,  η αίσθηση που του μένει είναι παντοτινή.
*"Βρυσιής", "Πίνδος", "Χαρά", "Αίγινα", "Μάχη".
* 
Όταν ήμουν δύο μηνών ταξίδεψα για τη Σίφνο με το *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα"* του Μπιλίνη.
Ώρες-ώρες έχω την αίθηση ότι ξαναγυρίζω σε εκείνη την καμπίνα ....

Επιβιβαζόμαστε στο* "Βρυσιής"* για τον Πειραιά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Π/Κ ΒΡΥΣΙΗΣ*
> 1947 Λιμάνι Αίγινας (στον μώλο μπροστά απο του Σακιώτη,αν θυμόσαστε παλαιοί Αιγινήτες)
> *Απο τα δημοφιλέστερα εκείνης της εποχής πετρελαιοκίνητα.*
> Προετοιμασία για απόπλου,με την αδελφή μου μωρό ακόμα στην πλώρη.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους εξαιρετικούς,Roi Baudoin,Nicholas Peppas, Ellinis, Aegina, μ εκτίμηση για το εργο σας.
> 
> Copy of vrisiis 1947.jpg


_Το θρυλικο Βρισηις_

Η απιθανη φωτογραφια του *Βρισηις* του _Leonardos B_ μου εκανε καταπληξη και με εβαλε σε μεγαλες σκεψεις...

*Βρισηις* ....  η φιλη του Αχιλλεως που προκαλεσε την οργη του οπως μας λεει και η αρχη της Ιλιαδος...  « Μήνιν άειδε, θεά, Πηληϊάδεω Αχιλλήος »

*Βρισηις* ... μια μεγαλη οπερα του Emmanuel Chabrier που, εκτος απο το Ελληνικο της θεμα, εχει σχεση με την Ελλαδα για αλλο λογο, μια και στην πρεμιερα της στο Παρισι στις 13 Ιανουαριου 1897, ενας απο τους πρωταγωνιστες στον ρολο του Στρατοκλεους ηταν ο διασημος Ελληνας  βαθυφωνος _Κωστης Νικολαου (1870−1940)_, αργοτερα πρωταγωνιστης της Οπερας του Σικαγου και της Μανχατταν Οπερας της Νεας Yορκης!

*Βρισηις*, αυτο το απιθανο μικρο πλοιο που προσπαθω να βρω 30 χρονια τωρα... Ενα πλοιο η πλοαριο, η μονη αναφορα του οποιο ειναι στο βιβλιο του Α. Τζαμτζη  _Η Ελληνικη Επιβατηγος Ναυτιλια: Χρονικο 1921−2001, Μιλητος, Αθηναι, 2002._

Στην σελιδα 73, διαβαζουμε:



> Το πρωτοκολλο υπογραφεται:....... για το _α/π Βρησηις_ απο τον Ι. Μπουτουλα...
> 
> (Μιλαει για το πρωτοκολλο τιμης της 9ης Μαιου 1934)


Τωρα, το Lloyd Register δεν γραφει τιποτε γι' αυτο (με οποιαδηποτε ορθογραφια) και φυσικα το Miramar δεν γνωριζει τιποτε.

Να ειναι το _π/κ Βρισηις_; Να ειναι το ιδιο με το _α/π Βρισηις_;      Η φωτογραφια παρα πανω ειναι του 1947, οχι πολυ μακρια απο το 1934... 

Αλλα ερχεται ενα αρθρο να μας φωτισει τουλαχιστον για την φημη αυτου του καικιου η πλοιου που το λεγανε _Βρισηις_
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...2/2004_1282481




> _Στην Αίγινα_
> 
> Μεταξύ των πολλών νησιών που είχε περιηγηθεί ήταν και η Αίγινα. Το 1938 αποφασίζει με τις οικονομίες που είχε συγκεντρώσει να αγοράζει ένα μικρό αγρό στην θέση Πλακάκια, έχοντας θέα τον Σαρωνικό, το Αγκίστρι και την Πελοπόνησο, στον οποίο πρόλαβε να κτίσει ένα εξοχικό πριν από τον πόλεμο. Στον αγρό αυτό αγόρασε και προσήρτησε γειτονικούς αγρούς και εγκατέστησε αμπέλια και φιστικόδενδρα. Eτσι, σε μια εποχή που η αγοραστική αξία του χρήματος άλλαζε, πολλές φορές και με την ώρα, από τη μια εξασφαλίστηκαν οι οικονομίες του από την άλλη απέκτησε μία συνεχή απασχόληση που τον απορρόφησε πλήρως και τον εξανάγκασε να εγκαταλείψει ή περιορίσει στο ελάχιστο τις εκδρομικές του δραστηριότητες. Το καλοκαίρι παραθέριζε στην Αίγινα όσο μεγαλύτερο διάστημα του επέτρεπαν οι επαγγελματικές του και μη υποχρεώσεις. Mε τη φιλοξενία που τον διέκρινε είχε κοντά του πάντα φίλους και συγγενείς. Χαρακτηριστικός ήταν ο ιστός της σημαίας στον οποίο ύψωνε την σημαία μας, καθώς και τη σημαία της χώρας των αλλοδαπών φιλοξενουμένων του. Φρόντιζε τα αμπέλια και τα δένδρα και με μεγάλη συγκίνηση και αναστάτωση γινόταν ο τρύγος και η συγκομιδή των φιστικιών, καρπού που διακρίνεται για την ευαισθησία του, και σπανίως η συγκομιδή του εκπληρώνει τις αρχικές προβλέψεις. Τον χειμώνα έκανε τακτικές ημερήσιες επισκέψεις έδινε οδηγίες για τις εργασίες που προγραμματίζονταν. Τον γνώριζαν οι αμαξάδες, οι ψαράδες, οι έμποροι, οι γείτονες και πολλοί άλλοι. Tο καλοκαίρι τον ξεχώριζες από πολύ μακριά από την κάσκα που φορούσε.
> 
> Πρώτη φορά τον επισκέφθηκα στην Αίγινα το 1945, αμέσως μετά την κατοχή που ο μόνος τρόπος μετάβασης ήταν το καΐκι, ένα από αυτά το _Βρισηίς_, που ακόμη θυμάμε την επί δυόμισι ώρες ναυτία του ταξιδιού εκείνου. Εκτοτε του έκανα πάρα πολλές επισκέψεις χρησιμοποιώντας τα πλοία της γραμμής, στην αρχή με τον γνωστό *Καλαμάρα* και μετέπειτα με τα πιο γρήγορα και σύγχρονα πλοία ή και ιπτάμενα δελφίνια.


Αυτα λοιπον...  Δεν εδωσα καμμια απαντηση...  Απλως συνεχιζω και διερωτωμαι....  Σ' ευχαριστω _Leonardos Β_ για τις μνημες

Μηπως ξερει κανεις τιποτε αλλο, ιδιως οι Αιγινητες?

----------


## gtogias

Μετά τη φωτογραφική κάλυψη των εγκαινίων να δούμε και τι έγραψε ο τύπος της εποχής. Δημοσίευμα από την εφημερδίδα Εμπρός της 22ας Ιουλίου 1952:

1952 07 22 Εμπρός σελ 3.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μετά τη φωτογραφική κάλυψη των εγκαινίων να δούμε και τι έγραψε ο τύπος της εποχής. Δημοσίευμα από την εφημερδίδα Εμπρός της 22ας Ιουλίου 1952:
> 
> 1952 07 22 Εμπρός σελ 3.JPG


Bravo, priceless!!!!!  Thank you. And let's repeat that *Spyros* is the *Aghios Nektarios*

----------


## gtogias

Το άξιο αναφοράς του δημοσιεύματος από την εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της 26ης Ιουνίου 1952 ήταν το γεγονός ότι τα πλοία του Λάτση έκαναν το ταξίδι με δύσκολες κακοκαιρίες:

1952 06 26 Ελευθερία σελ 5.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το άξιο αναφοράς του δημοσιεύματος από την εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της 26ης Ιουνίου 1952 ήταν το γεγονός ότι τα πλοία του Λάτση έκαναν το ταξίδι με δύσκολες κακοκαιρίες:
> 
> 1952 06 26 Ελευθερία σελ 5.JPG


When I was reading the previous message, I was wondering how *Erietta* did the trip Sweden-Greece!!!  Then came your latest message!! Incredible

----------


## gtogias

Σπάνια περίπτωση ομαδικής καταχώρησης για τα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού. Από την εφημερίδα Εμπρός της 13ης Αυγούστου 1960:

1960 08 13 Εμπρός σελ 4a.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στο άρθρο έχει γίνει σκάντζα των φωτογραφιών του Μαριώ και του Πίνδος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σπάνια περίπτωση ομαδικής καταχώρησης για τα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού. Από την εφημερίδα Εμπρός της 13ης Αυγούστου 1960:
> 
> 1960 08 13 Εμπρός σελ 4a.JPG


Για να συνοδευσει την ωραια παρουσιαση του Γιωργου, εδω ολα τα δρομολογια Αργοσαρωνικου της 3ης Ιουλιου 1953.

Σημ: Το *Σπυρος* ειναι το μετεπειτα *Αγιος Νεκταριος*

19530703 Argosaronikos.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Ψάχνοντας στα κιτάπια μου,για στοιχεία σχετικά με το ΒΡΥΣΙΗΣ,δυστηχώς απο την μιά πλευρά βρήκα μόνο αυτό το ευθυμογράφημα σε τεύχος της Ναυτικης Ελλάδος του 1947.Το καλό απο την αλλη πλευρά,είναι οτι το ευθυμογράφημα είναι γραμμένο απο τον πατέρα μου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και είναι πραγματικά υπέροχο,

Το ευχαριστώ είναι πολύ λίγο.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά απολαυστικό, άμα μιλάγανε τα καταστρώματα των πλοίων του σαρωνικού θα είχανε πολλά να πούνε...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο *Σπυρος (Αγιος Νεκταριος)* κανει μικρο ταξιδακι στην Φανερωμενη της Σαλαμινας..... Μαζι του και η *Αννα Μαρια*. 
> 
> 23 Αυγουστου 1952! 
> 
> Μα πια ειναι αυτη η *Αννα Μαρια*; 
> 
> 19520823 SpyrosAnna Maria.jpg
> 
> Και στις 20 Σεπτεμβριου του ιδιου ετους, μαζι με την Εριεττα ανταλασσονται δρομολογια στον Σαρωνικο!
> ...


Παλι εμφανιζεται το *Αννα Μαρια*. Αν ξερει κανεις τιποτε γι αυτο το πλοιο ας μας πει. 8 Ιουλιου 1950
19500708 Anna Maria.jpg

Κι αλλο ενα με το *Αννα Μαρια* απο την 1 Οκτωβριου 1952
19521001 Anna Maria.jpg

----------


## bluefish56

I want to know the builders of A. Nektarios and Erietta. 
What the former name and builders of Tripos ferry Maxhi,a former warship, Thanks and best regards from Azores islands

----------


## Ellinis

ERIETTA and SPYROS (later renamed AG.NEKTARIOS) were both build in Sweden, yard unknown to me.

MAHI was build in 1939 at Nobiskrug Werft at Rendsburg. Her name previous to MAHI was ROYAL ALBERT. I suppose that this was a name that she took while in English hands (probably as a war reparation).

I hope that this helps...

----------


## stiliano

Γειά σας
αγαπώ τα παλιά καράβια του Αργοσαρωνικού, και προσπαθώ να καταγράψω την ιστορία τους.
Φυσικά υπάρχουν φοβερά κενά στην πληροφόρηση. Για παράδειγμα, ο αγαπημένος πολλών από εμάς Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος: Από τη στιγμή που πήγε στην Κρήτη το 1972 μέχρι το 1997 που έγινε Γιωργής, τι μεσολάβησε;
Πότε και για πόσο ξαναγύρισε στον Αργοσαρωνικό; Πότε πήγε Θεσσαλονίκη;
Θα μπορούσε κάποιος φίλος να με πληροφορήσει; 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## sylver23

Για τον πορτοκαλή ηλιο ρίξε μία ματία εδώ.Αν δεν βρεις τις απαντήσεις ρώτησε ξανά και θα σε βοηθήσουν όλοι οι φίλοι των ιστορικών

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφες οι αναμνήσεις του καλού φίλου *τοξότη* για τα παλιά πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού.

Στην ταινία *"Η κυρία δήμαρχος"* (*1960*) του *Ροβήρου Μανθούλη* κυριαρχεί ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός ανάμεσα στην *Γεωργία Βασιλειάδου* και τον *Βασίλη Αυλωνίτη.*

Δύο είναι τα πλάνα με το *"Αίγινα"*  του Κονταρίνη.
Αυτό που ανέβασε ο φίλος *τοξότης* και ένα κοντινό πλάνο με την αποβίβαση των επιβατών.

Αίγινα 10.jpg

Αίγινα 20.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Αγαπητέ Αντώνη,είμαι κατα 90% σίγουρος,οτι η δεύτερη φωτογραφία ΔΕΝ είναι του "ΑΙΓΙΝΑ".Πιθανότατα (λόγω κοψίματος της μάσκας)ανήκει σ ενα εκ των "ΥΔΡΑ"-"ΜΑΧΗ".
Ηταν συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο του κινηματογράφου εκείνης της εποχής,με τέτοια θεματολογία,σε μία σκηνή να συμμετάσχουν περισσότερα του ενός πλοία.
     Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αγαπητέ Αντώνη,είμαι κατα 90% σίγουρος,οτι η δεύτερη φωτογραφία ΔΕΝ είναι του "ΑΙΓΙΝΑ".Πιθανότατα (λόγω κοψίματος της μάσκας)ανήκει σ ενα εκ των "ΥΔΡΑ"-"ΜΑΧΗ".
> Ηταν συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο του κινηματογράφου εκείνης της εποχής,με τέτοια θεματολογία,σε μία σκηνή να συμμετάσχουν περισσότερα του ενός πλοία.
> Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.


 Σωστη η παρατηρηση του φιλου Leonardos.B  στην δευτερη εικονα ειναι το ΜΑΧΗ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *Leonardo B*, φσυσικά και στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι το *"Μάχη"* του Γιάννη του Τρίπου.

Εδώ, σε ένα πλάνο από την ταινία του *Κώστα Στράντζαλη* *"Θυσιάστηκα για το παιδί μου".
**Σενάριο**:* Γιάννης Ιωαννίδης
*Παίζουν:* Χριστίνα Σίλβα, Γιώργος Καμαπανέλης ( ο αδελφός του θεατρικού συγγραφέα), Ρ. Χρυσοπούλου, ΑΑ. Αναγνωστοπούλου.

Μάχη 10.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Σωστη η παρατηρηση του φιλου Leonardos.B στην δευτερη εικονα ειναι το ΜΑΧΗ.


 
Προφανώς είναι δύο διαφορετικά πλοία. Οι διαφορές είναι εμφανείς.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν το δεύτερο είναι το ΜΑΧΗ ή το ΥΔΡΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Προφανώς είναι δύο διαφορετικά πλοία. Οι διαφορές είναι εμφανείς.
> Δεν γνωρίζω αν το δεύτερο είναι το ΜΑΧΗ ή το ΥΔΡΑ


 *Ειναι το ΜΑΧΗ!*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το μαχη ειναι σωστα λεει ο TSS APOLLON.Εαν συγκριθουν το οκια τα παραθυρα και το νευρο της πλωρης ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι ειναι το ΜΑΧΗ

----------


## τοξοτης

PDVD_001.jpg

PDVD_003.jpg

Από την ταινία < ΟΙ ΓΑΜΠΡΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑΣ> με τους Βασιλειάδου-Αυλωνίτη-Ρίζο κ.α.

Το EXPRESS το πρώτο υδροπτέρυγο προς και στο λιμάνι της Υδρας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια πραγματα σημερα το βραδυ.Το express του λατση ηταν?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ωραια πραγματα σημερα το βραδυ.Το express του λατση ηταν?


Ναι, βεβαια... Του Λατση
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...hlight=express

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα ειχαν αναφερθει και τα σχετικα.Θα ψαξω στη ναπολη να δω αν ξερουν κατι για αυτο ,οταν παω με το νεο ετος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σωστα ειχαν αναφερθει και τα σχετικα.Θα ψαξω στη ναπολη να δω αν ξερουν κατι για αυτο ,οταν παω με το νεο ετος.


Don't search in vain. It went for scrap according to this Italian exchange
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...1&postcount=32

And here was her terrible state of affairs before demolition (in Italian) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=14




> Πολύ όμορφες οι αναμνήσεις του καλού φίλου *τοξότη* για τα παλιά πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού.
> Δύο είναι τα πλάνα με το *"Αίγινα"*  του Κονταρίνη. Αίγινα 10.jpg


Για οσους διαβασαν και ειδαν το ωραιο πλανο του *Αιγινα* οπως το ανεβασε ο _Τοξοτης_, θα ηθελα να τους δειξω μια αλλη *Αιγινα* του... 1898 εδω!

 Aegina 1960.jpg 18980914 Aegina.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να επανορθώσω κάποιες ανακρίβιες ως προς τον Πορτοκαλή Ηλιο σχετικά με τις χρονολογίες. Ο Πορτοκαλής Ηλιος δεν πουλήθηκε το 1972 οπως αναφέρει ο xara και ο Σουηδός αλλά το 1976-77 και έφυγε από τον Σαρωνικό. Το 1975 ταξίδεψα εγώ από Υδρα-Πειραιά (υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες μου από το καράβι) και στην γραμμή κρατήθηκε ακόμα 2-3 χρόνια. Πουλήθηκε σε κάποιον Μπλαζάκη και έκανε αρχικά την γραμμή Ηρακλείου-Σαντορίνης και αρχές της δεκαετίας 90 έκανε κρουαζιέρα γύρω από το ¶γιο Όρος. Βρέθηκε δεμένο και σε κακή κατάσταση στην Θεσσαλονίκη λόγω χρεών του ιδιοκτήτη του και αγοράστηκε από την Υδραϊκή Α.Ν.Ε και μετασκευάστηκε σαν το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ημέρας Γιωργής.

----------


## aegina

Exei dikio o ANNA MARIA to PORTOKALIS eixe fygei prin ton erxomo tou MANIA EXPRESS gyrw sto 78 den 8ymamai akrivws.Mia erwtisi:O Kontarinis giati poulise ta karavia tou?Kai kati akoma:Mipws 8ymatai kaneis an to MANIA pigene kai Spetses?

----------


## stiliano

> Να επανορθώσω κάποιες ανακρίβιες ως προς τον Πορτοκαλή Ηλιο σχετικά με τις χρονολογίες. Ο Πορτοκαλής Ηλιος δεν πουλήθηκε το 1972 οπως αναφέρει ο xara και ο Σουηδός αλλά το 1976-77 και έφυγε από τον Σαρωνικό. Το 1975 ταξίδεψα εγώ από Υδρα-Πειραιά (υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες μου από το καράβι) και στην γραμμή κρατήθηκε ακόμα 2-3 χρόνια. Πουλήθηκε σε κάποιον Μπλαζάκη και έκανε αρχικά την γραμμή Ηρακλείου-Σαντορίνης και αρχές της δεκαετίας 90 έκανε κρουαζιέρα γύρω από το ¶γιο Όρος. Βρέθηκε δεμένο και σε κακή κατάσταση στην Θεσσαλονίκη λόγω χρεών του ιδιοκτήτη του και αγοράστηκε από την Υδραϊκή Α.Ν.Ε και μετασκευάστηκε σαν το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ημέρας Γιωργής.



Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ. Αν αγοράστηκε το 1967 από τον Λάτση και πουλήθηκε το 1972, σημαίνει πως έμεινε στον Αργοσαρωνικό μόνο 5 χρόνια!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι Aegina το Mania Express πήγαινε και Σπέτσες μετά την Υδρα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ. Αν αγοράστηκε το 1967 από τον Λάτση και πουλήθηκε το 1972, σημαίνει πως έμεινε στον Αργοσαρωνικό μόνο 5 χρόνια!


To 1976 τον σεπτεμβριο ειχα παει στην Υδρα με το πορτοκαλης ηλιος παντως

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> To 1976 τον σεπτεμβριο ειχα παει στην Υδρα με το πορτοκαλης ηλιος παντως


Και εγω το θυμαμαι το 1976 που εκανε Αργοσαρωνικο   με τα γνωστα πορτοκαλι χρωματα του.

----------


## aegina

8ymasai ANNA MARIA ti dromologia ekane to MANIA exw tin entiposi oti ekane dyo tin imera ,pantos AIGINA den pigaine kamia fora to xeimwna,den taxideupsa pote me auto.Merikes fotografies sto Souido exw vrei ,alla pragmati spania vlepoume fotografies tou.To allo tis etairias to DELFINI me auto eixa kanei polla taxeidia gia AIGINA fysika alla kai pros PORO.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Aegina θυμάμαι συγκεκριμένα το 1977 και 78 έκανε δύο δρομολόγια την ημέρα κατευθείαν Πόρο και μετά Υδρα, Σπέτσες ίσως και Ερμιόνη. Μερικά δρομολόγια ήταν χωρίς Πόρο με Υδρα πρώτο λιμάνι με 1:45 ώρες από Πειραιά. Το μικρότερο DELFINI EXPRESS έκανε Αίγινα-Μέθανα-Πόρο και επιστροφή στον Πειραιά, ποτέ δεν πήγε Υδρα-Σπέτσες.

----------


## aegina

Euxaristw ANNA MARIA. :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Τα παλια πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου...*

Ειναι τα πλοια της νιοτης μας, πιθανως τα πρωτα πλοια με τα οποια ταξιδεψαμε (αν ειμαστε Αθηναιοι η Πειραιωτες), τα πλοια που μας αρεσει να ξαναθυμομαστε... Κια πιανουμε συζητησεις για τις πλωρες τους και τις πρυμνες τους, για το ποτε ηλθαν, ποτε εφυγαν, και φυσικα που πηγαιναν!!!

Να λοιπον μια εκτενης λιστα δρομολογιων απο τις *24 Ιουνιου 1954* που θα μας δωσει μια σχετικα καλη ιδεα για εκεινο τον καιρο


19540624 Argos1.jpg
19540624 Argos2.jpg

----------


## stiliano

> *Τα παλια πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου...*
> 
> Ειναι τα πλοια της νιοτης μας, πιθανως τα πρωτα πλοια με τα οποια ταξιδεψαμε (αν ειμαστε Αθηναιοι η Πειραιωτες), τα πλοια που μας αρεσει να ξαναθυμομαστε... Κια πιανουμε συζητησεις για τις πλωρες τους και τις πρυμνες τους, για το ποτε ηλθαν, ποτε εφυγαν, και φυσικα που πηγαιναν!!!
> 
> Να λοιπον μια εκτενης λιστα δρομολογιων απο τις *24 Ιουνιου 1954* που θα μας δωσει μια σχετικα καλη ιδεα για εκεινο τον καιρο
> 
> 
> 19540624 Argos1.jpg
> 19540624 Argos2.jpg


Γειά σου ρε Νικόλα!!!!

----------


## aegina

Xerei kaneis poios itan idioktitis tou MARIA?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εγώ θυμάμαι το ΙΛ (Ιωσήφ Λεφάκης) ως ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η αρχική πλοιοκτησία ηταν άλλη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα ηταν αλλη, αλλα ποιος ηταν ο πλοικτητης.Ο κυριος Λεφακης το αγορασε αργοτερα.Παντως το 1988, ως ευτυχια , ειχε στο κατω σαλονι ενα καδρο του ΜΑΡΙΑ

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Υπήρχαν φήμες τότε που πρωτοεμφανίστηκε σαν Μαρία ότι ήταν της Β. Μοσχολιού οι οποίες φαντάζομαι ήταν απλώς φήμες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυσκολο το βλεπω γιατι τοτε η μοσχολιου ηταν στη αρχη της καριερας της.Εκτος αυτου εχω καποια πολυ γνωστη κυρια η οποια ειναι συγγενης,και σιγουρα θα μου το ελεγε.

----------


## Ellinis

Eγώ νομίζω πως ήταν του Αρώνη, τουλάχιστον αυτό είχα διαβάσει για ένα από τα δύο αδελφάκια (Κατερίνα-Μαρία) και ίσως να ίσχυε και για τα δύο.

----------


## aegina

Sas euxaristw olous,Ari 8ymamai oti to arxiko tou sima itan ena astro...Pantos i periptosi twn KATERINA & MAPIA einai monadiki:Ta monadika ex oloklirou didima ploia pou ftiax8ikan kai sxediastikan stin Ellada :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το αστροτο θυμαμαι και εγω.Το μαρια ειχε αστρο και το κατερινα αγκυρα,οποτε δεν ηταν στην ιδια εταιρεια.Αλλα διδυμα made in greece ειναι οι ευκαιριες του ΠΝ που βλεπουμε στον πειραια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To  Κατερινα ηταν του Αρωνη.

----------


## karystos

Δε λεγόταν Αρώνης αλλά Χαρώνης αυτός που είχε το ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ. Ήξερα τον αδελφό του που είναι γιατρός.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε karystos Οταν το ειδα σε ναυτιλιακη εφημεριδα τον ανεφερε σαν Χ.Αρωνης,  αφου γνωριζεις τον αδελφο του  τοτε  θα ειχαν γραψει λαθος το ονομα του.

----------


## aegina

An katalava kala ta duo auta ploia eixan ftiaxtei gia diaforetikous idioktites,paraxeno.Sta ploia tou Sarwnikou apo 65-84 ypirxan polloi idioktites ( anaferw to 84 giati tote leitourgise teleutaia fora ta MYKHNAI & KAMELIA ).

----------


## esperos

Ας  μου  επιτραπεί,  αγαπητοί φίλοι  να  κάνω  και  εγώ  μια  παρέμβαση  από  όσα  κατέχω  σχετικά  με  το  θέμα.
Το  ΜΑΡΙΑ  μετέπειτα  ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ  λοιπόν  ναυπηγήθηκε  για  την  ''Μαυροειδής  &  Σια''  γνωστή  αργότερα  ως  ''Γενική  Ακτοπλοϊκή  και  Τουριστική''.
Το  ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ  ναυπηγήθηκε  για  τους  Π.  Χαρώνη - Δ.  Δημητρακάκη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Esperos σε Ευχαριστουμε για τις ανεκτιμητες ιστορικες  γνωσεις που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ας  μου  επιτραπεί,  αγαπητοί φίλοι  να  κάνω  και  εγώ  μια  παρέμβαση  από  όσα  κατέχω  σχετικά  με  το  θέμα.
> Το  ΜΑΡΙΑ  μετέπειτα  ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ  λοιπόν  ναυπηγήθηκε  για  την  ''Μαυροειδής  &  Σια''  γνωστή  αργότερα  ως  ''Γενική  Ακτοπλοϊκή  και  Τουριστική''.
> Το  ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ  ναυπηγήθηκε  για  τους  Π.  Χαρώνη - Δ.  Δημητρακάκη.


Η Μαυροειδής & Σια ήταν που είχε μιά εμπλοκή με ένα πλοίο της στο Βόσπορο ??? ή κάνω λάθος

----------


## aegina

*Espere euxaristoume poly.Edw 8a ei8ela na pw oti teleutaia fora pou eida to KAMELIA sto Sarwniko itan to pasxa tou &acute;84.*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λοιπον τι μου κανατε κυριε Αντωνη... Ωρα 11 το βραδυ, πηρα μερικα φυστικια Αιγινης που μολις ειχαν φθασει απο την Ελλαδα και ενα κονιακ Βοτρυς του 1965 που ακομη το κρατω σαν τα ματια μου (ναι στο Ωστιν του Τεξας) και ξαναειδα αυτο το εργο του 1959.  Και καθως εβλεπα, σας επαιρνα και μερικα πλανα για ολους σας...

IMG_0366.JPG

IMG_0367.JPG

IMG_0368.JPG

Φυσικα το ιστορικο _Αιγινα_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φθανει το *Πινδος* στην Αιγινα με τον Λαμπρο Κωνστανταρα (μπαμπα) και την Αλικη Βουγιουκλακη (κορη)

IMG_0369.JPG
Εισοδος στο λιμανι της Αιγινης του 1959


IMG_0370.JPG
*Πινδος

*
IMG_0371.JPG
*Πινδος*

IMG_0372.JPG
Τι βαπορι, ε;


IMG_0373.JPG
Αυτος ειναι ο Γιαννης Τριπος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο Ανδρεας Μπαρκουλης αποχαιρετα την γιαγια του (Ελενη Χαλκουση) που παει τον Πειραια με το *Αιγινα*
IMG_0374.JPG

iPhoto1.jpg

Και η Αλικη Βουγιουκλακη τρεχει να βρει τον Μπαρκουλη μπροστα απο το *Εριεττα*
IMG_0375.JPG

Ο Ανδρεας Μπαρκουλης και η Αλικη Βουγιουκλακη (το αγαπημενο ζευγαρι του Ελληνικου κινηματογραφου πριν γνωρισει η Αλικη τον Δημητρη Παπαμιχαηλ). Οι νεοι ειναι αδυνατον να καταλαβουν ποσο ειχε μαγνητισει η Αλικη Βουγιουκλακη τον μεσο θεατη του Ελληνικου κινηματογραφου το 1959.
Εδω, μπροστα απο το *Εριεττα*
IMG_0376.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Αλικη Βουγιουκλακη και ο Λαμπρος Κωνστανταρας φευγουν με το *Αιγινα* αλλα ο Ανδρεας Μπαρκουλης τους προλαβαινει με ενα καικι...

IMG_0377.JPG

IMG_0378.JPG

IMG_0379.JPG


Στην τελευταια σκηνη, ο Μπαρκουλης φωναζει προς την γεφυρα "γεια σου κα'πταν Γιωργη"....
IMG_0380.JPG

iPhoto2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Οι ιστορικοί μας κτύπησαν πάλι με *φανταστικές* εικόνες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Νικόλα, τώρα μας απογείωσες.

Δεν έχω να προσθέσω παρά μόνο κάποιες γραμμές από το βιβλίο *"Βίος και Πολιτεία του Αλέξη Ζορμπά"* του *Νίκου Καζαντζάκη.*

Μάλιστα και ο ίδιος ο *Καζαντζάκης* θα πρέπει να είχε ταξιδέψει με το *"Πίνδος"* αφού είχε σπίτι στην Αίγινα.
Ο μεγάλος Κρητικός είχε πεθάνει στα 1957, ένα χρόνο νωρίτερα από το γύρισμα της τανίας.

*"Κάμποση ώρα γύρα από το μαγκάλι οι δυο μας σωπαίναμε. Βεβαιώθηκα πάλι πόσο η ευτυχία είναι πράγμα απλό και λιτοδίαιτο - ένα ποτήρο κρασί, ένα κάστανο, ένα φτωχικό μαγκαλάκι, η βουή της θάλασσας. Τίποτα άλλο.
Χρειάζεται μονάχα, για να νιώσεις πως όλα τούτα είναι ευτυχία, μια καρδιά απλή και λιτοδίαιτη."*

Στην περίπτωσή μας ένα μπουκάλι κονιάκ του '65 και λίγα φιστίκια Αιγίνης  - άρτι αφιχθέντα από την Ελλάδα.
Και μια εικόνα.
Αυτή του Γιάννη του Τρίπου.

Το ταξίδι μας συνεχίζεται .....

Γιάννης Τρίπος.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Αντώνη,Νίκο σας ευχαριστώ .Αυτά κιαν είναι δώρα!
Αντώνη σ ευχαριστώ και για τις ευχές σου.Ενημερωτικά,εκεί που πάει και δένει το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ (στην μικρή,ακόμα υφιστάμενη προβλήτα),συνήθως τα μονέλικα εκείνης της εποχής,επεφταν με την πλώρη,στην αμμούτσα (αβαθή σε σημείο που η αμμος ηταν ψηλότερα απο την επιφάνεια)  που υπήρχε στο σημείο σύνδεσης της προβλήτας με τον δρόμο,ετσι αφενός το σκάφος "φρενάριζε"και αφετέρου κόβοντας ολο αριστερά το πηδάλιο πλησίαζε και κόλλαγε την δεξιά μπάντα στην προβλήτα.Το ιδιο σύστημα ακολουθούσε αργότερα και το "ΧΑΡΑ".

Νίκο,το 1978 στο Σάν Αντόνιο,εκανα το ιδιο,δηλαδή φυστικάκι Αιγινήτικο με κονιακάκι,βιντεοκασσέτα μ Ελληνική ταινία,και προσπάθεια την ιδια στιγμή να μεταφράσω-εξηγήσω-περιγράψω,σε 10 το λιγότερο συναδέλφους απο ολο τον κόσμο,το γιατί αγαπάω δικαιολογημένα αυτόν τον ευλογημένο τόπο.

    Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο."Keep walking".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ενδιαφεροντα αποκομματα απο τις 21 Αυγουστου 1965

Πρωτα τα διαφορα δρομολογια του Αργοσαρωνικου
19650821 Argosar.jpg

Και μετα τα καραβακια για την Σουβαλα και την Αγια Μαρινα... Ετσι πηγαιναμε τοτε!!!  
19650821 Aghia Marina.jpg

Φυσικα την *Εριεττα* την θυμαμαι καλα
IMG_0375.JPG

Tην *Μαρινα* και *Ελενα* καθολου. Καμμια φωτογραφια των δυο τελευταιων;

----------


## aegina

I AIGINA einai mia mageia,to spiti tou Kazatzaki fenetai apo to karavi arkei kaneis na xerei pou einai.To PINDOS itan poly omorfo ploio krima pou den taxideupsa pote mazi tou...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να επανορθώσω κάποιες ανακρίβιες ως προς τον Πορτοκαλή Ηλιο σχετικά με τις χρονολογίες. Ο Πορτοκαλής Ηλιος δεν πουλήθηκε το 1972 οπως αναφέρει ο xara και ο Σουηδός αλλά το 1976-77 και έφυγε από τον Σαρωνικό. Το 1975 ταξίδεψα εγώ από Υδρα-Πειραιά (υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες μου από το καράβι) και στην γραμμή κρατήθηκε ακόμα 2-3 χρόνια.


Για ολους τους φιλους που εχουν συζητησει προσφατα τα ταξιδια του πλοιου *Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος*, ιδου μια αγγελια απο τις 11 Απριλιου 1967

19670411 Port Elios.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Προσοχή στο σχόλιο "ο Πορτοκαλής Ηλιος εσημείωσεν ανέτως ταχύτηταν 15 μιλίων"!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Προσοχή στο σχόλιο "ο Πορτοκαλής Ηλιος εσημείωσεν ανέτως ταχύτηταν 15 μιλίων"!



Επι τη ευκαιρια, υποθετω  οτι μολις ειχε ξεκινησει τα δρομολογια του στην Ελλαδα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μαρθα Χριστινα*

Αυτο εδω το εχετε ξαναδει;  Εδω στις  16 Ιουλιου 1960

19600716 Martha Christina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο *Αγιος Νεκταριος*  το θυμαμαι παντα να κανει την γραμμη Αιγινης, αντε μεχρι τον Πορο. Στις πρωτες του μερες (οταν ηταν το *Σπυρος*) ο Λατσης το ειχε βαλει στην γραμμη Σουβαλας Αγιας Μαρινας.

Καταλαβαινετε λοιπον την εκπληξη μου οταν ειδα αγγελια της 12ης Αυγουστου 1958 που αναφερει οτι το πλοιο πηγαινε μεχρι το Αστρος!!!

19580812 Ag Nektarios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Επιτρεψτε μου να ανεβασω εδω ενα ιστορικο ντοκουμεντο απο το 1960... Φυσικα ξερουμε ολοι γεωγραφια, και μαλιστα γεωγραφια του Σαρωνικου, αλλα ειναι παντα ευχαριστο (και νοσταλγικο) να δουμε πως ηταν οι τοποι μας πριν απο μια πεντηκονταετια...

Λοιπον, αναμεσα σε ολους μου τις αλλες μανιες, εχω και μια να μαζευω παλιους (και παμπαλαιους) χαρτες. Εδω ειναι ενας *τουριστικος χαρτης της Ελλαδος* που εξεδοθη απο την εταιρεια BP το 1960! Εσαρωσα για σας το κομματι που παρουσιαζει την περιοχη *Αργοσαρωνικου*...  Νομιζω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο... 

Για εξηγηση, στον χαρτη οι κοκκινοι δρομοι ειναι ασφαλτοστρωμενοι, οι κιτρινοι ειναι σκυροστρωτοι και οι πρασινοι ειναι "διαφοροι οδοι χρησιμοποιουμενοι με ξηρον καιρον" (sic).  Οπως θαλεγε και ο _Roi Baudoin_,   "το κυνήγι θησαυρού έχει ξεφύγει πέρα από κάθε πρόβλεψη"

BP Attica.jpg

BP road map.jpgBP road map 2. jpg.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το θυμαται κανεις αυτο το πορθμειο *Βανα*; Εδρα του ηταν η Υδρα  (22 Ιουλιου 1967)

19670722 Vana.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

To Βάνα που αναφέρεις Νικόλα δεν έκανε σταδιοδρομία στα μετά Πόρο νησιά του Σαρωνικού, δηλ. Ύδρα Σπέτσες. Η μόνη παντόφλα που άντεξε 1-2 χρόνια στην γραμμή ήταν το Σολωνάκι του κατα Γιάννη Τρύπου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μετάβαση των κατοίκων της Αθήνας στην επαρχία για τον εορτασμό του Πάσχα.  6 με 9/4/1972*


Ταινία Επικαίρων 

Κάτοικοι των Αθηνών που αναχωρούν με πλοία και με λεωφορεία για την επαρχία, για τις διακοπές του Πάσχα, και η πόλη των Αθηνών έρημη από κόσμο.  Πολλά πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού. Μεταξύ τους το *ΑΦΑΙΑ* και το _ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ_



http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1322&thid=3665

Afaia.jpgKamelia.jpg

----------


## nikitas

kalimera kai xronia polla se olous... proi proi mou kanate to pio yperoxo doro i prymi tou kamelia sto peiraia!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τοποθεσίες της Ύδρας όπου εορτάζονται τα «Μιαούλια» εις μνήμην του Ναυάρχου του Ελληνικού Στόλου στην επανάσταση του 1821 Ανδρέα Μιαούλη. ¶ποψη του λιμανιού του νησιού. Παραλία του νησιού.
*22/6/1974*

Τι ειναι αυτό το *Σαρωνικ Σταρ*;

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...397&thid=14590

Y1.jpgY2.jpgY3.jpgY5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Έξοδος των Αθηναίων ενόψει του εορτασμού του Πάσχα.   28/4/1976

Βλεπουμε πολλα πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου συμπεριλαμβανομενων του *Καμελια*, του *Πορτοκαλης Ηλιος* και αλλων που δεν τα αναγνωριζω ευκολα. Εχω κρατησει τα λεπτα/δευτερολεπτα του βιντεο για βοηθεια σας

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1900&thid=4362

A246.jpgA252.jpgA257.jpgA300.jpgA303.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Πασχαλινή έξοδος των Αθηναίων από την πόλη  25 Απριλιου 1970*


Ταινία Επικαίρων 
*
*                               ¶νδρες και γυναίκες που επιβιβάζονται σε πλοία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και άλλοι που επιβιβάζονται σε υπεραστικά λεωφορεία, για να περάσουν εκτός Αθηνών τις διακοπές του Πάσχα. 

                              Επιβατηγά πλοία, κατάμεστα από κόσμο, αναχωρούν από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για διάφορα αιγαιοπελαγίτικα νησιά. ¶νδρες και γυναίκες, στο λιμάνι, αγοράζουν εισιτήρια. ¶νδρες και γυναίκες επιβιβάζονται σε πλοία, για να περάσουν εκτός Αθηνών τις διακοπές του Πάσχα. 


Παρουσιάζονται τα πλοία *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ, ΑΙΓΙΝΑ, ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ, ΑΥΡΑ*


 Πηγη: http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1803&thid=9100
Ημερομηνια: 25 Απριλιου 1970

Aπό τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.


*3:41* και *3:43*
A341-343.jpg


*3:50* και *3:53*
A350-353.jpg



*3:55* και *3:56*
A355-356.jpg



*4:02* και *4:07*
A402-407.jpg



*4:11* και *4:12*
A411-412.jpg




*Επίσης στο ιδιο φιλμ*


Υπεραστικά λεωφορεία, με προορισμό διάφορες πόλεις της Πελοποννήσου, σε σταθμό των Αθηνών. ¶νδρες και γυναίκες επιβιβάζονται σε λεωφορείο. Λεωφορείο με προορισμό την ¶ρτα αναχωρεί από το σταθμό και διασχίζει δρόμο της πόλης. Αυτοκίνητα που απομακρύνονται από την Αθήνα. ¶δειος από αυτοκίνητα κεντρικός δρόμος της πόλης.

----------


## Ellinis

> Τι ειναι αυτό το *Σαρωνικ Σταρ*;


Είναι αυτό εδώ το μικρό κρουαζιερόπλοιο.

----------


## PIANOMAN

Η πρωτη παντοφλα ειναι το αιγινα, παρακατω το ΑΦΑΙΑ και
τελος η αγια κυριακη

----------


## aegina

Epeiseis fenetai kai to DELFINI EXPRESS.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποιο πλοιο της δεκαετιας του 1950 εκανε δρομολογια ξεκινωντας απο το Ναυπλιο;;;

*Το Αγιος Νεκταριος!!!*

Κοιταξτε αυτη την ανακοινωση της 29ης Ιουλιου 1958!
19580729 Aghios Nektarios.jpg


Απο Ναυπλιο προς Αστρος, Πορτο Χελι, Σπετσες και Υδρα!!!



3 Μαιου 1958!
19580503 Ag.jpg

Nauplion.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

12 Σεπτεμβριου 1950

Ας δουμε πως ηταν ο Αργοσαρωνικος τοτε... Πρωτογονος!
*Νεραιδα, Υδρα* (πρωην *Νικη*) και *Εφφη*. Αντε και τα *Καλαμαρα* και *Πινδος*. Αυτα ηταν ολα!

19500912 argosar.jpg

Το *Αιγαιον* στον Αργοσαρωνικο; Ολα ειναι πιθανα! 22/6/1958
19580622 Aegeaon.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα ο ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ έκανε 2ήμερες και 5ήμερες κρουαζιέρες τέλη 50-΄μέσα 60. Το θυμάμαι εγώ το 1964-65 που ερχόταν τα Σάββατα στην Ύδρα (Ύδρα-Δήλος-Μύκονος) μαζί με τα ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ και ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ. Αντικατεστάθηκε στις κρουαζιέρες από το ΗΛΕΚΤΡΑ.

----------


## aegina

Poly endiaferon ar8ro se gnosto periodiko gia to MYKHNAI.To karavi auto dimiourgithike gia to Sarwniko...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Την παντοφλα *Βανα* την θυμασαι τελη του '60 που εκανε _Πειραια-Αιγινα-Μεθανα-Πορο_?


Tο πορθμειο *Βανα*. Εδρα του ηταν η Υδρα  (22 Ιουλιου 1967)


19670722 Vana.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΥ (1945−1970)


ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΟΨΗ*


Εδω παρουσιαζω μια συνοψη των Ελληνικων επιβατηγων πλοιων που εκαναν την γραμμη του Αργοσαρωνικου απο το 1945 μεχρι το 1970. Ελπιζω οτι θα βοηθησει οσους προσπαθουν να ξαναθυμηθουν την πρωτη μεταπολεμικη περιοδο στον Σαρωνικο Κολπο, τοτε που τα περισσοτερα πλοια ηταν μικρα, κομψα επιβατηγα, ναυπηγημενα στην Ιταλια, Σουηδια, Αγγλια, Αμερικη η (σπανια) στην Ελλαδα. Οι παρα κατω πληροφοριες προερχονται απο δικα μου στοιχεια και ερευνα, καθως και απο αλλες πληροφοριες που δημοσιευσαν φιλοι σ αυτες τις σελιδες


*Α. ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΩΤΩΝ ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ
*
*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ*   Πετρελαιοκινητο  που αναφερεται να πηγαινει στον Αργοσαρωνικο στις 7/6/1946

_ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ_ (1941−1948,  940 τοννοι, 16 κομβοι, η πρωην κορβεττα *MIGNONETTE*)http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65162 Η πασιγνωστη και τραγικη αυτη κορβεττα αναφερεται να κανει ταξιδια στον Αργοσαρωνικο στα τελη του 1947, πχ στις 12/4/1947. Το πλοιο χαθηκε σε τραγικο ναυαγιο τον Αυγουστο 1948

*ΒΡΙΣΗΙΣ* (θρυλικο καικι γυρω στο 1945)  Το μεγαλο αυτο καικι αναφερεται στην  ιστοσελιδα  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=116   με μεγαλη αγαπη... Εκανε ταξιδια στην Αιγινα το 1945 οταν δεν ειχαμε τιποτε αλλο να συνδεσει τον Πειραια και την Αιγινα...

_ΕΛΙΚΗ_  Εμφανιζεται στα δρομολογια για πρωτη φορα στις 26/9/1945. Αναφερεται σαν θαλαμηγος που εκανε 8 κομβους. Πηγαινε στον Πορο, Υδρα, Σπετσες και Πορτο Χελι (οχι Αιγινα, που καλυπτοταν τοτε με μεγαλα καικια οπως το *ΒΡΙΣΗΙΣ*). Το βρισκουμε και στος  28/9/1945  και 7/6/1946. Κοιταξτε και εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...69&postcount=2

*ΘΑΣΟΣ*  Παλαιο σκαφος, μαλλον πρωην κορβεττα, για το οποιο δεν ξερουμε πολλα.  Ενα απο τα λιγα μεταπολεμικα πλοια που δεν εχουμε κατορθωσει να "αναγνωρισουμε". Μερικα στοιχεια για το *ΘΑΣΟΣ* αναφερονται στις ιστοσελιδες  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...89&postcount=3  και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=26  Εκανε ταξιδια στον Αργοσαρωνικο το 1947. Επι παραδειγματι, στις εφημεριδες το βρισκουμε να κανει δρομολογια στις 12/4/1947, τις  26/4/1947, τις  3/5/1947 και τις 21/5/1947

*ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ*  (1941−μετα το 1955, 940 τοννοι, 16 κομβοι, η πρωην κορβεττα *SPIRAEA*)  Η ιστορια του *ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ*  παρουσιαζεται εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65163 Το βρισκουμε να κανει λιγα δρομολογια στον Αργοσαρωνικο την ανοιξη του 1947, π.χ. στις 24/5/1947    
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=26

*ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΣ*  Εμφανιζεται μια φορα σε δρομολογιο για Σπετσες  28/5/1946. Κοιταξτε και εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...70&postcount=3
*
ΛΗΜΝΟΣ*  (1940 −1955, 940 τοννοι, 16 κομβοι, η πρωην κορβεττα *JONQUIL*).  Η ιστορια του παρουσιαζεται εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66332  Πασιγνωστο πλοιο/κορβεττα της περιοδου εκεινης για το
 οποιο εχουμε γραψει πολλα στις ιστοσελιδες παρα πανω...  Το *ΛΗΜΝΟΣ* εκανε και μερικα ταξιδια στον Αργοσαρωνικο στα τελη του 1946, π.χ. στις 30/11/1946, στις   21/12/1946 και στις   28/12/1946

*ΠΑΤΡΑΙ*  (1941−1976?, 960 τοννοι, 16 κομβοι, η πρωην κορβεττα Vetch)   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65264 Αλλο γνωστο πλοιο/κορβεττα της περιοδου εκεινης, το *ΠΑΤΡΑΙ*  εκανε μερικα ταξιδια μεχρι την Υδρα τον χειμωνα 1946−47.  Για παραδειγμα, βρισκουμε δρομολογια του στις 30/10/1946, τις  23/11/1946  και τις 26/4/1947.


*ΡΟΔΟΣ*   (1888− μετα το 1950?,  576 τοννοι, 12 κομβοι, πιθανως το πρωην γιωτ  *LADY TORFRIDA* αν και αυτο δεν ειναι 100% εξακριβομενο)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67941 Το ΡΟΔΟΣ το βρισκουμε στις γραμμες Αιδηψου−Βολου−Θεσσαλονικης, καθως και Κυκλαδων.  Στον Αργοσαρωνικο βρισκοταν για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα την ανοιξη του 1947, π.χ., στις 10/5/1947, τις  18/5/1947 και τις 21/5/1947

*ΣΥΡΟΣ*  (1941−1974, 940 τοννοι, 16 κομβοι, η πρωην κορβεττα *BERGAMOT*, αργοτερα *ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ* και *ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ* του Καβουνιδου) Μαλιστα! Το περιφημο *ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ* εκανε μερικα ταξιδια στον  Αργοσαρωνικο το 1947, στην αρχη της Ελληνικης του καρριερας οταν ειχε το ονομα *ΣΥΡΟΣ* και εμοιαζε περισσοτερο με κορβεττα παρα με επιβατηγο. Βρηκαμε δρομολογια του για την Υδρα και Σπετσες στις 10/5/1947 και στις 17/9/1947


*Β. ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ 1949*



* ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ*  Αυτο ηταν χρονολογικα το τριτο πορθμειο της γραμμης Αργοσαρωνικου, μετα την *ΑΦΑΙΑ* και τον *ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟ ΛΕΟΝΤΑ*. Δυστυχως δεν εχω αλλα στοιχεια του, αν και ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ναυπηγηθηκε στην Ελλαδα. Μπορειτε να δειτε φωτογραφιες του εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=223

* ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ*  του Γ. Λατση (1952−1988, 109 τοννοι, 16 κομβοι, μικρο Σουηδικο πλοιο). Το πολυαγαπημενο αυτο πλοιαριο ηταν το πρωην *ΣΠΥΡΟΣ*  και ανηκε στον Γιαννη Λατση. Αυτο και η αδελφη του *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ* παραγγελθηκαν και φτιαχτηκαν ειδικα για την _Τουριστικη Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος_ και για ταξιδια στον Σαρωνικο. Εφθασε εδω απο την Σουηδια στις 3 Ιουλιου 1952 και ακομη σκεφτομαι πως ενα τοσο μικρο πλοιο περασε τις θυελλες του Σκαγγερακη, της Βορειου Θαλασσης, της Μαγχης, και ιδιως του Βισκαικου και των θαλασσων γυρω απο τις Βαλεαριδες νησους, εστω και αν το ταξιδι αυτο εγινε νταλα καλοκαιρι. Το *ΣΠΥΡΟΣ* το βρισκουμε σε πολλα δρομολογια επι δυο χρονια απο τις  23/8/1952 μεχρι τις 24/6/1954. Την εποχη εκεινη πηγαινε οχι μονο στην Αιγινα αλλα και πιο μακρυα, συχνα μεχρι την Υδρα και τις Σπετσες! Αλλαξε ονομα σε *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ* το 1956. Διαβαστε και εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=108   Τοτε αρχισε να κανει περισσοτερο δρομολογια Πειραιως−Αιγινης αλλα επισης και μικρα ταξιδια στην Σουβαλα και Αγια Μαρινα. Μερικες φορες το βλεπουμε και σε βραδυνες κρουαζιερες η ακομη και σε ταξιδακια μεχρι την Φανερωμενη της Σαλαμινος. Συνεχισε κατ∍ αυτο τον τροπο μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβριο 1957.  Μετα το ξεχειμωνιασμα, το 1958 το βαλανε στην γραμμη του Αργολικου, ξεκινωντας απο το Ναυπλιο, προς Αστρος, Σπετσες, και Υδρα, π.χ. στις  29/7/1958,   12/8/1958, και   14/8/1958.  Κοιταξτε και εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=232  Απο το 1959, επιστρεφει στον Πειραια και κανει δρομολογια στην Αιγινα, Σουβαλα και Αγια Μαρινα (π.χ., 12/8/1959 , 10/8/1960, 23/11/1963,  8/8/1965, 21/8/1965, και 14/8/1966 ). Κοιταξτε επισης εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=121  Υποθετω οτι συνεχισε αυτα τα δρομολογια και στην δεκαετια του 1970, παρ οτι δεν εχω στοιχεια μια και εφυγα τοτε για την Αμερικη...  Αργοτερα, εμφανιστηκε με νεο ονομα (και κιτρινο χρωμα) σαν  *ΝΗΡΕΥΣ*    και εκανε ταξιδια σε πολλα μερη, ακομη και στην Κρητη. Διαβαστε εδω 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=33881 Μας εφυγε το 1988. Για το τελος του διαβαστε ιδαιτερα εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...09&postcount=2

* ΑΙΓΙΝΑ * του Κονταρινη  (1951−2007, 265 τοννοι, 15,7 κομβοι). Το πολυαγαπημενο Αιγινακι εκανε ταξιδια στιν Αργοσαρωνικο για παρα πολλα χρονια. Το *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* ξεκινησε το 1952 και τα δρομολογια του ηταν κλασσικα: Αιγινα η Αιγινα−Μεθανα−Πορος. Το βρισκουμε να κανει δρομολογια (και να πρωταγωνιστει σε κινηματογραφικα εργα!) συνεχεια απο το 1952 μεχρι το 1966.  Για παραδειγμα εχουμε δημοσιευσει σ αυτο το θεμα δρομολογια απο τις  3/7/1953,   24/6/1954,  5/7/1955,  3/9/1955,  30/9/1956, 1/9/1957,  12/8/1959,  25/5/1960,  10/8/1960,  21/12/1960, 11/8/1962,  23/11/1963, 8/8/1965,  21/8/1965, και 14/8/1966. Παρα πολλες φωτογραφιες εχουν δημοσιεθει εδω στο θεμα αυτο. Κοιταξτε για παραδειγμα εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=133  και εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=189 Το 1984 εγινε το *ΠΥΘΑΓΟΡΑΣ* και εκανε μικρα ταξιδια γυρω απο την Σαμο. Κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...76&postcount=2  Πηγε για διαλυση το 2007

* ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ*   Μικρο πλοιο του Αργοσαρωνικου που εκανε δρομολογια απο Πειραια στην Αγια Μαρινα η Σουβαλα.  Το βρισκουμε στην περιοδο 1950−1952 αλλα ουτε εγω ουτε οι αλλοι φιλοι φαινεται να ξερουν τιποτε αλλο γι αυτο το πλοιαριο...  Μερικα δρομολογια του στις 8/7/1950,  23/8/1952,  20/9/1952  και 1/10/1952. Κοιταξτε επισης εδω   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=110  Σημ:  _Δεν_ ειναι φυσικα το μεταγενεστερο _ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ_ του 1970.

* ΑΥΡΑ*  του Μεταξα (1944?−1984, 259 τοννοι, 14 τοννοι, το πρωην *ΚΑΛΥΔΩΝ ΙΙΙ)*. Το *ΑΥΡΑ* εχει κι αυτο την ιστοσελιδα του εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46401  Το ΑΥΡΑ ηταν μικρο πλοιο της γραμμης για το οποιο δεν νομιζουμε οτι εχουμε εξακριβομενα στοιχεια ναυπηγησεως κλπ. Κοιταξτε την συζητηση εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=10  Αρχικα ηταν το *ΚΑΛΥΔΩΝ ΙΙΙ* της γραμμης Πατρων Αντιρριου. Κοιταξτε http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...08&postcount=8 και  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=10  Ηλθε στον Αργοσαρωνικο σαν *ΑΥΡΑ* γυρω στο 1970. Για φωτογραφιες κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=223  Αργοτερα πηρε το ονομα *MINERBA* και ανηκε στον Ευαγγελο Σαρρη. Διαλυθηκε στο Περαμα το 1984.

* ΑΦΑΙΑ* (1960, 126 τοννοι, 11,7 κομβοι) Το *ΑΦΑΙΑ* ηταν το δευτερο ανοικτο πορθμειο της γραμμης Αργοσαρωνικου. Φαινεται οτι ηλθε στην γραμμη Πειραιως− Αιγινης το 1962. Κοιταξτε εδω φωτογραφιες του http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=218

* ΓΛΑΡΟΣ*  (1904− 1968, 427 τοννοι, 13 κομβοι, αρχικα η θαλαμηγος *BERYL* και μετα η *LORNA*),  Τι να πει κανεις για τον θρυλικο *ΓΛΑΡΟ* που δεν εκανε μονο την αγονη γραμμη Δωριδος−Ναυπακτιας−Ακαρνανιας−Ιονιου η την γραμμη Αιδηψου−Βολου η ταξιδακια στα νησια! Ηταν δρομολογημενο και στον Αργοσαρωνικο το 1948 και 1949 (π.χ., σχετικα δρομολογια που εχουμε δημοσιευσει προηγουμενως ειναι απο τις 8/8/1948, 5/7/1949  και 11/12/1949). Σχετικα με τα ταξειδια του στον Αργοσαρωνικο αρθρο εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=228  και  εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=243

* ΕΛΕΝΑ*  Αυτο το πλοιαριο αναφερεται σαν μικρο επιβατηγο για την Σουβαλα και Αγια Μαρινα στις 21/8/1965. Το θυμαμαι αμυδρα και εμοιαζε λιγο με την *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ* αλλα δεν ξερω τιποτε αλλο γι αυτο. Ιδε http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=193

* ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ*  του Γ. Λατση  (1951−1983, 98 τοννοι, 13 κομβοι, Σουηδικο πλοιο). Οπως και το αδελφι του *ΣΠΥΡΟΣ/ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ*, η *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ* εφθασε ολοκαινουρια απο την Σουηδια στις 3 Ιουλιου 1952 και εγκαινιαστηκε στις  15/7/1952. Εκανε το   παρθενικο ταξιδι της στις 22/7/1952 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=117  Απο τοτε και μεχρι το 1970 την βρισκουμε να κανει συνεχεια ταξιδια στον Αργοσαρωνικο. Εκανε περισσοτερο δρομολογια Πειραιως−Αιγινης αλλα επισης και μικρα ταξιδια στην Σουβαλα και Αγια Μαρινα. Μερικες φορες την βλεπουμε και σε βραδυνα ταξιδακια στην Σαλαμινα και μεχρι το Σουνιο. Πηγε για διαλυση το 1983.

* ΕΦΦΗ*  του Νομικου και μετα του Λατση (1890, 248 τοννοι, 12,7 κομβοι, το παλιο Σκανδιναυικο πλοιο *RONNEBY*)  Το πλοιο αγοραστηκε το 1945 απο τον Ευαγγελο Νομικο, ονομασθηκε *ΕΦΦΗ*, μετετραπη γρηγορα σε επιβατηγο 192 τοννων  και δρομολογηθηκε στην γραμμη Σαρωνικου− Μονεμβασιας!   Το βρισκουμε εκει στηνε περιοδο 1946 μεχρι 1948, π.χ., στις 10/7/1946, 12/8/1948, 21/8/1948, και  24/8/1948.    Φωτογραφια του εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=83  Αγοραστηκε απο τον Γιαννη Λατση το 1949 που του κρατησε το ιδιο ονομα και συνεχισε να κανει δρομολογια στον Αργοσαρωνικο (π.χ., στις 11/12/1949, 15/5/1950,  6/6/1950,  15/8/1950 , 25/8/1950, 12/9/1950 και 12/10/1950). Μετετραπη σε φορτηγο του Α. Γεωργιου με το ονομα *ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ* (135 τοννοι) το 1954. Απο το 1960 πλοιοκτητες του πλοιου ηταν οι Γεωργιου, Ζαραφωνιτης και Σιταρας.  Βυθιστηκε στις 21 Νοεμβριου 1965 στο Σκοιναρι, Ζακυνθου.

* ΕΞΠΡΕΣ*  του Λατση  (1961−2006, 131 τοννοι, 32 κομβοι). Το ιπταμενο πλοιο *ΕΞΠΡΕΣ* ειχε μεγαλη περαση οταν πρωτοηλθε στην Ελλαδα, αν και ηταν πανακριβο για τον πολυ κοσμακη. Φυσικα εγινε ενα ακομη επιτευγμα της Αθηναικης μπουρζουαζιας "Εμεις πηγαμε στην Υδρα με το ιπταμενο πλοιο" 1962-1969. Ολοκληρη ιστοσελιδα για το πλοιο παρουσιαζεται εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=145  Τελικα επεστρεψε στην Νεαπολη της Ιταλιας οπου εκανε μικρα ταξιδακια στην Ischia και στην Procida (ποτε στο Καπρι), μεχρι που πεταχθηκε στην ξηρα σε αθλια κατασταση γα διαλυση στα 2005....

* ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ* (533 τοννοι). Αυτο ηταν το θρυλικο ανοικτο πορθμειο που μπηκε πρωτο για εξυπηρετηση του κοσμου που ειχε αυτοκινητα και ηθελε να παει μ αυτα στα μικρα νησια (γιατι?). Ξερουμε για καποια δρομολογια του προς Αιγινα και Επιδαυρο. Ιδε εδω   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=85616 Βρισκουμε αρθρα γι αυτο στις εφημεριδες του 1962. Μετα το 1965 το θυμαμαι για λιγο καιρο στην γραμμη Αρκιτσας−Αιδηψου. Ποιος ξερει τι εγινε μετα...  Ισως να αλλαξε και ονομα...

_ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ_ του Βατικιωτη (1898− 1961, 217 τοννοι,  12 κομβοι, η πρωην θαλαμηγος *SEANYMPH, CALA MARA*). Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1946 και ανηκε αρχικα στην Εκτελεστικη Επιτροπη Θαλασσιων Συγκοινωνιων που εβαλε το πλοιο (με το ονομα *ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ*) στα δρομολογια Χαλκιδος, Αιδηψου και Βολου!  Ιδε και http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65272  Αγοραστηκε απο τον Βατικιωτη το 1947 και μπηκε στα δρομολογια Αργοσαρωνικου απο το 1947 μεχρι το 1956. Βρηκαμε δρομολογια του στις  12/8/1948, 11/12/1949,  8/7/1950,  7/6/1951,  3/7/1953,  24/6/1954,  5/7/1955,  3/9/1955  και 30/9/1956. Ιδε και  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=215 Μετα απο το ατυχημα στα Τσελεβινια ξαναφτιαχτηκε με το ονομα *ΠΟΡΟΣ*. Κοιταξτε και εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=212  Εφυγε το 1961

_ ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ_  του Βατικιωτη (1962−2005, 489 τοννοι, 17 κομβοι, ναυπηγημενο στα ναυπηγεια των Αναστασιαδη και Τσορντανιδη). Μεγαλο και πολυαγαπημενο πλοιο του Αργοσαρωνικου, το *ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ* αρχισε τα δρομολογια του το 1962. Ιδε και εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25482  Εκανε πανω απο  7.500 ταξιδια στον Αργοσαρωνικο μεχρι το 1982. Μετα το 1982 ονομασθηκε *ΚΟΛΟΣΣΟΣ*  και μεταφερθηκε στην Ροδο για ημερησια δρομολογια και εκδρομες προς την Συμη. Αργοτερα πηγε στο Ηρακλειο. Διελυθη το Νοεμβριο 2005

* ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ*   Για το *ΚΟΝΙΤΣΑ* ξερουμε πολυ λιγα πραγματα. Το βρισκουμε το 1948 εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=28 και ολοι μας θελουμε να πιστευουμε οτι ειναι το *ΠΙΝΔΟΣ*, αλλα δεν ειμαστε βεβαιοι. 

* ΚΥΚΝΟΣ* της ΑΕΕΝΕ Σαρωνικος (1941−1979, 503 τοννοι, 13 κομβοι, η πρωην θαλαμηγος *SYLVIA* και μετα το βοηθητικο πολεμικο *TOURMALINE*). Κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46197  Πολυαγαπημενο πλοιο δρομολογημενο στην Ελλαδα απο το 1946. Πλοιο που ηταν σχεδον παντα στην γραμμη Χαλκιδος, Αιδηψου και Βολου. Το βρισκουμε στον Αργοσαρωνικο μια χρονια8/7/1950  7/6/1951

* ΜΑΡΙΝΑ * Αυτο το πλοιαριο αναφερεται σαν μικρο επιβατηγο για την Σουβαλα και Αγια Μαρινα στις 21/8/1965. Δεν ξερω τιποτε αλλο γι αυτο. Ιδε http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=193

* ΜΑΡΙΩ*  του Κονταρινη  (1959−2006, ναυπηγεια Αμβουργου  Peters,  352 τοννοι, 14,5 κομβοι). Κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25486  και ειδικα http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=57  Το πλοιο δεν ταξιδεψε ποτε στην Γερμανια. Εφυγε για την Ελλαδα στις 27 Σεπτεμβριου 1959. Εφθασε εδω στις 10 Οκτωβριου 1959 και δρομολογηθηκε στον  Αργοσαρωνικο ην ιδια χρονια. Εχουμε δημοσιευσει πολλα δρομολογια του οπως στις   10/8/1960,   23/11/196,3  8/8/1965,   21/8/1965,  18/12/1965, και  14/8/1966.  Μετα εγινε το *ΡΟΔΟΣ Ι* (30 Δεκεμβριου 1982), και το *ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ* (16 Μαρτιου 1983). Διεγραφη στις 23 Αυγουστου 2004. Διελυθη το 2005 η 2006.  

* ΜΑΧΗ * του Τριπου  (1939, *ROYAL ALBERT*, ναυπηγεια Nobiskrug   Rendsburg, 247 τοννοι, 17,6  κομβοι). Πλοιο του Τριπου που μπηκε στον Αργοσαρωνικο το 1958. Εχουμε δημοσιευσει δρομολοια του απο τις  18/7/1958,  24/7/1959 , 18/7/1959,  26/4/1962, και  11/8/1962. Λιγα για το πλοιο εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=130 και φωτογραφια εδω    http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=141

* ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ*  του Γ. Λατση (1939−υπαρχει ακομη! 462 τοννοι, 16.5 κομβοι, το πρωην *LAURANA*). Το θρυλικο πλοιο του Αργοσαρωνικου *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* ηλθε απο την Ιταλια μεσω Μαλτας  το 1950 και δρομολογηθηκε στην γραμμη Αιγινας, Μεθανων, Πορου, Υδρας, Ερμιονης, Σπετσων  απο τις 8 Ιουνιου 1950. Κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25213  Το βρισκουμε να ταξιδευει ανελλειπως απο το 1950 μεχρι τις 15 Σεπτεμβριου 1953 οποτε απεσυρθη για 6 μυνες για ωρισμενες βασικες αλλαγες αλλαγης μηχανων απο Φιατ σε ΜΑΝΝ.  Στο πρωτο αυτο χρονικο διαστημα ειχε δρμολογηθει συχνα και στην γαμμη Αστρους, Λεωνιδιου αλλα πολλες φορες κιολας στην γραμμη Κυπαρισσου, Γερακα και Μονεμβασιας.  Επανηλθε στην ακτοπλοια στις  20/6/1954  και συνεχισε να ταξιδευει μεχρι το 1970 οποτε αρχισε να εκτελει περισσοτερο ημερησιες κρουαζιερες. Τ ατελευταια δυο χρονια ξαναφταιχθηκε στην Κροατια και μας επιστρεφει στην Ελλαδα συντομα σε (θεωρητικη)  ηλικια 71 ετων!!!

_ ΝΙΚΗ _ του Λατση (1906−?, 274 τοννοι, 12 κομβοι, το πρωην ρυμουλκο Bison)  Ιδε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65672  Φαινεται οτι αγορασθηκε πρωτα απο ενα Κατουλα και μετα το 1947 απο τον Λατση. Το βρισκουμε σε δρομολογια στις 12/8/1948,  21/8/1948  και 11/12/1949.  Μετα  αλλαξε ονομα και εγινε το (πρωτο μεταπολεμικο) ΥΔΡΑ  με δρομολογια το 1950 μεχρι το 1956.  Μετα το 1957 εγινε το φορτηγο *ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ Λ*.  και μετα το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

* ΠΙΝΔΟΣ*  του Τριπου  (1907−1977, 487 τοννοι, 13,9 κομβοι, η πρωην θαλαμηγος *MAID OF HONOUR* και μετα *SYLVANA*). Ο θρυλος του Αργοσαρωνικου, το * ΠΙΝΔΟΣ* οργωσε τις Ελληνικες θαλασσες, οχι μονον τον Αργοσαρωνικο, οπως θα δειτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58515  Στον Αργοσαρωνικο ηλθε το 1950  (π.χ., με δρομολογια απο τις 8/7/1950 μεχρι τις 11/8/1962. Η ιστορια του ονοματος του *ΠΙΝΔΟΣ* και *ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ* εχει γραφει αναλυτικα εδω   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58515  Αργοτερα εγινε το *ΑΡΗΣ*. Σταματησε να κανει ταξιδια γυρω στο 1976  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=182

* ΠΟΡΟΣ* μετα *ΒΕΡΑ Μ.* των Καλουδη−Μακρη (487 τοννοι). Κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=53

* ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ * του Κ. Λατση (1959, *ORANGE SUN*, ναυπηγεια J.J. Sietas Αμβουργου, 448 τοννοι, 14 κομβοι, μετα *ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ*)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24749  Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα σαν πλοιο του Αργοσαρωνικου το 1967. Απο το 1976−77 σε διαφορα δρομολογια, ιδιως Ηρακλειο−Σαντορινη (εταιρεια Μπλαζακη). Επωληθη στην Υδραικη Ναυτικη Εταιρεια το 1997 με το ονομα *ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ*

* ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ*  του Κονταρινη (1959−2004, ναυπηγεια Αμβουργου  Peters, 487 τοννοι, 15,2 κομβοι)  Κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25486  Το πλοιο δεν ταξιδεψε ποτε στην Γερμανια. Εφυγε για την Ελλαδα στις 27 Σεπτεμβριου 1959. Το βλεπουμε να κανει δρομολογια απο το 1959  μεχρι το 1971. Μετα εγινε το *ΡΟΔΟΣ ΙΙ* (27 Φεβρουαριου 1971) και το *ΔΑΦΝΗ* (10 Απριλιου 1992). Διεγραφη στις 19 Απριλιου 2004.  Διαλυθηκε στο Αλλιαγα της Τουρκιας το 2004.

* ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ* ανοικτο πορθμειο των Κοντου−Γκουμα. Κοιταξτε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=219

* ΥΔΡΑ*  του Τυπαλδου (1942−1971, 551 τοννοι, 19,5 κομβοι, το πρωην Αμερικανικο πολεμικο πλοιο  Wapakoneta) Διαβαστε εδω   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66080  Το βλεπουμε σε ταξιδια Αργοσαρωνικοι απο την 1/4/1962  μεχρι το 1965. Διαλυθηκε το 1971. Κοιταξτε και εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...5&postcount=98

* ΧΑΡΑ*  του Μεταξα (19331976, Trondheim, Νορβηγια, το πρωην *URSVIK*, 232 τοννοι, 13,6 κομβοι) . Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1958 και εκανε ταξιδια συνεχεια.Σταματησε το 1974 και διαλυθηκε το 1976 . Διαβαστε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=210

----------


## aegina

File Nikola mia diorthosi:To ELENA kai to MARINA itan adelfa ploia kai den emoizan me to ERIETTA.To KAMELIA stamatise ta dromologia to `83 tin anoixi.Akoma ypirxan to MARIA ( EYTHXIA ) MYKHNAI MANIA EXPRESS kai DELFINI EXPRESS.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> File Nikola mia diorthosi:To ELENA kai to MARINA itan adelfa ploia kai den emoizan me to ERIETTA.To KAMELIA stamatise ta dromologia to `83 tin anoixi.Akoma ypirxan to MARIA ( EYTHXIA ) MYKHNAI MANIA EXPRESS kai DELFINI EXPRESS.


Φιλε _aegina_

Οπως γραφω και στον τιτλο τα πλοια που αναφερονται εδω ειναι πλοια που ταξιδευαν *προ του 1970*.  Οσο για το *ΕΛΕΝΑ*  και το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* ειχα ρωτησει πολλες φορες στο παρελθον για φωτογραφιες τους αλλα κανεις δεν ειχε απαντησει. Εν πασει περιπτωσει, εγω τα θυμουμαι να ειναι μικρα (των 100 τοννων) και να μοιζουν σαν το *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ*. Ευχαριστω

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μηπως αναγνωριζει κανεις αυτο το πλοιο;  *Αλκυων;* 4 Μαρτιου 1962

19620304 Alcyon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Αιγινα_ και το πορθμειο *Αγια Κυριακη* (Διορθωσις _Αφαια_) στην Αιγινα, θαλεγα γυρω στο 1965

Aegina2.jpg

----------


## aegina

Nikola to FB einai to AFAIA kai oxi to AG.KYRIKI.

----------


## emmpapad

Σχόλιο για τον ELLINIS.

Το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ του ΛΑΤΣΗ ύψωσε την ελληνική σημαία τον Ιούλιο του 1952 και έλαβε αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά Β κλάσεως 1216. Τον Αύγουστο του 1963 μεταφέρεται στην Α κλάση με νέο αριθμό νηολογίου 1715.
Ιανουάριο του 1986 μετεγγράφεται στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο Κρήτης με αριθμό
νηολογίου Α κλάσεως 35 και μετονομάζεται ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Λ. 
Τελευταία φορά που το είδα ήταν Σεπτέμβριος 2008.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## aegina

Emmpapad sigoura to `86? Egw nomizw oti eixe fygei apo ti grammi noritera,mipws to mberdeueis me to ELENA?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ζητω την αδεια σας να προσθεσω εδω ενα παλιο πορθμειο του 1964, το *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ.* 

Η φωτογραφια προερχεται απο μια μεγαλυτερη φωτογραφια πλοιων που δημοσιευθηκε προ διετιας στο Forum αλλα δεν θυμουμαι πια που και απο ποιον!

*23/10/1965*

19651023 Aegina.jpg

Aegina.jpg

----------


## kostas_bit

> Φιλε _aegina_
> 
> Οπως γραφω και στον τιτλο τα πλοια που αναφερονται εδω ειναι πλοια που ταξιδευαν *προ του 1970*. Οσο για το *ΕΛΕΝΑ* και το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* ειχα ρωτησει πολλες φορες στο παρελθον για φωτογραφιες τους αλλα κανεις δεν ειχε απαντησει. Εν πασει περιπτωσει, εγω τα θυμουμαι να ειναι μικρα (των 100 τοννων) και να μοιζουν σαν το *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ*. Ευχαριστω


Σχετικά με το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* υπάρχει αυτή η φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της _Σουβάλας._

Από ότι γνωρίζω το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* έμεινε λίγο στην Αίγινα και στη συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε στην Κρήτη, ενώ το αδερφό *ΕΛΕΝΑ* , έμεινε περισσότερο αλλά δεν γνωρίζω που κατέληξε (ξέρω ότι κάποια στιγμή πέρασε, ενδιάμεσα, και από τη Θάσο).

Ενδιαφέρον έχει η ταμπέλα με τα δρομολόγια, στην οποία φαίνεται η ονομασία *«ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ»* , το οποίο ήταν ξύλινο και ονομαζόταν αρχικά *ΑΦΑΙΑ*, στη συνέχεια επιμηκύνθηκε στη πρύμη, άλλαξε μηχανές και μετονομάστηκε σε *ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ.* 

*Πηγή φωτογραφίας: http://www.souvala.gr/tm/*
__

----------


## aegina

Akrivws etsi exoun ta pragmata,i foto tha prepei na einai metaxy 68-75 egw thimamai ta ELENA & ERIETTA stin AG.MARINA kai ta ASPASIA & MARINA sti Souvala.Ontos to MARINA efyge grigora opws kai to ASPASIA to ELENA eirthe sti Souvala kai stin AG.MARINA pige to MIXALIS.To AG NEKTARIOS B mbike argotera sti grammi.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ φίλε kosta bit. 

Συμπτωματικά χθές έπεσε στα χέρια μου μια φωτογραφία όπου φαίνονται τρία από τα καραβάκια της Αίγινας, με πρώτο δεξιά το ΕΛΕΝΗ. Η φωτο πρέπει να είναι του 1978, και το ΕΛΕΝΗ το θυμάμαι στη γραμμή μέχρι τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '80.

Τα άλλα δύο δεν τα αναγνωρίζω αν και μου φαίνονται πολύ γνώριμα.

aegina1.jpg

----------


## kostas_bit

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές,

Στην φωτογραφία είναι το ΕΛΕΝΑ , το ΜΙΧΑΗΛ και το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ ( Προσέξτε την απεικόνηση γλάρου στην πλώρη ). Μετέπειτα ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Β.

----------


## despo

Σπάνια φωτογραφία αγαπητέ Ellinis, και εμένα μου φαίνονται γνωστά τα άλλα 2 πλοία δίπλα στο Ελενα, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος κάποιος άλλος θα είναι σε θέση να τα αναγνωρίσει.

----------


## aegina

Sosta to ELENA ( adelfo tou MARINA ) to MIXAIL ta dyo auta ekanan Souvala-Ag. Marina twra to GLAROS san Glaros ekane Egina& Agistri meta metonomastike se AG.NEKTARIOS B kai pigene Souvala-Ag.Marina.

Kai kati pou thimithika:Tin epoxi ekeini ypeirxe kai ena ksilino to MOSXOS pou ekane Agistri apo Pirea kathws kai to KAPETAN NTAVELIS apo Egina.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Kai kati pou thimithika:Tin epoxi ekeini ypeirxe kai ena ksilino to MOSXOS pou ekane Agistri apo Pirea kathws kai to KAPETAN NTAVELIS apo Egina.


ΕΓ/ΤΡ *Μοσχος Εξπρες*
mosxos%20express.jpg

ΕΓ/ΤΡ *Καπεταν Νταβελης*
222.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Απίθανος όπως πάντα ο Γιώργος. Μην αναφέρεις το όνομα ξεχασμένου πλοίου και έχει πετάξει φωτογραφία του!

----------


## Ellinis

Είστε όλοι απίστευτοι! Μέσα σε λίγες ώρες μας κάνανε παρέλαση όλα τα μικρά φέρι της Αίγινας. 
Μου φαίνεται πως ο πλοιοκτήτης του ΓΛΑΡΟΣ ήθελε με την επιλογή αυτού του ονόματος (και της ζωγραφιάς) να "κλέψει" κάτι από τη δόξα του προγενέστερου ΓΛΑΡΟΣ. 

Κατάφερα και βρήκα μια φωτογραφία μου, τραβηγμένη το 1987, με τα πλοία που αναγνωρίσατε, ΜΙΧΑΗΛ, ΑΓ.ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Β, ΕΛΕΝΑ και ΜΟΣΧΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. 

aegina.jpg

----------


## aegina

Ta synxaritiria mou ston APOLLON kai ston ARI gia tis fotografies,to EYTHXIA fenetai ki auto prwno ligo prin tis 08:00 ,alitheia pws exoun alaxei ta pragmata...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτα τα μικρα τα βαπορακια ηταν το αλατοπιπερο της γραμμης.

----------


## stiliano

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου δώσει πληροφορίες για το ατμόπλοιο "Αθηνά", που έκανε δρομολόγια αργοσαρωνικού το 1808;

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε stiliano, το ΑΘΗΝΑ που ανέφερες ήταν από τα πρώτα ελληνικής ναυπήγησης επιβατηγά. Ανήκε στην ατμοπλοϊα του "Τζών", δηλαδή του John McDowall ο οποίος ήταν μόνιμος κάτοικος Πειραιά και φυσιογνωμία της εποχής.

----------


## stiliano

Και εγώ είχα οδηγηθεί σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα, αλλά είχα αμφιβολίες. Για να το λες όμως και εσύ (που εμπιστεύομαι την εμπειρία σου), είμαι σίγουρος πως βρίσκομαι σε καλό δρόμο!

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Ζητω την αδεια σας να προσθεσω εδω ενα παλιο πορθμειο του 1964, το *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ.* 
> 
> Η φωτογραφια προερχεται απο μια μεγαλυτερη φωτογραφια πλοιων που δημοσιευθηκε προ διετιας στο Forum αλλα δεν θυμουμαι πια που και απο ποιον!
> 
> *23/10/1965*
> 
> 19651023 Aegina.jpg
> 
> Aegina.jpg


Το Αιγινα που εδω φαινεται στη τελευταια του μορφη.Αυτη τη στιγμη πρεπει να διαλυεται.Το θυμαμαι οπως ηταν παλια μικρο μεσα 10ετιας 80 και θυμαμαι πως τοτε εκανε μονο μια ωρα για σουβαλα(10ετια 90 εκανε 1.10 τουλαχιστον).Οσο για τα 16.5 μιλια δυσκολευομαι να το πιστεψω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Αίγινα, θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω αμφιβολίες ότι πρόκειται για το Νεράίδα. Κατ'άρχήν οι φωτογραφίες πρέπει να είναι παρμένες από πάνω κατάστρωμα και όχι από κύριο κατάστρωμα. Στην δεξιά φωτογραφία με τους μουσαμάδες να κρέμονται πρόσεξε την αλουμινένια καρέκλα. Το Νεράϊδα δεν είχε καρέκλες στους στενούς αλουέδες του οι οποίοι προοριζόντουσαν μόνο για περατζάδα των επιβατών και όχι για να κάθονται. Οι μουσαμάδες υπήρχαν και σε άλλα πλοία της εποχής και ιδίως στα Αιγινίτικα. Επίσης, δεν αναγνωρίζω τα νεύρα στην οροφή του καταστρώματος σαν μέρος του Νεράϊδα.



Και μια και ειδα οτι οι προηγουμενες φωτογραφιες σας εβαλαν φωτια, ιδου και ενας αλλος γρυφος απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ.

Φωτογραφια του 1959 του Γιωργου Βαφιαδακη (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=392671) παρουσιαζει μια κυρια που πηγαινε στην Αιγινα... ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ;

1959
Aegina1.JPG


Και αλλη του 1958 του Γιωργου Βαφιαδακη (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=392615)
ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ;

1958
1958.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είναι το Αίγινα Νικόλα. Και νομίζω (από το διχτυωτό ρέλι στην πάνω φωτογραφία) ότι δίπλα του είναι το Χαρά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είναι το Αίγινα Νικόλα. Και νομίζω (από το διχτυωτό ρέλι στην πάνω φωτογραφία) ότι δίπλα του είναι το Χαρά.


Και στις δυο φωτογραφιες το *Αιγινα*; Δεν θυμαμαι να ειχε καθισματα το ενα διπλα στο αλλο το *Αιγινα*

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Έχω την αίσθηση, χωρίς να έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ μαζί του, ότι στο πάνω deck είχε καθίσματα ιδίου τύπου. Μήπως ο φίλος Aegina μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει?

----------


## aegina

Tetoia parathira mono ta EGINA ( EGINAKI ) kai to ERIETTA eixan.Einai sigoura to EGINA kai stis dyo fotografies kai simfonw oti to allo ploio einai to XARA.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Τα εσωτερικά καθίσματα στο Αιγινάκι ήταν ακριβώς ίδια και τα τελευταία χρόνια της καριέρας του στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Τα τελευταια χρόνια σπάνια πήγαινε μετά την Αίγινα (Πόρο - Μέθανα). Για κάποιους λόγους το Αιγινάκι και το ¶γιος Διονύσιος (το κλειστό φέρυ) ήταν τα μόνα που δεν επιτάχθηκαν με τα γεγονότα του καλοκαιριού του '74.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τα εσωτερικά καθίσματα στο Αιγινάκι ήταν ακριβώς ίδια και τα τελευταία χρόνια της καριέρας του στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Τα τελευταια χρόνια σπάνια πήγαινε μετά την Αίγινα (Πόρο - Μέθανα). Για κάποιους λόγους το Αιγινάκι και το ¶γιος Διονύσιος (το κλειστό φέρυ) ήταν τα μόνα που δεν επιτάχθηκαν με τα γεγονότα του καλοκαιριού του '74.



Ωραια!  Γρυφος ελυθη!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΝΙΚΗ, ΕΦΦΗ* και *ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ* 

Tα τρια σπουδαια πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου στην περιοδο πριν το 1950!!!

Θαυμαστε αγγελιες απο τις 7 Ιουνιου 1947, 8 και 9 Ιουλιου 1948!


19470607 KAlamara.jpg

19480708 Kalamara Effi Niki.jpg

19480709 Kalamara Niki Effi.jpg

----------


## aegina

Edeixa ti deuteri foto sti mitera mou kai to mystirio lythike: Einai to ERIETTA.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Edeixa ti deuteri foto sti mitera mou kai to mystirio lythike: Einai to ERIETTA.


Να σου πω την αληθεια, αυτο ειναι σωστο....  "Πουλμανακι" γαρ το πλοιο!

----------


## Leonardos.B

Nα πει και η αρχαιολογική εταιρία την αποψη της. :Very Happy: 
Στην πάνω φωτιγραφία είναι τι ΑΙΓΙΝΑ. (Το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ,αν προσέξετε στις δικές του φωτογραφίες,στα παράθυρά του είχε στην μέση του τζαμιού,μεταλλικό ενισχυτικό-πιθανών παλαιότερα να ηταν συρόμενα πάνω κάτω-,επίσης οι εντός κλειστού χώρου θέσεις του ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ ήταν πιο πλώρα-παρατηρείστε οτι δίπλα απο το παράθυρο της κυρίας,είναι το επίστεγο του ΧΑΡΑ)
   Στήν κάτω φωτογραφία,κατα 90%,είναι το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ.Θυμάμαι πρωτόγονα καθίσματα τύπου Πούλμαν (οχι τόσο οπτικά,όσο θυμάμαι κουβέντες οτι ο καπτα Γιάννης ( Ο Λάτσης),τα είχε ανακατασκευάσει στην Ελλάδα και το αποτέλεσμα ηταν οτι βγήκαν πάρα πολύ βαρειά -σε σχέση με το πανάλαφρο αλουμινένιο σκάφος του ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ-ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ.

   Ας ελπίσω πως δεν τα εκανα θάλασσα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nα πει και η αρχαιολογική εταιρία την αποψη της.
> Στην πάνω φωτιγραφία είναι τι ΑΙΓΙΝΑ. (Το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ,αν προσέξετε στις δικές του φωτογραφίες,στα παράθυρά του είχε στην μέση του τζαμιού,μεταλλικό ενισχυτικό-πιθανών παλαιότερα να ηταν συρόμενα πάνω κάτω-,επίσης οι εντός κλειστού χώρου θέσεις του ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ ήταν πιο πλώρα-παρατηρείστε οτι δίπλα απο το παράθυρο της κυρίας,είναι το επίστεγο του ΧΑΡΑ)
>    Στήν κάτω φωτογραφία,κατα 90%,είναι το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ.Θυμάμαι πρωτόγονα καθίσματα τύπου Πούλμαν (οχι τόσο οπτικά,όσο θυμάμαι κουβέντες οτι ο καπτα Γιάννης ( Ο Λάτσης),τα είχε ανακατασκευάσει στην Ελλάδα και το αποτέλεσμα ηταν οτι βγήκαν πάρα πολύ βαρειά -σε σχέση με το πανάλαφρο αλουμινένιο σκάφος του ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ-ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ.
> 
>    Ας ελπίσω πως δεν τα εκανα θάλασσα



Φιλε Leonardos.B

Δεν κανεις τιποτε θαλασσα. Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ. Χαιρομαι οτι οι φωτογραφιες του ΕΛΙΑ εχουν δημιουργησει τοσο ενδιαφερον.  Επι τη ευκαιρια, οι φωτογραφιες σου των πλοιων Ευθυμιαδη που μολις ανεβασες ειναι θαυμα!!!

Νικος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σχετικά με το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* υπάρχει αυτή η φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της _Σουβάλας._
> 
> Από ότι γνωρίζω το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* έμεινε λίγο στην Αίγινα και στη συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε στην Κρήτη, ενώ το αδερφό *ΕΛΕΝΑ* , έμεινε περισσότερο αλλά δεν γνωρίζω που κατέληξε (ξέρω ότι κάποια στιγμή πέρασε, ενδιάμεσα, και από τη Θάσο).


Εδω το *Μαρινα* και το *Ελενα* αναφερονται ακομη και το 1966 (12/10/1966)

19661012 MArina Elena.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σχετικά με το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* υπάρχει αυτή η φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της _Σουβάλας._
> 
> Από ότι γνωρίζω το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* έμεινε λίγο στην Αίγινα και στη συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε στην Κρήτη, ενώ το αδερφό *ΕΛΕΝΑ* , έμεινε περισσότερο αλλά δεν γνωρίζω που κατέληξε (ξέρω ότι κάποια στιγμή πέρασε, ενδιάμεσα, και από τη Θάσο).
> 
> 
> *Πηγή φωτογραφίας: http://www.souvala.gr/tm/*


Στην ιδια ιστοσελιδα βλεπουμε μια αλλη παλια φωτογραφια απο την Σουβαλα με την *Εριεττα

*E2.jpg

_Σπυρος_ και *Εριεττα* στις 10 Αυγουστου 1952

19520810 Spyros Erietta.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικα  ομορφη    εικονα  φιλε Nicholas!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην ιδια ιστοσελιδα βλεπουμε μια αλλη παλια φωτογραφια απο την Σουβαλα με την *Εριεττα
> 
> *E2.jpg


Ξερετε τι σκεφτομαι καθως κοιτω αυτη την φωτογραφια.  Πως ηλθε ενα πλοιαριο σαν την *Εριεττα* απο την Σουηδια στην Ελλαδα; Ξερουμε οτι ταξιδευψε μονης πιθανες με τον *Σπυρο (Aγιο Νεκταριο)* διπλα της... Πως περασε τον Βισκαικο;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σχετικά με το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* υπάρχει αυτή η φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της _Σουβάλας._
> 
> Από ότι γνωρίζω το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* έμεινε λίγο στην Αίγινα και στη συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε στην Κρήτη, ενώ το αδερφό *ΕΛΕΝΑ* , έμεινε περισσότερο αλλά δεν γνωρίζω που κατέληξε (ξέρω ότι κάποια στιγμή πέρασε, ενδιάμεσα, και από τη Θάσο).
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον έχει η ταμπέλα με τα δρομολόγια, στην οποία φαίνεται η ονομασία *«ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ»* , το οποίο ήταν ξύλινο και ονομαζόταν αρχικά *ΑΦΑΙΑ*, στη συνέχεια επιμηκύνθηκε στη πρύμη, άλλαξε μηχανές και μετονομάστηκε σε *ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ.*


_ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΒΑΛΑΣ ΑΓΙΑΣ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ_

Τα δρομολογια αυτα, οπως τα θυμομουν τοτε (και τα επιβεβαιωσα μεσω των τοτε εφημεριδων ηταν ως εξης

Καλοκαιρι 1959
*Εριεττα*

Καλοκαιρι 1960
*Εριεττα και Αγιος Νεκταριος*

Καλοκαιρι 1961
*Εριεττα, Αγιος Νεκταριος και Αφαια*

Καλοκαιρι 1962
*Εριεττα και Αφαια*

Καλοκαιρι 1963
Ε*ριεττα, Αφαια και Μαρινα*

Καλοκαιρι 1964
*Εριεττα, Ασπασια, Ελενα και Μαρινα*

Καλοκαιρι 1965
*Ελενα, Μαρινα και Ασπασια*

Καλοκαιρι 1966
*Ελενα και Μαρινα*

Καλοκαιρι 1967
*Μαρινα*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Κοινοπραξια Αργοσαρωνικου  1960

*19600624.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην ιδια ιστοσελιδα βλεπουμε μια αλλη παλια φωτογραφια απο την Σουβαλα με την *Εριεττα
> 
> *E2.jpg


_EPIETTA_

Erietta.jpg

19520722 Erietta.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα δυο θαυμασια πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου, *Νεραιδα και Υδρα*, μας εδωσαν τοσες χαρες και αξεχαστα ταξιδακια η σχολικες εκδρομες... Τι πλοια!
7 Σεπτεμβριου 1962

19620907 Hydra Neraida.jpg

----------


## kostas_bit

> Mια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία απο τα περιοδικά του ΟΛΠ, που πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 60.
> 
> Φαίνονται τα ΜΑΧΗ και ΠΙΝΔΟΣ του Τρίπου με το μπλέ αστεράκι στα κίτρινα φουγάρα τους.
> Το "μεγάλο" αριστερά είναι το ΥΔΡΑ αλλά χωρίς φουγάρο αυτή τη φορά.
> Αυτό ανάμεσα στα ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και ΥΔΡΑ ποιό να ήταν άραγε;
> 
> Στα αριστερά φαίνεται και το άγνωστο σκαρί που μας έλεγε ο Tss Queen Anna Maria πως ήταν πράσινο και επιβεβαιώνεται.
> saronic6.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Προσπερνώντας διάφορες παλιές αναρτήσεις βρήκα τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες και νομίζω πως μπορών να βοηθήσω στην αναγνώριση του άγνωστου πράσινου πλοίου, πρέπει να είναι το "ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ" το οποίο ήταν το μεγαλύτερο Σαλαμινιότικο πλοίο της εποχής του. Είχε κάνει και μερικά δρομολόγια κάποιο καλοκαίρι, βράδια Κυριακών, για Σουβάλα σαν ενισχυτικό της γραμμής με διάρκεια ταξιδιού περίπου πάνω απο δύο ώρες.


Το δε άλλο άγνωστο σκαρί, που είναι μεταξύ του "ΠΙΝΔΟΣ" και του "ΥΔΡΑ" είναι το "ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ" το οποίο ήταν δεμένο για κάποιο διάστημα μέσα στα Αιγινήτικα προτού η εταιρία του ( "ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ Α.Ε.") το ανεβάσει στις Σποράδες και το μετονομάσει σε "Β.ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ", φυσικά ποτέ δεν ταξίδεψε στον Αργοσαρωνικό, εναντιθέση με το άλλο πλοίο της εταιρίας το "ΚΥΚΝΟΣ" το οποίο ταξίδεψε για λίγο.

Ο χαρακτηρισμός "πλοίο φάντασμα" είναι μάλλον από τους πλέον εύστοχους για το "ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ"

----------


## Ellinis

αγαπητέ kostas bit, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Πραγματικά το όνομα ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ταιριάζει με το όνομα που αχνοφαίνεται σε μια φωτο του ίδιου σκαριού που βρέθηκε στα πρόσφατα Ποσειδώνια. 
Όσο για το ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ, η αναγνώριση σου μας έδωσε και την πρώτη φωτο του πλοίου αυτού εκτός Σποράδων...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Προσπερνώντας διάφορες παλιές αναρτήσεις βρήκα τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες και νομίζω πως μπορών να βοηθήσω στην αναγνώριση του άγνωστου πράσινου πλοίου, πρέπει να είναι το "ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ" το οποίο ήταν το μεγαλύτερο Σαλαμινιότικο πλοίο της εποχής του. Είχε κάνει και μερικά δρομολόγια κάποιο καλοκαίρι, βράδια Κυριακών, για Σουβάλα σαν ενισχυτικό της γραμμής με διάρκεια ταξιδιού περίπου πάνω απο δύο ώρες.........


 
Ευχαριστουμε!!! Επι τελους το βρηκαμε! Το θυμαμαι καλα το *ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ*. Πραγματι μεγαλο καραβακι για την Σαλαμινα....

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Εδω το *Μαρινα* και το *Ελενα* αναφερονται ακομη και το 1966 (12/10/1966)
> 
> 19661012 MArina Elena.jpg


Αυτή η διαφήμιση με την Ολυμπιακούπολη μου θύμισε ότι ήταν μια μεγάλη απίστευτη απάτη με οικόπεδα. Πολλοί Πειραιώτες χάσανε τα λεφτά τους, κάποιοι πήγαν φυλακή, κάποιοι φτιάχτηκαν χωρίς να πάνε και κάποιοι πονηροί Αγκιστριώτες κτηματίες γίνανε πλούσιοι!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διακοπες στην ... Αιγινα στις 26 Αυγουστου 1952..  *Καλαμαρα, Πινδος, Νεραιδα...

*19520826 Aigina1.jpg
19520826 Aigina2.jpg
19520826 Aigina3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διακοπες του Πασχα 1972 στην Αθηνα και τα νησια του Αργοσαρωνικου....  με πλοια, πλοιαρια και πορθμεια   http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1322&thid=3665

P1.jpg
P2.jpg


Y1.jpgY2.jpg
Y3.jpg

----------


## aegina

Autes oi fotografies panta fernoun mia nostalgia gia xtes...pou eimastan pio neoi kai arketoi apo emas paidia...Mnimes pou den prepei natis svisei i lismonia...ta xronia tis athowtias...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Autes oi fotografies panta fernoun mia nostalgia gia xtes...pou eimastan pio neoi kai arketoi apo emas paidia...Mnimes pou den prepei natis svisei i lismonia...ta xronia tis athowtias...


Σωστα!  

Θα μας ξαναθυμισεις τα πλοια (εκτος απο το προφανες *Καμελια*);

----------


## aegina

G.DIOGOS,AFAIA,ERIETTA.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι απο τον Ιουλιο του 1995 καθως μπαινουμε με ενα τουριστικο της Ηπειρωτικης στην Υδρα. 

Epi.jpg

Ειχαμε ελθει στην Ελλαδα για λιγες μερες και ενας φιλος θελησε να μας φιλοξενησει με μια ημερησια κρουαζιερα με ενα πλοιο της Ηπειρωτικης μεχρι την Υδρα. Απεδειχθη μια πολυ κακια μερα για μενα και την παρεα μου. Φυγαμε απο την Φλοισβο και πηγαμε πρωτα στην Αιγινα. Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε τον μπουφε που σερβιριστηκε σε δυο δοσεις αφου φυγαμε απο την Αιγινα.... Ημουν μαλλον ο μονος Ελληνας γιατι το προσωπικο εμεινε καταπληκτο οταν παραπονεθηκα στα Ελληνικα για την κακη ποιοτητα του φαγητου (κατι σαλαμικα και τυρια σε ασπρο ψωμι σαντουιτς) και ιδιως για την βρωμια (τα "τραπεζομαντηλα" ηταν λιγδιασμενα και βρωμικα απο τους προηγουμενους πελατες)... Τουλαχιστον οι μισοι τουριστες ηταν Ρωσοι που φωναζαν και επιναν συνεχεια... Τα δε μεγαφωνα δεν σταματησαν να λεν ανοησιες σε εφτα γλωσσες (οχι ελληνικα). Αδυνατο να κανεις μια συζητηση με τους φιλους σου η να ρεμβασεις ησυχα...  .  Η αφιξη στην Υδρα μας αφησε αφωνους βλεποντας ολα αυτα τα μικρα γατακια, νηστικα να τρεχουν, ετοιμα να πεθανουν, πολλα μονο πετσι και κοκκαλο.. Δεν ηταν κρουαζιερα αυτη... Αφησε πολλη κακη εντυπωση και στην οικογενεια μου και στους φιλους...

Λυπηρον. Ας ελπισουμε οτι τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει απο τοτε


Ποιο ηταν το πλοιο;  Εχω διαγραψει το ονομα του απο την μνημη μου...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φιλε nicholas peppas ειχες παει εκδρομη με το john p. που τοτε ηταν σε κοινοπραξια με την ηπειρωτικη.Τοτε ηταν μονο 2 ετων

----------


## nikos1945

> Mια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία απο τα περιοδικά του ΟΛΠ, που πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 60.
> 
> Φαίνονται τα ΜΑΧΗ και ΠΙΝΔΟΣ του Τρίπου με το μπλέ αστεράκι στα κίτρινα φουγάρα τους.
> Το "μεγάλο" αριστερά είναι το ΥΔΡΑ αλλά χωρίς φουγάρο αυτή τη φορά.
> Αυτό ανάμεσα στα ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και ΥΔΡΑ ποιό να ήταν άραγε;
> 
> Στα αριστερά φαίνεται και το άγνωστο σκαρί που μας έλεγε ο Tss Queen Anna Maria πως ήταν πράσινο και επιβεβαιώνεται.
> saronic6.jpg
> 
> ...


 ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΟΥΛΟΥΡΙΩΤΙΚΟ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΟΥΛΟΥΡΙΩΤΙΚΟ


Σωστος ο φιλος nikos1945.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ακομη ωραιες καρτ ποσταλ του Πειραιως που δειχνουν ξεκαθαρα το 
*ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ*

Πηγη: delcampe.net

Εγω το θυμαμαι αυτο το πλοιο γιατι ηταν το μεγαλυτερο απο αυτα που πηγαιναν απο τον Πειραια στην Σαλαμινα (Παλουκια). Ειχε 90 τοννους. Θυμαμαι οτι ηταν το αγαπητο μου Σαλαμινιο πλοιο γιατι ηταν πιο μεγαλο απο τα αλλα και τα κυματα εσπαγαν στην πλωρη καθως βγαιναμε απο το λιμανι του Πειραια. Παντως εκανε 50−55 λεπτα για να φθασει στα Παλουκια

Piraeus.jpg

Nautillos1.jpg

Piraeus2.jpg

NAutilos2.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΩΜΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΟΣΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΞΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ .ΘΥΜΑΣΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΣΥ,ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΩΜΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΟΣΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΞΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ .ΘΥΜΑΣΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΣΥ,ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΜΟΥ



Δυστυχως Νικο δεν ξερω τιποτε για το τελος του πλοιου. Αλλα το θυμαμαι καλα... Πολυ πιο καλοταξιδο απο ολα τα αλλα. Και (αν δεν κανω λαθος) πηγαινε και στην Σουβαλα καπου καπου

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΝΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΩΜΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥΒΑΛΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΗΣΕΣ.ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΞΕ ,ΣΚΑΡΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ .




> Αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι απο τον Ιουλιο του 1995 καθως μπαινουμε με ενα τουριστικο της Ηπειρωτικης στην Υδρα. 
> 
> Epi.jpg
> 
> Ειχαμε ελθει στην Ελλαδα για λιγες μερες και ενας φιλος θελησε να μας φιλοξενησει με μια ημερησια κρουαζιερα με ενα πλοιο της Ηπειρωτικης μεχρι την Υδρα. Απεδειχθη μια πολυ κακια μερα για μενα και την παρεα μου. Φυγαμε απο την Φλοισβο και πηγαμε πρωτα στην Αιγινα. Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε τον μπουφε που σερβιριστηκε σε δυο δοσεις αφου φυγαμε απο την Αιγινα.... Ημουν μαλλον ο μονος Ελληνας γιατι το προσωπικο εμεινε καταπληκτο οταν παραπονεθηκα στα Ελληνικα για την κακη ποιοτητα του φαγητου (κατι σαλαμικα και τυρια σε ασπρο ψωμι σαντουιτς) και ιδιως για την βρωμια (τα "τραπεζομαντηλα" ηταν λιγδιασμενα και βρωμικα απο τους προηγουμενους πελατες)... Τουλαχιστον οι μισοι τουριστες ηταν Ρωσοι που φωναζαν και επιναν συνεχεια... Τα δε μεγαφωνα δεν σταματησαν να λεν ανοησιες σε εφτα γλωσσες (οχι ελληνικα). Αδυνατο να κανεις μια συζητηση με τους φιλους σου η να ρεμβασεις ησυχα... . Η αφιξη στην Υδρα μας αφησε αφωνους βλεποντας ολα αυτα τα μικρα γατακια, νηστικα να τρεχουν, ετοιμα να πεθανουν, πολλα μονο πετσι και κοκκαλο.. Δεν ηταν κρουαζιερα αυτη... Αφησε πολλη κακη εντυπωση και στην οικογενεια μου και στους φιλους...
> 
> Λυπηρον. Ας ελπισουμε οτι τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει απο τοτε
> 
> 
> Ποιο ηταν το πλοιο; Εχω διαγραψει το ονομα του απο την μνημη μου...


ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ Ο ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΕΡΜΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΟΥΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΚΑΝΤΕΡΟ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ Ο ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΕΡΜΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΟΥΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΚΑΝΤΕΡΟ


Σαν να εχεις δικιο. Μαλλον το ΕΡΜΗΣ ηταν, σε μια κακια του μερα

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Σαν να εχεις δικιο. Μαλλον το ΕΡΜΗΣ ηταν, σε μια κακια του μερα


Φίλοι Νικόλα και niko1945 προσέξτε λίγο τα ρέλια στην πλώρη με τον ιστό και θα δείτε ότι δεν ήταν ο ΕΡΜΗΣ Νικόλα που ταξίδεψες αλλά το ANNA MARU (πρώην John P.) τότε που έκανε την ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα με τα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής. Συγκρίνετε τις διαφορές των δύο πλοίων από φωτογραφίες που ανέβασαν οι Ben Bruce και Henry Casciaro:

----------


## nikos1945

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΑΣ O TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΡΜΗΣ .ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΑΣ

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Απλά ήθελα να βοηθήσω και μου φάνηκε σχεδιαστικά σύγχρονη η κατασκευή της πλώρης για τον Ερμή και το έψαξα. Εγώ χάρηκα που ο Νικόλας ξέρει τώρα με ποιό πλοίο ταξίδεψε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΝΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΩΜΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥΒΑΛΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΗΣΕΣ.ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΞΕ ,ΣΚΑΡΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ .


Καρτ ποσταλ της Σουβαλας για τον φιλο _nikos1945
_Souvala.jpg
Πηγη: www.delcampe.net

Την εποχη εκεινη τα βασικα πλοια για την Σουβαλα ηταν  το *Εριεττα*, το *Μαρινα* και το *Ελενα*. Το *Ναυτιλος* ηταν εκτος κοινοπραξιας

30 Μαιου, 14 Ιουλιου και 14 Αυγουστου  1965

19650530 Souvala.jpg19650714 Souvala.jpg19650814 Souvala.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Αγιος Νεκταριος_ στην Αιγινα. Απο την συλλογη μου

Ag Nektarios.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ. ΟΜΩΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΦΕΡΑΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ,ΓΛΑΡΟΣ,ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ, ΚΑΘΕ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΑΡΓΑ ΕΠΕΡΝΑΓΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΣΟΥΒΑΛΑ ΑΠΕΦΘΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΡΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΙΚΙΑ ΕΠΙΒΙΒΑΖΟΝΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ.ΑΠΟ 1957 ΕΩΣ 2004 ΕΙΧΑ ΕΞΟΧΙΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΟΥΒΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ.ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΙΑΝ ΣΩΤΗΡΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΙΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια και εισαι *παλιος κατοικος της Σουβαλας*, θα σου αρεσε πιστευω να δεις και τις παλιες αυτες φωτογραφιες εδω http://www.souvala.gr/tm/content/cat...17/32/lang,el/


Μηπως το θυμασαι *το πορθμειο* διπλα στο *Μαρινα*;

----------


## nikos1945

ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΡΘΜΕΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΜΟΤΟR SHIP ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΟ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σχετικά με το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* υπάρχει αυτή η φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της _Σουβάλας._
> 
>  Από ότι γνωρίζω το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* έμεινε λίγο στην Αίγινα και στη συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε στην Κρήτη, ενώ το αδερφό *ΕΛΕΝΑ* , έμεινε περισσότερο αλλά δεν γνωρίζω που κατέληξε (ξέρω ότι κάποια στιγμή πέρασε, ενδιάμεσα, και από τη Θάσο).
> 
>  *Πηγή φωτογραφίας: http://www.souvala.gr/tm/*
> __





Ερωτηση για τους ειδημονες του Αργοσαρωνικου. 
Μετα το *Μαρινα* που αναφεραμε εδω, υπηρχε και αλλο *Μαρινα*, οπως φαινεται εδω (http://cgi.ebay.com/GREECE-AEGINA-EG...em35acfdea00);  Η το μετεσκευασαν το καραβι;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Αγιος Νεκταριος_ στην Αιγινα. Απο την συλλογη μου
> 
> Ag Nektarios.jpg


Nicholas πανεμορφη καρτποσταλ!!!

----------


## GEOCAL

Φίλοι μου πριν δύο τρεις μέρες είδα φωτογραφίες του Εριέττα και του Έλενα σήμερα! Συγκινήθηκα πολύ, γιατί όταν ήμουν γύρω στα 5 (αν θυμάμαι καλά), ο καπετάνιος με άφηνε να κρατάω το τιμόνι της Εριέττας, και μάλιστα να παίρνω την στροφή στον Τούρλο στο δρομολόγιο της Αγ. Μαρίνας, που έκανε τότε. Νόμιζα πως δεν θα υπήρχε πια... Τις φωτογραφίες τις πήρε μέλος του forum σε πρόσφατο ταξείδι του εκτός Αττικής. Δεν αποκαλύπτω τίποτε περισσότερο προς το παρόν γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει εκείνος να τις δημοσιεύσει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλοι μου πριν δύο τρεις μέρες είδα φωτογραφίες του Εριέττα και του Έλενα σήμερα! Συγκινήθηκα πολύ, γιατί όταν ήμουν γύρω στα 5 (αν θυμάμαι καλά), ο καπετάνιος με άφηνε να κρατάω το τιμόνι της Εριέττας, και μάλιστα να παίρνω την στροφή στον Τούρλο στο δρομολόγιο της Αγ. Μαρίνας, που έκανε τότε. Νόμιζα πως δεν θα υπήρχε πια... Τις φωτογραφίες τις πήρε μέλος του forum σε πρόσφατο ταξείδι του εκτός Αττικής. Δεν αποκαλύπτω τίποτε περισσότερο προς το παρόν γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει εκείνος να τις δημοσιεύσει.



Περιμενουμε με αγωνια

----------


## nikos1945

> Ερωτηση για τους ειδημονες του Αργοσαρωνικου. 
> Μετα το *Μαρινα* που αναφεραμε εδω, [/COLOR]υπηρχε και αλλο *Μαρινα*, οπως φαινεται εδω (http://cgi.ebay.com/GREECE-AEGINA-EGINA-M-S-MARINA-SHIP-COLOR-PPC-/230535588352?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35acfd  ea00); Η το μετεσκευασαν το καραβι;


 ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΕ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΙΝΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΟΥΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΚΑΝΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑ ,ΓΙΑ ΥΔΡΑ .ΠΟΡΟ, ΑΙΓΙΝΑ,ΤΡΟΚΑΝΤΕΡΟ

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είναι το τωρινό Callisto.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είναι το τωρινό Callisto.


Θα επρεπε να το θυμομουνα. Μου το εχετε πει τοσες φορες…

----------


## rjjjh2004

Τότε λεγόταν Mistral, δες τη σχετική σελίδα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια και εισαι *παλιος κατοικος της Σουβαλας*, θα σου αρεσε πιστευω να δεις και τις παλιες αυτες φωτογραφιες εδω http://www.souvala.gr/tm/content/cat...17/32/lang,el/
> 
> 
> Μηπως το θυμασαι *το πορθμειο* διπλα στο *Μαρινα*;



Σ' αυτο το θεμα εχουμε γραψει αρκετα για το παλιο *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* που πηγαινε Σουβαλα και Αγια Μαρινα...

Εδω τωρα μια ανακοινωση της 21ης Ιουνιου 1973 οπου το πλοιο εγκριθηκε και για την αγονο γραμμη *Λαυριου−Κεας−Κυθνου*!!!!!

19730621 MArina.jpg

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Δυο ακομη ωραιες καρτ ποσταλ του Πειραιως που δειχνουν ξεκαθαρα το 
> *ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ*
> 
> Πηγη: delcampe.net
> 
> Εγω το θυμαμαι αυτο το πλοιο γιατι ηταν το μεγαλυτερο απο αυτα που πηγαιναν απο τον Πειραια στην Σαλαμινα (Παλουκια). Ειχε 90 τοννους. Θυμαμαι οτι ηταν το αγαπητο μου Σαλαμινιο πλοιο γιατι ηταν πιο μεγαλο απο τα αλλα και τα κυματα εσπαγαν στην πλωρη καθως βγαιναμε απο το λιμανι του Πειραια. Παντως εκανε 50−55 λεπτα για να φθασει στα Παλουκια
> 
> Piraeus.jpg
> 
> ...


Η παντόφλα ειναι το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η παντόφλα ειναι το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ?


Νομιζω *Αγια Κυριακη*

----------


## nikos1945

> Τότε λεγόταν Mistral, δες τη σχετική σελίδα.


  ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΖΕΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Τότε λεγόταν Mistral, δες τη σχετική σελίδα.


 Ποιο λεγοταν Mistral? 
 Eαν εννοεις το Μαρινα σημερινο  Callisto λεγοταν  Illyria II.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ποιο λεγοταν Mistral? 
>  Eαν εννοεις το Μαρινα σημερινο  Callisto λεγοταν  Illyria II.


Η παρεξηγηση προηλθε απο το γεγονος οτι η εταιρεια International Woldlife Adventures ειχε  το *Callisto* και το μικροτερο _Mistral_ (Διαβαστε εδω  http://www.wildlifeadventures.com/fleet.php)

Το *Callisto* ειναι το παλιο *Μαρινα* και μετεπειτα *Illyria II.* Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1971 και ειχε 46.8 μετρα μηκος, 8 μετρα πλατος και 430 τοννους

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Μαρίνα ναυπηγήθηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 1963, ναυπηγεία DW Kremer Sohn Elmshorn, Δ. Γερμανία, και εμφανίστηκε στον Σαρωνικό το 1968.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Μαρίνα ναυπηγήθηκε τον Οκτώβριο του 1963, ναυπηγεία DW Kremer Sohn Elmshorn, Δ. Γερμανία, και εμφανίστηκε στον Σαρωνικό το 1968.


Το 1971 προερχεται απο την International Woldlife Adventures

----------


## aegina

I pantofla einai to AIGINA!Oso gia to touristiko legotan MARINA kai ekane imerisies mazi me to NERAIDA,apo to &acute;74 kai meta eirthe to SARONIC STAR kai ligo argotera to omostavlo tou to MISTRAL.Ekeini tin epohi ypeirxe kai to MELTEMI.Pio meta emfanistikan to ERMIS tis IPIROTIKIS kathws kai ta CITY OF HYDRA ,POROS,PIREUS.Teleutaio eirthe to JOHN P / ANNA MARU.Kai mia erwtisi: thymatai-kserei kaneis to POROS ena mikro ploio ti dekaeteia tou `60?Eixe kanei ena perasma apo ti grammi gyrwsta mesa tis dekaeteias.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I pantofla einai to AIGINA!Oso gia to touristiko legotan MARINA kai ekane imerisies mazi me to NERAIDA,apo to &acute;74 kai meta eirthe to SARONIC STAR kai ligo argotera to omostavlo tou to MISTRAL.Ekeini tin epohi ypeirxe kai to MELTEMI.Pio meta emfanistikan to ERMIS tis IPIROTIKIS kathws kai ta CITY OF HYDRA ,POROS,PIREUS.Teleutaio eirthe to JOHN P / ANNA MARU.Kai mia erwtisi: thymatai-kserei kaneis to POROS ena mikro ploio ti dekaeteia tou `60?Eixe kanei ena perasma apo ti grammi gyrwsta mesa tis dekaeteias.


Ennoeis to palio Kalamara?

----------


## nikos1945

> Ennoeis to palio Kalamara?


ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΡΟΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΝΔΟΣ Ο ΠΑΝΟΣ ΚΟΝΤΑΡΙΝΗΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΟΨΙΜΟ

----------


## Ellinis

> Ennoeis to palio Kalamara?


ο aegina εννοεί το CITY OF POROS.




> ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΡΟΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΝΔΟΣ Ο ΠΑΝΟΣ ΚΟΝΤΑΡΙΝΗΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΟΨΙΜΟ


Ως ΠΟΡΟΣ μετανομάστηκε το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ μετά το ατύχημα που του κόστισε την πλώρη...

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΡΗ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ .ΦΙΛΕ ΧΑΡΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## Joyrider

Στιγμιότυπο από το φιλμ «'Ενας Γαμπρός Πολλά Ελαφρύς» του 1972. Ο φακός κατέγραψε πλάνα από τα ακτοπλοϊκά, «Μυκήναι», «Μελτέμι», «Αγ. Διονύσιος» και «Νεράιδα» καθώς και γνωστά λιμάνια του Αργοσαρωνικού.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqbex...eature=related

----------


## aegina

To POROS sto opoio anaferome den exei kamia sxesi me auta pou anaferate ekane dromologia to &acute;65 i to `66 .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε aegina Μεχρι τωρα γνωριζουμε για το _ Ε/Γ Καλαμαρα_ που μετονομασθηκε  _Πορος  και_  Το Ε/Γ _Πορος_  μετεπειτα _Vera M. _ 
Αυτο  για το οποιο αναφερεσαι ειναι αλλο?

----------


## aegina

Euxaristw gia to VERA M milaw! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Ας δούμε και μια κοντινή του ΕΛΕΝΑ, όπου φαίνεται πως είχε και ένα μικρό κόκκινο φουγάρο...

elena.jpg
πηγή: www.flickr.com

----------


## aegina

I foto einai stin AG.MARINA.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Θυμηθηκα τωρα (μετα απο ενα ωραιοτατο βραδυνο τηλεφωνημα με τον φιλο _nikos1945_) οτι υπηρχε και αλλο ενα πλοιο με το ονομα *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ*, ενα πετρελαιοκινητο που εκανε το δρομολογιο Πειραιως−Σαλαμινος

Και εψαξα στην Ελευθερια και βρηκα αυτα τα νεα απο τις 25 Ιουνιου 1966!

19660625 Saronis.jpg

----------


## aegina

File Nikola yperoxes ploirofories kai fotografies ( se mia den einai to SARWNIS alla mallon to ERIETTA ).

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> File Nikola yperoxes ploirofories kai fotografies ( se mia den einai to SARWNIS alla mallon to ERIETTA ).


Για το Αίγινα μου φαίνεται φίλε aegina. Επίσης, στο απόκομμα της εφημερίδας το κάτω πλοίο δεν είναι το Μαριώ αλλά το Πίνδος (παρόλο που δεν είναι καθαρή η φωτογραφία).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To Αιγινακι ειναι Αλεξανδρε

----------


## nikos1945

> File Nikola yperoxes ploirofories kai fotografies ( se mia den einai to SARWNIS alla mallon to ERIETTA ).


ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΕΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΚΙ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΕΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΚΙ


Λοιπον, ο σκηνοθετης μου επαιξε παιχνιδι εδω... Οι σκηνες ειναι απο το ιδιο φιλμ. Στο τελος εμφανιζεται ο Νικος Κουρκουλος, βγαινει απο το αυτοκινητο και χαιρεταει το πλοιο που φευγει... Στην αρχη ειναι το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ αλλα, εχετε δικιο, οταν στριβει να βγει απο το λιμανι εχει γινει το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα, είναι κλασσική σκηνοθετική αβλεψία σε ελληνικές ταινίες οι χαρακτήρες της ταινίας να μπαίνουν σε ένα καράβι και να βγαίνουν από άλλο σαν να μην το παρατήρησε κανείς (όλα τα πλοία είναι ίδια βρε αδερφέ). Στην ταινία Τζένη,Τζένη π.χ η κάμερα δείχνει πλάνα από το κατάστρωμα πίσω από την γέφυρα στο Καμέλια όπου είναι ο Μπάρκουλης, και μετά τον δείχνει να φτάνει στις Σπέτσες με το Νεράιδα. Το πιο εξωφρενικό που είδα τελευταία σε ταινία (DVD) είναι το 'Μια του κλέφτη" με τον Δημήτρη Χορν και την Κάκια Αναλυτή γυρισμένη το 1960 όπου υποτίθεται οι χαρακτήρες της ταινίας πάνε στην Πάρο. Υπάρχουν κοντινά πλάνα του Πορτοκαλή Ηλίου στην αρχή της ταινίας που πέφτουν οι τίτλοι (που δεν υπήρχε το 1960) σαν το πλοίο που τους πάει στην Πάρο!! Βέβαια τα πλάνα αυτά πρέπει να προστέθηκαν πολύ αργότερα, μετά το 1967 που το πλοίο ήλθε στην Ελλάδα, πιθανόν σε νέο μοντάζ της ταινίας με πρόσθετες σκηνές για να γίνει το DVD. Ακόμα έχω μείνει με την απορία και αν κάποιος έχει το DVD ας το δει.

----------


## aegina

Swsta to AIGINA einai!

Giati ta dromologia pros LEONIDIO stamatisan,pote, ektos twn NERAIDA,SARWNIS kai PINDOS ekane kai kapio allo to dromologio?Exw tin entiposi oti ti dekaeteia tou `70 o PORTOKALIS ILIOS ekane dromologia pros PORTO HELI.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Swsta to AIGINA einai!
> 
> Giati ta dromologia pros LEONIDIO stamatisan,pote, ektos twn NERAIDA,SARWNIS kai PINDOS ekane kai kapio allo to dromologio?Exw tin entiposi oti ti dekaeteia tou `70 o PORTOKALIS ILIOS ekane dromologia pros PORTO HELI.



Δυσκολο να απαντησουμε στην ερωτηση σου μια και τα στοιχεια μου ειναι ελλειπη. Το μονο που μπορω να πω με βεβαιοτητα ειναι οτι το 1966 και τα τρια πλοια συνεχιζαν να πηγαινουν στο Λεωνιδιον. Εδω το *ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ* στις 1 Σεπτεμβριου 1966, το  *ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ* στις 8 Σεπτεμβριου και το *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* στις 25 Σεπτεμβριου 

19660901 Saronis.jpg19660908 KAmelia.jpg19660925 Neraida.jpg

Επισης ισως σε ενδιαφερει αυτο το αρθρο απο εδω http://gak-leonid.ark.sch.gr/limani02.htm




> Τον Αύγουστο του 1931 έγιναν εκσκαφές του λιμανιού με τη βυθοκόρο "Αιγαίον", αφού πριν με πλωτό γερανό και δυτομηχανή ανελκύστηκαν ογκόλιθοι που είχαν παρασυρθεί εξαιτίας των κυμάτων από το μώλο μέσα στο λιμάνι. Έτσι τα πλοία μπορούσαν να πλευρίζουν στη μικρή αποβάθρα.
> 
>         Στα 1934 από τα δύο πλοία του εφοπλιστή Πετσάλη μόνο το "Ύδρα" προσέγγιζε το Λεωνίδιο δύο φορές τη βδομάδα, ενώ ο "Κεραυνός" αναπαυόταν στον Πειραιά για λόγους οικονομίας.
> 
>         Στα 1937 κι ενώ τα ατμόπλοια και μάλιστα το χειμώνα έμεναν έξω από το λιμάνι, επειδή χρειαζόταν εκβάθυνση, η "Μοσχάνθη" του εφοπλιστή Τόγια έμπαινε πάντα μέσα στο λιμάνι διευκολύνοντας τους επιβάτες. Τα έργα του λιμανιού παραλήφθηκαν στις 19−9−1937 αντί συνολικής δαπάνης 2.731.442 δρχ.
> 
>         Το 1946 προστέθηκε στην εξυπηρέτηση της συγκοινωνίας της επαρχίας μας το ατμόπλοιο "Λήμνος". Αρχές 1954 λόγω θαλασσοταραχής καταστράφηκε τελείως η σιδερένια αποβάθρα του λιμανιού συμπαρασύροντας στο βυθό σημαντικό τμήμα του λιμενοβραχίονα. Οι ζημιές υπολογίστηκαν σε 75.000.000 παλιές δρχ. Μέχρι τις 15−6−1958 που εγκαινιάστηκε ο δρόμος Λεωνιδίου – ¶στρους άνθρωποι και προϊόντα διακινούνταν μέσω του λιμανιού.
> 
>         Το Νοέμβρη του 1962 ολοκληρώθηκε η επέκταση της αποβάθρας του λιμανιού Λεωνιδίου με δαπάνη 145.000 δρχ. του Λιμενικού Ταμείου. Στις 28−7−1963 δημοπρατήθηκε από τη Λιμενική επιτροπή η επέκταση του λιμενοβραχίονα κατά 35 μέτρα και η επισκευή του παλιού. Το έργο κατακυρώθηκε στον εργολάβο Δράκο αντί 2.000.000 δρχ. Το καλοκαίρι του 1965 στην κεφαλή του λιμενοβραχίονα τοποθετήθηκε αυτόματος φάρος πρασίνου χρώματος ισχύος 10 μιλίων. Στις 5−7−1970 ηλεκτροφωτίστηκε το λιμάνι του Λεωνιδίου.
> ...


Σημασια εχει οτι με την κατασκευη του δρομου Αστρους Λεωνιδιου το 1958, τα ΙΧ μπορουσαν να πανε στο Λεωνιδιο πολυ πιο γρηγορα απο οποιδηποτε πλοιο...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καπου θυμομουνα οτι το *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* εκανε και απιθανα δρομολογια....  Νομιζω οτι ειχε παει μερικες φορες στο Αγκιστρι...

Αλλα τωρα βλεπουμε ανακοινωση της 11ης Ιουνιου 1965 που παρουσιαζει το *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* να κανει το δρομολογιο  Πειραιας−Αιγινα−Μονη!!!  Μονη ειναι φυσικα το νησακι απεναντι στον Περδικα!

Αφιερωμενο στον φιλο _nikos1945

_19650611 Moni.jpg

Aigina 1956a.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΗ .ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ Η ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΑΘΥΚΗ ΤΩΝ ΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΓΚΙΣΤΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΟΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ.ΤΟ ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΚΙΣΤΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΚΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΟΝΗ.Η ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΚΙ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Το νησι Αγκιστρι* διπλα στην Αιγινα δεν ηταν και μεγαλος πολος ελκυσης τουριστων μετα τον πολεμο.  Παραδοξως προ του πολεμου ωρισμενα πλοια (*Τριγλια, Αυλις*) σταματουσαν και στο Αγκιστρι.

Αλλα απο το 1945 και μετα ο μονος τροπος να πας στο νησι ηταν με πλοιο του Αργοσαρωνικου μεχρι την Αιγινα και μετα με καραβακι/καικι για το Αγκιστρι... Αυτα μεχρι τις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1960 που τα πραγματα αλλαξαν.  Ξαφνικα το νησι εγινε ενα αγαπητο μερος για διακοπες των ξενων. Ο ΕΟΤ το καταλαβε αυτο και αρχισε να κανει εργα... Ιδου μια ειδηση απο τις 27 Ιουνιου 1962...

19620627 Agkistri.jpg

Το 1964 (15 Σεπτεμβριου) εγινε προκυρηξη για την ...αγονη γραμμη (!) Πειραια, Αιγινης, Αγκιστριου, Νεας Eπιδαυρου 

19640915 Agkistri.jpg

Και στις 5 Ιουνιου 1965 βλεπουμε μια ανακοινωση γι αυτο το δρομολογιο με το *Χαρα* που ηταν εκτος κοινοπραξιας....  

19650605 Hara.jpg

Και εδω μια φωτογραφια του *Χαρα* στο μεγαλο λιμανι

Hara.jpg

Και μια και το εφερε η συζητηση, την ιδια μερα γινοταν διαφημιση των *Εριεττα, Ελενα* και *Μαρινα* για την Σουβαλα και την Αγια Μαρινα....  

19650605 Souvala.jpg

Αυτα οταν τα καραβια ηταν μικρα και οι εκδρομες ανεμελες

----------


## aegina

Mia erwtisi ( mallon se lathos topic ):To MARIA gnwrizei kaneis pote mbike sti grammi?Exw taxidepsei mia fora ( stin arxiki tou morfi ws ferry )itan nomizw to `75.Xerei kaneis giati to ekanan epoivatiko?Allaxe idioktiti?Pantws ws MARIA taxidepse kai ws epivatiko,nomizw oti EYTIXIA egine to `79 i `80.Thymamai oti san ferry eixe perirgo dromologio, efeuge argotera apo ta alla ploia.

----------


## karystos

Θυμάμαι ένα ταξίδι με το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ για Σπέτσες, Παρασκευή μεσημέρι, και επιστροφή με το ΜΑΡΙΑ την Κυριακή. Πρέπει να ήταν Φθινόπωρο του 1974, Νοέμβριος. Ίσως και του 75, δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Σίγουρα την Παρασκευή, που εμείς πηγαίναμε, το ΜΑΡΙΑ έκανε το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο, επειδή θυμάμαι καλά ότι κροσαριστήκαμε στα Στενά του Πόρου. Εμείς φύγαμε από Πόρο για Ύδρα και ο καπετάνιος έλεγε συνέχεια στον τιμονιέρη να κρατιέται όσο πιο δεξιά γίνεται πλησιάζοντας στο Σταυρό.

"Έλα δεξιά, έλα δεξιά, όπου νά' ναι θα φανεί το καινούριο" 

επειδή το πλοίο που ανεβαίνει από την Ύδρα δε φάινεται πίσω από τον κάβο. Το καινούριο ήταν το ΜΑΡΙΑ και όταν φάνηκε λίγο πριν γυρίσουμε το Σταυρό το κοιτούσανε με περιέργεια και κάνανε την κριτική τους, ιδίως για την πλώρη. 

Γυρίσαμε όπως είπα την Κυριακή με το ΜΑΡΙΑ με μουντό καιρό και ψιλόβροχο, όπου βγάλαμε σχεδόν όλο το ταξίδι στο σαλόνι. Καπετάνιος ήταν ο Κώστας Θεοχάρης, τον οποίο θυμάμαι επισης στο σαλόνι από Σπέτσες προς Ύδρα με δύο χαριτόβριτες υπάρξεις και όταν πλησιάσαμε στην Ύδρα σηκώθηκε και τις χαιρέτισε λέγοντας :

"Κυρίες μου εμένα θα μου επιτρέψετε τώρα, επειδή πρέπει να ανέβω στην γέφυρα, φτάνουμε στην Ύδρα. Σας εύχομαι ένα ευχάριστο ταξίδι στο πλοίο μας".

¶ψογος. 

Πλησιάζοντας στον Πειραιά, περίπου στις Λαγούσες ο καιρός άνοιξε κι ανεβήκαμε στην αριστερή βαρδιόλα. Μέσα η γέφυρα ήτανε φίσκα. Μετά τη βροχή είχε υγρασία και κρύο και τα κορίτσια μας τουρτουρίζανε, οπότε βγήκε κάποιος και τις προσκάλεσε να μπουν μέσα. Εμάς μας άφησε απ' έξω. Ήταν μια εμπειρία που την είχα ζήσει παλιότερα κι άλλες φορές στα βαπόρια του Σαρωνικού. Ίσως έτσι ήταν η παράδοση.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καπετάνιος ήταν ο Κώστας Θεοχάρης, τον οποίο θυμάμαι επισης στο σαλόνι από Σπέτσες προς Ύδρα με δύο χαριτόβριτες υπάρξεις και όταν πλησιάσαμε στην Ύδρα σηκώθηκε και τις χαιρέτισε λέγοντας :
> 
> "Κυρίες μου εμένα θα μου επιτρέψετε τώρα, επειδή πρέπει να ανέβω στην γέφυρα, φτάνουμε στην Ύδρα. Σας εύχομαι ένα ευχάριστο ταξίδι στο πλοίο μας".
> 
> ¶ψογος.


Ο Καπεταν Κώστας είναι ο* καλύτερος* καπετάνιος που έχω γνωρίσει .Είχα την τιμή να κάνω σε βαπόρι που ήταν καπετάνιος .ΚΥΡΙΟΣ σε όλα του .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *
> ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΥ (1945−1970)
> 
> ................*
> 
> *Β. ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ 1949*
> 
> ..................
> 
> ...



Εχουμε λιγο περισσοτερα στοιχεια για το *ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ*... Μαλλον θα πρεπει να ηταν τουριστικο....  Στις 29 Σεπτεμβριου 1951 (!) το βλεπουμε να πηγαινει στην Επιδαυρο

19510929 Anna Maria.jpg

Και στις 23 Αυγουστου 1952 κανει δρομολογιο για την Φανερωμενη της Σαλαμινος!

19520823 SpyrosAnna Maria.jpg

Και αργοτερα (1 Οκτωβριου 1952) στην Αγια Μαρινα

1952101 Anna Maria.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

> Για να συνοψήσουμε λίγο, τη δεκαετία του 60-70 στο Σαρωνικό δραστηριοποιούνταν μεταξύ άλλων 5-6 "μεγάλα" ονόματα.
> 
> Ο Γ. & Σ.Λάτσης με τα Π.Ήλιος, Εριέττα, Αγ.Νεκτάριος και Νεράϊδα.
> Ο Βατικιώτης με τα Καλαμάρα και Καμέλια.
> Ο Κονταρίνης με τα Σαρωνίς, Μαριώ, Αίγινα και νομίζω για ένα διάστημα και το Χαρά
> Ο Γ.Τρίπος με το Πίνδος και ένα διάστημα είχε και το Μάχη
> ο Μεταξάς με τα Αύρα, Μάχη και Χαρά (για ένα διάστημα)


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΡΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΥΟ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΛΑΤΣΗ, Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ .Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗ ΗΛΙΟΝ ΑΓ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΝ. ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΝΕΤΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ. ΦΙΛΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ ΝΙΚΟΣ1945




> O Tripos idioktitis tou PINDOS!8a i8ela edw na pw oti ta dio ploiatou Tripou ( PINDOS & MAXH ) efigan tin idia epoxi ( gyrw sto `64 ) kai antikatasta8ikan apo to YDRA tou TYPALDOY pou me ti seira tou efige gyrw sto `66 i `67.Kapou tote mpike sti grammi to AVRA tou METAXA,kai isws to SOLONAKI.An kanw la8ws tis imerominies parakalw dior8osteme.


ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΩΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Νικολα αυτο που δεν θυμασαι ειναι το Μιμικα Λ

----------


## Leonardos.B

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΑΡΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΥΟ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΛΑΤΣΗ, Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ .Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗ ΗΛΙΟΝ ΑΓ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΝ. ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΝΕΤΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ. ΦΙΛΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ ΝΙΚΟΣ1945
> 
> 
> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΩΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ


    Συμφωνώ και εγώ,εκτός του οτι (οπως εχουμε ξαναπεί),ο Νίκος Μεταξάς ΔΕΝ είχε ποτέ στην ιδιοκτησία του,αλλο σκάφος εκτός απο τα,"ΧΑΡΑ"-"ΑΥΡΑ"και για ενα διάστημα ενα αστέρι μικρό ιστιοπλοικό τύπου "DRAGON".

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι είναι Λεονάρδε, το ΜΑΧΗ παρέμεινε για όλη τη διάρκεια της "καριέρας" του υπό την πλοιοκτησία του Τρίπου.
Κάπου γύρω στο 1964 το ΜΑΧΗ κατασχέθηκε από μια τράπεζα και δεν νομίζω οτι επανήλθε σε δράση... Ξέρει κανείς τι απέγινε;

----------


## nikos1945

[QUOTE=T.S.S. APOLLON;409320]Νικολα αυτο που δεν θυμασαι ειναι το Μιμικα Λ[/QUOT        ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ.  ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΗΣ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΗΣ ? ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΝΙΚΟΣ

----------


## τοξοτης

> Νικολα αυτο που δεν θυμασαι ειναι το Μιμικα Λ


 
Αγαπητέ αναφέρεσαι στο ΜIMIΚΑ Λ. μετέπειτα ΑΛΚΥΩΝ ή είναι άλλο συνώνυμο πλοίο ??

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Τοξοτης ναι αναφερομαι στο Μιμικα Λ μετεπειτα Αλκυων

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΜΑΧΗ: 
Ενα γνωστο−αγνωστο πλοιο του Σαρωνικου στα τελη του 1950 και στα 1960*





> Πρέπει να είναι το ΜΑΧΗ. (Μετασκευασμένο πολεμικό) Ταξίδευσε στην γραμμή για ενα μικρό διάστημα στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 60. .........





> Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος περισσότερα στοιχεία για το ΜΑΧΗ πλοιοκτησίας Τρίπου? Πότε ξεκίνησε και πότε σταμάτησε η δραστηριοποίηση του στον Αργοσαρωνικό? Τι απέγινε μετά την απόσυρσή του? Σε τρεις παλιές κάρτες της Αίγινας (που θα ανέβουν σύντομα και στη γκάλερι) εμφανίζεται να δένει πάντα στο μέσα λιμάνι, σχεδόν μπροστά στο Αιάκειο, δίπλα σ έναν μικρό προβλήτα.





> ..............
> MAHI was build in 1939 at Nobiskrug Werft at Rendsburg. Her name previous to MAHI was ROYAL ALBERT. I suppose that this was a name that she took while in English hands (probably as a war reparation).
>  .........



Ωρισμενα καινουρια στοιχεια για το γνωστο κια αγαπητο πλοιο *ΜΑΧΗ* για το οποιο ξερουμε πολυ λιγα πραγματα...

Εν πρωτοις μια ωραια καρτα του *ΜΑΧΗ* στην Αιγινα.

Mahi2.jpg

Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε στο  Nobiskrug  του  Rendsburg   της Γερμανιας το 1939. Καθελκυσθηκε στις 10 Μαρτιου 1939. Το πλοιο ονομασθηκε  *Freiherr vom Stein*  και ηταν ενα τελωνειακο πλοιο ( Zollkreuzer). Μαζι του ναυπηγηθηκαν και τα *Nettelbeck* και *Yor*k. Ειχε μηκος 42,85 μετρων και πλατος 6,63 μετρων. Εκινητο με δυο μηχανες ΜΑΝ καθε μια των 1600 ιππων (Γερμανικων PS). Επιανε μεχρι 23,8 κομβους κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου, αλλα μαλλον 21 κομβους προ του πολεμου και 17,5 κομβους σαν *ΜΑΧΗ*.




> IDNo:     5616545     Year:     1939
> Name:     FREIHERR VOM STEIN     Keel:     
> Type:     Patrol craft     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     DEU     Date of completion:     
> Tons:     108     Link:     1839
> DWT:     0     Yard No:     500
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:         Country of build:     DEU
> Beam:         Builder:     Nobiskrug
> Material of build:         Location of yard:     Rendsburg


Το πλοιο ηταν ετοιμο για τα δοκιμαστικα του στις 15 Αυγουστου 1939 αλλα με την εκρηξη του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου του δοθηκε το χαρακτηριστικο *UJ 172*. Κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου ανηκε στο Γερμανικο ναυτικο απο την πρωτη Μαιου 1940 μεχρι το 1945. Τοτε το κατελαβαν οι Αγγλοι και το ονομασαν *Royal Harald*. Τοτε το πλοιο εγινε η θαλαμηγος του Βρεττανου Ναυαρχου στο Αμβουργο. Αργοτερα εγινε το κυριο πλοιο (flagship) του Γενικου Επιθεωρητου του Βρεττανικου Ναυτικου.

Αλλαξε ονομα σε  *Royal Albert*  το 1946. 

Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1951 με το ονομα *ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ*.....

Και εδω χανω τα ιχνη του...  Ποιο ηταν αυτο το *ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ*; Και ποτε εγινε *ΜΑΧΗ*;

Εδω ενα πλανο απο παλιο εργο του 1962 του Κωστα Στραντζαλη.

Mahi3.jpg

Το πρωτο δρομολογιο του Μαχη στον Αργοσαρωνικο ηταν στις 2.00 μμ στις 24 Ιουλιου 1959 για Μεθανα, Πορο, Υδρα, Σπετσες με επιστροφη αυθημερον. Την επομενη Τεταρτη 29 Ιουλιου το πλοιο πηγε μεχρι το Λεωνιδιο!

19590724 MAhi2.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το πιο κάτω πολεμικό πλοίο ίσως να είναι αυτό που κατόπιν έγινε ΜΑΧΗ.

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη 

*ROYAL ALBERT* / MAXH

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Albert-01.html


Royal Albert

----------


## τοξοτης

> Εχουμε λιγο περισσοτερα στοιχεια για το *ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ*... Μαλλον θα πρεπει να ηταν τουριστικο.... Στις 29 Σεπτεμβριου 1951 (!) το βλεπουμε να πηγαινει στην Επιδαυρο
> 
> 19510929 Anna Maria.jpg
> 
> Και στις 23 Αυγουστου 1952 κανει δρομολογιο για την Φανερωμενη της Σαλαμινος!
> 
> 19520823 SpyrosAnna Maria.jpg
> 
> Και αργοτερα (1 Οκτωβριου 1952) στην Αγια Μαρινα
> ...


 
Μπορεί το ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ (04833) να είναι το μικρό πλοιάριο κάποιου Μανιάτη που αναφέρεται πιο κάτω ??


http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdff...me=45b0032.pdf

----------


## Ellinis

> Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε στο Nobiskrug του Rendsburg της Γερμανιας το 1939. Καθελκυσθηκε στις 10 Μαρτιου 1939. Το πλοιο ονομασθηκε *Freiherr vom Stein* και ηταν ενα τελωνειακο πλοιο ( Zollkreuzer). 
> ....... 
> Το πλοιο ηταν ετοιμο για τα δοκιμαστικα του στις 15 Αυγουστου 1939 αλλα με την εκρηξη του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου του δοθηκε το χαρακτηριστικο *UJ 172*. Κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου ανηκε στο Γερμανικο ναυτικο απο την πρωτη Μαιου 1940 μεχρι το 1945. Τοτε το κατελαβαν οι Αγγλοι και το ονομασαν *Royal Harald*. Τοτε το πλοιο εγινε η θαλαμηγος του Βρεττανου Ναυαρχου στο Αμβουργο. Αργοτερα εγινε το κυριο πλοιο (flagship) του Γενικου Επιθεωρητου του Βρεττανικου Ναυτικου.
> 
> Αλλαξε ονομα σε *Royal Albert* το 1946. 
> Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1951 με το ονομα *ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ*.....
> Και εδω χανω τα ιχνη του... Ποιο ηταν αυτο το *ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ*; Και ποτε εγινε *ΜΑΧΗ*;


Πολύ σωστά τα όσα παρέθεσες Νικόλα, πλήν της μετονομασίας σε ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ. 
Πράγματι το πλοίο ήταν αρχικά ναυπηγημένο ως Γερμανικό "περιπολικό".
Υπάρχουν και οι σχετικές αναφορές:




> ...._UJ 172_ gegeben und setzte das Boot ab 01.05.1940 als Versuchsschiff ein. 1945 von den Briten beschlagnahmt und in _Royal Harald_ umbenannt wurde das Schiff als Stationsyacht des Britischen kommandierenden Admirals eingesetzt. Spaumlter in _Eileen_ umbenannt, war es das Flaggschiff des Controller General. Sp&auml;ter bekam es den Namen _Royal Albert_ und ging 1951 an Griechenland und erhielt dort den Namen _Olympos_.


πηγή με φωτογραφία που πιστοποιεί οτι το πλοίο είναι αυτό που ανέβασε στη φωτογραφία ο _τοξότης_.

Ωστόσο το πλοίο δεν πήρε το όνομα ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ. Αγοράστηκε το 1959 από τον Ι. Τρίπο, ο οποίος το αγόρασε από μια Βέλγικη εταιρεία η οποία και το όνομαζε ROYAL ALBERT. Τότε μετονομάστηκε κατευθείαν ΜΑΧΗ. ¶ρα ενδιάμεση χρήση του ονόματος ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ δεν επιβεβαιώνεται. 

Το ερώτημα παραμένει για όποιον γνωρίζει τι απέγινε το καράβι μετά την κατάσχεση από την τράπεζα...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μάλλον για σκραπ πήγε ¶ρη, γιατί δεν ξανακούστηκε ποτέ από τότε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πιο κάτω πολεμικό πλοίο ίσως να είναι αυτό που κατόπιν έγινε ΜΑΧΗ.
> 
> *ROYAL ALBERT* / MAXH
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Albert-01.html
> 
> 
> Royal Albert


Φιλε _τοξοτης_. Θερμα συγχαρητηρια γι αυτο το λαυρακι.  Το χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα οτι βρηκες αυτο το πλοιο γιατι στο παρελθον φιλοι απο το φορουμ δεν σου εχουν συμπεριφερθει καλα.   Για μενα οι προσφορες σου σε φωτογραφιες και σχολια για ξενα ιστορικα πλοια ειναι ανεκτιμητες.

Επι τη ευκαιρια μου κανει εντυπωση οτι ενα πλοιο με τοση ιστορια (στον πολεμο και τον Σαρωνικο) δεν ειχε παρουσιασθει εδω μεχρι προχθες. Το *ΜΑΧΗ* ηταν απο τα σπουδαια πλοια της νιοτης μου οταν μια εκδρομη (διακοπες) σημαινε δυο μερες στον Σαρωνικο. Μου κανει εντυπωση ποσο αλλαξαν το πλοιο οταν το εκαναν επιβατηγο....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .........Αγοράστηκε το 1959 από τον Ι. Τρίπο, ο οποίος το αγόρασε από μια Βέλγικη εταιρεία η οποία και το όνομαζε ROYAL ALBERT. Τότε μετονομάστηκε κατευθείαν ΜΑΧΗ. ¶ρα ενδιάμεση χρήση του ονόματος ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ δεν επιβεβαιώνεται. 
>  ...


Μερικες πρωτογενεις αναφορες θα αξιζαν εδω. Τι εκανε στο Βελγιο, κλπ. Αλλοιως η εκφραση  "ενδιάμεση χρήση του ονόματος ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ δεν επιβεβαιώνεται" δεν ειναι ορθη.

----------


## Ellinis

To τι έκανε στο Βέλγιο δεν το γνωρίζω Νικόλα. 
Αυτό που ξέρω είναι οτι το υπό Βελγική σημαία πλοίο ROYAL ALBERT πουλήθηκε τον Απρίλιο του 1959 από τη Vermant Scheepvaartondernemingen στον Ιωάννη Τρίπο που το μετονόμασε ΜΑΧΗ.
Αυτά σύμφωνα με το συμβόλαιο αγοροπωλησίας του σκάφους.

Επομένως η εκφραση "ενδιάμεση χρήση του ονόματος ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ δεν επιβεβαιώνεται" ειναι ορθή.

----------


## aegina

Sto afieroma teuxous tou gnwstou periodikou gia to NERAIDA, anaferei oti to MAXH synagwnizontan to NERAIDA.Prwsopika anarwtiemai giati itan stin grammi kai to kainourgio KAMELIA kathws kai to SARWNIS, mipws to ploio den "evgene" sti grammi? Min xexname oti o Trypos efeige me to PINDOS to `64 alla epestrepse to 67 i to 68 me to SOLWNAKI.

----------


## GEOCAL

Όπως σας είχα υποσχεθεί ανεβάζω σήμερα φωτογραφίες του "Εριέττα" όπως είναι σήμερα με το όνομα "Κώστας Λ". Οι φωτογραφίες ανήκουν στον Αιγινήτη καραβολάτρη Γιώργο Μπήτρο, και τις τράβηξε σε πρόσφατο ταξείδι του στην Σπιναλόγκα. Είναι εντυπωσιακό ότι το πλοίο έχει υποστεί ελάχιστες μετατροπές. Μακάρι να το ξαναβλέπαμε συντηρημένο στα νερά της Αίγινας...

Φωτογραφία0064.jpg

Φωτογραφία0065.jpg

Φωτογραφία0067.jpg

Έπεται συνέχεια!

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΣ.ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΣΚΑΦΗ ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ,ΚΑΙ ΣΠΥΡΟΣ (ΑΓ.ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ,ΚΛΠ)ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ  ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΑΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΑΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΓΚΥΡΟΒΟΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΡΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΦΑΛΗΡΟΥ.ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΜΑΡΩΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΦΙΝΑΛΕ ΤΗΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΗΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΕΣΒΗΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΦΡΕΑΤΥΔΑ ΤΡΑΒΟΝΤΑΣ ΒΑΡΚΟΥΛΕΣ ΜΕ ΦΑΝΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΑΝΙΖΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΓΥΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΖΕ Η ΑΦΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΥΡΟΤΕΧΝΗΜΑΤΩΝ.ΜΕΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΝ ΓΥΡΟ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ,ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΒΙΒΑΖΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.Η ΧΑΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ .ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Όπως σας είχα υποσχεθεί ανεβάζω σήμερα φωτογραφίες του "Εριέττα" όπως είναι σήμερα με το όνομα "Κώστας Λ". Οι φωτογραφίες ανήκουν στον Αιγινήτη καραβολάτρη Γιώργο Μπήτρο, και τις τράβηξε σε πρόσφατο ταξείδι του στην Σπιναλόγκα. Είναι εντυπωσιακό ότι το πλοίο έχει υποστεί ελάχιστες μετατροπές. Μακάρι να το ξαναβλέπαμε συντηρημένο στα νερά της Αίγινας...
> Φωτογραφία0064.jpgΦωτογραφία0065.jpgΦωτογραφία0067.jpg
> Έπεται συνέχεια!


Δεν μπορεις να φαντασθεις φιλε ποσο τις χαρηκα τις φωτογραφιες σου.  Δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι το *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ* υπαρχει ακομη!!!!  Στην Σπιναλογκα απο ολα τα μερη... Τι κανει εκει; ...

Bεβαια εχουν γινει μερικες μικρες αλλαγες οπως βλεπουμε και απο την συγκριση των φωτογραφιων του 1952 (!) [http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=50
] με αυτες που ανεβασες. 

Erietta1.jpg

Erietta2.jpg

26 Ιουνιου 1952

19520626 Erietta.jpg

Το πλοιο ξεκινησε ταξιδια στις 20 Ιουλιου 1952!!!

19520722 Erietta.jpg

Και εδω σε μια φωτογραφια στην Σουβαλα Αιγινης γυρω στο 1955 (αυτη αφιερωμενη στον φιλο *nikos1945*)

Erietta?.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φαντάζομαι Νικόλα ότι κάνει ημερήσια επίσκεψη τουριστών στη Σπιναλόγκα από τον ¶γιο Νικόλαο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και εδω σε μια φωτογραφια στην Σουβαλα Αιγινης γυρω στο 1955 (αυτη αφιερωμενη στον φιλο *nikos1945*)
> 
> Erietta?.jpg


 
Mηπως στην τελευταια φωτο ειναι στην περδικα και οχι στην σουβαλα?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κι όμως Ben στη Σουβάλα είναι. Στο αριστερό μέρος φαίνονται και τα λουτρά, και επιπλέον η Πέρδικα είναι επίπεδη και δεν έχει τόσο ψηλό βουνό πίσω της.

----------


## aegina

BEN einai i Souvala sigoura.To ERIETTA meta apo tosa xronia einai mia zwntani anamnisi apo ta palia...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ_
_Σαββατο 28 Μαιου 1966_
Ναυτεμπορικη 28-5- 1966.jpg

----------


## GEOCAL

Φίλοι μου, Χάρηκα πολύ για την ανταπόκριση. Συγκινήθηκα και εγώ πολύ όταν είδα τις φωτογραφίες αυτές. Έπονται και άλλες δύο εκπλήξεις. Αργά σήμερα το βράδυ που θα έχω χρόνο...

----------


## GEOCAL

Εκτός από το Εριέττα, στην Κρήτη υπάρχουν ακόμη ένα από τα γνώριμα παλιά μικρά πλοία του Σαρωνικού: το Έλενα, που διατηρεί το αρχικό του όνομα! Και πάλι οι φωτογραφίες είναι του Γιώργου Μπήτρου.

Φωτογραφία0020.jpg
Φωτογραφία0021.jpg
Φωτογραφία0022.jpg
Φωτογραφία0062.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εκτός από το Εριέττα, στην Κρήτη υπάρχουν ακόμη ένα από τα γνώριμα παλιά μικρά πλοία του Σαρωνικού: το Έλενα, που διατηρεί το αρχικό του όνομα! Και πάλι οι φωτογραφίες είναι του Γιώργου Μπήτρου.
> 
> Φωτογραφία0020.jpg
> Φωτογραφία0021.jpg
> Φωτογραφία0022.jpg
> Φωτογραφία0062.jpg




Απιθανο! Τι αλλο να πω;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ_
> _Σαββατο 28 Μαιου 1966_
> Ναυτεμπορικη 28-5- 1966.jpg



Tο πορθμειο *Βανα*. 22 Ιουλιου 1967

19670722 Vana.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

> Φίλοι μου, Χάρηκα πολύ για την ανταπόκριση. Συγκινήθηκα και εγώ πολύ όταν είδα τις φωτογραφίες αυτές. Έπονται και άλλες δύο εκπλήξεις. Αργά σήμερα το βράδυ που θα έχω χρόνο...


ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΑ.ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΥΠΗΡΞΑΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ (ΣΟΥΒΑΛΑ-ΑΓ.ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΜΑΧΗ*  1962

MAhi.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Εκτός από το Εριέττα, στην Κρήτη υπάρχουν ακόμη ένα από τα γνώριμα παλιά μικρά πλοία του Σαρωνικού: το Έλενα, που διατηρεί το αρχικό του όνομα! Και πάλι οι φωτογραφίες είναι του Γιώργου Μπήτρου.
> 
> Φωτογραφία0020.jpg
> Φωτογραφία0021.jpg
> Φωτογραφία0022.jpg
> Φωτογραφία0062.jpg


Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο  GEOCAL  και τον Κυριο Γιωργο  Μπητρο για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες που μας  χαρισαν!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δεν μπορεις να φαντασθεις φιλε ποσο τις χαρηκα τις φωτογραφιες σου. Δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι το *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ* υπαρχει ακομη!!!! Στην Σπιναλογκα απο ολα τα μερη... Τι κανει εκει; ...
> 
> Bεβαια εχουν γινει μερικες μικρες αλλαγες οπως βλεπουμε και απο την συγκριση των φωτογραφιων του 1952 (!) [http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=50
> ] με αυτες που ανεβασες. 
> 
> Erietta1.jpg
> 
> Erietta2.jpg
> 
> ...


 

Τι κι αν τα χρόνια πέρασαν , αγέρωχη ακόμη ταξιδεύει.

----------


## emmpapad

Δύο λήψεις του ΕΛΕΝΑ.
15-07-2007 Εν πλω Ελούντα-Σπιναλόγκα
06-02-2008 Ηράκλειο , εργασίες καθαρισμού.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

D1000006.JPG

D1010031.JPG

----------


## emmpapad

Εν πλω Σπιναλόγκα-Ελούντα 31-07-2005

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

D1060032.JPG

----------


## nikitas

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ!!!

----------


## esperos

Εδώ  μια  πιο  πρόσφατη  φωτογραφία  του  ΚΩΣΤΑ,  τον  Αύγουστο  του  2009,  λίγο  έξω  από  την  Ελούντα και  μάλλον  σε  παροπλισμό.

ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Λ..jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εν πλω Σπιναλόγκα-Ελούντα 31-07-2005
> 
> ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ
> 
> D1060032.JPG


Οταν ζουσα στην Ελλαδα προ 40 ετων, η Σπιναλογκα ηταν το νησι των λεπρων.  Τι ακριβως υπαρχει εκει τωρα και γιατι χρειαζονται πλοια (και δη τουριστικα) για ταξιδακια εκει;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ*

*Αγιος Δημητριος*:  Μικρο πετρελαιοκινητο ποψ εκανε το δρομολογι Πειραιως−Αιγινης−Μεθανων−Πορου−Υδρας−Ερμιονης−Σπετ  σων στις 7 Ιουνιου 1946 με επεκταση μεχρι Λεωνιδιον!!!


19460607 Argosarwnikos.jpg

----------


## GEOCAL

Και η τρίτη έκπληξη που είχα υποσχεθεί από την Οκτωβριάτικη Σπιναλόγκα, χάρις τον Γιώργο Μπήτρο: Το Δελφίνι Εξπρές αυτούσιο και αναλλοίωτο, και πάντα κακομούτσουνο...

Φωτογραφία0017.jpg
Φωτογραφία0018.jpg

----------


## emmpapad

Κύριε Nicholas Peppas επέτρεψέ μου λίγες καραβολατρικές πληροφορίες για τη νησίδα Καλυδών ή όπως είναι πιό γνωστή Σπιναλόγκα.

Η περιοχή Αγίου Νικολάου (λιμάνι και πρωτεύουσα νομού Λασιθίου) την τουριστική περίοδο δέχεται ικανοποιητικό αριθμό ελληνικών και ξένων κρουαζιερόπλοιων όπου μεταξύ άλλων εκδρομών πραγματοποιούνται και ημερήσιες μίνι κρουαζιέρες στη νησίδα και από το λιμάνι αλλά και από τις περιοχές Ελούντα και λίγο βορειότερα Πλάκα.

Και στις τρεις περιοχές δραστηριοποιούνται περίπου 30 πλοιάρια με προορισμό τη νησίδα με 6 απ' αυτά να υπερβαίνουν το καθένα τα 200 άτομα. Στη νησίδα εκτός από το κάστρο υπάρχουν και τα απομεινάρια των οικιών των ασθενών. Ο συνολικός χρόνος ξενάγησης και περιπάτου περιμετρικά και εντός των τοιχών συχνά υπερβαίνει την μίαμιση ώρα.

Τώρα τελευταία προβάλλεται στην τηλεόραση η σειρά ΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ που λέει την ιστορία των ανθρώπων-ασθενών και των συνθηκών ζωής τους και απ΄ότι βλέπω στα καρνάγια της περιοχής υπάρχει οργασμός εργασιών για επισκευές-νέες κατασκευές πλοιαρίων καθότι υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για αύξηση τουριστών με σκοπό την επίσκεψή τους στη νησίδα.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κύριε Nicholas Peppas επέτρεψέ μου λίγες καραβολατρικές πληροφορίες για τη νησίδα Καλυδών ή όπως είναι πιό γνωστή Σπιναλόγκα.
> 
> .........
> ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ


Ευχαριστω πολυ!  Που να τα ξερω ολα αυτα εχοντας μεινει εκτος χωρας για πανω απο 39 χρονια

----------


## aegina

To DELFINI itan ena yperoxo grigoro ploio enas akourastos ergatis pou exipiretise to Sarwniko gia 20 peripou xronia.Exw kanei polla taxidia me auto apo kai pros Aigina alla kai Poro.To thymamai na kanei to prwino dromologio apo Poro pros Peirea mesw Methana kai Aigina.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> To DELFINI itan ena yperoxo grigoro ploio enas akourastos ergatis pou exipiretise to Sarwniko gia 20 peripou xronia.Exw kanei polla taxidia me auto apo kai pros Aigina alla kai Poro.To thymamai na kanei to prwino dromologio apo Poro pros Peirea mesw Methana kai Aigina.


Παράλληλα είχε δρομολογηθεί και το μεγαλύτερο "αδελφάκι" το ΜΑΝΙΑ EXPRESS το οποίο είχε πάνω και κάτω μεγαλύτερο σαλόνι και ήταν δρομολογημένο στη γραμμή Πόρου-Ύδρας-Ερμιόνης-Σπετσών. Αυτό όμως δεν έμεινε πολύ καιρό στη γραμμή γιατί πουλήθηκε το 1983 στο Ιράν και έφυγε.



πηγή faktaomfartyg

----------


## emmpapad

Κυρίες και κύριοι το σκάφος μας αναχωρεί για Αίγινα-Μέθανα-Πόρο και σαν
εξπρές που είμαστε πεταγόμαστε και στη νήσο Χρυσή για μπάνιο.

Ξεβαμένα παλαιά και νέα δρομολόγια του πλοίου που απο το φθινόπωρο
του 2004 βρίσκεται παρετημένο στη νέα μαρίνα Αγίου Νικολάου.

ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ

----------


## aegina

To MANIA einai ena ploio pou fotografies spania vlepoume.Sto site tou souidou yparxoun dyo kai mia alli pou eixe anevasei o Esperos sto thema tou limaniou tou Pirea.Edw tha eithela na pw oti to MANIA tin teleutaia tou xronia ( kalokairi tou `82 ) ekane kai dromologia pros Aigina me synexeia pros Methana,Poro,Ydra.Eixa taxideupsei apo Aigina pros Poro se apogeumatino dromologio.To deutero kai teleutaio taxidi me to Mania itan to xeimwna tou `82 pros Aigina.O souidos anaferei oti anike stin ABYES opws kai to DELFINI,opoios xerei perissotera as mas pei.Pantos sta prwta xronia to ploio den pigene Aigina kai thymamai oti itan ektos tis koinopraxeias.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτποσταλ του λιμανιου του Πειραιως.
Καπως διαφορετικη γωνια απο την αλλη της πολυ γνωστης μας καρτποσταλ

Στον φιλο _nikos1945_

Απο το Τουρκικο  http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/

Piraeus.jpg
Piraeus0.jpg
Nautilos.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Καρτποσταλ του λιμανιου του Πειραιως.
> Καπως διαφορετικη γωνια απο την αλλη της πολυ γνωστης μας καρτποσταλ
> Και διακρινεται ξεκαθαρα ο περιφημος *ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ*
> 
> Στον φιλο _nikos1945_
> 
> Απο το Τουρκικο http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/
> 
> Piraeus.jpg
> ...


Νικόλα, έχω μπερδευτεί. Δεν είναι αυτός ο Ναυτίλος με το πράσινο χρώμα?



Η είναι αυτός?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> To MANIA einai ena ploio pou fotografies spania vlepoume.Sto site tou souidou yparxoun dyo kai mia alli pou eixe anevasei o Esperos sto thema tou limaniou tou Pirea.Edw tha eithela na pw oti to MANIA tin teleutaia tou xronia ( kalokairi tou `82 ) ekane kai dromologia pros Aigina me synexeia pros Methana,Poro,Ydra.Eixa taxideupsei apo Aigina pros Poro se apogeumatino dromologio.To deutero kai teleutaio taxidi me to Mania itan to xeimwna tou `82 pros Aigina.O souidos anaferei oti anike stin ABYES opws kai to DELFINI,opoios xerei perissotera as mas pei.Pantos sta prwta xronia to ploio den pigene Aigina kai thymamai oti itan ektos tis koinopraxeias.


Έτσι είναι φίλε aegina. Ήταν εκτός κοινοπραξίας, ανήκε στην ίδια εταιρία και είχε τα ίδια χρώματα με το Δελφίνι Express, και συνήθως δεν έπιανε Αίγινα αλλά το πρώτο λιμάνι ήταν ο Πόρος.

----------


## aegina

File ANNA MARIA den einai mono diaforetika ploia alla oi fotografies exoun kai kapoia xronia diafora...Auto fenetai giati to " prasino NAYTILOS " einai apo foto arxes dekaeteias `60.Sti deuteri to "ble NAYTILOS " teli i arxes `70 ( yparxei to AIGINA kai to AVRA ).Oso gia to MANIA efyge tin anoixi tou `83.

----------


## Ellinis

Και εγώ νομίζω οτι είναι δυο διαφορετικά πλοία.

Για το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ να αναφέρουμε οτι ήταν μετασκευή από περιπολικό τύπου Fairmile ναυπηγημένο για τις ανάγκες του β' παγκόσμιου πολέμου. Μετά τον πόλεμο αρκετά πουλήθηκαν για εμπορική χρήση και ορισμένα ταξιδεύουν και σήμερα ως γιοτ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για να ξεκαθαρίσω και εγώ φίλοι Ellinis και aegina, είχα την εντύπωση ότι ανακαλύψαμε ότι το πράσινο πλοίο ήταν το Ναυτίλος (αυτό που θυμάμαι και εγώ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά την δεκαετία του 60) και όχι το μπλε. Έχω καταλάβει σωστά?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σωστα Αλεξανδρε

Μηπως θυμασαι η παντοφλα  Βανα τι σινιαλο ειχε?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, έχω μπερδευτεί. Δεν είναι αυτός ο Ναυτίλος με το πράσινο χρώμα?
> 
> Η είναι αυτός?



Λαθος μου φιλε... Της Σαλαμινας ειναι

----------


## aegina

Ki edw eimai xamenos:Poso sigouro einai oti to onoma enos ek twn dyo einai NAYTILOS?Edeixa tis fotografies ston adelfo mou ( pou einai megalyteros ) kai thymatai ena periergou xromatos ploio alla ti dekaeteia tou `70 pou araze sta ploia gia Paloukia,Koulouri.Edw tha ithela na parakalesw tous modereitors an stin enotita gia ta ploia tou sarwnikou na mboun kai oi pantofles tis Aiginas.Akoma mipws tha prepei na kanoume mia anakaifalewsi gia to pote kai poia ploia ypirxan sto Sarwniko apo to `50 ws simera?Kai mia erwtisi :Razz: ote to BANA efyge apo ti grammi?Egw den to thymamai ( ok eimai mikros ) alla den exei emfanistei fotografia tou pote.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ki edw eimai xamenos:Poso sigouro einai oti to onoma enos ek twn dyo einai NAYTILOS?Edeixa tis fotografies ston adelfo mou ( pou einai megalyteros ) kai thymatai ena periergou xromatos ploio alla ti dekaeteia tou `70 pou araze sta ploia gia Paloukia,Koulouri.Edw tha ithela na parakalesw tous modereitors an stin enotita gia ta ploia tou sarwnikou na mboun kai oi pantofles tis Aiginas.Akoma mipws tha prepei na kanoume mia anakaifalewsi gia to pote kai poia ploia ypirxan sto Sarwniko apo to `50 ws simera?Kai mia erwtisiote to BANA efyge apo ti grammi?Egw den to thymamai ( ok eimai mikros ) alla den exei emfanistei fotografia tou pote.


Ο καλός φίλος μας Nicholas Peppas έχει προνοήσει και έχει κάνει μία πολύ καλή δουλειά με την σύνοψη όλων των μεταπολεμικών πλοίων του Σαρωνικού εδώ: http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=30749&page=24

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλεξανδρε μηπως θυμασαι την παντοφλα Βανα?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Την θυμάμαι Γιώργο αλλά δυστυχώς αμυδρά. Περισσότερο θυμάμαι το Σολωνάκι ΙΙ με το οποίο έχω ταξιδέψει παρά το Βάνα. Νομίζω άλλωστε ότι δεν έμεινε για καιρό στην γραμμή.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αυτη η παντοφλα ποια ειναι? φωτογραφημενη στο λιμανι του Πειραια απο τον Peter Stafford  το 1969_
Piraeus 1969  Photo Peter Stafford.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μπορεί να είναι Γιώργο, μπορεί όμως να είναι και η παντόφλα Ελλάς.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλεξανδρε η Ελλας θυμαμαι ειχε δυο φουγαρα

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Η τσιμινιέρα πάντως είναι χαρακτηριστική για την αναγνώριση του πλοίου. Αν η φωτογραφία δεν ήταν υπερφωτισμένη (κλασσικό χαρακτηριστικό του Stafford) θα φαινόταν το όνομα στην πρύμη. Μπορεί και να είναι το Σολωνάκι ΙΙ. Μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση το ότι ενώ ο κόσμος κρέμεται κυριολεκτικά από τα ρέλια σαν τσαμπιά από σταφύλια, ο χώρος των αυτοκινήτων είναι άδειος. Σαν... δαιμόνιος ντετέκτιβ με βάζει σε σκέψεις μήπως είναι ένα από τα Βάνα ή Σολωνάκι ΙΙ που έκαναν την γραμμή Πόρο-Ύδρα-Ερμιόνη-Σπέτσες όπου κυρίως στον Πόρο μόνο ξεφόρτωναν αυτοκίνητα γιατί στην Ύδρα και Σπέτσες δεν ξεφόρτωναν. Λες?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλεξανδρε δεν ειναι το Σολωνακι ΙΙ

----------


## aegina

Tote einai to AGIA KYRIAKH, oso gia to SOLONAKI pote efyge apo ti grammi? Pantos sigouro einai oti vouliakse stin Kerkira.To AG.KYRIAKH ypirxe sti grammi mexri arxes dekaeteias `70 apodeiksi kapoies foto tou Nikola merikes selides pou anaferontai gia tin exodo tou Pasxa tou `72.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε aegina, αν θυμάμαι καλά το Σολωνάκι ΙΙ δεν πρέπει να κράτησε πάνω από 2 χρόνια στον Σαρωνικό. Εγώ ταξίδεψα μαζί του τον Μάρτιο του 1968 πηγαίνοντας προς Ύδρα για το τριήμερο της 25ης Μαρτίου, με πολύ μπότζι λόγω νοτιάδων και ήταν το καινούργιο στη γραμμή, και το θυμάμαι έντονα το καλοκαίρι της ίδιας χρονιάς. Για το 1969 δεν νομίζω ότι υπήρχε στη γραμμή το καλοκαίρι. ¶λλωστε επειδή πήγαινε μέχρι Σπέτσες με ταχύτητα σαφώς μικρότερη των συμβατικών πλοίων της γραμμής και επιπλέον δεν ξεφόρτωνε αυτοκίνητα σε Ύδρα και Σπέτσες δεν νομίζω να ήταν ανταγωνιστικό. Όταν δε είχε θάλασσα ιδίως κοντά στα Τσελεβίνια χόρευε γερά...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Οποτε ειναι μαλλον το Αγ.Κυριακη με λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες να ειναι το Βανα?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Γιώργο δεν νομίζω ότι αποκλείουμε να είναι το Βάνα ούτε ο φίλος aegina είναι σίγουρος ότι είναι το Αγ. Κυριακή. Μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να μας λύσει το μυστήριο. Μήπως να μεταφέρεις την φωτογραφία στο θέμα του κουϊζ αναγνώρισης πλοίων?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αυτο θα κανω Αλεξανδρε

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Αυτη η παντοφλα ποια ειναι? φωτογραφημενη στο λιμανι του Πειραια απο τον Peter Stafford  το 1969_
> Piraeus 1969  Photo Peter Stafford.jpg



Να προσθεσω και εγω τις δικες μου παρατηρησεις.
1.    Δεν ειναι το *ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ* (κοιταξτε φωτο εδω απο http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1803&thid=9100 εκτος αν το ειχαν αλλαξει το πορθμειο μετα τον Απριλιο 1970
AK.jpg
2.    Δεν ειναι το *ΒΑΝΑ* που ηταν ενα μικροτερο πορθμειο με πιο πολυ ανοικτο χωρο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Nicholas αυτη η παντοφλα που φαινεται απεναντι ειναι η ΑΦΑΙΑ
Στο φιλμακι στα 03.49 μας διχνει το ΑΦΑΙΑ και στο 03.52-03.53 το Αγ.Κυριακη

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Αυτη η παντοφλα ποια ειναι? φωτογραφημενη στο λιμανι του Πειραια απο τον Peter Stafford το 1969_
> Piraeus 1969  Photo Peter Stafford.jpg


_Τελικα με την βοηθεια του φιλου Ben Bruce η απορια μας ελυθη η παντοφλα ειναι η__ Αγ. Κυριακη_ _και ισως  το_ _ετος της φωτογραφιας να ειναι το 1971_

----------


## PIANOMAN

Για τη παντοφλα του TSS APOLLON,το μονο απο αυτα που αναγραφετε πιο πανω, θα μπορουσε να ειναι το αγια κυριακη. Απο αυτη τη προσφατη φωτο του που δουλευει στην Ιταλια ακομη, φαινεται πως μοιαζουν, και οι μικροδιαφορες-μικρομετασκευες ειναι πιθανες μετα απο τοσα χρονια. Οι γενικες γραμμες-αναλογιες του πλοιου δειχνουν ιδιες.Αποκλειω παντως ολα τα αλλα καθως τα γνωριζω καλα σε οποιαδηποτε φαση της ζωης τους στο σαρωνικο, και ουδεμια σχεση εχουν(ελλας που δεν μετασκευαστηκε ποτε και σολωνακι κλπ)με τη παραπανω παντοφλα. Μπραβο παντως για τη σπανια φωτο που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας φιλε!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε PIANOMAN ειναι η Αγια Κυριακη

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Διαφημιστικη καταχωρηση στην εφημεριδα ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ τον Ιουνιο του 1968_
DSCN8320.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *
> ΜΑΧΗ: 
> ...........*
> 
> Εν πρωτοις μια ωραια καρτα του *ΜΑΧΗ* στην Αιγινα.
> 
> Mahi2.jpg
> 
> ........


Και μια αλλη ωραια καρτποσταλ του *ΜΑΧΗ* στην Αιγινα. Αυτη απο την συλλογη μου

Aegina Mahi.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*ΠΙΝΔΟΣ - ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ - ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ*

ΟΙ ΘΡΥΛΟΙ


ΠΙΝΔΟΣ 1962


ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ 1965


ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ 1963


<ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ> η ηλεκ/κή εφ/δα του Σαρωνικού
http://www.tokanali.gr/old_photos/karavia.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Για οσους διαβασαν και ειδαν το ωραιο πλανο του *Αιγινα* οπως το ανεβασε ο _Τοξοτης_, θα ηθελα να τους δειξω μια αλλη *Αιγινα* του... 1898 εδω!
> 
> 
> Aegina 1960.jpg 18980914 Aegina.jpg


 
Μήπως αυτή η ΑΙΓΙΝΑ του 1898 έχει σχέσει με την παρακάτω ΑΙΓΙΝΑ

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...57&name=Aegina

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdff...me=30a0057.pdf

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μήπως αυτή η ΑΙΓΙΝΑ του 1898 έχει σχέσει με την παρακάτω ΑΙΓΙΝΑ
> 
> http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...57&name=Aegina
> 
> http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdff...me=30a0057.pdf


Φιλε Αντωνη

Το θεμα μας εφαγε πολυ καιρο να το αναλυσουμε μια και τα παλια αρχεια ηταν ελλειπη.   Τελικα, μπορεις να δεις τι βρηκαμε διαβαζοντας αυτα

Το *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* της Ατμοπλοιας Πεππα   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82780

Το *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* (και *ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ* και *ΒΑΝΑ*) της Ατμοπλοιας Γκικα   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74573

N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ERIETTA and SPYROS (later renamed AG.NEKTARIOS) were both build in Sweden, yard unknown to me.
> 
> ..............


*ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΟΥΗΔΙΑ*

Λιγα ξερουμε για το πλοιο *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ* (και το αδελφο του *ΣΠΥΡΟΣ/ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ*) στην Σουηδια. Προσφατα ειχα μια ωραια αλληλογραφια σχετικα με το Σουηδικο πλοιο *POLHEM* (ελληνικο *ΜΕΣΣΑΡΙΑ* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65232) με τον Σουηδο φιλο Andreas H&#228;glund που μολις εγινε μελος του nautilia.gr με το ονομα _andha977_.  Αυτη η συνεργασια οδηγησε στην  ανακαλυψη του ναυπηγειου και αλλων στοιχειων αυτου του πλοιου και αλλων Σουηδικων πλοιων των Ελληνικων θαλασσων (παραδειγματος χαριν, της Σουηδικης ιστοριας του δικου μας *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* που ηταν πιο γνωστο στην Σουηδια σαν το *MARTSTRANDSFJORDEN*  (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=126353) καθως και των *RONNEBY (ΕΦΦΗ*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=223) και *S&#214;DERN (ΘΗΡΑ* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=125861).

Τα  *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ* και  *ΣΠΥΡΟΣ* ναυπηγηθηκαν απο τα ναυπηγεια  Gustafsson & Anderssons varv AB (http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustafs...rsson_Varvs_AB), της πολεως Liding&#246;. Τα ναυπηγεια εχουν το ονομα  Boghammar Marin AB σημερα. Ωραια θεματα για την ιστορια αυτου του ναυπηγειου θα βρειτε εδω  http://www.bogbat.se/Sve-Batar.html.




> *V&#196;LKOMMEN TILL BOGHAMMAR VETERANB&#197;TAR*
> 
> "Gustafsson & Andersson Varvs AB" startade sin verksamhet i slutet av 1800-talet i ett inhyrt utrymme i en tobakslada vid G&#246;tgatan i Stockholm. De tv&#229; br&#246;derna Anders Gustafsson (f. 1869 i S&#246;derb&#228;rke, Kopparbergs l&#228;n) och Reinhold Andersson (f. 1872 i S&#246;derb&#228;rke, Kopparbergs l&#228;n) byggde d&#228;r p&#229; sena kv&#228;llar och n&#228;tter en segelb&#229;t ritad av en god v&#228;n, C.G Pettersson. B&#229;ten blev en succ&#233; och s&#229;ldes med god vinst.
> 
> 1907 best&#228;mde sig de tv&#229; br&#246;derna f&#246;r att sluta p&#229; Finnboda varv och hyrde mark vid Klara strand mitt emot Karlbergs slott. D&#228;r byggde den en lokal och startade b&#229;ttillverkning. Archimedes Utombordsmotorer hade vid denna tid kommit ut p&#229; marknaden i Sverige och de tv&#229; br&#246;derna gjorde en &#246;verenskommelse med Archimedes som gick ut p&#229; att de skulle f&#246;rse dem med l&#228;mpliga b&#229;tar till sina motorer. S&#229; under ett par &#229;rs tid byggde br&#246;derna fler &#228;n hundratalet b&#229;tar om &#229;ret. Vid 1913 tyckte Stockholms stad att varvet v&#228;xte f&#246;r fort s&#229; de sa upp hyresavtalet f&#246;r avflyttning inom ett &#229;r med motiveringen "Inga b&#229;tar skall skr&#228;pa ner klara Sj&#246;s str&#228;nder". Idag &#228;r d&#228;r en av v&#228;rldens st&#246;rsta anhopning av b&#229;tar.
> 
> Br&#246;derna k&#246;pte ett par stora tomter p&#229; Sk&#228;rs&#228;tra, s&#246;dra Liding&#246;. H&#228;r byggdes varvslokaler upp och b&#229;tbyggandet &#229;terupptogs. Under 1921-32 hyrde f&#246;retaget "Gustafsson & Andersson" ut sin varvsbyggnad till Svenska Aero AB. Det var flygpionj&#228;rerna Svenska Aero AB som l&#228;t tillverka sin flygplan vid varvet. H&#228;r byggdes nu bland annat sj&#246;spaningsplan f&#246;r svenska marinen, liksom det p&#229; sin tid ryktbara jaktflygplanet Jaktfalken. Svenska Aero AB byggde ett hundratal flygplan till de svenska, estniska och litauiska f&#246;rsvarsmakterna. Bolaget s&#229;ldes sedan till ASJA i Link&#246;ping. Dessa tv&#229; gick sedan ihop till Svenska Aeroplan AB, mest k&#228;nt som SAAB.
> 
> 1924 &#229;terupptog "Gustafsson & Andersson Varvs AB" sitt b&#229;tbyggande och byggde lustjakter &#229;t n&#229;gra av landets rikaste m&#229;n. D&#228;r byggdes lyxb&#229;tar &#229;t m&#228;n som Torsten Kreuger, Electrolux grundare Axel Wenner-Gren samt LM Ericsson. Seasong och Stella Marina var tv&#229; spektakul&#228;ra b&#229;tar som byggdes &#229;t bokf&#246;rl&#228;ggaren Erik &#197;kerlund 1924 respektive 1927. Seasong var Sveriges snabbaste b&#229;t under flera &#229;r p&#229; 1920-talet och blev mycket framg&#229;ngsrik med en l&#229;ng rad segrar i olika t&#228;vlingar. B&#229;ten var 8,4 x 2,0 m och var en relativt tung b&#229;t. Den v&#228;gde 2300 kg i fullt trim med fyllda tankar och tv&#229; personer ombord. Motorn var en Hall-Scott med 13,5 liter cylindervolym och 200 hk, vilket gav b&#229;ten en fart av 42 knop. B&#229;ten totalf&#246;rst&#246;rdes vid en varvsbrand 1953. P&#229; den tiden ritade legendariska b&#229;tkonstrukt&#246;rer som C.G Petterson, Gideon Forslund och Ruben &#214;stlund flera av b&#229;tarna som byggdes p&#229; varvet. &#196;ven exklusiva b&#229;tar byggda p&#229; andra varv sk&#246;ttes regelbundet av *"Gustafsson & Andersson Varvs AB"* och vinterf&#246;rvarades d&#228;r.


Εδω το νεοτευκτο _ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ_ του Γιαννη Λατση κατα την αφιξη του στον Πειραια (οπου το ονομα του ηταν γραμμενο απο την Σουηδια σαν  *ΕΡΡΙΕΤΤΑ* ) και μετα την ημερα των εγκαινιων του στον Πειραια, στις 15 Ιουλιου 1952.

E.jpg


Στην προσπαθεια μου να ανακαλυψω κατι μοναδικο για το πλοιο αυτο απο τις ημερες του στην Σουηδια εμαθα οτι:
1.    το ονομα του ηταν εξ αρχης *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ*, το ονομα της γυναικας του Γιαννη Λατση (της Εριεττας Τσουκαλα), και
2.    οταν ναυπηγηθηκε στο  Liding&#246;,  το ναυπηγειο  Boghammar Marin / Gustafsson & Anderssons varv AB   ναυπηγησε και δυο αλλα παρομοια πλοια, το *R&#214;DL&#214;GA* ( *HAVSVINDEN* http://www.skargardsbatar.se/havsvinden_1951/) και το *BJ&#214;RN&#214;N* http://www.skargardsbatar.se/bjornon_1951/ , που (αν μπορειτε να το φαντασθειτε) και αυτα υπαρχουν ακομη την Σουηδια!

Αν εχετε καιρο θα ηθελα πολυ να παρακολουθησετε αυτο το σπανιο βιντεο απο το 1951 που δειχνει πως ξεκινησε το  *R&#214;DL&#214;GA* .  Ειναι σαν να βλεπετε το *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ*!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vag_0...layer_embedded    Το πλοιο αυτο ηταν φτιαγμενο απο αλουμινιο, ειχε μηκος 25 μετρων, πλατος 5,16 μετρων, μια μηχανη  Scania  600 ιππων και ταχυτητα 16,5 κομβων. Επαιρνε 145 επιβατες και φτιαχτηκε για την μικρη ατμοπλοια  _Tr&#228;lhavets Rederi AB_ του  &#197;kersberga

R1.jpg

1234.jpg
5678.jpg
9101.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΤΟ* *ΣΠΥΡΟΣ/ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΟΥΗΔΙΑ*

*ΣΠΥΡΟΣ/ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ* του Γ. Λατση (1952−1988, 109 τοννοι, 16 κομβοι, μικρο Σουηδικο πλοιο). 

Λιγα ξερουμε για το πλοιο *ΣΠΥΡΟΣ/ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ* στην Σουηδια. Το *ΣΠΥΡΟΣ* ναυπηγηθηκε στα ναυπηγεια  Gustafsson & Anderssons varv AB (http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustafs...rsson_Varvs_AB), της πολεως Liding&#246;. Τα ναυπηγεια εχουν το ονομα  Boghammar Marin AB σημερα. 

Το πολυαγαπημενο αυτο πλοιαριο ηταν το πρωην *ΣΠΥΡΟΣ* και ανηκε στον Γιαννη Λατση. Αυτο και το   *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ* παραγγελθηκαν και φτιαχτηκαν ειδικα για την Τουριστικη Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος και για ταξιδια στον Σαρωνικο. Εφθασε εδω απο την Σουηδια στις 3 Ιουλιου 1952 και ακομη σκεφτομαι πως ενα τοσο μικρο πλοιο περασε τις θυελλες του Σκαγγερακη, της Βορειου Θαλασσης, της Μαγχης, και ιδιως του Βισκαικου και των θαλασσων γυρω απο τις Βαλεαριδες νησους, εστω και αν το ταξιδι αυτο εγινε νταλα καλοκαιρι. 

AN kata.jpg

Το *ΣΠΥΡΟΣ* το βρισκουμε σε πολλα δρομολογια επι δυο χρονια απο τις 23/8/1952 μεχρι τις 24/6/1954. Την εποχη εκεινη πηγαινε οχι μονο στην Αιγινα αλλα και πιο μακρυα, συχνα μεχρι την Υδρα και τις Σπετσες! Αλλαξε ονομα σε *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ* το 1956. Τοτε αρχισε να κανει περισσοτερο δρομολογια Πειραιως−Αιγινης αλλα επισης και μικρα ταξιδια στην Σουβαλα και Αγια Μαρινα. Μερικες φορες το βλεπουμε και σε βραδυνες κρουαζιερες η ακομη και σε ταξιδακια μεχρι την Φανερωμενη της Σαλαμινος. Συνεχισε κατ∍ αυτο τον τροπο μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβριο 1957. Μετα το ξεχειμωνιασμα, το 1958 το βαλανε στην γραμμη του Αργολικου, ξεκινωντας απο το Ναυπλιο, προς Αστρος, Σπετσες, και Υδρα, π.χ. στις 29/7/1958, 12/8/1958, και 14/8/1958. 

AN0.jpg

Ag Nektarios in Aegina.jpg

Nektarios6.jpg

Απο το 1959, επιστρεφει στον Πειραια και κανει δρομολογια στην Αιγινα, Σουβαλα και Αγια Μαρινα (π.χ., 12/8/1959 , 10/8/1960, 23/11/1963, 8/8/1965, 21/8/1965, και 14/8/1966 ). Υποθετω οτι συνεχισε αυτα τα δρομολογια και στην δεκαετια του 1970, παρ οτι δεν εχω στοιχεια μια και εφυγα τοτε για την Αμερικη... 

Αργοτερα, εμφανιστηκε με νεο ονομα (και κιτρινο χρωμα) σαν *ΝΗΡΕΥΣ* και εκανε ταξιδια σε πολλα μερη, ακομη και στην Κρητη. Διαβαστε εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=33881 Μας εφυγε το 1988.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Αγ. Νεκτάριος την δεκαετία του 60 εκτός από τα τοπικά δρομολόγια της Αίγινας, έκανε και έκτακτα δρομολόγια charter ναυλωμένο από γραφεία ή οργανώσεις προς Πόρο και Ύδρα σαν ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα, εξ' ου και η φωτογραφία του στην Ύδρα παραπάνω.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> *ΠΙΝΔΟΣ - ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ - ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ*
> 
> ΟΙ ΘΡΥΛΟΙ
> 
> ΠΙΝΔΟΣ 1962
> 
> ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ 1965
> 
> ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ 1963
> ...


Θα διαψεύσω την ηλεκτρονική εφημερίδα ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ για την χρονολογία της φωτογραφίας του Νεράϊδα. Παρατηρώντας την φωτογραφία είναι εμφανής η μετατροπή που έγινε το 1970 όπου άλλαξε ρόλο από ακτοπλοϊκό σε ημερήσιο κρουαζιερόπλοιο, με το κλείσιμο των ανοικτών πλαϊνών περαντζάδων με ορθογώνια παράθυρα όπως της φωτογραφίας. Συνεπώς η φωτογραφία πάρθηκε μετά την μετασκευή του 1970.

----------


## aegina

Akrivws i foto tou KAMELIA einai teli dekaeteias `70 .I BOGHAMMAR exei ftiaxei kai ta DELFINI & MANIA EXPRESS,exei eidikotita sta alouminenia skafi , kataskeuazei kai polemika skafi.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Akrivws i foto tou KAMELIA einai teli dekaeteias `70 .I BOGHAMMAR exei ftiaxei kai ta DELFINI & MANIA EXPRESS,exei eidikotita sta alouminenia skafi , kataskeuazei kai polemika skafi.


Για να καταλάβω , εκτός της ημερομηνίας του ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ που είναι λάθος , είναι λάθος και η ημερομηνία που αναγράφεται για το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ ????

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητοί  φίλοι  πιστεύω  να  έχετε  αντιληφθεί  ότι  σήμερα  χάρις  στο  internet  οι  φωτογραφίες,  όπως  και  τόσα  άλλα  πράγματα,  άγονται  και  φέρονται  από  την  μία  ιστοσελίδα  στην  άλλη.
Εγώ  μπορώ  να  σας  διαβεβαιώσω  λοιπόν  ότι  η  φωτογραφία  του  ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ  έχει  ημερομηνία  3  Αυγούστου  1982!

----------


## aegina

Einai sto prwino dromologio kai erxetai apo Aigina pros Pirea.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΤΟ* *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ*του Γ. Λατση (1952−1988, 109 τοννοι, 16 κομβοι, μικρο Σουηδικο πλοιο). 

Piraeus.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια φωτο.Αν κρινουμε απο καποια αυτοκινητα η φωτο ειναι μετα το 1963

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Πίνδος έχει αποκτήσει την τελευταία μορφή του με την νέα τσιμινιέρα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Tο πορθμειο *Βανα*. 22 Ιουλιου 1967
> 
> 19670722 Vana.jpg


Να και το ΜΑΝΤΑΛΕΝΑ που αναφέρεται εδώ σε δική μου φωτογραφία του 1967 στην Ύδρα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να και το ΜΑΝΤΑΛΕΝΑ που αναφέρεται εδώ σε δική μου φωτογραφία του 1967 στην Ύδρα.



Εισαι απιθανος!

----------


## stiliano

Διαβεβαίωσέ μας!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Διαβεβαίωσέ μας!


Ήταν το πρώτο σκάφος ξύλινης κατασκευής που συνέδεε την Ύδρα με το Hydra Beach του Κωνσταντινίδη (του γνωστού αρχιτέκτονα που έκανε τα περισσότερα ξενοδοχεία ΞΕΝΙΑ σε όλη την Ελλάδα την δεκαετία του 60) στην ακτή Πλέπι Ερμιονίδας απέναντι από την Ύδρα. Θυμάμαι ιδιοκτήτες ήταν τρία αδέλφια οι οποίοι διαχειριζόντουσαν και το δημοτικό πλοίο-υδροφόρα ΥΔΡΑ που έφερνε πόσιμο νερό από την Πελοπόννησο στην Ύδρα. Την επόμενη χρονιά, 1968, κατασκευάστηκε άλλο ένα ξύλινο κλειστού τύπου με παράθυρα, το ΕΡΩΣ.

----------


## aegina

File ANNA MARIA ena megalo euxaristw gia to yliko pou mas prosfereis.

----------


## τοξοτης

Ερώτηση προς τον φίλο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA που με τα ωραία που μας παρουσιάζει φαίνεται γνώστης της περιοχής.

Να ρωτήσω λοιπόν : το πιο κάτω σκάφος που βρήκα τυχαία έχει σχέση με την περιοχή (λόγω όνοματος ) ή είναι άσχετο-τυχαίο

*ΥΔΡΑΚΙ*
Hydraki-01.jpg 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ydraki-01.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βρισκομαστε στον Πειραια και καλο ειναι να μας πει κανεις πια πλοια φαινονται εδω... Ποιο ειναι αυτο το *Αγιος Νεκταριος*; Φυσικα οχι του Λατση

Απο το ενθετο Επτα Ημερες της Καθημερινης, 30 Απριλιου 1995 στο θεμα "Ιστορικη πορεια του Πειραια"


Pir4.jpg

----------


## aegina

Prokeitai gia to AG.NEKTARIOS B pou ekane SOUVALA-AG.MARINA.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ερώτηση προς τον φίλο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA που με τα ωραία που μας παρουσιάζει φαίνεται γνώστης της περιοχής.
> 
> Να ρωτήσω λοιπόν : το πιο κάτω σκάφος που βρήκα τυχαία έχει σχέση με την περιοχή (λόγω όνοματος ) ή είναι άσχετο-τυχαίο
> 
> *ΥΔΡΑΚΙ*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ydraki-01.html


Φίλε Τοξότη, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι δεν γνωρίζω το εικονιζόμενο. Πάντως, αν ήταν στην Ύδρα θα το γνώριζα, συνεπώς παρόλο που φέρει αυτό το όνομα δεν ήταν υδρέϊκο. Το Κ πιθανόν να είναι Κιτσολάκης (Κιτσολάκης Lines).

----------


## aegina

Den nomizw to K na einai KITSOLAKIS auto itan kapoio allo pou pigenai sto Agistri,epeiseis itan diaforetiko apo auto tis fotografias.I foto den nomizw na einai stin Ydra alla oute kan sto Sarwniko.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ο Κιτσολάκης φίλε Αίγινα είχε κατά καιρούς 2-3 διαφορετικά καραβάκια. Τα θυμάμαι όταν ερχόντουσαν στην Ύδρα ναυλωμένα με εκδρομείς από την Αίγινα ή άλλα λιμάνια του Σαρωνικού.

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΑΡΗ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΟΙ ΛΑΤΣΙΔΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΥΟ Ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ.Ο ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ ΤΟ ΡΕΝΕΤΤΑ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ΠΡΩΙΝ ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΛΑΤΣΗ . ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Tο *Ελενα* και το *Μαρινα* 1960 στην *Αγια Μαρινα* της Αιγινης την δεκαετια του 1960. http://www.flickr.com/photos/prerows...n/photostream/

AM1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ* στον Σαρωνικο!  19 Ιουνιου 1958

19580619 Aegeaon.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το *ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ* στον Σαρωνικο! 19 Ιουνιου 1958
> 
> 19580619 Aegeaon.jpg


Μην σε ξενίζει Νικόλα. Όπως γράφω και αλλού, το Αιγαίον στα τέλη του 50 και μέχρι το 1965 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) που αντικατεστάθηκε από το Ηλέκτρα, έκανε μικρές κρουαζιέρες στον Σαρωνικό. Την εποχή εκείνη έκανε διήμερη Σάββατο μεσημέρι-Δευτέρα πρωϊ Υδρα-Δήλο-Μύκονο, και Δευτέρα απόγευμα με Σάββατο πρωί έκανε 5ήμερη κρουαζιέρα με Δήλο- Μύκονο- Ρόδο-Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη. Το θυμάμαι κάθε Σάββατο απόγευμα, τα καλοκαίρια αρχές της δεκαετίας 60, να φτάνει στην Ύδρα μαζί με το Σεμίραμις της Ηπειρωτικής και το Ρομάντικα του Χανδρή.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το φιλμακι της ΕΟΑ ειναι απο τον Ιανουαριο 1967 και λεγεται "Μικρή κρουαζιέρα στα νησιά μας".  http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...482&thid=13977 Περιλαμβανει:
1. Αθήνα, Πειραιάς
2. Αίγινα
3. Ρόδος
4. Σκιάθος
5. Λευκάδα
6. Μύκονος

Στην πραγματικοτητα ομως ειναι ενα συναντημα μιας σειρας γνωστων πλοιων του Αργοσαρωνικο και αλλων περιοχων της εποχης εκεινης (μονον προ 45 ετων!). Για να δουμε ποσα θα βρουν οι φιλοι

A.jpg
B.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα, εγώ διακρίνω στην κάτω φωτογραφία από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά τα Σαρωνίς, Εριέττα, Ύδρα, Λητώ, Λητώ, Υδρα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, εγώ διακρίνω στην κάτω φωτογραφία από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά τα Σαρωνίς, Εριέττα, Ύδρα, Λητώ, Λητώ, Υδρα.


Εισαι απιθανος. Βρηκες ακομη και το φουγαρο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αλεξανδρε  στην δευτερη εικονα ειναι το Αγ.Νεκταριος

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αλεξανδρε στην δευτερη εικονα ειναι το Αγ.Νεκταριος


Έχεις δίκιο Γιώργο. Η κεκτημένη ταχύτητα βλέπεις....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Έχεις δίκιο Γιώργο. Η κεκτημένη ταχύτητα βλέπεις....


_ Ειμαι σιγουρος Αλεξανδρε!   Διοτι   στα σκαρια του Αργοσαρωνικου (και οχι μονο)      εισαι ο Μετρ του ειδους!!!   _

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παντως πρεπει να παραδεχτειτε οτι βλεποντας αυτα τα φιλμακια, γυριζουμε στα νιατα μας και τα θυμομαστε οπως ηταν....  Με την ανακαλυψη καινουριων ΕΟΑ επικαιρων τις τελευταιες μερες (ιδε τα θεματα: *Κωστακης Τογιας* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...-Emerald/page8)*, Παντελης* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...S-Jasper/page4),* Καρυστος* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...Karystos-Ombra)*, Τετη* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...S-Lossie/page3)*, Φρυνη* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...g-Phryne/page2)*,* το *Αδριας*  (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...EA%FC%F2/page4), το *Ελλη Τογια*  (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...-Stamira/page3), τα * Ιταλιανικα* (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...B%E7%F2/page28), κλπ), εχω μεινει αφωνος οτι μπορω να ξαναδω live πλοια σαν το *Κωστακης Τογιας*, το *Καρυστος*, το *Τετη*, το *Αικατερινη*, το *Φρυνη*, το *Καραισκακης*, το *Ελλη Τογια*, το *Αδριας*,τα παλια του Αργοσαρωνικου. Τα βλεπεις να ταξιδευουν σαν να ειναι τωρα...  Εκεινο που με εντυπωσιασε ηταν το *Παντελης* που το θυμαμαι παντα θαλασσοδερμενο και σκουριασμενο, αλλα στα φιλμ του ΕΟΑ το βλεπουμε σαν κουκλα, κατασπρο και αγερωχο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο Nicholas!!!   και σε ευχαριστουμε για οσα μας χαριζεις!!!

----------


## aegina

Xehasate kai ta ELLAS,AFAIA,AG KYRIAKI kathos kai ena allo pou den to gnwrizw,milaw gia ti deuteri pantofla sti foto ston Pirea.

----------


## aegina

Vrika ki alla: To MARIO,AIGINA,NERAIDA,SOLONAKI.

----------


## aegina

Mia diortosi: To AG.KYRIAKI den yparxei sto film.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Vrika ki alla: To MARIO,AIGINA,NERAIDA,SOLONAKI.


Ευχαριστουμε για τον προδιορισμο των πορθμειων.

Εχετε παρατηρησει οτι στα χρονια της αθωωτητας μας _τα περισσοτερα καραβια ηταν ασπρα_; Τωρα τα βαφουμε κοκκινα (και με αλλα χρωματα) ετσι για να ρυπαινουμε το περιβαλλον με "εγχρωμα κουτια" και για να θυμιζουμε στον κοσμο ποιοι ειμαστε...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> 1947 Λιμάνι Αίγινας (στον μώλο μπροστά απο του Σακιώτη, αν θυμόσαστε παλαιοί Αιγινήτες)
> Απο τα δημοφιλέστερα εκείνης της εποχής πετρελαιοκίνητα. Προετοιμασία για απόπλου, με την αδελφή μου μωρό ακόμα στην πλώρη.
>  Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους εξαιρετικούς, Roi Baudoin, Nicholas Peppas, Ellinis, Aegina, μ' εκτίμηση για το εργο σας.
> Copy of vrisiis 1947.jpg


Σπανιο άρθρο για το πετρελαιοκίνητο _Βρυσηίς_ και άλλα που πήγαιναν στην Αίγινα αμέσως μετά τον πόλεμο.  Από το Εθνος της 14ης Αυγούστου 1945.

19450814 Vryshis1 E0nos.jpg
19450814 Vryshis2 E0nos.jpg
Φυσικά ππρος τιμήν του Leonardos B.

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Σπανιο άρθρο για το πετρελαιοκίνητο _Βρυσηίς_ και άλλα που πήγαιναν στην Αίγινα αμέσως μετά τον πόλεμο.  Από το Εθνος της 14ης Αυγούστου 1945.
> 
> 19450814 Vryshis1 E0nos.jpg
> 19450814 Vryshis2 E0nos.jpg
> Φυσικά ππρος τιμήν του Leonardos B.


Νίκο μου,τι να πώ  .Απλά ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice photograph of *Nireus* in Herakleion.

Herakleion Nireus.jpg
From a postcard bought at delcampe two years ago.

----------


## Ellinis

> Επειδή ποτέ μου δεν ενδιαφέρθηκα για τα πλοιάρια του Σαρωνικού (ξέρω, ντροπή μου ...  ) δε γνωρίζω τίποτα για το παρακάτω πλοίο. Αλλά μιας και βρήκα τη φωτογραφία του, είπα να την ανεβάσω. Έλπίζω να ενδιαφέρει κανέναν. Έίναι από μπροσούρα του 70. 
> 118311020_o.jpg


To είχαμε κουβεντιάσει πριν από καιρό και δεν είχαμε βρει άκρη για το τι ακριβώς ήταν αυτό το καραβάκι.
Από μια επιτόπια έρευνα που έγινε στη Θεσσαλονίκη προέκυψε οτι το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1958 στο ναυπηγείο Κ.Ξανθόπουλου στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Προσωπικά δεν το είχα ξανακούσει αυτό το ναυπηγείο, αλλά ο χρόνος που ναυπηγήθηκε, λίγο μετά το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ, το κάνει ένα από τα πρώτα σιδερένια επιβατηγά που ναυπηγήθηκαν στην μεταπολεμική Ελλάδα. Οι διαστάσεις του ήταν 38,9 Χ 7,4 μέτρα.

Το 487 κόχ πλοίο παραδόθηκε με το όνομα ΕΠΙΔΑΥΡΟΣ και νηολογήθηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη (Ν.Θ. 25) για τους Φασίλη & Σια. Κατόπιν πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία της "Ακτοπλοΐας Επιδαύρου"
Το καλοκαίρι του 1965 μετονομάστηκε σε ΠΟΡΟΣ και στη συνέχεια σε ΒΕΡΑ Μ.

Τώρα μένει να ανακαλύψουμε τι απέγινε στη συνέχεια.

----------


## πανούλης

Μαζί με τα "Επίκαιρα" φιλμάκια της ΕΟΑ ας ξαναθυμηθούμε και τα ντοκουμέντα που έχουν διασωθεί μέσα από τις ταινίες του παλιού ελληνικού κινηματογράφου. Σκηνές εδώ από την ταινία του Κώστα Στράντζαλη "Θυσιάστηκα για το παιδί μου" (1960) με τους Γιώργο Καμπανέλλη, Χριστίνα Σύλβα κ.α. Το κλίπ είχα ανεβάσει και πρό κατάρρευσης και ας με συγχωρήσουν οι παλιότεροι φίλοι που απλώς το επαναφέρω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Tο πορθμειο *Βανα*. 22 Ιουλιου 1967
> 
> 19670722 Vana.jpg


Το πορθμειο *Βανα* ναυπηγηθηκε στο ναυπηγειο Ν. Κ. Σαββα το 1966
[_Απο την εφημεριδα Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 1ης Ιουνιου 1974]
_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Tο *Ελενα* και το *Μαρινα* 1960 στην *Αγια Μαρινα* της Αιγινης την δεκαετια του 1960. http://www.flickr.com/photos/prerows...n/photostream/
> 
> AM1.jpg


Τα μικρα επιβατηγα *Ελενα* και _Μαρινα_ ναυπηγηθηκαν στο ναυπηγειο Αργω το 1964
[_Απο την εφημεριδα Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 1ης Ιουνιου 1974]_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε aegina, αν θυμάμαι καλά το Σολωνάκι ΙΙ δεν πρέπει να κράτησε πάνω από 2 χρόνια στον Σαρωνικό. Εγώ ταξίδεψα μαζί του τον Μάρτιο του 1968 πηγαίνοντας προς Ύδρα για το τριήμερο της 25ης Μαρτίου, με πολύ μπότζι λόγω νοτιάδων και ήταν το καινούργιο στη γραμμή, και το θυμάμαι έντονα το καλοκαίρι της ίδιας χρονιάς. Για το 1969 δεν νομίζω ότι υπήρχε στη γραμμή το καλοκαίρι. ¶λλωστε επειδή πήγαινε μέχρι Σπέτσες με ταχύτητα σαφώς μικρότερη των συμβατικών πλοίων της γραμμής και επιπλέον δεν ξεφόρτωνε αυτοκίνητα σε Ύδρα και Σπέτσες δεν νομίζω να ήταν ανταγωνιστικό. Όταν δε είχε θάλασσα ιδίως κοντά στα Τσελεβίνια χόρευε γερά...


Απιθανη μνημη φιλε _TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA_.  Εδω δρομολογιο του *Σολωνακι ΙΙ* απο το ΒΗΜΑ της 31ης Μαρτιου 1968. Και επειδη  η 25η Μαρτιου 1968 ηταν Δευτερα, μαλλον ταξιδευες μαζι του το Σαββατο 23 Μαρτιου (το πλοιο σταματουσε στην Υδρα μονο Σαββατο και Κυριακη).

19680331 Solonaki Vima.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολλα εχουμε διαβασει στο θεμα αυτο καθως και σε αλλα σχετικα θεματα για παλια Ελληνικα πορθμεια, μικρα επιβατηγα, τουριστικα και αλλα πλοια που ναυπηγηθηκαν  σε ναυπηγεια του Περαματος. Περυσι οταν ηταν κλειστη η nautilia.gr βρηκα αυτη την μεγαλη αναλυση δημοσιευμενη στν Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 1ης Ιουνιου 1974.

Ελπιζω να ειναι ενδιαφερουσα στον Παντελη (_pantelis2009_) και ολους τους αλλους φιλους που κανουν ερωτησεις για την ναυπηγηση παλιων πορθμειων.

19740601 various Greek ferries  Ellhn Nautiliakh.png

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχα τα αρχεία που μας ανεβάζεις Νικόλα και σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πολυ καλο   ντοκουμεντο!!! Ευχαριστουμε Nicholas!!!_

----------


## aegina

Poly endeiaferon i lista paratirw omos me aporoia tin mi anafora 4 por8meion Afaia, Georgios Diogos, Apostolos P, kai to Saronikos pou einai tou `74.Vlepoume to AYPA pou itan metatropi kai kapoio Ag.Nektarios pou mallon einai ena poly mikpo ferry.Eimai sigouros oti kapoia apo auta tha piran allo onoma pio meta gi auto kai sti lista fenontai me allo onoma ( Mixalis , Ag.Nektarios ).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Eξαιρετικό_ πράγματι το ντοκουμέντο που ανέβασε ο _κ. Πέππας_. 

Όσον αφορά την απορία του _aegina_, πράγματι δεν αναφέρεται το _ΑΦΑΙΑ_ (όπως και πολλά άλλα πλοία, και όχι μόνο πορθμεία), ωστόσο αναφέρονται τα _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ_, _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_, και _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ_, αλλά όπως είναι φυσικό με τα πρώτα τους ονόματα, _Γ. ΔΙΟΓΟΣ_, _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ_ και _ΑΣΤΑΚΟΣ_. Το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ του 1964_ (ναυπηγείο Σάββα) είναι η γνωστή παντόφλα της Αίγινας, ενώ το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ του 1972_ (ναυπηγείο Βασιλειάδη) είναι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Κ ΙΙ_.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σπουδαίο εύρημα!
Τότε φτιαχνόταν πλοία, τώρα ......;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα σπουδαιο ευρημα απο τον nicholas.To 1974 γραφει για το κλειστον ΑΣΤΑΚΟΣ το οποιο ειναι το μετεπειτα ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ

----------


## despo

PHOTO 007 despo PYTHAGORAS.jpgΣτο ηλιοβασίλεμα ο Πυθαγόρας στην αρχή του παροπλισμού του στο Πυθαγόρειο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για τους φίλους του αλουμινένιου σουηδικής κατασκευής ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ να μία πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του (2012) από τον Jim McFaul στον Αγ. Νικόλαο της Κρήτης από το shipsnostalgia:
Delfini_Express.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Kαι σαν Πορος Εξπρες με το σινιαλο της  Ventouris Lines   στο λιμανι του Πειραια  το 1994

_Poros Express Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ομορφη καρτα του πλοιου *Μαρινα*.  Πολυ μου ερεσε, αλλα οχι οσο το Εριεττα!

Marina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα αγαπημενα μας *Μαρινα* και* Ελενα* σε ωραια δρομολογια στην δεκαετια του 1960. Θυμομαστε ωραιες εκδρομες του γυμνασιου και αργοτερα του Πολυτεχνειου στον Σαρωνικο...

18 Απριλιου 1964  _Καθημερινη_
19640418 Marina Ka0hm.jpg

27 Ιουνιου 1964  _Καθημερινη_
19640627 Elena Xara Mahi Marina Ka0hm.jpg


21 Αυγουστου 1965  _Ελευθερια_
19650821 Aghia Marina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τα αγαπημενα μας *Μαρινα* και* Ελενα* σε ωραια δρομολογια στην δεκαετια του 1960. Θυμομαστε ωραιες εκδρομες του γυμνασιου και αργοτερα του Πολυτεχνειου στον Σαρωνικο...
> 
> 18 Απριλιου 1964  _Καθημερινη_
> 19640418 Marina Ka0hm.jpg
> 
> 27 Ιουνιου 1964  _Καθημερινη_
> 19640627 Elena Xara Mahi Marina Ka0hm.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτη η αλλαγη που εγινε σημερα το μεσημερι (ωρα Ελλαδος) ειναι μια ετσιθελικη μεταφορα ολοκληρου θεματος στα "αλλα του Σαρωνικου" με κλεισιμο του καινουριου θεματος Μαρινα/Ελενα ....  Αυτο εγινε σε δυο αγαπημενα πλοια που δεν τα γνωρισαν οι νεωτεροι... Λυπουμαι για την ελλειψη ακομη και της στοιχειωδους ευγενειας προς καποιον που εχει βοηθησει το nautilia.gr τοσο πολυ....

----------


## Ellinis

To MAΡΙΝΑ έχει ήδη θέμα στο φόρουμ εδώ  Το ΕΛΕΝΑ έχει συζητηθεί στο παρελθόν στο παρόν θέμα. Επομένως δεν υπήρχε λόγος ανοίγματος νέου θέματος. 
Προς αποφυγή περιττών εντάσεων καλό είναι να γνωρίζουμε όλοι τους κανονισμούς του φόρουμ σχετικά με τη διαχείριση των θεμάτων.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μία παρανόηση σχετικά με το Μαρίνα. ¶λλο το ημερήσιο κρουαζιερόπλοιο Μαρίνα του 1968 μετέπειτα Illyria II, Callisto και άλλο το μικρό καραβάκι της Σουβάλας που απεικονίζεται παραπάνω μαζί με το Έλενα στην Αγ. Μαρίνα.

----------


## aegina

Swsta  :Cocksure:  pantws i foto me to MARINA sto limani tis Aiginas einai spania afou tin epoxi ekeini ta krouazieroploia pigenan stin Ag.Marina.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Swsta  pantws i foto me to MARINA sto limani tis Aiginas einai spania afou tin epoxi ekeini ta krouazieroploia pigenan stin Ag.Marina.


Πολύ σωστά φίλε Αίγινα. Παλαιότερα το Μαριώ έπιανε στην Αγία Μαρίνα για την εκδρομή στην Αφαία που ήταν κοντά. Πιθανόν όμως όταν άρχισαν να πληθαίνουν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια της ημερήσιας του Σαρωνικού να μην μπορούσαν να δέσουν όλα στην Αγ. Μαρίνα και έπιαναν το λιμάνι της Αίγινας απ' όπου ναύλωναν πούλμαν, όπως γίνεται και σήμερα, για την εκδρομή στην Αφαία.

----------


## aegina

File ANNA MARIA epeidi eimai sxetika " neos " kai tote eimoun akomi pio poly  :Fat:  diladi arxes dekaeteias `70 den nomizw to MARINA kai to MARIO na itan tautoxrona ( to MARIO poulithike to 70/71 ) kai ekane kai dromologia opote mazi me to MARINA itan to NERAIDA pou apo to `70 kai meta ekane mono krouazieres den xerw pote to MARINA mpike sti grammi  alla meta to `75 isws den nomizw na itan ( tote irthe to SARONIS STAR thymame otidiafimizotan stis staseis ton leoforeion ) kai to MELTEMI.I foto tou MARINA mallon einai xeimwna i anoixi kai mallon dekaeteia `70 .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> File ANNA MARIA epeidi eimai sxetika " neos " kai tote eimoun akomi pio poly  diladi arxes dekaeteias `70 den nomizw to MARINA kai to MARIO na itan tautoxrona ( to MARIO poulithike to 70/71 ) kai ekane kai dromologia opote mazi me to MARINA itan to NERAIDA pou apo to `70 kai meta ekane mono krouazieres den xerw pote to MARINA mpike sti grammi alla meta to `75 isws den nomizw na itan ( tote irthe to SARONIS STAR thymame otidiafimizotan stis staseis ton leoforeion ) kai to MELTEMI.I foto tou MARINA mallon einai xeimwna i anoixi kai mallon dekaeteia `70 .


Φίλε Αίγινα τα καράβια που περιγράφεις τα έχω ζήσει από κοντά και πολυταξιδέψει την δεκαετία του 60 και του 70 για όσα υπήρχαν ακόμα. Το Μαριώ από το 1965-66 και μετά έκανε αποκλειστικά ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες και δεν εκτελούσε δρομολόγια γραμμής. Είχαμε οικογενειακώς ελευθέρας και λόγω του ότι ο πατέρας μου ήταν τουριστικός πράκτορας το πέρναμε στην επιστροφή μας από τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές και πήγαινε κατευθείαν Πειραιά μιας και η Ύδρα που παραθερίζαμε ήταν το τελευταίο λιμάνι της κρουαζιέρας. Έδενε στην μύτη του λιμανιού της Ύδρας (βλ. ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες στο θέμα που έχω τραβήξει τότε) και παρέμεινε στην γραμμή μέχρι το 70 ή 71 όπως λες και εσύ. Το Μαρίνα πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στην γραμμή το 1968 και για 2-3 χρόνια συνυπήρχε με το Μαριώ αλλά με διαφορετικές ώρες στα λιμάνια. Το Μαρίνα ερχόταν πρωϊ στην Ύδρα ενώ το Μαριώ το μεσημέρι. Το Νεραϊδα ξεκίνησε το 1970 τις ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες του ενώ το Μελτέμι ΙΙ το 1968 ή 1969 δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς επειδή όμως έχω πάρει φωτογραφία του από τις πρώτες εμφανίσεις του θα δω την ημερομηνία και θα επανέλθω. Το 1970 και τα τέσσερα παραπάνω συνυπήρχαν στην γραμμή. Το Μαρίνα και Νεραϊδα το πρωϊ (υπάρχει και σχετική φωτογραφία στο θέμα του Μαρίνα μαζί με το Νεράϊδα στην Ύδρα) και τα μεσημεριανά ήταν τα Μαριώ και Μελτέμι ΙΙ. Το Saronic Star του Αλεβίζου εμφανίστηκε το 1973.

----------


## aegina

Exeis dikio apla eimoun poly poly  :Cocksure:  mikros tote gia na thymame pantos ta ntokoumenta kai oi anamniseis sou mas voithoun na xaroume ta karavia twn paidikon xronwn mas giati opws katantise o Saronikos einai gia lypisi kapote ta omorfotera ploia tis Elladas eixe...Kai mia paratolmi protasi :Tha itan dinaton na valoume ola ta ploia tou Sarwnikou se mia xronologiki seira  :Mask:  akougete ligo paratolmo alla pote den xereis...

----------


## aegina

Prin ligo kairo pigena sto nisi ( me to APOLLON ) kai etyxe na exw mia kouventa me enan allo taxidioti pou pigene Poro.Autos fenotan na eixere prosopa kai pragmata afou mou eipe oti eixe doulepsei gia ligo sto MYKHNAI .Mou eipe loipon oti to DELFINI EXPRESS den itan mono tou Kapralou alla kai enos apota Methana, mou eipe akoma gia ton polemo pou ekanan sto MANIA EXPRESS kai oti o Kapralos anagastike na to poulisei akoma gia ena atyxima pou eixe to idio to ploio otan kapoia tzamia espasan kai mpike nero mesa.Kserei kaneis apo to forum kapoia stoixia gia to atyxima?

----------


## Ellinis

> Mια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία απο τα περιοδικά του ΟΛΠ, που πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 60.
> 
> Φαίνονται τα ΜΑΧΗ και ΠΙΝΔΟΣ του Τρίπου με το μπλέ αστεράκι στα κίτρινα φουγάρα τους.
> Το "μεγάλο" αριστερά είναι το ΥΔΡΑ αλλά χωρίς φουγάρο αυτή τη φορά.
> Αυτό ανάμεσα στα ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και ΥΔΡΑ ποιό να ήταν άραγε;
> 
> Στα αριστερά φαίνεται και το άγνωστο σκαρί που μας έλεγε ο Tss Queen Anna Maria πως ήταν πράσινο και επιβεβαιώνεται.
> saronic6.jpg
> 
> ...





> Προσπερνώντας  διάφορες παλιές αναρτήσεις βρήκα τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες και νομίζω  πως μπορών να βοηθήσω στην αναγνώριση του άγνωστου πράσινου πλοίου,  πρέπει να είναι το "ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ" το οποίο ήταν το μεγαλύτερο Σαλαμινιότικο  πλοίο της εποχής του. Είχε κάνει και μερικά δρομολόγια κάποιο καλοκαίρι,  βράδια Κυριακών, για Σουβάλα σαν ενισχυτικό της γραμμής με διάρκεια  ταξιδιού περίπου πάνω απο δύο ώρες.





> Για το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ να αναφέρουμε οτι ήταν μετασκευή από περιπολικό τύπου  Fairmile ναυπηγημένο για τις ανάγκες του β' παγκόσμιου πολέμου. Μετά τον  πόλεμο αρκετά πουλήθηκαν για εμπορική χρήση και ορισμένα ταξιδεύουν και  σήμερα ως γιοτ.


Σε όσα έχουμε γράψει για το μικρό ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ να προσθέσω και κάποιες πρόσφατες πληροφορίες.

Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 ως ακτοφυλακίδα τύπου Fairmile. Όταν αγοράστηκε από έναν Έλληνα το 1950 στην Αίγυπτο είχε πάρει το όνομα ΝΤΟΛΥ. Ως ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ μετασκευάστηκε σε επιβατηγό το 1951 και ταξίδεψε για διάφορους (Τζώρτζης, Τζάνος, Γκιγκιλίνης κ.α.). Το τι απέγινε μετά το 1970 δεν το γνωρίζω και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως κάποια στιγμή μετασκευάστηκε ξανά και είναι το ίδιο Fairmile που ανέβασε εδώ o Ben Bruce.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νομιζω φιλε ellinis οτι πρεπει να αποκλειστει ο συσχετισμος του ναυτιλος της σαλαμινας με τον ναυτιλο των βορειων σποραδων.Ο ναυτιλος της σαλαμινας ειναι πληρως μετασκευασμενος με νεα γεφυρα που ειναι στο δευτερο νεο ντεκ επιβατων.Ο ναυτιλος των σποραδων κραταει την γεφυρα ως ειχε που ειναι ελαφρα υπερυψονενη απο το κυριως καταστρωμα.Εκτος αυτου το μετασκευασαν και μετα του εβαλαν την αρχικη γεφυρα? πολυ δυσκολο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας μην ξεχνάμε και το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_ της _Θεσσαλονίκης_. Μήπως αυτό είχε κάποια σχέση με το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_ των Σποράδων ???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ουτε αυτο ειναι.Το ναυτιλος των σποραδων εγω το θυμαμαι απο το 1976 και τοτε δεν ειχε ουτε καν τα παραπετα που εχει στις παντες ουτε και το ξυλινο στεγαστρο πισω.Θεωρω οτι το ναυτιλος των σποραδων ηταν το λιγοτερο μετασκευασμενο ml fairmile που ταξιδεψε στην ελλαδα.Εχω μια παλια καρτ ποσταλ απο την σκοπελο και εμφανιζεται ενα fairmile το οποιο θα μπορουσε να ηταν το ναυτιλος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οπως μας τα εχει πει και ο _Leonardos B_ η κινησις στον Σαρωνικο αμεσως μετα τον πολεμο ηταν υποτυπωδης. Ιδου μικρο αρθρο απο το _Ελληνικο Αιμα_ της 3ης Νοεμβριου που μιαλει απλως για ιστιοφορα και δυο πετρελαιοκινητα...

19441103 ships Ell Aima.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Οπως μας τα εχει πει και ο _Leonardos B_ η κινησις στον Σαρωνικο αμεσως μετα τον πολεμο ηταν υποτυπωδης. Ιδου μικρο αρθρο απο το _Ελληνικο Αιμα_ της 3ης Νοεμβριου που μιαλει απλως για ιστιοφορα και δυο πετρελαιοκινητα...
> 
> 19441103 ships Ell Aima.jpg


Ίσως το ΤΑΜΑΡΑ που αναφέρεται στο αρθρο του <Ελληνικό αίμα>

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Tamara-07.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Tamara-06.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η παλια και ξεχασμενη ταινια του Νικου Αβραμεα "Πειραιας, ωρα 7¨30" http://www.greek-movies.com/movies.php?m=3536, ταινια του 1967 με την Κακια Αναλυτη, τον Ερρικο Μπριολα, τον Λαυρεντη Διανελλο, την Ιλια Λιβυκου, τον Γκικα Μπινιαρη, την Ρια Δελουτση και την Παμφιλη Σαντοριναιου  ειναι γεματη με σκηνες απο τον Πειραια και τα καραβια της εποχης http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...HNjB-2gNss1Bkn Αναμεσα τους αρκετα του Αργοσαρωνικου.

Ενα που μου τραβηξε το ενδιαφερον ηταν το μικρο *Ολγα* που φαινεται σε μια σκηνη με τον Λαυρεντη Διανελλο και την Κακια Αναλυτη. Κανεις διακρινει ενα πανω που γραφει οτι το πλοιαριο πηγαινε στην Αιγινα και το Αγκιστρι. Εγω δεν το θυμαμαι. Το θυμαται κανεις αλλος;
Εγω το μονο Ολγα που ξερω στον Αργοσαρωνικο ειναι αυτο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...vounides-Lines αλλα δεν μπορω να φαντασθω οτι ειναι το ιδιο πλοιο.

ολγα1.jpgΟλγα2.jpgΟλγα3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε όσα έχουμε γράψει για το μικρό ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ να προσθέσω και κάποιες πρόσφατες πληροφορίες.
> 
> Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 ως ακτοφυλακίδα τύπου Fairmile. Όταν αγοράστηκε από έναν Έλληνα το 1950 στην Αίγυπτο είχε πάρει το όνομα ΝΤΟΛΥ. Ως ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ μετασκευάστηκε σε επιβατηγό το 1951 και ταξίδεψε για διάφορους (Τζώρτζης, Τζάνος, Γκιγκιλίνης κ.α.). Το τι απέγινε μετά το 1970 δεν το γνωρίζω και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως κάποια στιγμή μετασκευάστηκε ξανά και είναι το ίδιο Fairmile που ανέβασε εδώ o Ben Bruce.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147417


Στο ιδιο κινηματογραφικο εργο του Νικου Αβραμεα "Πειραιας, ωρα 7¨30"  του 1967  http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list...HNjB-2gNss1Bkn  βλεπουμε και ενα καραβακι που νομιζω οτι ειναι το *Ναυτιλος*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 147416

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φιλε απο τις ΗΠΑ nicholas peppas ,αλλο το <ναυτιλος> των σποραδων και αλλο το <ναυτιλος> του αργοσαρωνικου.Ειναι δυο διαφορετικα σκαφη και των σποραδων ηταν παντα ετσι δεν αλλαξε ποτε του διατηροντας την,πλωρια, υπερκατασκευη του ML FAIRMILE αυτουσια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φιλε απο τις ΗΠΑ nicholas peppas ,αλλο το <ναυτιλος> των σποραδων και αλλο το <ναυτιλος> του αργοσαρωνικου.Ειναι δυο διαφορετικα σκαφη και των σποραδων ηταν παντα ετσι δεν αλλαξε ποτε του διατηροντας την,πλωρια, υπερκατασκευη του ML FAIRMILE αυτουσια


Το "φιλε απο τις ΗΠΑ" δεν το καταλαβα...  Εν πασει περιπτωσει, η φωτογραφια ειναι του *Ναυτιλου* του Σαρωνικου.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία κάπου στις αρχές/μέσα της δεκαετίας του εξήντα όπου βλέπουμε τις διαφορετικές γραμμές του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ και του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ που τα χώριζαν πέντε δεκαετίες. Δεξιά τα ΜΑΧΗ και ΑΙΓΙΝΑ με διαφορετικές καταβολές, το ΜΑΧΗ είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως βοηθητικό του γερμανικού Π.Ν., το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ως επιβατηγό.

DP27.01.125.jpg
Αρχείο Ε.Λ.Ι.Α.

----------


## aegina

Το πρωτο απο αριστερα ειναι το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ με την πρωτη μορφη δηλαδη πριν την προσθηκη του πλωριου ιστου αν σκεφτουμε οτι το 1964 ηταν η τελευταια χρονια των ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και ΜΑΧΗ το Καμελια του 1962 κατασκευη τοτε η φωτογραφια ειναι του 1963 δηλαδη το Καμελια νεοτευκτο !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα κονταδελφο των Ερριετα και Αγ.Νεκταριος του καπτα Γιαννη Λατση απο τη Σουηδια

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vag_00URBO8

πραγματικο <θαλασσιο πουλμαν>

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To _Μαχη_ σε ομορφη καρτ ποσταλ στο Ebay  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-ATHEN...item51adddae1b

----------


## aegina

Πραγματικη βομβα Νικολα σπανια φωτο του ΜΑΧΗ εν πλω ...Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αυτό κι αν είναι εύρημα. Δε θυμάμαι να έχουμε δεί άλλη του ΜΑΧΗ εν πλώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιδου μια σπανια δημοσιευση *δρομολογιων Αργοσαρωνικου* του Ιουνιου 1949 απο την εβδομαδιαια εφημεριδα _Τροιζηνια_...

*Γλαρος, Εφφη, Καλαμαρα* και *Νικη*.  Ουτε Νεραιδα, ουτε Αιγινα ακομη... 

19490612 all Argosarwnikos Troizhnia.jpg

*Εφφη* την 25 Ιανουαριου 1949.
19490125 Effh  Troizhnia.jpg

_Γλαρος_
glaros.jpg
http://enpoermionis.blogspot.com/201...post_4573.html

Καλαμαρα
file.jpg
http://www.zougla.gr/zouglaport/akto...-pou-agapisame

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βιντεο με αναμνησεις απο την δεκαετια του 1960 στον Πειραια και τον Αργοσαρωνικο...  http://www.huntleyarchives.com/searc...lmNumber=90308
*Χαρα, Νεραιδα* και πολλα αλλα μικρα και μεγαλα πλοια.

1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Βιντεο με αναμνησεις απο την δεκαετια του 1960 στον Πειραια και τον Αργοσαρωνικο...  http://www.huntleyarchives.com/searc...lmNumber=90308
> *Χαρα, Νεραιδα* και πολλα αλλα μικρα και μεγαλα πλοια.
> 
> 1.jpg


Ακόμη ένα πανέμορφο βίντεο , πλούσιο περιεχομένου και γεμάτο από αναμνήσεις , απο το φίλο Nicholas.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βιντεο με αναμνησεις απο την δεκαετια του 1960 στον Πειραια και τον Αργοσαρωνικο... http://www.huntleyarchives.com/searc...lmNumber=90308
> *Χαρα, Νεραιδα* και πολλα αλλα μικρα και μεγαλα πλοια.
> 
> 1.jpg


 Noσταλγικό βίντεο μιάς άλλης εποχής. Στο τέλος βλέπουμε στου Ξαβέρη ανάμεσα στα άλλα κ το άρτι αφιχθέν τότε ΧΑΝΙΑ του Τυπάλδου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Χαρα_ και το_ Μαχη_  σε παλιο εργο του 1960, το _Για Σενα την Αγαπη μου_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTxRgBAAUYk με την Μιραντα Κουνελακη, τον Δημητρη Χοπτηρη, τον νεοτατο 25αρη Νικο Κουρκουλο (που _χανει_  την κοπελλα - την κερδιζει ο Χοπτηρης), τον Γιαννη Φερμη, τον Θαναση  Βεγγο, την Δεσπω Διαμαντιδου και τον Κωστα Μπακα...    Το εργο αυτο ειναι πραγματικη αnοκαλυψη μια και εχει πανω απο 15 αλλα  πλοια στον Πειραια σε μια σαλατα οπου οι ηθοποιοι ταξιδευαν με το  *Σαρωνις*, εβγαιναν απο το λιμανι με το *Χαρα*, κατεβαιναν απο το _Αγγελικα_,  περνουσαν διπλα απο το *Δεσποινα* και το *Αιγαιο*, κλπ, κλπ.

Hara.jpgMahi.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η ταινια του Ανδρεα Λαμπρινου _Ταξιδι με τον Ερωτα_ (1959 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NDwECgaN80) ειναι σχεδον συγχρονη με την ταινια _Διακοπες στην Αιγινα_. Και οι δυο ηταν ταινιες του Ανδρεα Λαμπρινου που αποθεωσαν τις διακοπες και τα ταξιδια στην Αιγινα, Πορο, Υδρα και Σπετσες. 

Ειδικα η πρωτη ταινια ειναι μια πανδαισια των πλοιων της γραμμης τοτε και εχει παρα πολλες σκηνες απο το *Πινδος, Νεραιδα, Αιγινα, Χαρα, Καλαμαρα* κλπ. Παραθετω παρα κατω μερικα πλανα απο το εργο. Ενδιαφερον εχουν οι πολλες σκηνες μεσα στα πλοια, ιδιως μεσα στο *Πινδος* (απο τον Πειραια στην Αιγινα) το οποιον ειναι οπως το θυμαμαι, με την πολυτελεια του, τα αμπαζουρ στους τοιχους, τις κουρτινες του, καθως και το ωραιο μπαρ.  Το εσωτερικο του *Χαρα* (απο την Αιγινα στον Πορο) ειναι πιο απλοικο. Το *Νεραιδα*, πιο πολυτελες. Διαφορα πλανα με φωτογραφιες των πλοιων αξιζουν ολο το εργο.  Η screenshot του *Χαρα* μεσα στο λιμανι της Αιγινης ειναι ανεπαναληπτη...  Το πλοιο φαινεται πολυ πιο ομορφο απο οτι ηταν. Το ιδιο και με την μοναδικη φωτογραφια προς την γεφυρα του. Υπαρχουν πολλες σκηνες με πλοιαρχους πλοιων (ποιος ειναι αυτος εδω παρα κατω :Wink: . 

Το εργο γυριστηκε στον Πειραια, την Αιγινα, τον Πορο, την Υδρα και τις Σπετσες. Μερικες απο τις σκηνες στα λιμανια ειναι θαυμασιες... Αξιζει τον κοπο να δειτε τον κοσμο καθως το πλοιο φευγει απο τον Πορο. Και οι σκηνες στα καφενεια του λιμανιου της Αιγινης ειναι ακριβως οπως τις θυμαμαι (το πρωτο μου ταξιδι με πλοιο ηταν στην Αιγινα με το *Αιγινα* το καλοκαιρι του 1954). Πορτοκαλαδα Ηβη με ανθρακικο, βανιλλια, καφεδακι και φυσικα φυστικια Αιγινης που πανε να εξαφανιστουν τωρα (οπως μου λενε απο την Ελλαδα). Αναμεσα στις φωτογραφιες και μια απιθανη του Λαμπρου Κωνστανταρα μπροστα απο το *Καλαμαρα* (ο Ανδρεας Λαμπρινος εχει παιξει ενα παιχνιδακι εδω με την σκηνη, κοιταξτε το).

Το εργο ειχε εξαιρετικους ηθοποιους του κινηματογραφου και του Εθνικου Θεατρου. Οι δυο πρωταγωνιστες ειναι η εξαιρετικη και φρεσκια Τζενη Καρεζη και ο "Αδωνις" του Ελληνικου κινηματογραφου της εποχης Κωστας Κακαβας. Μαζι τους και ο μεγαλος Λαμπρος Κωνστανταρας (ακομη μια φορα μπαμπας, στο _Ταξιδι με τον Ερωτα_ της Καρεζη, στις _Διακοπες στην Αιγινα_ της Βουγιουκλακη). Ο Κωνστανταρας ηταν παντα γνωστος σαν κωμικος, αλλα εδω, στο τελος της ταινιας δειχνει και το σοβαρο υποκριτικο του ταλεντο. Δυο μεγαλοι του Εθνικου Θεατρου, η Αλεκα Κατσελη και ο Δημητρης Μυρατ, εμφανιζονται σε δυο καπως παραξενους αλλα καλους ρολους. Συγχρονως θαυμαζουμε τον μεγαλο "κακο" του Ελληνικου κινηματογραφου, τον Αρτεμη Ματσα, σε ενα "καλο" ρολο... Αλλα η μεγαλη εκπληξη ειναι ο Μιχαλης Καλογιαννης του Εθνικου που παιζει ενα θαυμασιο ρολο (που ισως οι σημερινοι θεατες τον θεωρησουν "παρατραβηγμενο"). Η μουσικη ειναι και παλιν του Μενελαου Θεοφανιδη, οπως και στο _Διακοπες στην Αιγινα_, και τραγουδα το νεαροτατο τοτε Τριο Κιταρα.

Εδω λοιπον παρουσιαζουμε ωρισμενες σκηνες σε "ομαδες" και ας ελπιζουμε οτι δεν θα χαθει η καθαροτητα τους στο ανεβασμα εδς.  Το εργο ειναι πραγματικος Πακτωλος για καραβολατρες. Απο τα 100 λεπτα του, τουλαχιστον 65 ειναι μεσα, πανω η διπλα απο καραβια...

1.jpg
Πειραιας με την Καρεζη να τρεχει να μπει στο *Πινδος* και μετα τα εσωτερικα του *Πινδος*

2.jpg
_Πινδος_ και _Χαρα_

Χαρα.jpg
 Η screenshot αυτη του *Χαρα* μεσα στο λιμανι της Αιγινης ειναι ανεπαναληπτη..

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την ταινια του Ανδρεα Λαμπρινου _Ταξιδι με τον Ερωτα_ (1959 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NDwECgaN80).  Μια πανδαισια των πλοιων της γραμμης τοτε και εχει παρα πολλες σκηνες απο το *Πινδος, Νεραιδα, Αιγινα, Χαρα, Καλαμαρα* κλπ.   Το εργο γυριστηκε στον Πειραια, την Αιγινα, τον Πορο, την Υδρα και τις Σπετσες.   Το εργο ειναι πραγματικος Πακτωλος για καραβολατρες. Απο τα 100 λεπτα του, τουλαχιστον 65 ειναι μεσα, πανω η διπλα απο καραβια...

3.jpg 

4.jpg

5.jpg

7.jpg
Καρεζη και Κακαβας.  Καρεζη και Κωνστανταρας

Νεραιδα Αιγινα.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την ταινια του Ανδρεα Λαμπρινου _Ταξιδι με τον Ερωτα_ (1959 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NDwECgaN80).  Μια πανδαισια των πλοιων της γραμμης τοτε και εχει παρα πολλες σκηνες απο το *Πινδος, Νεραιδα, Αιγινα, Χαρα, Καλαμαρα* κλπ.   Το εργο γυριστηκε στον Πειραια, την Αιγινα, τον Πορο, την Υδρα και τις Σπετσες.   Το εργο ειναι πραγματικος Πακτωλος για καραβολατρες. Απο τα 100 λεπτα του, τουλαχιστον 65 ειναι μεσα, πανω η διπλα απο καραβια...

10.jpg
*Νεραιδα*

Χαρα1.jpg 
*Χαρα*



Χαρα0.jpg
*Χαρα

Πλοιαρχος.jpg
*
8.jpg
Μουσουρη Κατσελη, Ματσας και Μυρατ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ σε πρωινό δρομολόγιο. Εμένα όμως με ξετρελλαίνει εκείνο το φορτηγό δεξιά.
Αριστερά η αποθήκη που σήμερα είναι το υπουργείο.ERIETTA .jpg

----------


## aegina

Νικολα το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ δεν φαινεται στο εργο αντιθετα βλεπουμε στην Υδρα το ΜΑΧΗ καθως και τον ιδιο τον Τρυπο στη γεφυρα του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Π/Κ ΒΡΥΣΙΗΣ
  Και μιά φωτογραφία (πιστεύω η δεύτερη που υπάρχει ) του Π/Κ Βρυσιής,την ωρα μου μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας,στα πρώτα μετά την κατοχή χρόνια.
(Ο φωτογράφος ήταν ο Γρηγόρης Συριώτης που εφυγε πριν λίγο καιρό,για το μεγάλο ταξίδι)ΒΡΥΣΗΙΣ - Αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Π/Κ ΒΡΥΣΙΗΣ
>   Και μιά φωτογραφία (πιστεύω η δεύτερη που υπάρχει ) του Π/Κ Βρυσιής,την ωρα μου μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας,στα πρώτα μετά την κατοχή χρόνια.
> (Ο φωτογράφος ήταν ο Γρηγόρης Συριώτης που εφυγε πριν λίγο καιρό,για το μεγάλο ταξίδι)


ΒΡΥΣΗΙΣ - Αντίγραφο.jpg

Τι να πουμε... Καταπληκτικο ευρημα!  Μπραβο Leonardos.B .   Δηλαδη το *Βρυσηις* ηταν οπως τα πολυ μικρα πλοιαρια που οηγαιναν στην Σαλαμινα στην δεκαετια του 1950 και τις αρχες του 1960.  Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για αυτο το απιθανο ευρημα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Π/Κ ΒΡΥΣΙΗΣ
>   Και μιά φωτογραφία (πιστεύω η δεύτερη που υπάρχει ) του Π/Κ Βρυσιής,την ωρα μου μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας,στα πρώτα μετά την κατοχή χρόνια.
> (Ο φωτογράφος ήταν ο Γρηγόρης Συριώτης που εφυγε πριν λίγο καιρό,για το μεγάλο ταξίδι)
> ΒΡΥΣΗΙΣ - Αντίγραφο.jpg


Δυο στις δυο έχεις Λεονάρδε! 
Για το καραβάκι να γράψω ξανά δυο λόγια μιας και το προηγούμενο μήνυμα χάθηκε στην περσινή βλάβη.
Η ΒΡΥΣΙΔΑ (έτσι ήταν το όνομα του στα χαρτιά) ήταν ένα πρώην ιταλικό ρυμουλκό με το όνομα "Μπαχτιάρ". Μικρό σκαρί με μήκος μόλις 17,3 μέτρα και πλάτος 3,2 μέτρα, αρχικά ήταν ατμόπλοιο αλλά μετατράπηκε σε δηζελοκίνητο όταν "φόρεσε" μια Deutz 90 HP. Στο Σαρωνικό για μια περίοδο το είχε συνεταιρικά ο Νικ.Βατικιώτης.
Το τέλος του σκάφους ήρθε τον Απρίλη του 1956 όταν βυθίστηκε στο Βαθύ των Μεθάνων.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Πολλή δουλειά έπεσε στο traffic control  :Fat: ,του λιμανιού της Αίγινας.
Το ΜΑΡΙΩ θέλει να φύγει,το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ με τα καινούργια του ρούχα και  με ονομα ΠΟΡΟΣ,να είναι με την πρύμη δεμένο στον μώλο - και το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ να μπαίνει μέσα.
    Ισως φαίνεται αστείο,ίσως και απλό , σκεφτείτε ομως οτι τα καράβια τότε ήταν μονοπρόπελα (εξαίρεση το Μαριώ-πιο καινούργιο και διπλοπρόπελο),και για να κάνουν τέτοιες κινήσεις χρειαζόντουσαν πληρώματα με .....δεξιότητες. Επι παραδείγματι,για να γυρίσει το Πίνδος,και να δέσει στην μπάντα του Πόρος (μία και μοναδική τότε η προβλήτα),επρεπε να φέρει την πλώρη του στο κέντρο του λιμανιού,να φουντάρει εκεί ,και να στρέψει ολο το καράβι επι τόπου,ταυτόχρονα δε να συγχρινισθεί με το Μαριώ,ωστε να του αφήσει χώρο για να βγεί.
Κάτι τέτοια βλέπουμε και κατα συνέπεια λέμε,"Α ΡΕ ΑΘΑΝΑΤΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕ ".
 Φωτογραφία του αξέχαστου Γρ.ΣυριώτηΣΥΝΩΣΤΙΣΜΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολλή δουλειά έπεσε στο traffic control ,του λιμανιού της Αίγινας.
> Το ΜΑΡΙΩ θέλει να φύγει,το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ με τα καινούργια του ρούχα και  με ονομα ΠΟΡΟΣ,να είναι με την πρύμη δεμένο στον μώλο - και το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ να μπαίνει μέσα.
>     Ισως φαίνεται αστείο,ίσως και απλό , σκεφτείτε ομως οτι τα καράβια τότε ήταν μονοπρόπελα (εξαίρεση το Μαριώ-πιο καινούργιο και διπλοπρόπελο),και για να κάνουν τέτοιες κινήσεις χρειαζόντουσαν πληρώματα με .....δεξιότητες. Επι παραδείγματι,για να γυρίσει το Πίνδος,και να δέσει στην μπάντα του Πόρος (μία και μοναδική τότε η προβλήτα),επρεπε να φέρει την πλώρη του στο κέντρο του λιμανιού,να φουντάρει εκεί ,και να στρέψει ολο το καράβι επι τόπου,ταυτόχρονα δε να συγχρινισθεί με το Μαριώ,ωστε να του αφήσει χώρο για να βγεί.
> Κάτι τέτοια βλέπουμε και κατα συνέπεια λέμε,"Α ΡΕ ΑΘΑΝΑΤΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕ ".
>  Φωτογραφία του αξέχαστου Γρ.ΣυριώτηΣΥΝΩΣΤΙΣΜΟΣ.jpg


Τι απιθανη φωτογραφια μας εστειλες φιλε Leonardos.B πρωι, πρωι....

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πολλή δουλειά έπεσε στο traffic control ,του λιμανιού της Αίγινας.
> Το ΜΑΡΙΩ θέλει να φύγει,το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ με τα καινούργια του ρούχα και με ονομα ΠΟΡΟΣ,να είναι με την πρύμη δεμένο στον μώλο - και το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ να μπαίνει μέσα.
> Ισως φαίνεται αστείο,ίσως και απλό , σκεφτείτε ομως οτι τα καράβια τότε ήταν μονοπρόπελα (εξαίρεση το Μαριώ-πιο καινούργιο και διπλοπρόπελο),και για να κάνουν τέτοιες κινήσεις χρειαζόντουσαν πληρώματα με .....δεξιότητες. Επι παραδείγματι,για να γυρίσει το Πίνδος,και να δέσει στην μπάντα του Πόρος (μία και μοναδική τότε η προβλήτα),επρεπε να φέρει την πλώρη του στο κέντρο του λιμανιού,να φουντάρει εκεί ,και να στρέψει ολο το καράβι επι τόπου,ταυτόχρονα δε να συγχρινισθεί με το Μαριώ,ωστε να του αφήσει χώρο για να βγεί.
> Κάτι τέτοια βλέπουμε και κατα συνέπεια λέμε,"Α ΡΕ ΑΘΑΝΑΤΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΕ ".
> Φωτογραφία του αξέχαστου Γρ.ΣυριώτηΣΥΝΩΣΤΙΣΜΟΣ.jpg


Αγαπητέ Λεονάρδε στην φωτογραφία είναι το Σαρωνίς όχι το Μαριώ, και μάλιστα αν από αυτή την γωνία μπορώ να διακρίνω καλά είναι από την πρώτη του εμφάνιση στην γραμμή χωρίς το μπαλκόνι στο πάνω πλωριό σαλόνι. Παρατήρησε την γέφυρα και θα δεις αμέσως την διαφορά του με το Μαριώ...

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Αγαπητέ Λεονάρδε στην φωτογραφία είναι το Σαρωνίς όχι το Μαριώ, και μάλιστα αν από αυτή την γωνία μπορώ να διακρίνω καλά είναι από την πρώτη του εμφάνιση στην γραμμή χωρίς το μπαλκόνι στο πάνω πλωριό σαλόνι. Παρατήρησε την γέφυρα και θα δεις αμέσως την διαφορά του με το Μαριώ...


Δέν επιμένω,,,,,,,αλλά,εγώ (παρέα με την πρεσβυωπία μου)βλέπω στην μπάντα στο σαλόνι ,κάτω απο την γέφυρα,δύο (2)παράθυρα.Το Σαρωνίς  είχε πέντε (5),      αλλά και πάλι δεν επιμένω.
     Επι τη ευκαιρία ας τα δούμε και τα δυό,στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας.
(ΜΑΡΙΩ.jpgΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ.jpgΦωτο.απο τον Γρ.Συριώτη +)

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δέν επιμένω,,,,,,,αλλά,εγώ (παρέα με την πρεσβυωπία μου)βλέπω στην μπάντα στο σαλόνι ,κάτω απο την γέφυρα,δύο (2)παράθυρα.Το Σαρωνίς είχε πέντε (5), αλλά και πάλι δεν επιμένω.
> Επι τη ευκαιρία ας τα δούμε και τα δυό,στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας.
> (ΜΑΡΙΩ.jpgΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ.jpgΦωτο.απο τον Γρ.Συριώτη +)


Φίλε Λεονάρδε επιβεβαίωσες αυτό που γράφω. Όταν το Σαρωνίς ήρθε στην Ελλάδα είχε ένα σαλόνι στο πάνω πλωριό κατάστρωμα με 2 πλαϊνά παράθυρα χωρίς μπαλκόνι. Την δεύτερη χρονιά δημιουργήθηκε μπαλκόνι και περισσότερα παράθυρα. Η μεγάλη διαφορά του με το Μαριώ ήταν ότι το δεύτερο είχε την γέφυρά του υπερυψωμένη σχεδόν ένα κατάστρωμα πιο πάνω, και 4 πλαϊνά παράθυρα στο πάνω σαλόνι. Κάποιος από το φόρουμ είχε ανεβάσει μία φωτογραφία του Σαρωνίς στην αρχική του μορφή η οποία δυστυχώς χάθηκε με την ζημιά του server του φόρουμ πριν δύο χρόνια. Η φωτογραφία αυτή με τα 2 παράθυρα του Σαρωνίς είναι εδώ: πηγή φωτογραφίας
http://wwwhydramysoul.blogspot.gr/2011/05/19451970.html 

Εικόνα+1494.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δέν επιμένω,,,,,,,αλλά,εγώ (παρέα με την πρεσβυωπία μου)βλέπω στην μπάντα στο σαλόνι ,κάτω απο την γέφυρα,δύο (2)παράθυρα.Το Σαρωνίς  είχε πέντε (5),      αλλά και πάλι δεν επιμένω.
>      Επι τη ευκαιρία ας τα δούμε και τα δυό,στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας.
> (ΜΑΡΙΩ.jpgΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ.jpgΦωτο.απο τον Γρ.Συριώτη +)


Παντως αυτες οι φωτογραφιαες θυμιζουν αξεχαστες ημερες... Ιδιως στην δευτερη το Σαρωνις φαινεται σαν γιγαντας μεσα στο λιμανι

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία φωτογραφία του Μαριώ όπου φαίνονται καθαρά οι διαφορές με το κονταδελφό του:
Τέσσερα πλαϊνά παράθυρα στο πάνω σαλόνι όπως και στο κάτω (Σαρωνίς=5), υπερυψωμένη γέφυρα χωρίς παραπέτα πίσω, διαφορετικό κατάρτι με σχεδόν μηδενική κλίση προς τα πίσω, και τα όκια της άγκυρας ψηλότερα στην πλώρη στην ίδια ευθεία με το ζωνάρι.
Από φωτογραφία που είχε ανεβάσει παλαιότερα ο Νικόλας Πέππας.

----------


## aegina

Στην πρωτη εχει αραξει εκει που δενουν τα ιπταμενα αρα η παλια προβλητα ηταν εκτος εκεινο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι η δευτερη¦Εχει δεσει στο ΝΟΑ αυτο πρωτη φορα το βλεπω ...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Στην πρωτη εχει αραξει εκει που δενουν τα ιπταμενα αρα η παλια προβλητα ηταν εκτος εκεινο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι η δευτερη¦Εχει δεσει στο ΝΟΑ αυτο πρωτη φορα το βλεπω ...


Πιθανολογώ φίλε Αίγινα ότι μπορεί να είχε κάνει κάποια έκτακτη ημερήσια εκδρομή και για να μην πιάνει τον ντόκο των ποσταλιών να έδεσε στο ΝΟΑ. Όσο για την πρώτη που είναι από τον πρώτο του χρόνο στην Ελλάδα το 1959-60, πριν την μετασκευή του πάνω σαλονιού, μήπως δεν είχε ακόμα κτιστεί ο ντόκος των ποσταλιών μετά το εκκλησάκι?

----------


## aegina

Εξαρτάται απο ποτε ειναι οι φωτογραφιες αν ειναι ιδιας εποχης παρατηρησε στη δευτερη τους δυο ανθρωπους που στεκονται πανω στη προβλητα .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Εξαρτάται απο ποτε ειναι οι φωτογραφιες αν ειναι ιδιας εποχης παρατηρησε στη δευτερη τους δυο ανθρωπους που στεκονται πανω στη προβλητα .


Είναι προφανές φίλε Αίγινα ότι δεν είναι ίδιας εποχής αφού στην αριστερή είναι το 59-60 πριν την μετασκευή του σαλονιού, ενώ στην δεξιά είναι αργότερα μετά την μετασκευή.

----------


## aegina

Καλημερα ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ και σε ολο το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ δυστυχως ειμαι μοντελο του 68 ...και δεν θυμαμαι παντως ρωτησα τους δικους μου και δεν θυμουνται εκανα ομως μια ερευνα στις διαφορες παλιες φωτο του φορουμ και κατεληξα στο συμπερασμα οτι γυρω στο 64-65.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Π/Κ ΒΡΥΣΙΗΣ
>   Και μιά φωτογραφία (πιστεύω η δεύτερη που υπάρχει ) του Π/Κ Βρυσιής,την ωρα μου μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας,στα πρώτα μετά την κατοχή χρόνια.
> (Ο φωτογράφος ήταν ο Γρηγόρης Συριώτης που εφυγε πριν λίγο καιρό,για το μεγάλο ταξίδι)ΒΡΥΣΗΙΣ - Αντίγραφο.jpg



Εδώ και ένα σχόλιο για το <Βρισηίς> που βρήκα στο: 

http://odosaeginis.blogspot.gr/2013_11_01_archive.html

Καΐκι ή μικρό ξύλινο επιβατηγό πλοίο; Όπως κι αν το χαρακτηρίσουμε  το "Βρισηΐς" ήταν ένα από τα πιό αγαπητά πλοία μετά τον πόλεμο και εξυπηρετούσε τους νησιώτες υποδειγματικά. Πετρελαιοκίνητο διέσχιζε την απόσταση Πειραιά - Αίγινας σε περίπου δύο ώρες. Λίγες πληροφορίες υπάρχουν στα ναυτιλιακά sites  για το πλοιάριο αυτό, και δυό τρεις φωτογραφίες από  το 1947.
..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................................

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το περιοδικιο Τρπιζηνια
195190731 Μαχη Τροιζηνια.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Για το ΜΑΧΗ είχαμε δει ότι ήταν ένα μικρό πρώην γερμανικό ανθυποβρυχιακό που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1939 ως τελωνιακό σκάφος. Το συγκεκριμένο επιβίωσε των συμμαχικών επιθέσεων, πέρασε το 1945 σε αγγλικό έλεγχο και χρησίμευσε ως περιπολικό ως το 1957 στην Μοίρα του Ρήνου. 

  Να το δούμε λοιπόν σε δυο φωτογραφίες ως HMS ROYAL ALBERT: 

mahi3.jpg
πηγή

mahi2.jpg
πηγή με πληροφορίες για το στολίσκο του Ρήνου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Xαρακτηριστικό γερμανικό σουλούπι του καιρού του.

----------


## aegina

Εχω μια ερωτηση :Ξερει κανεις πιου ιδιοκτησια ηταν το ΜΑΡΙΑ πριν και μετα το κοψιμο τη δεκαετεια του 70 ; Και ποτε αλλαξε το ονομα σε ΕΥΤΗΧΙΑ εγω θυμαμαι που και μετα την αλλαγη εφερε το ονομα ΜΑΡΙΑ για καπιο διαστημα...

----------


## rjjjh2004

'Ενας εκ των βασικών μετόχων του "Μαρία" ήταν κάποιος Χαρδούβελης από τα Πούληθρα... Πάσα ομοιότης του επωνύμου με τον νυν Υπουργό Οικονομίας καθόλου (μα καθόλου) συμπτωματική!

----------


## aegina

Ευχαριστω για την  αμεση απαντηση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στον τομο του Σκολαρικου νομιζω του 1972 αναφερεται οτι το ΜΑΡΙΑ ναυπηγειται για λογαριασμο της "Μαυροειδης και Σια"
_
skolarikos 1972.jpg

----------


## aegina

Αρκετα ενδιαφεροντα στοιχεία για ενα απο τα πιο ιστορικα καραβια του Αργοσαρωνικου...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Eξαιρετικό_ πράγματι το ντοκουμέντο που ανέβασε ο _κ. Πέππας_. 
> 
> Όσον αφορά την απορία του _aegina_, πράγματι δεν αναφέρεται το _ΑΦΑΙΑ_ (όπως και πολλά άλλα πλοία, και όχι μόνο πορθμεία), ωστόσο αναφέρονται τα _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ_, _ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π_, και _ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ_, αλλά όπως είναι φυσικό με τα πρώτα τους ονόματα, _Γ. ΔΙΟΓΟΣ_, _ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ_ και _ΑΣΤΑΚΟΣ_. Το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ του 1964_ (ναυπηγείο Σάββα) είναι η γνωστή παντόφλα της Αίγινας, ενώ το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ του 1972_ (ναυπηγείο Βασιλειάδη) είναι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Κ ΙΙ_.





> Το πορθμειο *Βανα* ναυπηγηθηκε στο ναυπηγειο Ν. Κ. Σαββα το 1966
> [_Απο την εφημεριδα Ελληνικη Ναυτιλιακη της 1ης Ιουνιου 1974]
> _


Για να δουμε τωρα δρομολογια ωρισμενων πορθμειων της περιοδου εκεινης: 1 Οκτωβριου 1966  _ Καθημερινη_

*ΑΙΓΙΝΑ, ΒΑΝΑ, ΑΦΑΙΑ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ
*
19661001 Argosarvnikos Kathimerinh.jpg

----------


## aegina

Πιο πανω αναφερεται το Βανα μεχρι ποτε ηταν στη γραμμη ( εγω ειμαι νεος και δεν το εχω προλαβει αλλα ουτε και οι δικοι μου το θυμουνται ) υπαρχουν στοιχεια για την παντοφλιτσα τι απεγινε καμια φωτογραφια ισως ; :Cocksure:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πιο πανω αναφερεται το Βανα μεχρι ποτε ηταν στη γραμμη ( εγω ειμαι νεος και δεν το εχω προλαβει αλλα ουτε και οι δικοι μου το θυμουνται ) υπαρχουν στοιχεια για την παντοφλιτσα τι απεγινε καμια φωτογραφια ισως ;


Στο ποστο # 371 υπαρχουν μερικα παρα πανω στοιχεια για το *ΒΑΝΑ* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...613#post410613
Επισης στο ποστο # 367 http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...497#post410497 απο τον φιλο T.S.S. APOLLON

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ο espresso venezia εχει γραψει κατι παρα πανω για το πορθμειο αλλου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτα ειναι τα μικρα πλοιαρια που θυμουμαι εγω να κανουν τις γραμμες Περαμα-Παλουκια και Πειραια-Παλουκια στην περιοδ 1955-1965.

Σαλαμινιωτικα.jpg
Η εικονα αυτη απο φιλμακι τηε ΕΟΑ εδω http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1658&thid=8747

----------


## pantelis2009

..........Άλλες εποχές τότε Νικόλα.

----------


## kostas_bit

Για τους φίλους της ενότητας αυτής, το Μάχη εν πλω. 

mahi.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Για τους φίλους της ενότητας αυτής, το Μάχη εν πλω. 
> 
> mahi.jpg


Μ ε γ α λ ε ί ο , Φ α ν τ α σ τ ι κ ή  Μ Π Ρ Α Β Ο  Σ Ο Υ

----------


## aegina

Φανταστικη φωτο απο ενα καραβι που σπανια βλεπουμε και σπανια αναφερεται ...Ξερουμε τι απεγινε ;

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε aegina, το ΜΑΧΗ είχε μια κατάσχεση το 1964 και δεν ξέρω αν ξαναταξίδεψε μετά. Ίσως οι παλιοί φίλοι της γραμμής να μπορούν να το επιβεβαιώσουν. Τώρα το τι απέγινε, άγνωστο... Οι καταχωρήσεις στο επίσημο νηολόγιο σταματούν τότε, σαν να εξαφανίστηκε. Από την εμπειρία μου θα έλεγα οτι έμεινε για καιρό παροπλισμένο και κατόπιν διαλύθηκε χωρίς να καταχωρηθεί αυτό επίσημα. Μια περίπτωση σαν του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ δηλαδή.

----------


## aegina

Ευχαριστω  πολυ.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε συνέχεια της φωτογραφίας με το ΧΑΡΑ, έρχεται και αυτή με ένα ακόμη καραβάκι δεμένο στη σειρά. Μπορεί κανείς να το αναγνωρίσει;

unkn megaloc.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε Ellinis ειναι το ΥΔΡΑ των Τυπαλδων_

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ φίλε, δεν πήγε εκεί το μυαλό μου :Fat:

----------


## aegina

Θα μπορουσε το ΜΑΧΗ να ειναι το μετεπειτα ΥΔΡΑ ;Μοιαζουν πολυ...

----------


## Ellinis

Μοιάζουν γιατί και τα δυο ηταν πρώην μικρά πολεμικά. Άμα ανατρέξεις εδώ θα δεις οτι το ΜΑΧΗ ήταν πρώην γερμανικό περιπολικό ενώ στο θέμα του ΥΔΡΑ διαβάζουμε οτι ήταν αμερικάνικης ναυπήγησης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πεντε δεκαετιες στον Αργοσαρωνικο (1949-1991)

12 Ιουνιου 1949 απο την εφημεριδα _Τροιζηνια_.
19490612 all Argosarwnikos Troizhnia.jpg

23 Αυγουστου 1959 απο την _Καθημερινη_.
19590823 Argosaronikos Kath.jpg

6 Ιουνιου 1969 απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_.
19690606 Argosaronikos Vima.jpg

2 Δεκεμβριου 1972 απο τον _Ελευθερο Κοσμο_.
19721202 Argosaronikos El Kosmos.jpg

1 Αυγουστου 1991 απο την _Ναυτεμπορικη_.
19910801 Argosar Nautemboriki.jpg

----------


## aegina

> Μοιάζουν γιατί και τα δυο ηταν πρώην μικρά πολεμικά. Άμα ανατρέξεις εδώ θα δεις οτι το ΜΑΧΗ ήταν πρώην γερμανικό περιπολικό ενώ στο θέμα του ΥΔΡΑ διαβάζουμε οτι ήταν αμερικάνικης ναυπήγησης.


Οντως ειναι δυο διαφορετικα πλοια ...

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι για του λόγου το αληθές, εδώ βλέπουμε και τα δυο μαζί, παρέα με τα ΑΙΓΙΝΑ και ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ

hydra - aegina - saronis - mahi.jpg
πηγή

----------


## aegina

Φαντστικη φωτογραφια...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το 'Αγιος Νεκτάριος' δεν ειναι το μετέπειτα 'Σποράδες' (ισως να υπάρχει ακόμα και σήμερα)......


Τυχαία ξαναδιάβασα προχθές το παραπάνω ποστ του φίλου despo, και από ότι είδα δεν είχε πάρει κάποια απάντηση στο τότε ερώτημα του. Θυμήθηκα όμως ταυτόχρονα την όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ που είχα παραθέσει σε link από το "μέσα" λιμανάκι της Σκιάθου, 




> _Όμορφη παλιά καρτ ποστάλ_ της Σκιάθου. Βλέπουμε κατά σειράν τα _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ (που να βρίσκεται άραγε σήμερα...)


και αναρωτήθηκα κατά πόσον μπορεί το _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ να είναι (ήταν) πράγματι το πρώην _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ του Γιάννη Λάτση ???

Αγιος Νεκτάριος.jpg___SKIATHOS -- POSTCARD.jpg

Βλέπω ότι είχαν τρομερές ομοιότητες, παρ' όλο που διάβασα στο παρόν θέμα ότι το _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ είχε καταλήξει στην Κρήτη ως ΝΗΡΕΥΣ.

----------


## aegina

Ειναι το ιδιο πλοιο ως Νιρευς ηταν και στο Σαρωνικο απο το 81-86 μετα καπου εκει εφυγε απο τη γραμμη.Ξερω οτι στη Κρητη ειναι το Εριεττα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για οσους δεν ειναι μεγαλοι στην ηλικια και δεν τα θυμουνται αυτα τα πλοια, θα ηθελα να θημησω οτι βρισκοντουσαν στον Αργοσαρωνικο πολυ νωριτερα, στις δεκαετιες 1950 και 1960 και οτι τα θυμομαστε πολυ καλα μια και ηταν μικρα, αγαπητα πλοια. Εχουμε κανει δεκαδες παρεμβασεις γι αυτα στο ιδιο θεμα, στα αρθρα περιπου #140 με #380.

Για τις πρωτες τους μερες, δειτε εδω για το *Αγιος Νεκταριος* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...058#post414058 και εδω για το *Εριεττα* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...048#post414048 Κια ναι ειναι αληθεια οτι και τα δυο κατεληξαν στην Κρητη, το *Αγιος Νεκταριος* ως *Νηρευς*. Μαλιστα στα πλοια της δεκαετιας 1945-70 υπηρχε ενα ξεχωριστο θεμα για το* Νηρευς* (με μια ωραια καρτ ποσταλ του στι Ηρακλειο με κιτρινο χρωμα, που δεν την βλεπω πια). Το δε *Εριεττα* στην Σπιναλογκα σαν Κωστας Λ. http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...260#post410260 

Εδω οι πρωτες σχετικες ανακοινωσεις.

_Ελευθερια_, 17 Ιουνιου 1952
19520617 Spyros Erietta.jpg

_Τροιζηνια_, 15 Ιουλιου 1952
19520715 Erietta Spyros Troizhnia.jpg

16 Ιουλιου 1952
19520716 Spyros Erietta.jpg

Εχω ταξιδεψει και με τα δυο πολλες φορες και τα θυμαμαι πολυ καλα και με μεγαλη νοσταλγια.

----------


## emmpapad

Η πλήρης ιστορία ονομάτων του.

ΣΠΥΡΟΣ                  07/1952   με Ν.Π. 1217
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ   04/1957   με Ν.Π. 1217
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ   08/1963   με Ν.Π. 1718
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ   01/1964   με Ν.Π. 2289
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ   04/1964   με Ν.Π. 1732
ΝΗΡΕΥΣ                  11/1976   με Ν.Π. 1732
ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ      06/1977   με Ν.Π. 1732
ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ     09/1983   με Ν.Π. 1732
ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ  05/1985   με Ν.Π. 1732
Διαλύθηκε στην απέναντι πλευρά του Αιγαίου νομίζω το 2005.
ΙΜΟ  5005005  και ΔΔΣ SV2039

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολυ-αγαπημένε μου (!!!!!) φίλε _Εμμανουήλ_ σε ευχαριστώ για την σαφή και λιτή απάντηση σου, μιας και η απορία που εξέφρασα πιστεύω πως ήταν -επίσης- σαφεστάτη. Δεν είχε να κάνει με το .......γενικό ιστορικό των δύο πλοιαρίων το οποίο όλοι πολύ καλά γνωρίζουμε, αλλά πολύ συγκεκριμένα με : 




> ....και αναρωτήθηκα κατά πόσον μπορεί το _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ να είναι (ήταν) πράγματι το πρώην _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ του Γιάννη Λάτση ???
> 
> Αγιος Νεκτάριος.jpg___SKIATHOS -- POSTCARD.jpg


Άρα λοιπόν δεν _"κατέληξαν και τα δύο στην Κρήτη"_ όπως γράφτηκε δύο ποστ πιό πάνω, αλλά σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που μας παρέθεσες το _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ μετά τον Αργοσαρωνικό δούλεψε ως _ΝΗΡΕΥΣ_ στην Κρήτη (κάτι που ήδη είχε αναφερθεί βέβαια στο φόρουμ) και κατόπιν δούλεψε και πιθανότατα "κατέληξε" ως _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ στις Σποράδες - Σκιάθο (κάτι που δεν είχε αναφερθεί στο φόρουμ μέχρι σήμερα, αν εξαιρέσουμε το ερώτημα -το οποίο παρέθεσα- του φίλου despo πριν λίγα χρόνια, στο οποίο δεν είχε πάρει ποτέ απάντηση).

Να σε ευχαριστήσω επίσης και για την παράθεση των άλλων δύο άγνωστων ονομάτων του (ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ) αλλά και τον φίλο aegina για την συνεισφορά του στην απορία μου.

----------


## despo

> Πολυ-αγαπημένε μου (!!!!!) φίλε _Εμμανουήλ_ σε ευχαριστώ για την σαφή και λιτή απάντηση σου, μιας και η απορία που εξέφρασα πιστεύω πως ήταν -επίσης- σαφεστάτη. Δεν είχε να κάνει με το .......γενικό ιστορικό των δύο πλοιαρίων το οποίο όλοι πολύ καλά γνωρίζουμε, αλλά πολύ συγκεκριμένα με : 
> 
> 
> 
> Άρα λοιπόν δεν _"κατέληξαν και τα δύο στην Κρήτη"_ όπως γράφτηκε δύο ποστ πιό πάνω, αλλά σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που μας παρέθεσες το _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ μετά τον Αργοσαρωνικό δούλεψε ως _ΝΗΡΕΥΣ_ στην Κρήτη (κάτι που ήδη είχε αναφερθεί βέβαια στο φόρουμ) και κατόπιν δούλεψε και πιθανότατα "κατέληξε" ως _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ στις Σποράδες - Σκιάθο (κάτι που δεν είχε αναφερθεί στο φόρουμ μέχρι σήμερα, αν εξαιρέσουμε το ερώτημα -το οποίο παρέθεσα- του φίλου despo πριν λίγα χρόνια, στο οποίο δεν είχε πάρει ποτέ απάντηση).
> 
> Να σε ευχαριστήσω επίσης και για την παράθεση των άλλων δύο άγνωστων ονομάτων του (ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ) αλλά και τον φίλο aegina για την συνεισφορά του στην απορία μου.


Πράγματι τον Ιούνιο του 1991, το είχα δεί στο λιμάνι της Σκιάθου και είναι πολύ σωστές οι πληροφορίες που αναφέρει ο φίλος Εμμανουήλ ως προς το 'οδοιπορικό' του πλοίου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για οσους δεν ειναι μεγαλοι στην ηλικια και δεν τα θυμουνται αυτα τα πλοια, θα ηθελα να θημησω οτι βρισκοντουσαν στον Αργοσαρωνικο πολυ νωριτερα, στις δεκαετιες 1950 και 1960 και οτι τα θυμομαστε πολυ καλα μια και ηταν μικρα, αγαπητα πλοια. Εχουμε κανει δεκαδες παρεμβασεις γι αυτα στο ιδιο θεμα, στα αρθρα περιπου #140 με #380.
> 
> Για τις πρωτες τους μερες, δειτε εδω για το *Αγιος Νεκταριος* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...058#post414058 και εδω για το *Εριεττα* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...048#post414048 Κια ναι ειναι αληθεια οτι και τα δυο κατεληξαν στην Κρητη, το *Αγιος Νεκταριος* ως *Νηρευς*. Μαλιστα στα πλοια της δεκαετιας 1945-70 υπηρχε ενα ξεχωριστο θεμα για το* Νηρευς* (με μια ωραια καρτ ποσταλ του στι Ηρακλειο με κιτρινο χρωμα, που δεν την βλεπω πια). Το δε *Εριεττα* στην Σπιναλογκα σαν Κωστας Λ. http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...260#post410260 
> 
> Εδω οι πρωτες σχετικες ανακοινωσεις.
> 
> _Ελευθερια_, 17 Ιουνιου 1952
> 19520617 Spyros Erietta.jpg
> 
> ...


Το μικρο αρθρο παρα πανω γραφτηκε για να θυμησει δυο θρυλικα πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου και για να μας βαλει να ξαναγυρισουμε στις αρχες των πλοιων. Πολλα απο αυτα τα θεματα παρουσιαστηκαν στην nautilia.gr προ πεντε και εξη ετων οταν πολυ λιγοι θυμοντουσαν η ηξεραν αυτα τα θεματα. Ουδεις αλλος λογος που παρουσιαστηκαν. Οσο για τα στοιχεια απο την Σουηδια, αυτα ειχαν δημοσιευτει για πρωτη φορα στον Ελληνικο χωρο.

Οποιος δεν εχει ταξιδεψει μαζι τους δεν μπορει να καταλαβει τι πλοια ηταν....  Αγιος Νεκταριος, Εριεττα, Αιγινα, Πινδος, Νεραιδα, Καμελια, εγραψαν ιστορια. 

Αυτα για τωρα.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πολυ-αγαπημένε μου (!!!!!) φίλε _Εμμανουήλ_ σε ευχαριστώ για την σαφή και λιτή απάντηση σου, ..................................................  .................................................
> Άρα λοιπόν δεν _"κατέληξαν και τα δύο στην Κρήτη"_ όπως γράφτηκε δύο ποστ πιό πάνω, αλλά σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που μας παρέθεσες το _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ μετά τον Αργοσαρωνικό δούλεψε ως _ΝΗΡΕΥΣ_ στην Κρήτη (κάτι που ήδη είχε αναφερθεί βέβαια στο φόρουμ) και κατόπιν δούλεψε και πιθανότατα "κατέληξε" ως _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ στις Σποράδες - Σκιάθο (κάτι που δεν είχε αναφερθεί στο φόρουμ μέχρι σήμερα, αν εξαιρέσουμε το ερώτημα -το οποίο παρέθεσα- του φίλου despo πριν λίγα χρόνια, στο οποίο δεν είχε πάρει ποτέ απάντηση).
> 
> Να σε ευχαριστήσω επίσης και για την παράθεση των άλλων δύο άγνωστων ονομάτων του (ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ) αλλά και τον φίλο aegina για την συνεισφορά του στην απορία μου.


Ίσως η σωστή έκφραση να μην είναι <κατέληξαν και τα δύο στην Κρήτη> αλλά <πέρασαν και τα δύο απο την Κρήτη, το ένα έφυγε και το άλλο έμεινε (ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Λ) >                                                              Για το ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ γίνεται αναφορά παραπάνω , για δε το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ στο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...260#post410260
με τα μηνύματα 307/18.11.10 του χρήστη GEOCAL και 308/18.11.10 του χρήστη nikos1945

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πράγματι τον Ιούνιο του 1991, το είχα δεί στο λιμάνι της Σκιάθου και είναι πολύ σωστές οι πληροφορίες που αναφέρει ο φίλος Εμμανουήλ ως προς το 'οδοιπορικό' του πλοίου.


Πάντως αγαπητέ φίλε _despo_, έχοντας ως δεδομένα ότι μετονομάστηκε σε ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το 1985 (σύμφωνα με τον πάντα καλά πληροφορημένο emmpapad) καθώς ακόμα ότι αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80 ο φίλος aegina το θυμάται να βρίσκεται ακόμα στον Σαρωνικό ως ΝΗΡΕΥΣ (ίσως και ως ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ όπως μας έγραψε ο emmpapad), τότε δεν το βρίσκω καθόλου απίθανο να μην κατέβηκε και δούλεψε ποτέ στην Κρήτη (πότε άραγε να πρόλαβε ???) ή αν κατέβηκε να ήταν για πολύ λίγο χρόνο. Εξ άλλου δεν υπάρχει και κάποιο αδιάσειστο στοιχείο παρουσίας του στην Κρήτη.

Σημ. Αγαπητέ φίλε *τοξότης*, για το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ- ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Λ φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει καμμία απολύτως αμφιβολία ότι πέρασε -και βρίσκεται ακόμα- στην Κρήτη. Για το ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ - ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ όμως δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις (τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα).

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πάντως αγαπητέ φίλε _despo_, έχοντας ως δεδομένα ότι μετονομάστηκε σε ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το 1985 (σύμφωνα με τον πάντα καλά πληροφορημένο emmpapad) καθώς ακόμα ότι αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80 ο φίλος aegina το θυμάται να βρίσκεται ακόμα στον Σαρωνικό ως ΝΗΡΕΥΣ (ίσως και ως ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ όπως μας έγραψε ο emmpapad), τότε δεν το βρίσκω καθόλου απίθανο να μην κατέβηκε και δούλεψε ποτέ στην Κρήτη (πότε άραγε να πρόλαβε ???) ή αν κατέβηκε να ήταν για πολύ λίγο χρόνο. Εξ άλλου δεν υπάρχει και κάποιο αδιάσειστο στοιχείο παρουσίας του στην Κρήτη.
> 
> Σημ. Αγαπητέ φίλε *τοξότης*, για το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ- ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Λ φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει καμμία απολύτως αμφιβολία ότι πέρασε -και βρίσκεται ακόμα- στην Κρήτη. Για το ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ - ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ όμως δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις (τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα).


Αγαπητέ φίλε Espresso Venezia για το αν πέρασε το ΣΠΥΡΟΣ-ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ - ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ από την Κρήτη βασίσθηκα  στο παρακάτω:

< Άρα λοιπόν δεν "κατέληξαν και τα δύο στην Κρήτη" όπως γράφτηκε δύο ποστ πιό πάνω, *αλλά σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που μας παρέθεσες το ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ μετά τον Αργοσαρωνικό δούλεψε ως ΝΗΡΕΥΣ στην Κρήτη (κάτι που* *ήδη είχε αναφερθεί βέβαια στο φόρουμ*) και κατόπιν δούλεψε και πιθανότατα "κατέληξε" ως ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στις Σποράδες - Σκιάθο (κάτι που δεν είχε αναφερθεί στο φόρουμ μέχρι σήμερα, αν εξαιρέσουμε το ερώτημα -το οποίο παρέθεσα- του φίλου despo πριν λίγα χρόνια, στο οποίο δεν είχε πάρει ποτέ απάντηση).

Να σε ευχαριστήσω επίσης και για την παράθεση των άλλων δύο άγνωστων ονομάτων του (ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ) αλλά και τον φίλο aegina για την συνεισφορά του στην απορία μου.>

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και πολύ καλά έπραξες φίλτατε _τοξότης_. Αυτό ακριβώς έγραψα, ότι σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που παράθεσε σήμερα ο emmpapad (και σε σχέση με τα όσα είχαν γραφτεί μέχρι σήμερα στο παρόν θέμα, ότι δηλαδή το πλοιάριο είχε δουλέψει στην Κρήτη), μετά την Κρήτη δούλεψε στις Σποράδες. Ξανακοιτώντας όμως κατόπιν τις χρονολογίες που παρέθεσε ο emmpapad, και λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψιν τα στενά χρονικά περιθώρια καθώς επίσης και το ότι δεν υπάρχει καμμία απολύτως απόδειξη για πέρασμα του πλοίου από την Κρήτη, αναρωτήθηκα (χωρίς βεβαίως να μπορώ να το αποκλείσω) αν πράγματι πέρασε ποτέ το πλοιάριο από την μεγαλόνησο.

Για του λόγου το αληθές :




> .........τότε _δεν το βρίσκω καθόλου  απίθανο_ να μην κατέβηκε και δούλεψε ποτέ στην Κρήτη (πότε άραγε να  πρόλαβε ???) _ή αν κατέβηκε να ήταν για πολύ λίγο χρόνο_. Εξ άλλου δεν  υπάρχει και κάποιο αδιάσειστο στοιχείο παρουσίας του στην Κρήτη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να σε ευχαριστήσω επίσης και για την παράθεση των άλλων δύο άγνωστων ονομάτων του (ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ) αλλά και τον φίλο aegina για την συνεισφορά του στην απορία μου.


Φίλοι μου, το όνομα ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το απέκτησε με την εμφάνιση των υδροπτέρυγων της Ceres κ στην προσπάθεια να μπερδέψουν το επιβατικό κοινό, το έβαψαν με τα ίδια χρώματα,μπλε το σκάφος-κίτρινο η υπερδομή :Fat: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε _σε αυτό το ποστ_ τι απέγινε το παλιό πλοιάριο του Αργοσαρωνικού _ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Σ_ για το οποίο πολλές αναφορές έχουν γίνει παλαιότερα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Αρχές της δεκαετίας του 70 στην γραμμή Αίγινα - Αγκίστρι υπήρχε το ξύλινο Κεκρυφάλια για το οποίο δεν έχει γίνει κάποια αναφορά μέχρι τώρα. Επίσης θυμάμαι με κάποια επιφύλαξη το καλοκαίρι του 1969 να ταξιδεύω από την Αγία Μαρίνα στον Πειραιά με κάποιο μεσαίου εκτοπίσματος ( γύρω στους 100 τόνους) πλοίο με το όνομα Αγγελική ή κάτι παρόμοιο , το οποίο λίγο αργότερα ναυάγησε στις ακτές τις Αίγινας. Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι σχετικά?

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε ΤΠΒ, για το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ που λες έχουμε κάνει μια αναφορά εδώ. Λογικά πρέπει να έμοιαζε με τα υπόλοιπα δημιουργήματα του ναυπηγείου Χωματά.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Να δούμε _σε αυτό το ποστ_ τι απέγινε το παλιό πλοιάριο του Αργοσαρωνικού _ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Σ_ για το οποίο πολλές αναφορές έχουν γίνει παλαιότερα στο φόρουμ.


*Μπράβο + Εύγε* φίλε Γιώργο (Espresso Venezia)για τα πολύ ωραία που ανακάλυψες για το Μιχαήλ Σ. Εμείς απλά σ'ευχαριστούμε. :Fat: 
Έτσι βέβαια για την ιστορία να αναφέρουμε ότι *Σ= Σαρρής.*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ΜΑΧΗ_1.jpg

Το _ΜΑΧΗ_ στην Αίγινα. Από καρτ ποστάλ αγορασμένη χθες στο Μοναστηράκι.

ΜΑΧΗ_2.jpg

----------


## kostas_bit

Χρόνια Πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη

----------


## τοξοτης

> Χρόνια Πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη


Έ ξ ο χ η  Α π ί θ α ν η  Μ π ρ ά β ο  σ ο υ  Αληθώς Ανέστη

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολλές φορές έχουμε ασχοληθεί με τα δύο μικρά αδελφάκια της δεκαετίας '60, τα ΕΛΕΝΑ και ΜΑΡΙΝΑ. Όπως έχει γραφτεί, και τα δύο μετά τον Αργοσαρωνικό δούλεψαν ως τουριστικά στην Κρήτη. Ενώ όμως το ΕΛΕΝΑ το έχουμε δει και σε φωτογραφίες από την μεγαλόνησο, δεν είχαμε δει μέχρι σήμερα καμία αντίστοιχη του _ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_.

Ας το δούμε λοιπόν και αυτό, σε δύο πρόσφατες ανακαλύψεις από το flickr. Και οι δύο φωτό σίγουρα από την Κρήτη, το 1984 και το 1986, χωρίς όμως να αναφέρεται η τοποθεσία. Αν κάποιος την γνωρίζει ας μας πει.

_Οκτώβριος 1984_
flickr_hofman01_10-1984.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr_hofman01_

_Ιούνιος 1986_
flickr_Marc Noordink_06-1986.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr_Marc Noordink_

----------


## emmpapad

Είναι ο λιμενίσκος Χώρας Σφακίων.

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολλές φορές έχουμε ασχοληθεί με τα δύο μικρά αδελφάκια της δεκαετίας '60, τα ΕΛΕΝΑ και ΜΑΡΙΝΑ. Όπως έχει γραφτεί, και τα δύο μετά τον Αργοσαρωνικό δούλεψαν ως τουριστικά στην Κρήτη. Ενώ όμως το ΕΛΕΝΑ το έχουμε δει και σε φωτογραφίες από την μεγαλόνησο, δεν είχαμε δει μέχρι σήμερα καμία αντίστοιχη του _ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_.
> 
> Ας το δούμε λοιπόν και αυτό, σε δύο πρόσφατες ανακαλύψεις από το flickr. Και οι δύο φωτό σίγουρα από την Κρήτη, το 1984 και το 1986, χωρίς όμως να αναφέρεται η τοποθεσία. Αν κάποιος την γνωρίζει ας μας πει.
> 
> _Οκτώβριος 1984_
> flickr_hofman01_10-1984.jpg
> _Πηγή : flickr_hofman01_
> 
> _Ιούνιος 1986_
> ...


Ανεκτιμητο!  Και ειναι ηδη 50 χρονια...

27/6/1964 Καθημερινη
19640627 Elena Xara Mahi Marina Ka0hm.jpg

21/8/1965 Καθημερινη
19650821 Aghia Marina.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα από τα καραβάκια της Σαλαμίνας γύρω στο 1970 στου Τζελέπη. Στο βάθος είναι το ΔΗΛΟΣ του Νομικού και το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Καβουνίδη.

delos - polikos.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφη εικονα!!!

Αν  βλεπω καλα  τ'ονομα στην   ''κουλουρα''  που εχει το καραβακι  της Σαλαμινας νομιζω  οτι γραφει    ΓΑΛΗΝΗ_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πλοιάριο κάπου στην Κρήτη (αλλά που ???), ανάμεσα φθινοπώρου _1993_ και φθινοπώρου _1994_. Ευκρινές το όνομα _DOMENICO_ στα πλαινά του (όνομα πλοιαρίου ή όνομα εταιρείας ???), και ευκρινέστατο ότι πρόκειται ασφαλώς για ένα εκ των _ΕΛΕΝΑ_ και _ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_. Ποιό όμως από τα δυό ???

00.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - nettep_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα από τα καραβάκια της Σαλαμίνας γύρω στο 1970 στου Τζελέπη. Στο βάθος είναι το ΔΗΛΟΣ του Νομικού και το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Καβουνίδη.
> 
> delos - polikos.jpg
> πηγή


Mε αυτό το σουλούπι ήταν κάποια που πήγαιναν Σελήνια ίσως κ Κακή Βίγλα,γραμμές που έχουν καταργηθεί εδώ κ χρόνια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η φωτογραφια αυτη θυμιζει πραγματι πως πηγαιναμε στην Κουλουρη στην περιοδο 1955-1963. Ειτε απο τον Πειραια ειτε απο τα Παλουκια. Τα δρομολογια ηταν 
1. Περαμα-Παλουκια
2. Πειραιας-Περαμα
3. Πειραιας- Καματερο- Σεληνια
Τα πλοια μικρα, οπως αυτο παρα πανω, κλειστα, με καμμια 40-ια θεσεις, ξυλινους παγκους.

----------


## emmpapad

Πλοιάριο κάπου στην Κρήτη (αλλά που ???), ανάμεσα φθινοπώρου _1993_ και φθινοπώρου _1994_. Ευκρινές το όνομα _DOMENICO_ στα πλαινά του (όνομα πλοιαρίου ή όνομα εταιρείας ???), και ευκρινέστατο ότι πρόκειται ασφαλώς για ένα εκ των _ΕΛΕΝΑ_ και _ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_. Ποιό όμως από τα δυό ???

00.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - nettep_

Σίγουρα δεν είναι το ΕΛΕΝΑ μιας και μέχρι το 2010 διατηρούσε το ίδιο όνομα.
Σε προηγούμενο post σε ίδια οπτική γωνία το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ταιριάζει περισσότερο.
Δεν μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω την τοποθεσία που πιθανά θα μας έλυνε το πρόβλημα.

Εμμανουήλ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 2. Πειραιας-Περαμα
> 3. Πειραιας- Καματερο- Σεληνια
> Τα πλοια μικρα, οπως αυτο παρα πανω, κλειστα, με καμμια 40-ια θεσεις, ξυλινους παγκους.


Πειραιά-Πέραμα διά θαλάσσης είσαι σίγουρος;
Kαματερό-Σελήνια δεν μπορεί είναι εντελώς αντίθετα. Καματερό-Παλούκια ναι.

Τέλη δεκαετίας 60 τα καθίσματα ήταν πιό αναπαυτικά,πλαστικά τύπου λεωφορείου της εποχής.

----------


## pantelis2009

Είπα να το γράψω και γω. Απλά ο φίλος Νικόλας ....τα μπέρδεψε. 
Πειραιάς -Πέραμα ...δεν υπήρξε ...ποτέ.
Ούτε Πειραιάς - Καματερό - Σελήνια, όπως λες είναι...αντίθετα, υπήρχε Πειραιάς - Σελήνια (που υπάρχει και σήμερα) και Πειραιάς -Κακηβίγλα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> υπήρχε Πειραιάς - Σελήνια (που υπάρχει και σήμερα.


Σίγουρα υπάρχει Πειραιάς-Σελήνια; Noμίζω με τα ΙΧ που παλιά δεν είχε πολύς κόσμος,όλα αυτά έχουν καταργηθεί. Θυμάσαι κάποτε που είχε από Πέραμα γιά Μπατσί,γιά Βασιλικά; Mπορεί να μου ξεφεύγει κ καμιά άλλη γραμμή.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελευσίνα Μπατσι στην δεκαετία αλλα με καραβάκια μονο

----------


## τοξοτης

> Σίγουρα υπάρχει Πειραιάς-Σελήνια; Noμίζω με τα ΙΧ που παλιά δεν είχε πολύς κόσμος,όλα αυτά έχουν καταργηθεί. Θυμάσαι κάποτε που είχε από Πέραμα γιά Μπατσί,γιά Βασιλικά; Mπορεί να μου ξεφεύγει κ καμιά άλλη γραμμή.


Δε ξέρω αν αυτό βοηθάει http://www.salamina-123.gr/index.php...=249&Itemid=53

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η φωτογραφια αυτη θυμιζει πραγματι πως πηγαιναμε στην Κουλουρη στην περιοδο 1955-1963. Ειτε απο τον Πειραια ειτε απο τα Παλουκια. Τα δρομολογια ηταν 
> 1. Περαμα-Παλουκια
> 2. Πειραιας-Περαμα
> 3. Πειραιας- Καματερο- Σεληνια
> Τα πλοια μικρα, οπως αυτο παρα πανω, κλειστα, με καμμια 40-ια θεσεις, ξυλινους παγκους.


Να σκεφθείς δε φίλε Νίκο ότι σαν αυτό ήταν τα <καλά> τα <μεγάλα > γιατί θυμάμαι και κάτι κουκλίστικα μικρά ..................

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δε ξέρω αν αυτό βοηθάει http://www.salamina-123.gr/index.php...=249&Itemid=53


Oπωσδήποτε φίλε τοξότη βοηθάει.Επειδή η δουλειά μου είναι εκεί κοντά,ήμουν έτοιμος να πάω να το τσεκάρω :Fat:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είπα να το γράψω και γω. Απλά ο φίλος Νικόλας ....τα μπέρδεψε. 
> Πειραιάς -Πέραμα ...δεν υπήρξε ...ποτέ.
> Ούτε Πειραιάς - Καματερό - Σελήνια, όπως λες είναι...αντίθετα, υπήρχε Πειραιάς - Σελήνια (που υπάρχει και σήμερα) και Πειραιάς -Κακηβίγλα.


Συγνωμην φιλε pantelis2009.  Πέραμα-Παλουκια ηθελα να γραψω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάντως, προσωπικά, δεν θα μου φαινόταν και τόσο παράξενο αν παλαιότερα τα καραβάκια στην γραμμή Πειραιά - Παλούκια πιάνανε ενδιάμεσα και στο Πέραμα. Όσοι ξέρουν την διαδρομή, καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν θα ήταν δα και καμμιά μεγάλη καθυστέρηση - περέκκλιση πορείας (στην κατεύθυνση από Πειραιά προς Παλούκια) να αποβιβάσουν και στο Πέραμα. Και όταν μάλιστα μιλάμε για τις δεκαετίες 60 - 70, τις τότε επιλογές του τραμ και του πράσινου, και την τότε κατάσταση του οδικού δικτύου, πιστεύω πολλοί θα ήταν αυτοί που θα προτιμούσαν να κάνουν την διαδρομή με το καραβάκι. Πολύ βέβαια περισσότερο όσοι έμεναν Πειραιά και δούλευαν στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντως, προσωπικά, δεν θα μου φαινόταν και τόσο παράξενο αν παλαιότερα τα καραβάκια στην γραμμή Πειραιά - Παλούκια πιάνανε ενδιάμεσα και στο Πέραμα. Όσοι ξέρουν την διαδρομή, καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν θα ήταν δα και καμμιά μεγάλη καθυστέρηση - περέκκλιση πορείας (στην κατεύθυνση από Πειραιά προς Παλούκια) να αποβιβάσουν και στο Πέραμα. Και όταν μάλιστα μιλάμε για τις δεκαετίες 60 - 70, τις τότε επιλογές του τραμ και του πράσινου, και την τότε κατάσταση του οδικού δικτύου, πιστεύω πολλοί θα ήταν αυτοί που θα προτιμούσαν να κάνουν την διαδρομή με το καραβάκι. Πολύ βέβαια περισσότερο όσοι έμεναν Πειραιά και δούλευαν στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη.


 Τέλη δεκαετίας 60 σίγουρα δεν έπιαναν Πέραμα κ ο φίλος Παντελής μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει γιά παλαιότερα.Το τραμ ήδη από τα αμέσως προπολεμικά χρόνια ήταν πολύ καλή συγκοινωνία-πολλές φορές με διπλά βαγόνια-εξυπηρετούσε μάλιστα κ τον Ναύσταθμο.Τα δε πράσινα επί Ανδρεάδη τρέχανε του σκοτωμού διότι οι οδηγοί έπαιρναν bonus γιά να βγάλουν δρομολόγιο παραπάνω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τέλη δεκαετίας 60 σίγουρα δεν έπιαναν Πέραμα κ ο φίλος Παντελής μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει γιά παλαιότερα.


Μα αγαπητέ φίλε, είναι βέβαιο ότι ποτέ τα καραβάκια της γραμμής Πειραιά - Παλούκια δεν έπιαναν στο Πέραμα. Εγώ απλά μια "υπόθεση εργασίας" έκανα. Είπα ότι αν μάθαινα ότι έπιαναν δεν θα μου φαινόταν παράξενο για τους λόγους που ανέφερα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σαλαμινιωτικα πλοιαρια απο γαλλικο φιλμ της ΙΝΑ του Δκεμβριου 1961.

Σαλαμινιωτικα.jpg
http://www.ina.fr/video/LXF99007771/...age-video.html

Το φιλμ αυτο εχει και μια αλλη σημασια για μενα.  Δειχνει πραγματικα πως ζουσαμε στην Αθηνα την περιοδο εκεινη (1956-63). Μια ανειπωτη χαρα για την ζωη, με απλοτητα και ευχαριστηση με τα λιγα που ειχαμε τοτε.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Σαλαμινιωτικα πλοιαρια απο γαλλικο φιλμ της ΙΝΑ του Δκεμβριου 1961.
> 
> Σαλαμινιωτικα.jpg
> http://www.ina.fr/video/LXF99007771/...age-video.html
> 
> Το φιλμ αυτο εχει και μια αλλη σημασια για μενα.  Δειχνει πραγματικα πως ζουσαμε στην Αθηνα την περιοδο εκεινη (1956-63). Μια ανειπωτη χαρα για την ζωη, με απλοτητα και ευχαριστηση με τα λιγα που ειχαμε τοτε.


Τώρα τι να πω , γιατί ότι και να πω λίγο θα είναι και θα χαλάσω τη μαγεία

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φωτογραφία φτωχή μεν σε ανάλυση, αλλά καταπληκτική και μοναδική.

Το _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ του Γιάννη Λάτση ως _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ στην Σκιάθο το καλοκαίρι του 2004. Μου την έστειλε με email φίλος, χωρίς όμως να θυμάται το site από όπου την είχε αλιεύσει. 

01.jpg

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά είναι καταπληκτική η φωτογραφία. Θα άξιζε νομίζω να συγκεντρωθεί όλο το υλικό του πλοίου σε μια ξεχωριστή ενότητα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πραγματικά είναι καταπληκτική η φωτογραφία. Θα άξιζε νομίζω να συγκεντρωθεί όλο το υλικό του πλοίου σε μια ξεχωριστή ενότητα.


Έτσι κι' αλλιώς τα περισσότερα καράβια του Σαρωνικού που εμφανίζονται στο θέμα αυτό έχουν και δική τους αποκλειστική ενότητα, οπότε γιατί να μην υπάρχει και για τον Αγ. Νεκτάριο?

----------


## Ellinis

Έχετε δίκιο, όσα ποστ αφορούσαν κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο τα έχουμε βάλει σε ξεχωριστά θέματα για να είναι πιο εύκολη η αναζήτηση τους. Τα ποστ που αφορούν περισσότερα από ένα πλοίο τα έχουμε αφήσει εδώ μιας και δεν γίνεται να τα χωρίσουμε. Επίσης έχουν μείνει σε αυτό το θέμα τα μικρότερα πλοία όπως το ΣΠΥΡΟΣ. Θα κοιτάξω μήπως γίνεται να αντιγραφούν τα ποστ που το αφορούν σε ξεχωριστό θέμα αλλά με 55 σελίδες θέμα καταλαβαίνεται οτι θέλει πολύ δουλειά.  :Apologetic:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φωτογραφία φτωχή μεν σε ανάλυση, αλλά καταπληκτική και μοναδική.
> 
> Το _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ του Γιάννη Λάτση ως _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ στην Σκιάθο το καλοκαίρι του 2004. Μου την έστειλε με email φίλος, χωρίς όμως να θυμάται το site από όπου την είχε αλιεύσει. 
> 
> 01.jpg


Αφού το είδαμε το καραβάκι ως _ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ στην Σκιάθο το καλοκαίρι του 2004, να το δούμε -δια χειρός Selim San- και στον τελευταίο του προορισμό, _προσαραγμένο το 2006 στο επάρατο Aliaga_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΕΛΛΑΣ_ στο ναυπηγειο Αναστασιαδη/Τσορτανιδη 1967  http://costasa49.wix.com/nafpigioperama#!/c1m1f

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Α στο ναυπηγειο Αναστασιαδη/Τσορτανιδη 1966  http://costasa49.wix.com/nafpigioperama#!-/c20jv

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Α_ (δεν έχει δουλέψει ποτέ στον Αργοσαρωνικό) έχει _δικό του θέμα_ στο φόρουμ, και έκανα ήδη εκεί παραπομπή το ποστ σας κ. Πέππα.

----------


## Ellinis

To μικρό (ξύλινο προφανώς) καραβάκι που φαίνεται στο τετράγωνο, το αναγνωρίζει κανείς; Κάποιο από τα Σαλαμινιώτικα μήπως;

f005cd_ce6a80ddb0ef47108c650465583dbafd.jpg
πηγή

----------


## pantelis2009

Φαίνεται αρκετά μεγάλο, για να είναι Σαλαμινιώτικο. Αλλού πρέπει να το ψάξεις.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To μικρό (ξύλινο προφανώς) καραβάκι που φαίνεται στο τετράγωνο, το αναγνωρίζει κανείς; Κάποιο από τα Σαλαμινιώτικα μήπως;
> 
> f005cd_ce6a80ddb0ef47108c650465583dbafd.jpg
> πηγή


Δεν πείθει γιά σαλαμινιώτικο.

----------


## Ellinis

Εμένα μου θύμισε το ΒΡΥΣΗΙΣ της Αίγινας (το είχαμε δει σε προηγούμενη σελίδα του θέματος) αλλά εκείνο είχε ηδη βυθιστεί το 1959 που βγήκε η φωτογραφία.

----------


## τοξοτης

Διαβάζοντας τα γραφόμενα στο θέμα μου δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία : υπήρχαν Σαλαμινιώτικα που πήγαιναν και Αίγινα ?

----------


## aegina

Καποτε υπηρχε - δεκαετεια 70 - ενα μικρο που πηγαινε Αγκιστρι αλλα παλι δεν νομιζω να ειναι αυτο.

----------


## Takerman

Από ένα φίλμ του 1970, εμφανίζεται για λίγο το ΕΛΛΑΣ στο 12.25

LINK

----------


## aegina

Το φερυ στο φιλμ πρεπει να ειναι το Αγ.Κυριακη σε καποια στιγμη βλεπουμε το ΑΙγινα στη πρωτη μορφη του οπως και το Ελλας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κι όμως είναι ακόμα εδώ. Πιθανότατα έχει καιρό να δουλέψει, πιθανότατα να μη το ξαναδούμε στο υγρό στοιχείο. Το _ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ_ του Γιάννη Λάτση συνεχίζει ωστόσο να υπάρχει, τραβηγμένο έξω "κάπου" στον Άγιο Νικόλαο, και σε αρκετά καλή τουλάχιστον εξωτερική κατάσταση.
Το βλέπουμε σε φωτό τραβηγμένη μόλις πριν τρεις ημέρες, _ΕΔΩ_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κι όμως είναι ακόμα εδώ. Πιθανότατα έχει καιρό να δουλέψει, πιθανότατα να μη το ξαναδούμε στο υγρό στοιχείο. Το _ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ_ του Γιάννη Λάτση συνεχίζει ωστόσο να υπάρχει, τραβηγμένο έξω "κάπου" στον Άγιο Νικόλαο, και σε αρκετά καλή τουλάχιστον εξωτερική κατάσταση.
> Το βλέπουμε σε φωτό τραβηγμένη μόλις πριν τρεις ημέρες, _ΕΔΩ_.


.

Φυσικα η ιστορια και τα σχετικα του _ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ_ εχουν παρουσιαστει ξανα και ξανα.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...048#post414048 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...009#post548009
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...260#post410260

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μα και φυσικά αγαπητέ κ. Πέππα "η ιστορία και τα σχετικά" του _ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ_ έχουν παρουσιαστεί ξανά και ξανά, όπως άλλωστε και των συντριπτικά περισσοτέρων πλοίων της ακτοπλοίας, και οπωσδήποτε όχι μόνο από εσάς.

Ωστόσο το δικό μου ποστ (στο οποίο απαντήσατε αφού το παραθέσατε στο δικό σας) δεν αφορά ούτε την ιστορία του ούτε τα ......σχετικά του. Αφορά το παρόν του, με μία πολύ _πρόσφατη φωτό_ του (3 Αυγούστου 2016), την πρώτη και μοναδική μέσα στα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια, η οποία αποδεικνύει ότι το καραβάκι που είχαμε χάσει τα ίχνη του και πολλοί εξ ημών θεωρούσαμε ότι μπορεί και να είχε διαλυθεί, συνεχίζει να υπάρχει.     

Τώρα αν εσείς το ποστ μου το είδατε ως καλή ευκαιρία για να υπενθύμισετε και να επαναπροβάλετε τα προ ετών γραπτά σας, σίγουρα δεν είναι και τόσο ...sic, ωστόσο είναι δικαίωμα σας.

----------


## τοξοτης

Πολύ καλή η φωτογραφία του KOSTA L που ανακάλυψε ο αγαπητός Espresso Venezia στο διαδίκτυο. Με στενοχώρησε όμως η δήλωση που έκανε ότι < ότι το καραβάκι που είχαμε χάσει τα ίχνη του και πολλοί εξ ημών θεωρούσαμε ότι μπορεί και να είχε διαλυθεί, συνεχίζει να υπάρχει. > γιατί  στο forum υπάρχουν αρκετοί ειδικοί , γνώστες της ιστορίας της ναυτιλίας και ήρθε τώρα ένας ξένος καραβολάτρης να μας γνωρίσει σχετικά με το που βρίσκεται το πλοίο.

----------


## kostas_bit

Το Εριέττα στην Αίγινα
photo031.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σχετικά με το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* υπάρχει αυτή η φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της _Σουβάλας._
> 
> Από ότι γνωρίζω το *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* έμεινε λίγο στην Αίγινα και στη συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε στην Κρήτη, ενώ το αδερφό *ΕΛΕΝΑ* , έμεινε περισσότερο αλλά δεν γνωρίζω που κατέληξε (ξέρω ότι κάποια στιγμή πέρασε, ενδιάμεσα, και από τη Θάσο).
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον έχει η ταμπέλα με τα δρομολόγια, στην οποία φαίνεται η ονομασία *«ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ»* , το οποίο ήταν ξύλινο και ονομαζόταν αρχικά *ΑΦΑΙΑ*, στη συνέχεια επιμηκύνθηκε στη πρύμη, άλλαξε μηχανές και μετονομάστηκε σε *ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ.* 
> 
> *Πηγή φωτογραφίας: http://www.souvala.gr/tm/*
> __


Φια το δηζελοπλοιο *ΑΦΑΙΑ (*που το θυμαμαι καλα και δεν ηταν το πορμειο ΑΦΑΙΑ) βλεπθμε μια ανακοινωση στην Καθημερινη της 21 Ιουλιου 1963

19630721 Αφαια Καθημερινη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τα όσα είχα γράψει παρακάτω για την ιστορία του πλοίου έρχονται να συνδεθούν με κάποια νέα στοιχεία και οδηγούν το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ και στον Θερμαϊκό...



> Σε όσα έχουμε γράψει για το μικρό ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ να προσθέσω και κάποιες πρόσφατες πληροφορίες.
> 
> Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 ως ακτοφυλακίδα τύπου Fairmile. Όταν αγοράστηκε από έναν Έλληνα το 1950 στην Αίγυπτο είχε πάρει το όνομα ΝΤΟΛΥ. Ως ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ μετασκευάστηκε σε επιβατηγό το 1951 και ταξίδεψε για διάφορους (Τζώρτζης, Τζάνος, *Γκιγκιλίνης* κ.α.). Το τι απέγινε μετά το 1970 δεν το γνωρίζω


Στο  ένθετο "Χίλια Δέντρα" της εφημερίδας "Θεσσαλονίκη" δημοσιεύτηκε το 1999  ένα αφιέρωμα για τα πλοιάρια του Θερμαϊκού με στοιχεία από παλαιούς  ιδιοκτήτες τους και καπετάνιους τους, όπως ο Νικος Καρυώτης. Ο  καπετάνιος αναφέρει οτι το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ έφθασε στη Θεσσαλονίκη το '50-51 και οτι ανήκε στους  Δημ. *Γκιγκιλίνη*, Μπάρμπα και Αράπη και οτι όταν ο γιός του Γκιγκιλίνη  παντρεύτηκε την κόρη του Μπάρμπα τους έδωσαν ως προίκα το μερίδιο τους  στο σκάφος. _"Μετά πουλήθηκε στον Πειραιά, περίπου το '60. Δούλευε εκεί, επιβατικό στην Αίγινα. Ο ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ έπαιρνε 200 άτομα."_
Ο Espresso Venezia είχε φαίνεται κάποια υποψία όταν έγραφε για το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ του Σαρωνικού... 


> Ας μην ξεχνάμε και το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_ της _Θεσσαλονίκης_.


Σε ιστοσελίδα διαβάζουμε και το παρακάτω σχόλιο, διορθώνοντας οτι το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ είχε αγοραστεί στην Αλεξάνδρεια της Αιγύπτου:



> Οι αδελφοί Αράπη [...] έκαναν συνεταιρισμό με τον Τζώρτζη που  είχε το βενζινάδικο εκεί που είναι σήμερα η Εταιρεία Μακεδονικών...και  έφεραν τον ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟ από την Μάλτα.Ο Ναυτίλος είχε δύο μηχανές Vaumag 120  bhp και η ταχύτητα του 11 Knots, το ποιό γρήγορο τότε, ο Καπτα Κώστας  Τσι... γαμπρός των Αραπαίων μεταπήδησε απο την Λευκή στο νέο απόκτημα  που ήταν ποιό μακρύ 36 m (η Λευκή 24) με μηχανικό τον Στέλιο Κων...


Από την παρουσία του ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ στον Θερμαϊκό έχουμε δει κάποιες φωτογραφίες του εδώ:



> Σε μια φωτογραφία που έπεσε στα χέρια μου πρόσφατα  είδα οτι το όνομα του πλοίου είναι ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ. Μάλιστα στη πρύμνη είχε  και ενα πανό με διαφήμιση γνωστής μάρκας  καλλυντικών!





> Περαία μάλλον και ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ( http://thesout.gr )

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στον σύνδεσμο, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obn8L_bw7rw ,έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε από το 11:02 μέχρι το τέλος, νοσταλγικά πλάνα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά την εποχή του '80, με κάποια από τα αγαπημένα μας πλοία να κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους όπως το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ, ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ, ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, ΑΙΑΣ κ.α ,διατηρώντας βέβαια την επιφύλαξη μήπως κάποιος άλλος φίλος το έχει ανεβάσει ήδη στο παρελθόν...


Και βέβαια κάπου στο 13.40 μπορούμε να δούμε (αν δεν κάνω λάθος για πρώτη φορά) και το _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ -_ _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ ως "κίτρινο" _ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_.

Untitled-3.jpg__Untitled-2.jpg__Untitled--1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και βέβαια κάπου στο 13.40 μπορούμε να δούμε (αν δεν κάνω λάθος για πρώτη φορά) και το _ΣΠΥΡΟΣ -_ _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ ως "κίτρινο" _ΝΗΡΕΥΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_.
> 
> Untitled-3.jpg__Untitled-2.jpg__Untitled--1.jpg


To έβαψαν έτσι λόγω της εμφάνισης τότε των "δελφινιών" της Ceres.
Express κ κίτρινο...όλο κ καμιά κυρά Κατίνα μπορεί να τσίμπαγε...

----------


## Ellinis

> To μικρό (ξύλινο προφανώς) καραβάκι που φαίνεται στο τετράγωνο, το αναγνωρίζει κανείς; Κάποιο από τα Σαλαμινιώτικα μήπως;
> 
> f005cd_ce6a80ddb0ef47108c650465583dbafd.jpg
> πηγή





> Φαίνεται αρκετά μεγάλο, για να είναι Σαλαμινιώτικο. Αλλού πρέπει να το ψάξεις.





> Δεν πείθει γιά σαλαμινιώτικο.


Άλλη μια φωτογραφία του ίδιου άγνωστου σκάφους, αυτή τη φορά δεμένο περίπου απέναντι από τον Τιτάνιο Κήπο. Απέναντι του -δεν θέλει και πολλές συστάσεις- το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ. Η θέση του σκάφους με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι τότε έκανε κάποια τοπική γραμμή. Η φωτογραφία είναι από έντυπο του ΟΛΠ και πρέπει να είχε τραβηχτεί στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50.

unkn pir.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Άλλη μια φωτογραφία του ίδιου άγνωστου σκάφους, αυτή τη φορά δεμένο περίπου απέναντι από τον Τιτάνιο Κήπο. Απέναντι του -δεν θέλει και πολλές συστάσεις- το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ. Η θέση του σκάφους με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι τότε έκανε κάποια τοπική γραμμή. Η φωτογραφία είναι από έντυπο του ΟΛΠ και πρέπει να είχε τραβηχτεί στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50.
> 
> unkn pir.jpg


Το συγκεκριμένο μου θυμίζει έντονα το Χανιώτικο ΣΑΝ (αμετασκεύαστο) που είχα αναγνωρίσει με φωτογραφία εδώ :
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...F6%FE%ED/page5
Με δεδομένο ότι το παλιότερο όνομα που βρίσκω είναι ΣΑΡΟΝΙΚ ΣΑΝ, μπαίνω σε σκέψεις... Ίσως αξίζει μια έρευνα με τον αριθμό νηολογίου του ΣΑΝ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αυτή τη φορά δεμένο περίπου απέναντι από τον Τιτάνιο Κήπο.


Φίλε είναι Τινάνειος από τον Γάλλο ναύαρχο Τινάν που τον δημιούργησε το 1854. :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του ΜΑΧΗ. Νομίζω οτι στην πρώτη είναι στην Αίγινα και στη δεύτερη (του kipou42 @ ebay) στην Ύδρα.

mahi.jpg
mahi (2).jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δυο πόζες του ΜΑΧΗ. Νομίζω οτι στην πρώτη είναι στην Αίγινα και στη δεύτερη (του kipou42 @ ebay) στην Ύδρα.
> 
> mahi.jpg
> mahi (2).jpg


Όντως η πρώτη είναι στην Αίγινα στον μικρό μώλο που κάποτε έδεναν τα μικρά τότε καράβια της γραμμής. Όσον αφορά την Ύδρα μόνο εκτάκτως ερχόταν όπως και το Αίγινα και ¶γιος Νεκτάριος, πολλές φορές ναυλωμένα από σωματεία, φορείς όπως η Εργατική Εστία, κλπ. Θυμάμαι πολύ καλά σε μία τέτοια επίσκεψη στην Ύδρα κάπου το 1964-65 που μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι δεν "έπιασαν" τα ανάποδα με αποτέλεσμα να κουτουλήσει με φόρα στην απέναντι προβλήτα με μικροζημίες τόσο στην πλώρη όσο και τα πέτρινα μπλόκια της προβλήτας όπου δημιουργήθηκε ρήγμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Όντως η πρώτη είναι στην Αίγινα στον μικρό μώλο που κάποτε έδεναν τα μικρά τότε καράβια της γραμμής. Όσον αφορά την Ύδρα μόνο εκτάκτως ερχόταν όπως και το Αίγινα και ¶γιος Νεκτάριος, πολλές φορές ναυλωμένα από σωματεία, φορείς όπως η Εργατική Εστία, κλπ. Θυμάμαι πολύ καλά σε μία τέτοια επίσκεψη στην Ύδρα κάπου το 1964-65 που μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι δεν "έπιασαν" τα ανάποδα με αποτέλεσμα να κουτουλήσει με φόρα στην απέναντι προβλήτα με μικροζημίες τόσο στην πλώρη όσο και τα πέτρινα μπλόκια της προβλήτας όπου δημιουργήθηκε ρήγμα.


Κι ομως, εγω θυμαμαι το _ΜΑΧΗ_ να πηγαινει συχνα κα με κανονια δρομολογια στην Υδρα και Σπετσες.
Εδω απο την Καθημερινη, δρομολογια στις 23/8/1959 και στις 27/6/1964.

Ν

19590823 Pindos Mahi Kath.jpgΚαθημερινη, 23/8/1959

19640627 Elena Xara Mahi Marina Ka0hm.jpgΚαθημερινη, 27/6/1964

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Κι ομως, εγω θυμαμαι το _ΜΑΧΗ_ να πηγαινει συχνα κα με κανονια δρομολογια στην Υδρα και Σπετσες.
> Εδω απο την Καθημερινη, δρομολογια στις 23/8/1959 και στις 27/6/1964.
> 
> Ν
> 
> 19590823 Pindos Mahi Kath.jpgΚαθημερινη, 23/8/1959
> 
> 19640627 Elena Xara Mahi Marina Ka0hm.jpgΚαθημερινη, 27/6/1964


Ναι, Νικόλα. Όπως βλέπεις διαφημίζεται μόνο Κυριακές το 1964 που αναφέρομαι εγώ. Γι΄αυτό γράφω ότι ερχόταν εκτάκτως. Επειδή από πολύ μικρό παιδί παραθερίζαμε οικογενειακώς στην Ύδρα όλα τα γνωστά καράβια είχαν καθημερινά δρομολόγια για Ύδρα όχι όμως το Χαρά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Κι ομως, εγω θυμαμαι το _ΜΑΧΗ_ να πηγαινει συχνα κα με κανονια δρομολογια στην Υδρα και Σπετσες.
> Εδω απο την Καθημερινη, δρομολογια στις 23/8/1959 και στις 27/6/1964.
> 
> Ν
> 
> 19590823 Pindos Mahi Kath.jpgΚαθημερινη, 23/8/1959
> 
> 19640627 Elena Xara Mahi Marina Ka0hm.jpgΚαθημερινη, 27/6/1964


Ναι, Νικόλα. Όπως βλέπεις διαφημίζεται μόνο Σάββατα το 1964 που αναφέρομαι εγώ και όχι κάθε εβδομάδα. Γι΄αυτό γράφω ότι ερχόταν εκτάκτως. Επειδή από πολύ μικρό παιδί παραθερίζαμε οικογενειακώς στην Ύδρα όλα τα γνωστά καράβια είχαν καθημερινά δρομολόγια για Ύδρα όχι όμως το Χαρά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ναι, Νικόλα. Όπως βλέπεις διαφημίζεται μόνο Σάββατα το 1964 που αναφέρομαι εγώ και όχι κάθε εβδομάδα. Γι΄αυτό γράφω ότι ερχόταν εκτάκτως. Επειδή από πολύ μικρό παιδί παραθερίζαμε οικογενειακώς στην Ύδρα όλα τα γνωστά καράβια είχαν καθημερινά δρομολόγια για Ύδρα όχι όμως το *Χαρά*.


Πρωτον, εννοεις _ΜΑΧΗ_, οχι Χαρα.
Και δευτερον, μπορω να παρουσιασω πολλα αλλα δρομολογια που δεν ειναι Κυριακατικα. Και διαφωνω οτι τα Κυριακατικα ηταν εκτακτα δρομολογια.
Αλλα ας αφησουμε το θεμα. Πιστεθω οτι και εσυ και εγω εχουμε σοβαροτερα πραγματα να κανουμε.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι Νικόλα εννούσα Μάχη. Οσο για το δεύτερο δεν θα σχολιάσω.

----------


## aegina

Επιτρέψετε μου να βγαλω το εξης συμπερασμα τα δρομολογια ειναι πριν απο το 62 οταν ηρθαν στη γραμμη δυο μεγαλα το Καμελια και το Σαρωνις μαζι με το Νεραιδα οποτε το Μαχη ηταν μικρο ακομη το 64 τα Μαχη και Πινδος εφυγαν απο τη γραμμη .Τοτε ηταν και το Μαριω .

----------


## Ellinis

> Το συγκεκριμένο μου θυμίζει έντονα το Χανιώτικο ΣΑΝ (αμετασκεύαστο) που είχα αναγνωρίσει με φωτογραφία εδώ :
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...F6%FE%ED/page5
> Με δεδομένο ότι το παλιότερο όνομα που βρίσκω είναι ΣΑΡΟΝΙΚ ΣΑΝ, μπαίνω σε σκέψεις... Ίσως αξίζει μια έρευνα με τον αριθμό νηολογίου του ΣΑΝ...


Μιας και εδώ ανέφερα το πότε εμφανίστηκε το ΣΑΝ, η αναζήτηση της ταυτότητας του μικρού σκάφους συνεχίζεται. Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία που βρήκα φαίνεται οτι στο μικρό φουγάρο του είχε ένα "K", πιθανότατα το πρώτο γράμμα του επωνύμου του ιδιοκτήτη του. 

unkn.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και το _ΕΛΕΝΑ_ δεν απέκτησε ποτέ δικό του θέμα στο φόρουμ (όπως και το αδελφό _ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_), να αναφερθούμε στο παρόν θέμα στα τελευταία του χρόνια, όταν και έπαψε πλέον _να δουλεύει στην Κρήτη_.

Το καραβάκι αγοράστηκε το 2011 από οργάνωση στον Καναδά σε συνεργασία με άλλες οργανώσεις σε Αυστραλία, Βέλγιο και Δανία, για να συμμετέσχει σε ανθρωπιστικές αποστολές προς την λωρίδα της Γάζας στην Παλαιστίνη. Μετονομάστηκε σε _TAHRIR_ με νέα σημαία _Comoros_ και λιμάνι νηολόγησης το Moroni.

Τον Ιούλιο του 2011 ξεκίνησε από την Κρήτη για το πρώτο του ταξίδι προς την λωρίδα της Γάζας με ακτιβιστές από τις παραπάνω χώρες, αλλά επειδή είχε αναχωρήσει χωρίς άδεια απόπλου, εντοπίστηκε από το λιμενικό και επέστρεψε ρυμουλκούμενο (5 Ιουλίου) στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Νικολάου, όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και στις παρακάτω φωτό.

5905712634_dc58448b0b_o.jpg__5905155937_d34f3d4fec_b.jpg__5905711830_2aef888df7_b.jpg
_Πηγή και περισσότερες φωτό_

Αργότερα, τον Νοέμβριο του ίδιου έτους, απέπλευσε και πάλι για το ίδιο ταξίδι, αυτήν την φορά όμως από τουρκικό λιμάνι μαζί με το ιρλανδικό πλοίο _SAOIRSE_ αλλά και τα δύο πλοία πιάστηκαν και κατασχέθηκαν μαζί με το φορτίο τους από το Ισραήλ σε διεθνή ύδατα στις 4 Νοεμβρίου 2011. Τα πλοία μεταφέρθηκαν στο ισραηλινό λιμάνι Ashdod και οι ακτιβιστές που επέβαιναν σε αυτά κρατήθηκαν για κάποιο διάστημα σε ισραηλινές φυλακές.

Αργότερα, η Καναδική οργάνωση και πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του _TAHRIR (ΕΛΕΝΑ)_ καθώς και συνεργάτες της από άλλες χώρες, με αγωγές απαίτησαν από το Ισραήλ την επιστροφή του πλοίου και του φορτίου του που κατασχέθηκαν παράνομα (σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με τα λεγόμενα τους), ενώ παράλληλα είχε κατατεθεί αγωγή εναντίον του Ισραήλ για πειρατεία, απαγωγή και κλοπή και από την Γαλλική οργάνωση Un Bateau francais pour Gaza, έχοντας ως "προηγούμενο" την παρόμοια υπόθεση με τα δύο ελληνικά πλοία _ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ_ και _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΣ_ τα οποία είχαν κατασχεθεί το 2010 από το Ισραήλ και αφέθησαν ελεύθερα το καλοκαίρι του 2012. Είναι άγνωστο όμως, μιας και δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό με την τύχη που είχαν αυτές οι αγωγές, αν απελευθερώθηκε ποτέ το πλοίο (και αν ναι τι απέγινε), ή αν παρέμεινε κατεσχεμένο στο Ισραήλ όπως και άλλα πλοία που είχαν συμμετάσχει τα χρόνια εκείνα σε παρόμοιες ανθρωπιστικές αποστολές.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To μικρό (ξύλινο προφανώς) καραβάκι που φαίνεται στο τετράγωνο, το αναγνωρίζει κανείς; Κάποιο από τα Σαλαμινιώτικα μήπως;
> 
> f005cd_ce6a80ddb0ef47108c650465583dbafd.jpg
> πηγή





> Άλλη μια φωτογραφία του ίδιου άγνωστου σκάφους, αυτή τη φορά δεμένο περίπου απέναντι από τον Τιτάνιο Κήπο. Απέναντι του -δεν θέλει και πολλές συστάσεις- το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ. Η θέση του σκάφους με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι τότε έκανε κάποια τοπική γραμμή. Η φωτογραφία είναι από έντυπο του ΟΛΠ και πρέπει να είχε τραβηχτεί στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50.
> 
> unkn pir.jpg





> Μιας και εδώ ανέφερα το πότε εμφανίστηκε το ΣΑΝ, η αναζήτηση της ταυτότητας του μικρού σκάφους συνεχίζεται. Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία που βρήκα φαίνεται οτι στο μικρό φουγάρο του είχε ένα "K", πιθανότατα το πρώτο γράμμα του επωνύμου του ιδιοκτήτη του. 
> 
> unkn.jpg


Μία παλιά καρτποστάλ από το λιμάνι της Ύδρας. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βλέπουμε (αριστερά) το ίδιο μικρό καραβάκι ??? Δυστυχώς η μικρή ανάλυση δεν βοηθάει για μεγαλύτερη μεγέθυνση.

01.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό μου φαίνεται ακόμη μικρότερο, πάντως παρόμοιο. Οσο για την "τριήρη" δεξιά... δεν είχα ξαναδεί τέτοιο πράγμα!  :Stung:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το γνωστό πλέον (πλην όμως άγνωστο !!!) μικρό ξύλινο καραβάκι στοιχεία του οποίου αναζητούνται σε προηγούμενα ποστ, εμφανίζεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο _Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη_ του Περάματος _σε φωτογραφίες_ από την ημέρα καθέλκυσης (Απρίλιος 1962) του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Άρα είχε μείνει τουλάχιστον τρία χρόνια στη στεριά, από το 1959 που φαίνεται πίσω από το ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ μέχρι το 1962. Λογικά είναι το ίδιο που φαίνεται εδώ δεξιά του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ. Και στο βάθος περνάει ένα τύπου Algerine του Π.Ν., ίσως σε ρόλο "ευκαιρίας".

Image1.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά Άρη, αυτό είναι, γι αυτό μίλησα για φωτογραφίες και όχι για μία συγκεκριμμένη _που φαίνεται καθαρά_. Τώρα για το αν είχε μείνει συνεχόμενα τρία χρόνια στη στεριά, αυτό παίζεται και δεν το θεωρώ και τόσο πιθανό. Μπορεί να είχε σχέσεις με το ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη, ή απλά να έτυχε να βρίσκεται εκεί για εργασίες συντήρησης και τις ημέρες καθέλκυσης του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μία παλιά καρτποστάλ από το λιμάνι της Ύδρας. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βλέπουμε (αριστερά) το ίδιο μικρό καραβάκι ??? Δυστυχώς η μικρή ανάλυση δεν βοηθάει για μεγαλύτερη μεγέθυνση.
> 
> 01.jpg


Για να βοηθήσω το καραβάκι στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας λέγεται ΕΡΩΣ και εξυπηρετούσε το ξενοδοχείο Hydra Beach απέναντι στο Πλέπι Ερμιονίδας. Έφερνε πελάτες του ξενοδοχείου και μπορούσε κανείς να πάει απέναντι για μπάνιο στο ξενοδοχείο. Εμφανίζεται και σε ταινία με τον Κωνσταντάρα γυρισμένη την δεκαετία 70 στο ξενοδοχείο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> ΚΌρα είχε μείνει τουλάχιστον τρία χρόνια στη στεριά, από το 1959 που φαίνεται πίσω από το ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ μέχρι το 1962. Λογικά είναι το ίδιο που φαίνεται εδώ δεξιά του ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ. Και στο βάθος περνάει ένα τύπου Algerine του Π.Ν., ίσως σε ρόλο "ευκαιρίας".
> 
> Image1.jpg


 ¶ρη το εικονιζόμενο δεν είναι το ΕΡΩΣ που φαίνεται στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας πιο πάνω. Πρόσεξε ότι το ΕΡΩΣ έχει παράθυρα χαμηλά στον καθρέφτη αριστερά και δεξιά από την γέφυρα ενώ αυτό όχι και μικρό καταρτάκι πάνω στην γέφυρα. Η δε τριήρης ήταν πλωτή έκθεση, μετασκευή καϊκιού, που την είχε κάποιος Μενουδάκος με τουριστικά είδη και πουλούσε χάλκινους αμφορείς και φλοκάτες.

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε! Πολύ φολκλόρ η τριήρης  :Tickled Pink:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε! Πολύ φολκλόρ η τριήρης


 Γύρω στο 1969-70 μετακόμισε στην Σκιάθο και υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες της και εκεί.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια μακρινή του Τζελέπη το 1960 με τα ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ, ΑΙΓΙΝΑ και ένα από τα ΜΑΡΙΩ ή ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ. 

Tzelepi 1960.jpg
πηγή (Η.Weber)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε Ellinis ειναι Καλαμαρα - Μαχη - Μαριω - Αγιος  Νεκταριος_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Εριεττα, Ελενα* και *Μαρινα* σε δρομολογια για την Σουβαλα και Αγια Μαρινα τον Ιουνιο  1965.

19650606 Εριεττα Ελενα Μαρινα Ελευθερια.jpg

*Ελενα 

Ελενα.jpg


Μαρινα
*
Μαρινα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτή την πόζα βλέπουμε μερικά από τα πλοία της γραμμής του Σαρωνικού, στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '50. Πιο κοντά ένα μετασκευασμένο Fairmile και μετά το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ του Βατικιώτη, το ΚΥΚΝΟΣ ενώ στην αριστερά άκρη με το μαύρο χρώμα είναι το ΕΛΕΝΑ του Λαγά που έκανε Πειραιά -Πελοπόννησο -Κύθηρα.

elena - kyknos - kalamara.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και άλλα μικρά του Σαρωνικού κάπου τη δεκαετία του '60

PireusPort60s_.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και άλλα μικρά του Σαρωνικού κάπου τη δεκαετία του '60
> 
> PireusPort60s_.jpg


 Δεξιά του διακρίνω επίσης το Αγ Νεκτάριος και το Αιγινάκι.

----------


## npapad

> Κι όμως είναι ακόμα εδώ. Πιθανότατα έχει καιρό να δουλέψει, πιθανότατα να μη το ξαναδούμε στο υγρό στοιχείο. Το _ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ_ του Γιάννη Λάτση συνεχίζει ωστόσο να υπάρχει, τραβηγμένο έξω "κάπου" στον Άγιο Νικόλαο, και σε αρκετά καλή τουλάχιστον εξωτερική κατάσταση.
> Το βλέπουμε σε φωτό τραβηγμένη μόλις πριν τρεις ημέρες, _ΕΔΩ_.


Το καραβάκι βρίσκεται ακόμα τραβηγμένο στην ξηρά δίπλα από το δρόμο που οδηγεί από την Ελούντα στην Πλάκα.
Φωτογραφίες μου στις 7-4-2018.
DSC_5354.jpgDSC_5355.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το καραβάκι βρίσκεται ακόμα τραβηγμένο στην ξηρά δίπλα από το δρόμο που οδηγεί από την Ελούντα στην Πλάκα.
> Φωτογραφίες μου στις 7-4-2018.
> DSC_5354.jpgDSC_5355.jpg


Ενα απο τα λιγα πλοια που μας εχουν μεινει απο την δεκαετια του 1950, το πλοιο αυτο πρεπει να διατηρηθει και να μην χαθει. Για πολλους απο εμας τοα* ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ* και *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ* (πρωην *ΣΠΥΡΟΣ*), ηταν και τα δυο τους αγαπημενα πλοια του Σαρωνικου. 

19520617 Spyros Erietta.jpg19520715 Erietta Spyros Troizhnia.jpg

ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> 1947 Λιμάνι Αίγινας (στον μώλο μπροστά απο του Σακιώτη,αν θυμόσαστε παλαιοί Αιγινήτες)
> Απο τα δημοφιλέστερα εκείνης της εποχής πετρελαιοκίνητα.
> Προετοιμασία για απόπλου,με την αδελφή μου μωρό ακόμα στην πλώρη.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους εξαιρετικούς,Roi Baudoin,Nicholas Peppas,Ellinis,Aegina, μ εκτίμηση για το εργο σας.
> 
> Copy of vrisiis 1947.jpg





> Π/Κ ΒΡΥΣΙΗΣ
>   Και μιά φωτογραφία (πιστεύω η δεύτερη που υπάρχει ) του Π/Κ  Βρυσιής,την ωρα μου μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας,στα πρώτα μετά την  κατοχή χρόνια.
> (Ο φωτογράφος ήταν ο Γρηγόρης Συριώτης που εφυγε πριν λίγο καιρό,για το μεγάλο ταξίδι)ΒΡΥΣΗΙΣ - Αντίγραφο.jpg





> Δυο στις δυο έχεις Λεονάρδε! 
> Για το καραβάκι να γράψω ξανά δυο λόγια μιας και το προηγούμενο μήνυμα χάθηκε στην περσινή βλάβη.
> Η ΒΡΥΣΙΔΑ (έτσι ήταν το όνομα του στα χαρτιά) ήταν ένα πρώην ιταλικό  ρυμουλκό με το όνομα "Μπαχτιάρ". Μικρό σκαρί με μήκος μόλις 17,3 μέτρα  και πλάτος 3,2 μέτρα, αρχικά ήταν ατμόπλοιο αλλά μετατράπηκε σε  δηζελοκίνητο όταν "φόρεσε" μια Deutz 90 HP. Στο Σαρωνικό για μια περίοδο  το είχε συνεταιρικά ο Νικ.Βατικιώτης.
> Το τέλος του σκάφους ήρθε τον Απρίλη του 1956 όταν βυθίστηκε στο Βαθύ των Μεθάνων.


To μικρό ΒΡΥΣΗΙΣ του Σαρωνικού είχε εμπλακεί τον Ιανουάριο του 1940 σε μια σύγκρουση και έτσι δημοσιεύτηκε και μια φωτογραφία του:

vrysis 1940.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To μικρό ΒΡΥΣΗΙΣ του Σαρωνικού είχε εμπλακεί τον Ιανουάριο του 1940 σε μια σύγκρουση και έτσι δημοσιεύτηκε και μια φωτογραφία του:
> 
> vrysis 1940.jpg


Απιθανη φωτογραφια. Μπραβο.  Ν

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία που νομίζω οτι δεν έχουμε ξαναδεί στο φόρουμ, με το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ και το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας

pindos - neraida - η υδρα πίσω στα παλιά.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τελικά από ότι φαίνεται, εκτός από τα _ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ και _ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ_ (δες προηγούμενο ποστ) και άλλα επιβατηγά καραβάκια του Σαρωνικού είχαν σαν βάση τους το Πασαλιμάνι, ή τουλάχιστον έδεναν και εκεί. Σε αεροφωτογραφία από το Πασαλιμάνι (δεκαετία του '80 αναγράφει η λεζάντα της αλλά αμφιβάλλω, νομίζω πρέπει να είναι νωρίτερα) κάτω αριστερά βλέπουμε _άλλο ένα μικρό επιβατηγό_, και πάλι μπροστά από την λέσχη του Ολυμπιακού, και ακριβώς στην ίδια θέση που είχαμε δει στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ το _ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ_.

Τώρα..... τι να πω, κάτι μου θυμίζει, κάτι μου θυμίζει, αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλήξω στο ποιό είναι. Καμμιά ιδέα κανείς ??? Να σημειώσω ότι η εικόνα διατίθεται και σε δύο ακόμα μεγαλύτερες αναλύσεις από αυτήν που έχω παραθέσει στο link.

----------


## aegina

Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι καποιο απο το Σαρωνικο .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κι όμως φίλε μου aegina, είναι κάποιο γνωστό μας του Σαρωνικού. Είχα γράψει στο ποστ μου "κάτι μου θυμίζει, κάτι μου θυμίζει", και τελικά .....θυμήθηκα τι μου θυμίζει. Είναι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Β_ (πρώην ΓΛΑΡΟΣ).

----------


## aegina

Μοιαζει αλλα το Γλαρος Αγ.Νεκταριος Β ειχε διαφορετικη πλωρη και δεν ειχε βαρκες μηπως λεω μηπως ηταν ετσι στην αρχηκη του μορφη ; Κι αν ναι ποτε ναυπηγηθηκε ποτε αλλαξε πλωρη ;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου aegina αν θέλεις συνεχίζουμε την κουβέντα (και όποιος άλλος βέβαια το επιθυμεί) για το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Β _εδώ_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ........Ενδιαφέρον έχει η ταμπέλα με τα δρομολόγια, στην οποία φαίνεται η ονομασία *«ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ»* , το οποίο ήταν ξύλινο και ονομαζόταν αρχικά *ΑΦΑΙΑ*, στη συνέχεια επιμηκύνθηκε στη πρύμη, άλλαξε μηχανές και μετονομάστηκε σε *ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ.*





> .....egw thimamai ta ELENA & ERIETTA stin AG.MARINA  kai ta _ASPASIA_ & MARINA sti Souvala.Ontos to MARINA efyge grigora  opws kai to _ASPASIA_ to ELENA eirthe sti Souvala kai stin AG.MARINA pige  to MIXALIS.





> .....το δηζελοπλοιο *ΑΦΑΙΑ (*που το θυμαμαι καλα και δεν ηταν το πορθμειο ΑΦΑΙΑ) βλεπε μια ανακοινωση στην Καθημερινη της 21 Ιουλιου 1963
> 
> 19630721 Αφαια Καθημερινη.jpg


Το επιβατηγό, δηζελόπλοιο όπως αποκαλείτο στην εποχή του, _ΑΦΑΙΑ_, συνονόματο βέβαια του μετέπειτα (1966) θρυλικού πορθείου ΑΦΑΙΑ. Εκτός από τα παραπάνω στοιχεία που είχαν γραφτεί παλαιότερα στο παρόν θέμα, γνωρίζουμε ακόμα ότι ήταν κατασκευής του 1960 (???), 126 τόννων, ανέπτυσσε ταχύτητα 11,7 κόμβων, και το _1964_ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ_.

Να το δούμε για πρώτη φορά -αν δεν κάνω λάθος- και σε φωτογραφία, _από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά εν έτει 1964_, λογικά δηλαδή λίγο πριν την μετονομασία του, και να παραθέσουμε μία καλύτερη μεγέθυνση από την ίδια φωτό.

01.jpg
_Copyrights : flickr - Dionysis Anninos_

----------


## kostas_bit

> Το επιβατηγό, δηζελόπλοιο όπως αποκαλείτο στην εποχή του, _ΑΦΑΙΑ_, συνονόματο βέβαια του μετέπειτα (1966) θρυλικού πορθείου ΑΦΑΙΑ. Εκτός από τα παραπάνω στοιχεία που είχαν γραφτεί παλαιότερα στο παρόν θέμα, γνωρίζουμε ακόμα ότι ήταν κατασκευής του 1960 (???), 126 τόννων, ανέπτυσσε ταχύτητα 11,7 κόμβων, και το _1964_ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ_.
> 
> Να το δούμε για πρώτη φορά -αν δεν κάνω λάθος- και σε φωτογραφία, _από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά εν έτει 1964_, λογικά δηλαδή λίγο πριν την μετονομασία του, και να παραθέσουμε μία καλύτερη μεγέθυνση από την ίδια φωτό.
> 
> 01.jpg
> _Copyrights : flickr - Dionysis Anninos_


Φίλε Espresso Venezia, πολλά μπράβο και ευχαριστίες για την σπάνια φωτογραφία του ΑΦΑΙΑ (ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ) για ένα πλοίο που δύσκολα θα έχουμε φωτογραφίες του, παρότι την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή τη σημάδεψε η παρουσία του. Σουβάλα - Αγιά Μαρίνα αλλά και Σουβάλα - Αίγινα - Επίδαυρο. Υπάρχει και μια "εμφάνισή" του σε μια ελληνική ταινία, την οποία και θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και να ανεβάσω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Espresso Venezia, πολλά μπράβο και ευχαριστίες για την σπάνια φωτογραφία του ΑΦΑΙΑ (ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ) για ένα πλοίο που δύσκολα θα έχουμε φωτογραφίες του, παρότι την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή τη σημάδεψε η παρουσία του. Σουβάλα - Αγιά Μαρίνα αλλά και Σουβάλα - Αίγινα - Επίδαυρο. Υπάρχει και μια "εμφάνισή" του σε μια ελληνική ταινία, την οποία και θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και να ανεβάσω.


Προσθετω και εγω τις ευχαριστιες και την χαρα μου οτι εδοθη λυσις σ' αυτο το θεμα. Το 2009 η 2010 ειχα αναφερει για πρωτη φορα οτι ειχα δει ενα καραβακι στον Αργοσαρωνικο με το ονομα _ΑΦΑΙΑ_ αλλα φιλοι των σελιδων μου ειχαν απαντησει οτι υπηρχε μονο το πορθμειο. Χαιρομαι οτι ελυθη το προβλημα.

Καθημερινη 21/7/1963
19630721 Αφαια Καθημερινη.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το επιβατηγό, δηζελόπλοιο όπως αποκαλείτο στην εποχή του, _ΑΦΑΙΑ_, συνονόματο βέβαια του μετέπειτα (1966) θρυλικού πορθείου ΑΦΑΙΑ. Εκτός από τα παραπάνω στοιχεία που είχαν γραφτεί παλαιότερα στο παρόν θέμα, γνωρίζουμε ακόμα ότι ήταν κατασκευής του 1960 (???), 126 τόννων, ανέπτυσσε ταχύτητα 11,7 κόμβων, και το _1964_ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ_.
> 
> Να το δούμε για πρώτη φορά -αν δεν κάνω λάθος- και σε φωτογραφία, _από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά εν έτει 1964_, λογικά δηλαδή λίγο πριν την μετονομασία του, και να παραθέσουμε μία καλύτερη μεγέθυνση από την ίδια φωτό.
> 
> 01.jpg
> _Copyrights : flickr - Dionysis Anninos_


Να θυμησω επισης οτι ο Παπυρος Λαρους της εποχης (1963) ειχε σχετικο αρθρο για την ακτοπλοια οπου παρουσιαζοταν και το ΑΦΑΙΑ το οποιον (φυσικα) ηταν αυτο και οχι το φερρυ μπωτ.
Με στοιχεια... Κατασκευη 1960, τοννοι 126, και ταχυτητα 11,5 μιλλια την ωρα.

attachment.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να θυμησω επισης οτι ο Παπυρος Λαρους της εποχης (1963) ειχε σχετικο αρθρο για την ακτοπλοια οπου παρουσιαζοταν και το ΑΦΑΙΑ το οποιον (φυσικα) ηταν αυτο και οχι το φερρυ μπωτ.
> Με στοιχεια... Κατασκευη 1960, τοννοι 126, και ταχυτητα 11,5 μιλλια την ωρα.
> 
> attachment.jpg


 Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το λήμμα περί ακτοπλοϊας  στον Πάπυρο Λαρούς κ αν θα μπορούσατε να κάνετε ζουμ στα εικονιζόμενα πλοία  ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ, ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ,ΥΔΡΑ,POΔΟΣ .
Ο Πάπυρος Λαρούς προερχόμενος από την γαλλική έκδοση είναι γαλλοκεντρικός κ φυσικά περιέχει λήμματα ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

UOTE=Nicholas Peppas;606566]Να θυμησω επισης οτι ο Παπυρος Λαρους της εποχης (1963) ειχε σχετικο αρθρο για την ακτοπλοια οπου παρουσιαζοταν και το ΑΦΑΙΑ το οποιον (φυσικα) ηταν αυτο και οχι το φερρυ μπωτ.
Με στοιχεια... Κατασκευη 1960, τοννοι 126, και ταχυτητα 11,5 μιλλια την ωρα.

attachment.jpg[/QUOTE]
ΠΛ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ 1963 α.jpg ΠΛ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ 1963 β.jpg

Ιδού η ίδια σελίδα με εστίαση τόσο στις φωτό,όσο κ στο κείμενο.

----------


## aegina

Πριν καμποσο καιρο αναζητουσαμε ενα ξυλινο καραβακι με υπερυψωμενη γεφυρα νομιζω οτι προκειται για το ΠΥΡΑΥΛΟΣ εκανε καποια εποχη ΑΓΚΙΣΤΡΙ - ΑΙΓΙΝΑ.

----------


## kostas_bit

ΑΦΑΙΑ (1962) Screenshot_1_v3.jpg

Κακή ποιότητα εικόνας, αλλά είναι μια ευκαιρία να το δούμε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε kostas_bit. Και όχι μόνο να το δούμε, αλλά να έχουμε και μία συνολική εικόνα του ως μέτρο σύγκρισης, μήπως και μπορέσουμε πλέον να το διακρίνουμε και σε άλλες παλιές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Άλλη μια φωτογραφία του ίδιου άγνωστου σκάφους, αυτή τη φορά δεμένο περίπου απέναντι από τον Τιτάνιο Κήπο. Απέναντι του -δεν θέλει και πολλές συστάσεις- το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ. Η θέση του σκάφους με κάνει να πιστεύω οτι τότε έκανε κάποια τοπική γραμμή. Η φωτογραφία είναι από έντυπο του ΟΛΠ και πρέπει να είχε τραβηχτεί στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50.
> 
> unkn pir.jpg


Το συγκεκριμμένο καραβάκι το έχουμε συζητήσει αρκετά στο παρόν θέμα, κυρίως σε ποστ από τα Νο 570 έως 590, χωρίς όμως να έχουμε καταφέρει να βρούμε κάποιο στοιχείο του. Σήμερα όμως, βρήκα _εδώ_ την ίδια φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, σε αρκετά μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση αλλά κυρίως χωρίς να κόβεται η πρύμη του πλοίου και άρα να μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε "κάτι" σαν όνομα γραμμένο πίσω. Παραθέτω μεγέθυνση,

04.jpg

και παρατηρώ ότι το όνομα λογικά δεν πρέπει να περιλαμβάνει πάνω από πέντε χαρακτήρες και το πρώτο γράμμα είναι είτε Α είτε Δ. Όλα αυτά βέβαια εννοείται με άκρα επιφύλαξη. Αν πάντως με ...πιέζανε αφόρητα και μου ...κόλλαγαν και ένα περίστροφο στον κρόταφο  ώστε να ρισκάρω οπωσδήποτε ένα όνομα, θα έλεγα πως μοιάααααααααζει κάτι σε ΑΕΤΟΣ !!!
.

----------


## Ellinis

> Θα ηταν δυνατο να εχουμε μια πληρη λιστα των πλοιων του Σαρωνικου απο το 1950 ως σημερα.


Ο φιλος aegina είχε μια καλή ιδέα και έτσι προσπάθησα να φτιάξω έναν πίνακα με τα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν στον Σαρωνικό από το '45 έως σήμερα. Τα εμφανίζω με τη σειρά που εμφανίστηκαν στο Σαρωνικό. Οι ιδιοκτήτες είναι ενδεικτικοί, όπως και οι ημερομηνίες που δραστηριοποιήθηκαν τα πλοία στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Το επισυνάπτω και σε αρχείο pdf για να μπορεί ο καθένας να το κατεβάσει και να το επεξεργαστεί όπως τον βολεύει... 

Είμαι βέβαιως πως όλο κάτι θα λείπει, οπότε κάθε διόρθωση και συμπλήρωση είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

Όνομα    κύριος πλοιοκτήτης    Έτη δρομολόγησης    Τύπος
ΒΡΥΣΙΗΣ    Βατικιώτης    3?-56    Ε/Γ
ΕΛΙΚΗ        45    Ε/Γ
ΟΛΓΑ        46    Ε/Γ
ΠΟΠΗ (ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ)    Γούναρης    46-47    Ε/Γ
ΕΦΦΗ    Γ.Λάτσης    46-51    Ε/Γ
ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ (ΠΟΡΟΣ)    Βατικιώτης    4?-61    Ε/Γ
ΝΙΚΗ (ΥΔΡΑ)    Γ.Λάτσης    48-54    Ε/Γ
ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ    Γ.Λάτσης    50-75    Ε/Γ
ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ    Τρίπος    51-66    Ε/Γ
ΣΠΥΡΟΣ (ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ, ΝΗΡΕΥΣ)    Σπ.Λάτσης    52-86    Ε/Γ
ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ    Γ.Λάτσης    52-7?    Ε/Γ
ΑΙΓΙΝΑ    Κονταρίνης    53-7?    Ε/Γ
ΧΑΡΑ    Μεταξάς    58-74    Ε/Γ
ΓΛΑΡΟΣ    Καβουνίδης    5?-66    Ε/Γ
ΜΑΧΗ    Τρίπος    59-64    Ε/Γ
ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ    Κονταρίνης    59-71    Ε/Γ
ΜΑΡΙΩ    Κονταρίνης    59-7?    Ε/Γ
ΑΦΑΙΑ (ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ)        60-73    Ε/Γ
ΕΞΠΡΕΣ    Γ.Λάτσης    61-69    Ε/Γ TAX.
ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ    Βατικιώτης    62-82    Ε/Γ
ΎΔΡΑ    Τυπάλδων    63-66    Ε/Γ
ΠΟΡΟΣ (πρ.ΕΠΙΔΑΥΡΟΣ)    Ακτ.Επιδαύρου    65-6?    Ε/Γ
ΑΥΡΑ    Μεταξάς    66-74    Ε/Γ
ΚΥΚΝΟΣ    Σαρωνικός    66    Ε/Γ
ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ    Καβουνίδης    66?    Ε/Γ
ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ    Σπ.Λάτσης    66-77    Ε/Γ
ΑΦΑΙΑ    Κοιν.Σαρωνικός    66-01    ΑΝ.ΤΥΠ.
ΑΙΓΙΝΑ    Κοιν.Σαρωνικός    66-02    ΑΝ.ΤΥΠ.
ΕΛΛΑΣ    Κοιν.Σαρωνικός    67-03    ΑΝ.ΤΥΠ.
ΣΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΙΙ        68    ΑΝ.ΤΥΠ.
ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ        69-70    Ε/Γ
ΜΑΡΘΑ    Μοίρας    69    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ    Κοιν.Σαρωνικός    70-05    ΑΝ.ΤΥΠ.
ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ    Αναστασιάδης-Τσορντανίδης    71-8?    Ε/Γ
ΜΑΡΙΑ (ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ)    Λεφάκης    73-04    Ε/Γ>Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ    Φιλιππόπουλος    7?-7?    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΑΙΑΣ    Κοιν.Σαρωνικός    74-07    ΑΝ.ΤΥΠ.
ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ (ΠΟΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ)        74-00    Ε/Γ TAX.
ΜΑΝΙΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ        76-82    Ε/Γ TAX.
ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ    Λεφάκης    81-06    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
SARONIC STAR        86    Ε/Γ
ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΙΙ    Κοιν.Σαρωνικός    87-00    ΑΝ.ΤΥΠ.
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ (ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ ΙΙ, ΥΔΡΑ)    Απ.Βεντούρης    89-96    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ (ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ)    Κοιν.Σαρωνικός    90-94/99-    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
SEA CAT 1 (FLYING CAT 1)    Ceres    90-    Ε/Γ TAX.
ΕΛΒΙΡΑ        91-04    Ε/Γ
ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ        93-    Ε/Γ TAX.
ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ (ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΔΑΝΑΗ)    Απ.Βεντούρης    94-02    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ ΙΙ    Απ.Βεντούρης    94-96    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ    Κοιν.Σαρωνικός    94-95    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π.    Απ.Βεντούρης    94-07    ΑΝ.ΤΥΠ.
ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ     Κοιν.Σαρωνικός    95-96    ΑΝ.ΤΥΠ.
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 2    Κοιν.Σαρωνικός    97-    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
FLYING CAT 2    Ceres    98-12    Ε/Γ TAX.
ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ ΙΙ (ΥΔΡΑ-1)        99-09    Ε/Γ TAX.
ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ    Κοιν.Σαρωνικός    99-    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΝΕΦΕΛΗ    Λεφάκης    00-10    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΙΙ        01-03    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΕΡΙΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΗΣ    ΑΝΕΣ    01-    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
EUROFAST 1        04-08    Ε/Γ TAX.
ΑΘΗΝΑ    Κ.Αγαπητός    05-06    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΦΟΙΒΟΣ    Λεφάκης    05-    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΑΧΑΪΟΣ    Παπαϊωάννου    06/14-    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ (ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΗΣ)        08-    Ε/Γ
ΦΑΙΔΡΑ    Λεφάκης    09-10    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΙΟΝΙΣ        16-17    Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ

----------


## aegina

Ας μου επειτραπουν καποιες διορθωσεις : Το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ως το 87 το Αποστολος Π απο 74-03 το Οδυσσεας ηταν το Γεωργιος Διογος λοιπουν τα ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΕΛΕΝΑ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Σ ΜΑΝΑΡΑΣ και ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Β. Το ΑΓ.ΔΙΟΝΙΣΙΟΣ εφυγε το 74 το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ το 82.

----------


## aegina

Ξεχασα και το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ το φερυ 66- 03.

----------


## aegina

Αχ συγνωμη ειδα το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ...Το ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ ειναι το ΥΔΡΑ των ΤΥΠΑΛΔΩΝ;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Άρη, σε μπελάδες μπήκαμε !!! 

Όταν πρωτοδιάβασα κι εγώ την σκέψη - πρόταση του φίλου aegina, ανέκραξα "Αδύνατον", πώς είναι δυνατόν να καταγραφούν τόσα πολλά πλοία, είτε μόνιμα επί πολλά έτη, είτε "διαβατάρικα" από τις γραμμές του Σαρωνικού. Αλλά μιάς και .....το τόλμησες, πάμε και καλό κουράγιο να έχουμε.

Θα πρέπει όμως να γίνει κάποιος προσδιορισμός πιστεύω, να τεθούν κάποια όρια, διαφορετικά θα την χάσουμε την μπάλα. Για παράδειγμα, στον Σαρωνικό βρίσκεται και η Σαλαμίνα με τα δεκάδες καραβάκια που ανά καιρούς την συνέδεαν με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά (ούτε να το διανοηθώ δεν μπορώ !!!). Ακόμα, υποθέτω πως δεν θα συμπεριλάβουμε και τα πλοία που δούλεψαν - δουλεύουν στις τοπικές γραμμές, π.χ. τα πορθμεία του Πόρος  - Γαλατάς και Σπέτσες - Κόστα (???). Προτείνω λοιπόν, κατά πρώτον, ο τίτλος της συγκεκριμμένης "δουλειάς" να έχει τίτλο _"Επιβατηγά πλοία που συνέδεαν - συνδέουν τον Πειραιά με τα νησιά του Σαρωνικού (εκτός της Σαλαμίνας)"_ και κατά δεύτερον, να καταρτίσουμε τρεις διαφορετικούς πίνακες, έναν για τα Ε/Γ, έναν για τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ και έναν για τα Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοικτού τύπου.

Να συνδράμω λοιπόν (και να συμπληρώσω τον πίνακα σου) προς το παρόν με έναν πίνακα των "Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ανοικτού τύπου" που δούλεψαν από τον Πειραιά προς νησιά - προορισμούς του Σαρωνικού, και πάλι εδώ είμαστε !!!

Lista Open.jpg

Σημ. Συγγνώμη για το "κλειστό αρχείο", αλλά το φόρουμ δεν μου επέτρεπε να ανεβάσω τον πίνακα σε μορφή doc ή xlsx (Offfice).

----------


## Ellinis

> λοιπουν τα ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΕΛΕΝΑ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Σ ΜΑΝΑΡΑΣ και ΑΓ. ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Β.


Ευχαριστώ για τις συμπληρώσεις. Τα μικρά αυτά πηγαιναν μέχρι την Αίγινα;




> ...Το ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ ειναι το ΥΔΡΑ των ΤΥΠΑΛΔΩΝ;


 Το ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ ηταν το μετέπειτα ΒΟΡ.ΣΠΟΡΆΔΕΣ. Εχει ξεχωριστό θέμα. Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος αν ταξίδεψε στον Σαρωνικό, πάντως σε μια φωτογραφία το έχουμε δει στου Τζελέπη στις θέσεις των πλοίων της γραμμής.

----------


## Ellinis

> Θα πρέπει όμως να γίνει κάποιος προσδιορισμός πιστεύω, να τεθούν κάποια όρια, διαφορετικά θα την χάσουμε την μπάλα. Για παράδειγμα, στον Σαρωνικό βρίσκεται και η Σαλαμίνα με τα δεκάδες καραβάκια που ανά καιρούς την συνέδεαν με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά (ούτε να το διανοηθώ δεν μπορώ !!!). Ακόμα, υποθέτω πως δεν θα συμπεριλάβουμε και τα πλοία που δούλεψαν - δουλεύουν στις τοπικές γραμμές, π.χ. τα πορθμεία του Πόρος  - Γαλατάς και Σπέτσες - Κόστα (???).


Τουλάχιστον εγω δεν θα το τολμήσω... Παραείναι πολλά και μικρά και η σκέψη μου ηταν να συμπεριλαβω οσα πλοία ταξίδεψαν απο τον Πειραιά προς την Αίγινα και πέρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συμφωνώ Άρη, πάμε λοιπόν για τα "απο τον Πειραιά προς την Αίγινα και πέρα". Τα λιμπερτάκια της Σαλαμίνας ήταν τόσα πολλά που δεν υπάρχει νόημα να προσπαθήσουμε να τα καταγράψουμε. 

Τα καραβάκια που ανέφερε ο φίλος aegina σαφώς και πηγαίνανε στην Αίγινα, τα αδελφά _ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_ και _ΕΛΕΝΑ_ (μετέπειτα στην Κρήτη), το _ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Σ_ (πρώην ΑΝΝΑ ΤΕΡΕΖΑ και νυν ΝΥΔΡΙ ΣΤΑΡ ΙΙ), το _ΜΑΝΑΡΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ_ που το έχουμε και σε φωτό από το Αγκίστρι, και το γνωστότατο μας _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Β_ που το έχουμε πολυσυζητήσει τον τελευταίο καιρό.

Να προσθέσω ακόμα, το επίσης γνωστότατο μας _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_ (πρώην Fairmile), για το οποίο υπάρχει αναφορά στο παρόν θέμα (δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιό ποστ) ότι ταξίδευε και στην Αίγινα.

----------


## aegina

Απιθανα πραγματα ακριβως ολες οι παντοφλες ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και σήμερα ξαναθυμηθήκαμε τα _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_ και _ΑΛΙΚΗ_, να διορθώσουμε ένα λάθος που είχε γίνει πριν αρκετά χρόνια, χάριν της αναζήτησης των πραγματικών στοιχείων του πλοίου που απεικονίζεται στην παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ.




> ..........ωραιες καρτ ποσταλ του Πειραιως που δειχνουν ξεκαθαρα το 
> *ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ*
> 
> Πηγη: delcampe.net
> 
> Εγω το θυμαμαι αυτο το πλοιο γιατι ηταν το μεγαλυτερο απο αυτα που πηγαιναν απο τον Πειραια στην Σαλαμινα (Παλουκια). Ειχε 90 τοννους. Θυμαμαι οτι ηταν το αγαπητο μου Σαλαμινιο πλοιο γιατι ηταν πιο μεγαλο απο τα αλλα και τα κυματα εσπαγαν στην πλωρη καθως βγαιναμε απο το λιμανι του Πειραια. Παντως εκανε 50β’55 λεπτα για να φθασει στα Παλουκια
> 
> Piraeus.jpg
> 
> Nautillos1.jpg


Το καραβάκι λοιπόν σε πρώτο πλάνο δεν ήταν το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_, το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ήταν και μεγαλύτερο αλλά και διαφορετικής σαφώς διαμόρφωσης. Τώρα για ποιό στην πραγματικότητα ήταν, δεν μπορώ να το αναγνωρίσω μετά βεβαιότητας. Με μοιρασμένες όμως μισές - μισές τις πιθανότητες (50/50), θα ρίσκαρα να πω ότι ήταν ή το _ΑΛΙΚΗ_ ή κάποιο .....αδελφό του ΑΛΙΚΗ !!! Έχουν πάρα μα πάρα πολλές ομοιότητες αλλά βέβαια και κάποιες διαφορές.

----------


## Ellinis

Γιώργο ανεβάζω την ίδια καρτ ποστάλ σε πιο καλύ ανάλυση (πηγή) όπου φαίνεται πιο καθαρά το σκαρί. Πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να είναι και πάλι το ΑΛΙΚΗ με λίγο διαμορφωμένα τα παραπέτα στο πλάι. 
Για τα ΑΥΡΑ, ΑΙΓΙΝΑ και ΧΑΡΑ δεν νομίζω οτι χρειάζονται συστάσεις  :Untroubled: 

32872098553_967aa6367b_o.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χαίρομαι Άρη που συμφωνούμε, η γνώμη σου έχει πάντα μεγάλη βαρύτητα (και σαφώς μεγαλύτερη από την δικιά μου). Με την ευκαιρία, να πω πως καλό θα είναι να φτιάξεις ένα δικό του θέμα για το μικρό _ΑΛΙΚΗ_, έχουμε πλέον θεωρώ αρκετό υλικό.

----------


## Ellinis

To MAXH πλαγιοδετημενό στον λιμενοβραχίονα των Σπετσών, ενώ πίσω του βλέπουμε το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ, το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ και ένα ακόμη  :Confused: 

mahi at spetses - pantelis mathios fb.jpg
(c) pantelis mathios fb

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> To MAXH πλαγιοδετημενό στον λιμενοβραχίονα των Σπετσών, ενώ πίσω του βλέπουμε το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ, το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ και ένα ακόμη 
> 
> mahi at spetses - pantelis mathios fb.jpg
> (c) pantelis mathios fb


..._το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ_

----------


## aegina

Ναι το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ ειναι εκεινο που βλεπω ειναι οτι το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ εχουν κοσμο αρα η ηρθαν η φευγουν τα αλλα δυο παραμρνουν κενα ...Αρχες δεκαετειας 60 παντως ειναι για μενα ασυνηθηστο 4 καραβια στις Σπετσες την ιδια ωρα...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ναι το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ ειναι εκεινο που βλεπω ειναι οτι το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ εχουν κοσμο αρα η ηρθαν η φευγουν τα αλλα δυο παραμρνουν κενα ...Αρχες δεκαετειας 60 παντως ειναι για μενα ασυνηθηστο 4 καραβια στις Σπετσες την ιδια ωρα...


Μη σου κάνει εντύπωση φίλε Αίγινα για την ταυτόχρονη παραμονή των καραβιών. Πρέπει να είναι στο πρωίνό δρομολόγιο των 8:00 από Πειραιά όπου υπήρχαν πάντα 2-3 καράβια που αναχωρούσαν ταυτόχρονα συν δρομολόγιο εξπρές των 8:30 απευθείας Ύδρα-Σπέτσες. Αν δεις τις διαφημίσεις δρομολογίων της εποχής θα καταλάβεις. Θυμάμαι στην Ύδρα που εχει μικρό λιμάνι και δεν χωρούσαν καθώς καταπλέανε με μικρή διαφορά ώρας το ένα περίμενε να βγει το άλλο για να δέσει μέσα, ενώ στις Σπέτσες που ήταν το τέρμα του δρομολογίου έκαναν στάση 1-2 ωρών και επέστρεφαν με το ανάποδο δρομολόγιο πίσω στον Πειραιά. Πιθανά η φωτογραφα είναι από τη μικρή αυτή ανάπαυλα πριν το ταξίδι της επιστροφής.

----------


## aegina

Εχεις δικιο ακομα και μετα τα μεσα της δεκαετιας 70 ειχε τρια πρωινα δρομολογια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μιας και σήμερα ξαναθυμηθήκαμε τα _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_ και _ΑΛΙΚΗ_, να διορθώσουμε ένα λάθος που είχε γίνει πριν αρκετά χρόνια, χάριν της αναζήτησης των πραγματικών στοιχείων του πλοίου που απεικονίζεται στην παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ.
> 
> ..................................................  ..
> 
> Το καραβάκι λοιπόν σε πρώτο πλάνο δεν ήταν το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_, το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ήταν και μεγαλύτερο αλλά και διαφορετικής σαφώς διαμόρφωσης. Τώρα για ποιό στην πραγματικότητα ήταν, δεν μπορώ να το αναγνωρίσω μετά βεβαιότητας. Με μοιρασμένες όμως μισές - μισές τις πιθανότητες (50/50), θα ρίσκαρα να πω ότι ήταν ή το _ΑΛΙΚΗ_ ή κάποιο .....αδελφό του ΑΛΙΚΗ !!! Έχουν πάρα μα πάρα πολλές ομοιότητες αλλά βέβαια και κάποιες διαφορές.





> Γιώργο ανεβάζω την ίδια καρτ ποστάλ σε πιο καλύ ανάλυση (πηγή) όπου φαίνεται πιο καθαρά το σκαρί. Πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να είναι και πάλι το ΑΛΙΚΗ με λίγο διαμορφωμένα τα παραπέτα στο πλάι. 
> 
> 32872098553_967aa6367b_o.jpg


Tελικά, το καραβάκι σε πρώτο πλάνο στην παραπάνω καρτ ποστάλ, σαφώς δεν ήταν βέβαια το _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ_, ούτε όμως και το _ΑΛΙΚΗ_, αλλά όπως είχα υποθέσει πιθανότατα κάποιο αδελφό του τελευταίου με το οποίο είχαν πάρα μα πάρα πολλές ομοιότητες.

Είναι το _ΑΙΟΛΟΣ_, το οποίο σύμφωνα με την λεζάντα που συνόδευε την παρακάτω φωτογραφία έκανε την γραμμή Πειραιά - Σελήνια - Κακή Βίγλα Σαλαμίνας.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ.jpg
_Πηγή : dimitriskrasonikolakis.blogspot.com_ 

Ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο στην φωτό, το ότι βλέπουμε το καραβάκι πλαγιοδετημένο στην γνωστή προβλήτα του Πειραιά, όχι όμως στο σημείο που αναχωρούσαν τα καραβάκια για την Σαλαμίνα (προς τον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα) αλλά λίγο δυτικότερα, προς την πλατεία Καραισκάκη, μάλλον για εργασίες ...καθαριότητας μιας και βλέπουμε κάποιον να πλένει τα πλαινά παράθυρα.

----------


## Ellinis

Τρεις διαφορετικές σιλουέτες, το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ, το ΑΥΡΑ και το ΧΑΡΑ στου Τζελέπη, με ολίγον από ΑΙΓΙΝΑ πισω από το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ. Την φωτογραφία ανέβασε ο Akis Vidiniotis στο ΦΒ.

by akis vidiniotis fb.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία με τέσσερα απο τα πλοία του Σαρωνικού συγκεντρωμένα. Το ΜΑΧΗ μας χαρίζει μια πόζα προφίλ, ενω βλέπουμε ακόμη τα ΠΊΝΔΟΣ, ΝΕΡΆΙΔΑ και ένα τρίτο .... 🙄🙄

FB_IMG_15680943494623363.jpg

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Που είναι και τα τέσσερα μάλιστα? Σπέτσες?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ναι Σπέτσες πρέπει να είναι μετά το 1956 που τοποθετήθηκε το τσιμεντόπολοιο στην προέκταση του ανατολικού μόλου της Ντάπιας και έχουν δέσει πάνω του.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία με τέσσερα απο τα πλοία του Σαρωνικού συγκεντρωμένα. Το ΜΑΧΗ μας χαρίζει μια πόζα προφίλ, ενω βλέπουμε ακόμη τα ΠΊΝΔΟΣ, ΝΕΡΚΌΙΔΑ και ένα τρίτο .... 🙄🙄
> 
> FB_IMG_15680943494623363.jpg


 Το Σαρωνίς είναι ¶ρη το τρίτο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το καραβάκι βρίσκεται ακόμα τραβηγμένο στην ξηρά δίπλα από το δρόμο που οδηγεί από την Ελούντα στην Πλάκα.
> Φωτογραφίες μου στις 7-4-2018.
> DSC_5354.jpgDSC_5355.jpg


Δυο χρόνια μετά και το ΣΠΥΡΟΣ Λ. παραμένει στην τύχη του με μόνη διαφορά την προσθήκη γκράφιτι στην πλώρη. Δεν φαίνεται να έχει μέλλον στη θάλασσα και το μόνο στο οποίο θα μπορούσε να ελπίζει θα ήταν να το μετατρέψουν σε κάποιο είδος αξιοθέατου.

117549980_571149673556187_3320188193083852511_n.jpg 117425353_911731902665835_799250405856129902_n.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο του 1969 όπου βλέπουμε το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ, το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ εν πλω, και άλλα από τα πλοία του Σαρωνικού
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKO5aXBgqp8

----------


## alkeos

> Ένα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο του 1969 όπου βλέπουμε το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ, το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ εν πλω, και άλλα από τα πλοία του Σαρωνικού
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKO5aXBgqp8


Ανάμεσά τους και λίγο από το ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ

----------


## Ellinis

> Είναι κονταδελφά αν κ στα ταχύπλοα δεν  συνηθίζεται το αδελφό/κονταδελφό αφού κατασκευάζονται συνήθως μαζικά κ  τυποποιημένα όπως πχ τα αεροπλάνα.Το πρώην ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ (σκέτο) λέγεται τώρα  ΑΤΗΕΝΑ ΙΙΙ,ανήκει στην Panko Shipping,Panama κ είναι στην  Ουκρανία.Φαίνεται στην περιοχή αρέσουν τα αρχαιοελληνικά ονόματα.Αυτό  Αθηνά,Pallada το άλλοτε Sunboat κλπ, Οlympiada το ΔΩΡΙΕΥΣ...
> Στην ουσία ανήκουν σε παλιότερο κ νεώτερο μοντέλο του ίδιου ναυπηγείου στη Νορβηγία.Εδώ τα στοιχεία τους από την Shippax:
> ATHENA III  Type W86
> Westermoen 1972- 2 MTU 1618 kw 26.0 kn- 195 grt- 26.6x9.0x2.6 m-140 pax
> HYDRA I      Type W100D
> Westamarin  1982-2 SACM 2648 kw 26.0 kn-248 grt- 29.2x9.2x1.6 m-200 pax
> 
> Eίχα ταξιδέψει με το ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ Πειραιά-Αγκίστρι κ θυμάμαι ότι μέσα έκανε εκκωφαντικό θόρυβο.


Το πρώτο ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει στην Σεβαστούπολη, ανενεργό εδώ και κάποια χρόνια.
Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1972 ως SAUDA, ήρθε στην Ελλάδα ως SUPERCATS όνομα με το οποίο δεν θυμάμαι να ταξίδεψε.
Εδώ το βλέπουμε κατά την παραλαβή του στη Νορβηγία:

σκατσ.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικό Skipet

Το 1993 μετονομάστηκε σε ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ και ταξίδεψε στον Σαρωνικό.
Το 2008 πουλήθηκε σε Ρώσους ως ATHENA III.

355209.jpg
πηγή

----------

